# Easter Bunny Babies



## Scamp

:flower:
A group for those of us that are determined to be pregnant by Easter.

I'll write everyones name who joins and if you want to let me know your testing dates and when you started ttc I can add that as well. 

:dust: :dust:

*Scamp - TTC since Feb 09​*
*Lindseyanne- TTC since Aug 09​*
*SparkleGirl- TTC since Dec 08​*
*Pink Mum- TTC since Feb 10​*
*EmmyReece- TTC since May 08​*
*Nayla82- TTC since Aug 09​*
*GettingBroody- Starting to ttc in Feb 11​*
*LindsayA- TTC since feb 10​*
*mumanddad- TTC since March 08​*
*1hopefull- TTC since Oct 09​*
*Jurney- TTC since Aug 09​*
*stillhoping22- TTC since Aug 10​*
*RubyRainbows- TTC since Oct 09​*


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> :flower:
> A group for those of us that are determined to be pregnant by Easter.
> 
> I'll write everyones name who joins and if you want to let me know your testing dates and when you started ttc I can add that as well.
> 
> :dust: :dust:

me:) no idea when af due tho xx


----------



## Scamp

No worries hun, same for me. Can add that in if you want when we know?
Do you want me to write when you started ttc?

xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> No worries hun, same for me. Can add that in if you want when we know?
> Do you want me to write when you started ttc?
> 
> xx

i cant remember the exact date lol but was august 2009


----------



## Sparklegirl

*Me me me me *


----------



## Scamp

Yeah adding you hun, do you want me to write when you started ttc?
x


----------



## Sparklegirl

i think dec 2008


----------



## pink mum

feb 2010


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi:

May 2008 here on and off :(


----------



## Scamp

On my phone at the mo but will add you both tomorrow :) someone bump it for me so I remember? Xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies hopw your all ok x


----------



## Sparklegirl

morning all, i more week then hubby gets home :happydance:


----------



## Scamp

Morning everyone :flower:
x


----------



## pink mum

goodmorning thnx scamp for adding me


----------



## EmmyReece

morning everyone from lovely London :hi:

:wohoo:


----------



## pink mum

goodmotning emmy how r u feeling ther in london


----------



## Scamp

EmmyReece said:


> morning everyone from lovely London :hi:
> 
> :wohoo:

Morning (or afternoon) Hope you're having fun :flower:

xx


----------



## Nayla82

Hi Hun :wave:

I would love a :baby: ASAP :haha:

I started trying August 2009 :cry: 

:witch: got me this morning, 16th cycle now 

good luck to us all :dust:


----------



## Scamp

Nayla82 said:


> Hi Hun :wave:
> 
> I would love a :baby: ASAP :haha:
> 
> I started trying August 2009 :cry:
> 
> :witch: got me this morning, 16th cycle now
> 
> good luck to us all :dust:

Adding you now hun :wave:

x


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi: 

am feeling a bit better than I did yesterday so that's all good. I think :witch: might be on the way as I had some spotting yesterday :(

Am loving it here, I've told Chris we have to come back next year lol :thumbup:


----------



## Scamp

Glad you're enjoying it hun.

I started bleeding this morning :happydance: It's not full on yet but I'm sure it will get there :thumbup:


----------



## GettingBroody

Ooh, add me please! Wtt till feb but then...:winkwink:


----------



## Scamp

GettingBroody said:


> Ooh, add me please! Wtt till feb but then...:winkwink:

Will add you now hun

x


----------



## GettingBroody

Great! Love your dogs by the way!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

heya ladies af is due now around 24th-26th december an im defo out as we missed ov due to man flu! so hopefully next cycle will be ours i can wish cant i? lol. gonna have a glass of wine and watch a film with the hubby tonight for for our anniversary as we couldnt afford much:cloud9:


----------



## Scamp

Thanks gettingbroody, had to put the siggy in a spoiler now as it won't fit anymore :dohh: Think I might be cheeky to emmy when she gets back from London :winkwink::haha:

Hope you're having a good time btw Emmy :hugs: 

Sounds nice linds, we never do much as well tbh. Sorry you've missed this one. Enjoy yourself and drink loads of wine! 

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Scamp said:


> Thanks gettingbroody, had to put the siggy in a spoiler now as it won't fit anymore :dohh: Think I might be cheeky to emmy when she gets back from London :winkwink::haha:
> 
> Hope you're having a good time btw Emmy :hugs:
> 
> Sounds nice linds, we never do much as well tbh. Sorry you've missed this one. Enjoy yourself and drink loads of wine!
> 
> xx

be cheeky?? you go right ahead hun lol ...

I've been having a lovely time up until tonight ... got made to feel awful by some old guy when we sat down in the restaurant cos he can't stand people like me, and all the extra weight we carry around disgusts him. I've had to come away, I couldn't face sitting there, eating my meal and being judged by him :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> Thanks gettingbroody, had to put the siggy in a spoiler now as it won't fit anymore :dohh: Think I might be cheeky to emmy when she gets back from London :winkwink::haha:
> 
> Hope you're having a good time btw Emmy :hugs:
> 
> Sounds nice linds, we never do much as well tbh. Sorry you've missed this one. Enjoy yourself and drink loads of wine!
> 
> xx
> 
> be cheeky?? you go right ahead hun lol ...
> 
> I've been having a lovely time up until tonight ... got made to feel awful by some old guy when we sat down in the restaurant cos he can't stand people like me, and all the extra weight we carry around disgusts him. I've had to come away, I couldn't face sitting there, eating my meal and being judged by him :cry:Click to expand...

you should of turned round and said sumin snotty back how dare he say that:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## EmmyReece

I was too mortified to do anything other than get the room key off Chris and walk away, just as Chris was trying to order for us :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I was too mortified to do anything other than get the room key off Chris and walk away, just as Chris was trying to order for us :cry:

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

it just gets to me because I didn't choose to be seated near him, but he sure as hell made sure I could hear what he had to say. :cry:

now Chris is missing out on a meal he was really looking forward to because of it, and he won't even nip down the road and get himself something from burger king :grr:


----------



## Scamp

I saw on fb hun. Massive :hugs::hugs:
Ignore him, he was just a twat, you're gorgeous anyway, he'll probably always be a narrow minded prick :gun:
xx


----------



## Scamp

Oh, and the being cheeky thing is can I have another siggy please :flower: Smaller though as this one won't fit in my siggy anymore
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I can always resize it if you want hun? But if you'd prefer a new one I'll get it done for you on thursday when I'm back in wales :thumbup:

I just feel like complete and utter cack now because I don't feel like eating anything and Chris says that he won't have anything proper if I don't :(


----------



## Scamp

Yeah if you could resize it please hun, that'd be great :)
Aw hun, don't let it get to you? Did you have anything to eat in the end? 
Xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I had a fruit salad from co op that I'd got for supper ... Chris made sure I had something.

I'm more angry than anything, because Chris missed out on something he was looking forward to.

It's our last day here today and I'm determined to hit the shops. We're going back to Winter Wonderland, going to have a wander round the stalls, hit oxford street, then nip into hamleys, and then Cool Britannia (it's a london touristy shop lol). 

We're coming back a bit earlier than planned tomorrow, we should have been getting the train at 09.00 tomorrow night, instead we're on a train tomorrow morning at 10.46 ...

I've had such a brill time, and I'm not going to let that judgemental ******* ruin it for me (sorry for the language) ... just hope Chris doesnt see him today as he'll probably lose his temper :rofl:

Anyways hun here's your new siggy code ... I've just made it a bit smaller, so it's the same as the one you have in your spoiler, just add the ] at the end of the code

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/Baby%20and%20Bump%20Signatures%20made%20by%20me/scampv2-1.jpg[/IMG

[IMG]https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/Baby%20and%20Bump%20Signatures%20made%20by%20me/scampv2-1.jpg


----------



## Scamp

Thanks hun :hugs:

Speak to you when you get back then, enjoy the rest of your hol :flower:

xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies just popping in to say hey just fisnihing tidying the rooms and packing the last bits up hope ur all well xx


----------



## Scamp

Hey hun,
How are you?

xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> Hey hun,
> How are you?
> 
> xx

stressed lol one room done one more to go bed to move desk to dismante :haha: how are you?


----------



## Scamp

Yeah not to bad thanks. 
How you moving it all across? You got much planned for the last day here?

xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> Yeah not to bad thanks.
> How you moving it all across? You got much planned for the last day here?
> 
> xx

my mother in law is driving us back over in jan some time to get it all we havent got too much stuff the desk has gone in the bin and the comp chair and tv cabinet are going to my friends


----------



## Scamp

Hey everyone :wave: How are you all?
xx


----------



## LindsayA

Hello can i join you ladies again?

TTC since feb 2010! Thanks

xx


----------



## mumanddad

Hay i have been ttc for 32 cycles now since march 2008

Please can i join you all? X


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi:

I'm back in Wales ... had such a fantastic time in London that I didn't want to come back ...

And my spotting has started, 16 days early yikes ... but in a way that's a good thing, just sad I didn't get my xmas bfp :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies hope your all well? just dragged myself out of bed didnt wanna get up tooo cold! but we are off to the christmas market today for my bday and bens taking me to choose a pressy as he couldnt decide what to get me:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

lindseyanne said:


> morning ladies hope your all well? just dragged myself out of bed didnt wanna get up tooo cold! but we are off to the christmas market today for my bday and bens taking me to choose a pressy as he couldnt decide what to get me:haha:

:hugs: hope you pick something nice hun, and hope everything is going well over in Germany ...

things are good here, I'm amazed at how well the soy has worked, so am taking it again this cycle, as of tonight :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

Af is well and truly here :happydance:

Just found the soy ready for tonight :D

Hope everyone else is ok :hugs:


----------



## Scamp

Hey everyone,
Took a b&b break but I'm back now. Will add everyone that has asked to be added

How are you all?

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs:

I'm doing ok hun, got Matt Cardle's single on repeat atm and trawling through mothercare, am full of pma at the moment for some reason, I did go on a bit of a downer when :witch: first arrived, but now I'm thinking "bring it on" :blush:

How about you? :hugs:


----------



## Scamp

Good for the pma hun. Send some my way lol. I'm spotting at the mo, so worried I might be out. I'll find out on Thurs. 
We're still going for :sex: on sun, tues, weds, thurs and fri... Hope it isn't too much
What CD you on?
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

cd 3 today :happydance:

and I'm going to be doing soy again this cycle, and next cycle if I need to :thumbup:

good luck for the :sex: hun, will keep my fingers crossed that you aren't out :hugs:


----------



## Scamp

Hope the soy works hun. What days you taking it? 
Thanks hun. I wont finish work until 2 on thurs but will get online asap after :thumbup:

Found out what I'm working over xmas, doing 2am on boxing day :dohh:

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

ouch, you're going to be shattered :wacko: :dohh:

yeah, come online and let us know what's happened hun, will be thinking of you :hugs:

I'm doing soy cd 3 - cd 7, hopefully it might help to get a definite answer on the ovulation front rather than the confusion over the opk lines 

And poor Chris is going to be shattered cos once af is gone I'm going to be demanding :sex: every other night :rofl:


----------



## Scamp

Told Mike on the phone just now that we're starting :sex: tomorrow and he said 'oh well, if I have too' Was taking the piss obviously lol. :haha: He does make me laugh

Lmao. What days you :sex:?

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

it depends when af finishes, will probably be the day after and then every other day until af or my bfp lol ...

Chris is exactly the same as your fella by the sounds of things lol, I told him that he's on a promise for the next couple of months and he said the same as Mike "oh well, if I have too" :rofl:. 

He spotted the little pj set I got off ebay, and you should have seen the grin on his face, even if he didn't realise it would be quite that small (he's never seen a newborn baby ever lol). It brings a tear to my eye just thinking about it :cloud9:


----------



## Scamp

:rofl: I love how laid back Mike is about it. I know he wants a baby (nearly) as much as me but he can laugh and just enjoy it. Where as I'm the opposite and stress about everything!
Awww :cloud9:

Doing much tonight?

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Nope, not got anything planned now that x factor has finished lol ... I was so made up that Matt won, plus I have to say this is the best single they've had released by the winner :thumbup:

I think we have identical fellas, Chris is exactly the same, he laughs and jokes about it all and then there's me completely stressing that we're running out of time :wacko:

I'm going through a phase of being tempted to buy little things in the sales, you know, like bibs, dummies, bottles etc ... I got upset when we were at the trafford centre on wednesday because I really wanted to look in next at the baby stuff, but I just knew I'd have come back with that little jumper dress I spotted, so I wouldn't let myself go in the shop :blush:


----------



## Scamp

I've just been speaking to my brother :shock: Not seen him in 3 years and only met him twice. In shock.
When he gets off tag he wants to go out for a drink :happydance: Really excited, can't wait to tell Mike!
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

ooohhhh cool ... how do you feel about it hun?


----------



## Scamp

Nervous but really excited. He said he should be off by new year so we can go out then. 

You okay hun?

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm on one at the moment, my brother's gf has seriously hacked me off ... :grr:

She saw me looking at buggies earlier and started bitching that the one she'll be having when she has a baby is £850, and that she reckons it's much more superior than the one I was looking at on ebay :grr:

Just fed up of her comments etc ... am on the point of giving up ttc because she seems to be turning it into a race

I felt great earlier, now I just feel like cack :cry:


----------



## Scamp

Aw hun :hugs::hugs:
Just ignore her 
x


----------



## EmmyReece

hun I've tried to ignore her :cry:

I swallow it down time and time again when all I feel like doing is giving her a slap :grr:


----------



## Scamp

What has your bro said about it? Can he not speak to her? :hugs::hugs:
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

he refuses to get involved cos she acts all sweetness and light around him :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'm on one at the moment, my brother's gf has seriously hacked me off ... :grr:
> 
> She saw me looking at buggies earlier and started bitching that the one she'll be having when she has a baby is £850, and that she reckons it's much more superior than the one I was looking at on ebay :grr:
> 
> Just fed up of her comments etc ... am on the point of giving up ttc because she seems to be turning it into a race
> 
> I felt great earlier, now I just feel like cack :cry:

emmy boo to her i have seen and tried out the expensive ones that people keep going for and they have no strength to them at least your baby will have a sturdy pram that WONT be blown over by the wind and the wheels can get thru snow if your still wanting the same tye you showed us last time that is lol .
OMG on the subjest of baby things i so wish i had my cam the other day i found a LUSH baby bedroom set cot. changer and wardrobe al whinnee the pooh:cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: thanks hun ... I feel loads better after a decent night's sleep ...

she just does my head in because she seems to think she can chuck money at any situation and she'll have the best of everything. one of the pram systems we've been looking at on ebay is from Germany, and Chris says that if their pushchairs are anything like their cars then we'll have a good solid buggy :thumbup:

I think what gets to me more than anything is her reasons behind wanting a baby, she's 19 and all she says is she can't wait to have a baby so she can dress it up in cute clothes :wacko:

That's no reason to have a baby :grr:

Awwww lindsey, wish you'd had your camera with you, I love winnie the pooh baby stuff :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: thanks hun ... I feel loads better after a decent night's sleep ...
> 
> she just does my head in because she seems to think she can chuck money at any situation and she'll have the best of everything. one of the pram systems we've been looking at on ebay is from Germany, and Chris says that if their pushchairs are anything like their cars then we'll have a good solid buggy :thumbup:
> 
> I think what gets to me more than anything is her reasons behind wanting a baby, she's 19 and all she says is she can't wait to have a baby so she can dress it up in cute clothes :wacko:
> 
> That's no reason to have a baby :grr:
> 
> Awwww lindsey, wish you'd had your camera with you, I love winnie the pooh baby stuff :cloud9:

out of all the buggies ive tried out being here the best ones are abc design, baby welt, kapp3 and baby merc so sturdy and strong. i tell you if i had the money and wasnt so poor atm id of brought it there and then lol i feel so sick this morn and my head is banging thanks to nightmares over bloody twighlight lol not a good thing for me to watch before bed kept dreaming that vampires were biting at my arms :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

lindseyanne said:


> out of all the buggies ive tried out being here the best ones are abc design, baby welt, kapp3 and baby merc so sturdy and strong. i tell you if i had the money and wasnt so poor atm id of brought it there and then lol i feel so sick this morn and my head is banging thanks to nightmares over bloody twighlight lol not a good thing for me to watch before bed kept dreaming that vampires were biting at my arms :haha:

:rofl: now that's why I avoid scary movies lol, but in all seriousness I hope you feel better soon hun :hugs:

af has finished and we've already started :sex: :blush: Chris seems to be well up for the every other day method lol

Ooooohhhh I've just spotted this on kiddicare for £199

https://www.kiddicare.com/wcsstore/ConsumerDirect/images/catalog/KC20230/KC20230_l.jpg

It's the OBaby ZeZu Pramette in Red, I absolutely adore it :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> out of all the buggies ive tried out being here the best ones are abc design, baby welt, kapp3 and baby merc so sturdy and strong. i tell you if i had the money and wasnt so poor atm id of brought it there and then lol i feel so sick this morn and my head is banging thanks to nightmares over bloody twighlight lol not a good thing for me to watch before bed kept dreaming that vampires were biting at my arms :haha:
> 
> :rofl: now that's why I avoid scary movies lol, but in all seriousness I hope you feel better soon hun :hugs:
> 
> af has finished and we've already started :sex: :blush: Chris seems to be well up for the every other day method lol
> 
> Ooooohhhh I've just spotted this on kiddicare for £199
> 
> https://www.kiddicare.com/wcsstore/ConsumerDirect/images/catalog/KC20230/KC20230_l.jpg
> 
> It's the OBaby ZeZu Pramette in Red, I absolutely adore it :cloud9:Click to expand...

ohhh that ones nice too ive got a big list of things i want lol just no money to buy atm doh:dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

I love the big chunky wheels on it :cloud9: 

only thing is that we'd need to buy the car seat separate, but that doesn't bother me as kiddicare has some brilliant offers on them too :rofl:

Chris seems to be coming round to the idea of maybe buying things in the sales etc, like bits of clothes and bottles etc, but he doesn't want us to buy anything big just yet :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I love the big chunky wheels on it :cloud9:
> 
> only thing is that we'd need to buy the car seat separate, but that doesn't bother me as kiddicare has some brilliant offers on them too :rofl:
> 
> Chris seems to be coming round to the idea of maybe buying things in the sales etc, like bits of clothes and bottles etc, but he doesn't want us to buy anything big just yet :)

all our baby clothes are boxed up abck at my mum and dads 5 vacume pack bags full lol:haha: once we are in our own place we will prob pick up a cot and stuff and store it either in the celler or spare room/ nursery lol


----------



## EmmyReece

lol at the moment we haven't got anywhere to store anything ...

can't wait until we find ourselves somewhere nice to live so that we can start getting things put away ... 

I absolutely adore kiddicare :cloud9: I can see me spending lots and lots of money on that site :blush:

any idea when you'll be collecting your baby stuff hun? :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol at the moment we haven't got anywhere to store anything ...
> 
> can't wait until we find ourselves somewhere nice to live so that we can start getting things put away ...
> 
> I absolutely adore kiddicare :cloud9: I can see me spending lots and lots of money on that site :blush:
> 
> any idea when you'll be collecting your baby stuff hun? :hugs:

as soon as we get a car sorted out hopefully be driving over depending on how bad the snow is in jan and then i get to see my besty again:( we have to try get to the councel place here and register for housing one day next week or just after new year so we can get the ball rolling hosue hunting


----------



## EmmyReece

cool, hope the snow calms down for you then :)

did you end up choosing anything nice from the market for your birthday?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> cool, hope the snow calms down for you then :)
> 
> did you end up choosing anything nice from the market for your birthday?

nopes we came home in the end was far tooo crowded for my liking so got nothing for my bday lol may just tel him to get me some baby things haha will be more use hopefully


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hehe he agreed :happydance: will take me tomoz as nothings open today unlike back in mk where everything was open:shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

lol well fingers crossed, just over 4 weeks from now hun and you'll be on the right path :hugs:

this cycle we're going to have more bding than ever before lol, I'm just hoping we manage to catch the eggy, just hoping we don't leave anything to chance ...

I'm trying to build my pma back up after last night so have been trawling through baby sites :blush:


----------



## EmmyReece

lindseyanne said:


> hehe he agreed :happydance: will take me tomoz as nothings open today unlike back in mk where everything was open:shrug:

:happydance:

I wanna see piccies when you get back :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol well fingers crossed, just over 4 weeks from now hun and you'll be on the right path :hugs:
> 
> this cycle we're going to have more bding than ever before lol, I'm just hoping we manage to catch the eggy, just hoping we don't leave anything to chance ...
> 
> I'm trying to build my pma back up after last night so have been trawling through baby sites :blush:

lol im gonna go play with buggies again tomoz heheheh. feel so bloomin sick 5thi day ove woken up like this now heartburn headache boobs killing and feeling sick would be exited if it wasnt for the fact we missed ov by 5 days!


----------



## EmmyReece

are you 100% sure you missed it hun or maybe you ovd later than you thought, I'll be keeping my fingers crossed until either you get a bfp or af arrives :hugs:

there's so much stuff I keep spotting on these sites, but I know if I start I'll end up not stopping and getting overrun with stuff :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> are you 100% sure you missed it hun or maybe you ovd later than you thought, I'll be keeping my fingers crossed until either you get a bfp or af arrives :hugs:
> 
> there's so much stuff I keep spotting on these sites, but I know if I start I'll end up not stopping and getting overrun with stuff :rofl:

well ff put ov down for the day 17 for me but wasnt right was due to dodgy temps we dtd all thru then then the lady on the vip forum part of ff told us that no wasnt right and my temp for that day looked promising day 25 i had ewcm the day b4 but we never dtd we did it 4 days b4 ewcm and 5 days before ov:shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

when is af due hun?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> when is af due hun?

christmas day:nope::dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

so there's just under a week of waiting :( :hugs:

Ahhhh I'm dying to go baby shopping :rofl: :blush: I won't do it until we have a proper house and if mum sees it all she'll get her hopes up :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> so there's just under a week of waiting :( :hugs:
> 
> Ahhhh I'm dying to go baby shopping :rofl: :blush: I won't do it until we have a proper house and if mum sees it all she'll get her hopes up :(

lol bless ya no harm in buying lil things online op[ening them then putting them back in the wrapping and hiding like we did lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

okay im off to watch some dvd thank god we brought our sky box cant understand a word being said ont he tv here lol


----------



## EmmyReece

Lol okies hun, I'm off to nosey round baby shops online :blush:


----------



## EmmyReece

Morning ladies ... 

I feel absolutely yucky this morning. Took my second lot of soy last night and have woken up feeling really sicky.

It probably doesn't help that I couldn't settle all night and think I got a grand total of 2 hours sleep :(

Hope everyone else is feeling better than me lol :hugs:


----------



## Scamp

Aw big :hugs: hun

xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:hugs: emmy. af has landed for me a whole 5 days earler then she was expected :shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwww hun :(

I've kinda treated myself as I was feeling a bit low this morning, I kinda bid on some babygrows and sleepsuits on ebay :blush:


----------



## mumanddad

What is soy?


----------



## EmmyReece

soy isoflavones, it's kinda like a natural version of clomid ...

here's the link to the thread hun, they might be able to offer a bit more advice about :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/271211-soy-isoflavones-natures-clomid-246.html


----------



## mumanddad

Thanks hun x

well i have just got back from the first referral appointment and we filled out alot of paperwork.
I now have to take matts last lot of sperm test results in and wait for my blood results which will hopefully be next week, then we will talk about what route we will be taking :) 

Matt has been told to lose weight and cut back on his weekend drinking.

Its all happening now :) x


----------



## EmmyReece

awwww am so glad things are moving forward for you :thumbup:

I've spent £10 on ebay today on some cute little sleepsuits etc to put away :blush:


----------



## mumanddad

Awww hehe i have loadss in my spare room, we kept everything we brought for logan-george.

I always sneak a look at them and get sooooo broody x


----------



## EmmyReece

I'll probably only stick to sleepsuits because I have a tendency to get over excited and go over the top :rofl:

If I had the chance I'd probably be buying everything before we even got pregnant :blush:

I'll post some pics once all the auctions are finished in 10 - 15 mins lol


----------



## EmmyReece

This is what I've been buying :blush:

this sleepsuit in newborn

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/Baby%20and%20Bump%20Signatures%20made%20by%20me/Picture3.png

this outfit in 0 - 3 months

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/Baby%20and%20Bump%20Signatures%20made%20by%20me/Picture4.png

these sleepsuits in 0 - 3 months

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/Baby%20and%20Bump%20Signatures%20made%20by%20me/Picture5.png

and these 3 sleepsuits up to 1 month old

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/Baby%20and%20Bump%20Signatures%20made%20by%20me/Picture6.png

:cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

and I'm in two minds about whether to go for this one or not ... it's in size 0 - 3 months too and I've fallen in love with it

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/Baby%20and%20Bump%20Signatures%20made%20by%20me/Picture7.png


----------



## mumanddad

They are sooooooo cute x


----------



## Scamp

Omg loving the baby clothes emmy! They are gorgeous. You got them yet?

Great news about the fs mumanddad. If you need any advice or you have any questions about it all, feel free to ask. 
What other tests are you having done? 
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

the first post I did I've won all those auctions ... the zebra one I've put a bid on for £1.25, it'll probably go up a bit, but I've completely fallen in love with it :cloud9:

I'm going to buy myself a little storage box and keep them all in there ...

Just need to find some man utd stuff now and Chris will be happy :rofl:


----------



## Scamp

lol, with us it would have to be newcastle, that's who Mike supports. 
They're really cute hun
xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies feel absalute shit cant eat anything makes me wanna heave feel super weak and just yuck top that off with very painfull af and its a merry christmas to me:cry:


----------



## EmmyReece

I've spoken to Chris about us buying little bits and pieces in as and when they go on sale, and he reckons if it'll save us money in the long run then that's what we should do ...

I'm just a bit scared that I'll buy things and we won't have a lo to put it all to good use :(


----------



## Scamp

Aw hun, hope you feel better soon :hugs:
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

lindseyanne said:


> hey ladies feel absalute shit cant eat anything makes me wanna heave feel super weak and just yuck top that off with very painfull af and its a merry christmas to me:cry:

ohhhhh hun :(

I really hope af eases up on you soon and you feel better sooner rather than later :hugs:


----------



## Scamp

EmmyReece said:


> I've spoken to Chris about us buying little bits and pieces in as and when they go on sale, and he reckons if it'll save us money in the long run then that's what we should do ...
> 
> I'm just a bit scared that I'll buy things and we won't have a lo to put it all to good use :(

Aw hun you will! I know it's hard but give it time
xxx


----------



## mumanddad

Thank you hun im having more hormone tests at the minute becauae i have been doing loads to try up them lol...


Matt thinks we should have sex upside down and eat a banana and that is the cure for infertility.. If only it was that easy (matt had a weird sence of humour)


----------



## EmmyReece

Scamp said:


> EmmyReece said:
> 
> 
> I've spoken to Chris about us buying little bits and pieces in as and when they go on sale, and he reckons if it'll save us money in the long run then that's what we should do ...
> 
> I'm just a bit scared that I'll buy things and we won't have a lo to put it all to good use :(
> 
> Aw hun you will! I know it's hard but give it time
> xxxClick to expand...

Yeah ... it's got to happen [-o&lt;

I know I do this, but I don't know about anyone else ... 

Do you go through times when you're full of pma and can face absolutely anything and you're determined to get there? And then there's other times when you just get fed up of everything going against you and wonder if it'll ever happen?

That's part of the reason why I've got those sleepsuits today, to give myself a bit of extra pma because the past couple of days I've just wondered if it'll ever happen :(

But then if I think about it logically, I think that might have more to do with af being here than anything else :rofl:


----------



## Scamp

EmmyReece said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmmyReece said:
> 
> 
> I've spoken to Chris about us buying little bits and pieces in as and when they go on sale, and he reckons if it'll save us money in the long run then that's what we should do ...
> 
> I'm just a bit scared that I'll buy things and we won't have a lo to put it all to good use :(
> 
> Aw hun you will! I know it's hard but give it time
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah ... it's got to happen [-o&lt;
> 
> I know I do this, but I don't know about anyone else ...
> 
> Do you go through times when you're full of pma and can face absolutely anything and you're determined to get there? And then there's other times when you just get fed up of everything going against you and wonder if it'll ever happen?
> 
> That's part of the reason why I've got those sleepsuits today, to give myself a bit of extra pma because the past couple of days I've just wondered if it'll ever happen :(
> 
> But then if I think about it logically, I think that might have more to do with af being here than anything else :rofl:Click to expand...

Oh definitely. Some days I'm really excited and think any week now I'll get a bfp and then other times I'm crying all day because I think it will never happen. 
Just think in a year, we could do a meet because we all have LO :cloud9:
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah I think we should :happydance:

I think we should arrange to have a meet up next year regardless of what happens :thumbup:


----------



## Scamp

Oh definitely! Could do it around Oct time? 
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Yeah that would be so cool :D

I've never gone to a meet, so would be cool to get together with you lovely ladies :)

I think, however low I feel at the moment, I'll feel loads better once these sleep suits arrive, once I don't have to take soy again this cycle, and once I start doing my opks. It's just a matter of time and I'll be completely hyper again :rofl:


----------



## Scamp

Nah, I've never been to a meet either. I'm super super shy though. Hopefully I'll be okay by then, I'll have been talking to you all for long enough!
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah I'm kinda shy too when meeting people for the first time :blush:

anyhoo ladies, I'm going to head off to bed, my eyes are closing on me lol, fingers crossed I get more than 2 hours of sleep tonight :rofl:

xx


----------



## Scamp

Night hun :hugs:
xx


----------



## 1hopefull

hi all- can i join this group? DH and i are on cycle 17 now (never had a bfp) and have been TTC since Oct 2009. I was born on Easter so I had to click on this thread when I found it (never been to this area of bnb before!). Since 2010 is now out, an Easter pregnancy would be a huge blessing.


----------



## Scamp

1hopefull said:


> hi all- can i join this group? DH and i are on cycle 17 now (never had a bfp) and have been TTC since Oct 2009. I was born on Easter so I had to click on this thread when I found it (never been to this area of bnb before!). Since 2010 is now out, an Easter pregnancy would be a huge blessing.

:wave: Will add you now.
xx


----------



## Scamp

Hey everyone
How are you all? I'm having a really shit day today. Come back on a period even though I got a positive opk yesterday and was meant to have the clomid scan tomorrow
Getting fed up, so scared I will never be a mum
x


----------



## EmmyReece

hun is it really heavy? do you think it could be ovulation spotting?

:hugs: you'll get there hun, like we all will ... you *WILL* be a mum

my pma is back in full force today so I have enough to keep us all going until everyone is feeling more positive :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

this is mine too :blush:

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/Picture3-1.png


----------



## Jurney

Hi all

Do you mind if I join you? I've been TTC since Aug 09 and my next:witch: is due on 11th Jan 2011. 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Scamp

EmmyReece said:


> hun is it really heavy? do you think it could be ovulation spotting?
> 
> :hugs: you'll get there hun, like we all will ... you *WILL* be a mum
> 
> my pma is back in full force today so I have enough to keep us all going until everyone is feeling more positive :hugs:

Yeah it's really heavy now. Cramping is bad as well. I was walking down the stairs and went really dizzy and I couldn't see anything. Was horrible! 

Loving the pma hun :hugs: Keep it up! 
When we finally get a baby, all this will be so so worth it! :cloud9:

The little baby suit is gorgeous! 

I will be making a pregnancy journal/scrapbook when I'm pregnant and I'm getting hobbycraft vouchers for xmas so I'm thinking I could buy the stuff ready. 

xxx


----------



## Scamp

Jurney said:


> Hi all
> 
> Do you mind if I join you? I've been TTC since Aug 09 and my next:witch: is due on 11th Jan 2011.
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Adding you now hun
xx


----------



## mumanddad

Hay girls scamp im sorry the witch got you...

I am having really bad cramps today but lots of stringy cm :s im so confused with this all god only knows what ill be like if they give me clomide

You will all be mummies!! It just takes time for a perfect baby to be givrn to each of us x


----------



## stillhoping22

Hello everyone! I am new to babyandbump.com and thought this would be a great group to join. 

My DH and I have been married for about 5 years and 4 months. We have been TTC in some form or other the entire length of our marriage. We are currently on month 2 of Clomid (2nd round of trying Clomid - last round was about 2 years ago). 

We will start bding on Christmas day and go every other day until at least New Years. I'm trying all kinds of new things this cycle....Robotussin, softcups, and maybe raspberry tea if I can find it. I also use OPK's, and have for a while, but don't have much luck getting positives with them. So we are just going to hope for the best and pray that we catch that eggie this cycle! I am hoping to be able to test around January 16th...but my cycle is a little irregular so we will have to see what happens. 

Good luck to all you other girls! I look forward to getting to know you all better. Lots of baby dust to all of you!


----------



## mumanddad

Welcome hun x


----------



## Scamp

:wave: Will add you now hun :hugs:
What date would you like me to put down for ttc since?
xxx




stillhoping22 said:


> Hello everyone! I am new to babyandbump.com and thought this would be a great group to join.
> 
> My DH and I have been married for about 5 years and 4 months. We have been TTC in some form or other the entire length of our marriage. We are currently on month 2 of Clomid (2nd round of trying Clomid - last round was about 2 years ago).
> 
> We will start bding on Christmas day and go every other day until at least New Years. I'm trying all kinds of new things this cycle....Robotussin, softcups, and maybe raspberry tea if I can find it. I also use OPK's, and have for a while, but don't have much luck getting positives with them. So we are just going to hope for the best and pray that we catch that eggie this cycle! I am hoping to be able to test around January 16th...but my cycle is a little irregular so we will have to see what happens.
> 
> Good luck to all you other girls! I look forward to getting to know you all better. Lots of baby dust to all of you!


----------



## Scamp

mumanddad said:


> Hay girls scamp im sorry the witch got you...
> 
> I am having really bad cramps today but lots of stringy cm :s im so confused with this all god only knows what ill be like if they give me clomide
> 
> You will all be mummies!! It just takes time for a perfect baby to be givrn to each of us x

Could it be ovulation cramps?
xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies hope you are all well?


----------



## Scamp

Hey hun,
How are you?
xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> Hey hun,
> How are you?
> xx

ill been docs this morn as my temo was ridiculouse over night and been given antibiotics for a not chest infection but its in the lower part of my throat making me feel like pnats lol how are you doing?:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

lindseyanne said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> Hey hun,
> How are you?
> xx
> 
> ill been docs this morn as my temo was ridiculouse over night and been given antibiotics for a not chest infection but its in the lower part of my throat making me feel like pnats lol how are you doing?:hugs:Click to expand...

Awwwww hope you're feeling better soon hun :hugs:

I'm feeling quite crampy today, cd7 and this is my last night of soy for this cycle :happydance:

Am really looking forward to all my little bits and pieces coming through the post. Just need to find a cute little storage box now to put them in :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> Hey hun,
> How are you?
> xx
> 
> ill been docs this morn as my temo was ridiculouse over night and been given antibiotics for a not chest infection but its in the lower part of my throat making me feel like pnats lol how are you doing?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Awwwww hope you're feeling better soon hun :hugs:
> 
> I'm feeling quite crampy today, cd7 and this is my last night of soy for this cycle :happydance:
> 
> Am really looking forward to all my little bits and pieces coming through the post. Just need to find a cute little storage box now to put them in :dohh:Click to expand...

mine are all in vacume bags back home lol im not doing the soy this month dont want to take anything while taking the antibiotics just hope it doesnt casue a long cycle:shrug:


----------



## stillhoping22

Scamp - Put me down for TTC since August 2010. That would be the date we started going back to the doctors and taking meds again. It's too depressing to put that we have actually been trying since August of 2005. This is a fresh start for us! : )


----------



## WhisperOfHope

oh my gosh how cute are these im so gonna be hinting to ben haha
https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/baby-clothes.png


----------



## WhisperOfHope

stillhoping22 said:


> Scamp - Put me down for TTC since August 2010. That would be the date we started going back to the doctors and taking meds again. It's too depressing to put that we have actually been trying since August of 2005. This is a fresh start for us! : )

i hope you get your well desevd bfp soon hun:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

oooh and this
 



Attached Files:







baby clothe.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 1









baby cloithe boy.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## EmmyReece

omg they are soooooooooo cute :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> omg they are soooooooooo cute :cloud9:

i lova dub a love them! hehe been tryna get on skype for laast few hours to ring my mum but stupid thing wont sign in:(


----------



## mumanddad

Hay im not sure but we are at like rabbits trying to catch the egg x


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: we've figured out we're meant to :sex: while we're at his parents' on xmas day night, we've decided to go for morning :sex: instead so his brother's, gf's girls don't hear us :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: we've figured out we're meant to :sex: while we're at his parents' on xmas day night, we've decided to go for morning :sex: instead so his brother's, gf's girls don't hear us :blush:

lmao hopefullyt they will be too busy with pressys lol


----------



## LindsayA

Hello all
We are in our fertile period but i am full of flu and so can't get any BD done:cry:

Really fed up:nope:

Just gonna have to hope i feel better soon!

Babydust to you all xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LindsayA said:


> Hello all
> We are in our fertile period but i am full of flu and so can't get any BD done:cry:
> 
> Really fed up:nope:
> 
> Just gonna have to hope i feel better soon!
> 
> Babydust to you all xxx

:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm going to wake Chris up early while we're at Mum's still on Xmas morning :rofl: :winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:



> I'm going to wake Chris up early while we're at Mum's still on Xmas morning :rofl: :winkwink:

lmao ive no idea when il ov this cycle as not taking the soy i want to but ben thinks i should leave it this mth


----------



## EmmyReece

it depends hun, would they react badly with your antibiotics?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> it depends hun, would they react badly with your antibiotics?

i dont think it would no but im worried i may of messed up my lp as was only 9 days long this cycle:shrug: either that or i ovd day 17!


----------



## EmmyReece

hmmmmm not sure what to recommend hun ... you're in with the fs in a few weeks aren't you? 

I wouldn't be surprised if you'd ovd earlier though hun as it knocked 16 days off my cycles :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> hmmmmm not sure what to recommend hun ... you're in with the fs in a few weeks aren't you?
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if you'd ovd earlier though hun as it knocked 16 days off my cycles :hugs:

yeh the 18th im gonna take it from tonight the doc even said can take natural stuff and thats all it is i first got day 17 from ff then it changed to day 21:shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

what made it change to cd 21 hun?

it does sound more likely to me that you ovd earlier though :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> what made it change to cd 21 hun?
> 
> it does sound more likely to me that you ovd earlier though :hugs:

i asked on the vip[ section of fertility friend and the lady said no wasnt day 17 as temps were too low and the high temps id had inbetween had confused it and she overrid it and said day 21 looked promising


----------



## EmmyReece

I wouldn't be surprised if they got it wrong hun, cos it does make more sense that you'd ovd on cd 17, cos your lp isn't normally just 9 days is it?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they got it wrong hun, cos it does make more sense that you'd ovd on cd 17, cos your lp isn't normally just 9 days is it?

nope usualy 15/16 days :shrug: af started really odd this mth like when i had my chemichals


----------



## EmmyReece

do you think there is a possibility that you could have had another chemical hun? :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> do you think there is a possibility that you could have had another chemical hun? :(

very much so very clotty and sore


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwww hun :( :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwwwww hun :( :hugs:

its ok im used to them now dont think il belive a pregnancy test unless its bold as bold can be lol


----------



## EmmyReece

I don't blame you :hugs:

Roll on this time next year, really hope we'll all have our babbas, or at the very least pregnant [-o&lt;


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance:

these came through in the post this morning

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/Baby%20and%20Bump%20Signatures%20made%20by%20me/Picture6.png


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :happydance:
> 
> these came through in the post this morning
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/Baby%20and%20Bump%20Signatures%20made%20by%20me/Picture6.png

awwwww so cute!


----------



## Scamp

Hey,
How are you all?
The clothes are gorgeous Emmy :hugs:
xxx


----------



## 1hopefull

hi all- well i have been really negative the last few days (which is why i didn't post) but am really starting to feel better. this roller coaster mood swings are SO annoying (can i get off the coaster now? :wacko:)! 

how are you guys doing?

lindsey- hope you are OK hun. :hugs:


----------



## Scamp

Lol I know that feeling! 
You been upto much today?
x


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm soooooo tired ... the past few nights I've really been having trouble settling down as I've been feeling queasy :wacko: 

It's really odd because I don't feel sick during the day, it's when I come to settle down to go to bed :(


----------



## Scamp

Tiredness maybe hun? Or a bit of a bug?

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah it wouldn't surprise me if it was tiredness, it's just been so odd as it doesn't normally happen lol


----------



## Scamp

I should update how todays appointment went as well.

Found out that the bleed I had 2 weeks ago was a MC. There is still a little to come out and they want me to take a break for 6 weeks :cry:
Mike and the fs (a really really nice women, she's so understanding) were both trying to convince me that this can be a good thing. At least I can get pregnant and I do agree but I'm still so upset.
Was meant to go out tonight with my best mate but I'm not really in the mood. 
I am okay though.
It does explain a lot. I said I can't seem to stop crying and the fs said it will be the hormones. 
xxx


----------



## Scamp

EmmyReece said:


> yeah it wouldn't surprise me if it was tiredness, it's just been so odd as it doesn't normally happen lol

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yeah it wouldn't surprise me if it was tiredness, it's just been so odd as it doesn't normally happen lol

bens been like that hun hes now got a tummy bug hope i dont get it lol https://i546.photobucket.com/albums/hh407/shellz26z/Avatar/img.gif


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> I should update how todays appointment went as well.
> 
> Found out that the bleed I had 2 weeks ago was a MC. There is still a little to come out and they want me to take a break for 6 weeks :cry:
> Mike and the fs (a really really nice women, she's so understanding) were both trying to convince me that this can be a good thing. At least I can get pregnant and I do agree but I'm still so upset.
> Was meant to go out tonight with my best mate but I'm not really in the mood.
> I am okay though.
> It does explain a lot. I said I can't seem to stop crying and the fs said it will be the hormones.
> xxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Scamp

lindseyanne said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> I should update how todays appointment went as well.
> 
> Found out that the bleed I had 2 weeks ago was a MC. There is still a little to come out and they want me to take a break for 6 weeks :cry:
> Mike and the fs (a really really nice women, she's so understanding) were both trying to convince me that this can be a good thing. At least I can get pregnant and I do agree but I'm still so upset.
> Was meant to go out tonight with my best mate but I'm not really in the mood.
> I am okay though.
> It does explain a lot. I said I can't seem to stop crying and the fs said it will be the hormones.
> xxx
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: Thank you hun
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Ohhhh Scamp :cry: I'm so sorry hun :(

:hugs:


----------



## Scamp

EmmyReece said:


> Ohhhh Scamp :cry: I'm so sorry hun :(
> 
> :hugs:

Thanks hun :hugs:
Promise I am okay, sad but I can see the positive side of this. 

When I was leaving work though, I was still quite teary and a girl that works on checkouts walked past, normally I chat to her but I couldn't. She's pregnant and still smoking :nope: I know it's none of my business but it makes me so angry. She's even been worrying because the baby isn't moving much :nope:

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I'd be angry too hun, it' the taking such a precious thing for granted when it's all us ladies ever want :(


----------



## Scamp

Yep, it's so wrong
x


----------



## EmmyReece

:wacko: ladies can I run something past you?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :wacko: ladies can I run something past you?

sure


----------



## EmmyReece

ok it's probably gonna sound odd :blush:

but my areolas on my (.)(.) seems to have gone quite a bit bigger, not darker, but bigger :wacko: I've only just noticed because I was changing my top :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ok it's probably gonna sound odd :blush:
> 
> but my areolas on my (.)(.) seems to have gone quite a bit bigger, not darker, but bigger :wacko: I've only just noticed because I was changing my top :blush:

doesnt sound weird mine seem to change with my cycles:shrug: swame as the veins they seem to ger bluer each mth lol


----------



## EmmyReece

I've never noticed it before, but when I was changing my top they looked humongous :rofl:

And I'm defo not pregnant, so I was panicking :blush:


----------



## Scamp

EmmyReece said:


> ok it's probably gonna sound odd :blush:
> 
> but my areolas on my (.)(.) seems to have gone quite a bit bigger, not darker, but bigger :wacko: I've only just noticed because I was changing my top :blush:

Mine change depending where I am in my cycle. Mine also itch really bad when af is coming!
Could be close to ovulation maybe hun? Could be the change in hormones
xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I've never noticed it before, but when I was changing my top they looked humongous :rofl:
> 
> And I'm defo not pregnant, so I was panicking :blush:

lol i doid that in c and a changing room the other day was trying ona bra and said to ben my boobs look weird were huge areolas veiny and had bumps on the areolas:shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

Yeah I reckon ov won't be too long away to be honest, going to start doing opks as of tomorrow :)


----------



## LindsayA

Scamp i am so sorry you will get your sticky bean soon i am sure!


----------



## Scamp

LindsayA said:


> Scamp i am so sorry you will get your sticky bean soon i am sure!

:hugs: Thanks hun
xxx


----------



## 1hopefull

oh i am so sorry scamp! :hugs: it is so good that you can look at the positive side of this so soon. hoping for your stinky bean!


----------



## Scamp

Thanks hun :hugs::hugs:
xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

nite nite ladies im feeling poop again so off to bedybies luvs ya all x


----------



## Scamp

Night hun
xxx


----------



## 1hopefull

trying not to freak out. still waiting on the delivery of my meds. need to start them tonight. they should have been here yesterday. come on FedEx! i know it is X-mas eve tomorrow but i am an emotional woman dealing with infertility. :wacko: :haha:


----------



## Scamp

Ahh hope they hurry up.
What meds you waiting for?
xx


----------



## 1hopefull

well, i need the clomid today, also am getting my trigger shot and crinone (progesterone gel) but i don't need that until next week....

i am sure it will be here, probably right at 9pm (the latest I am suppose to start). it is just driving me nuts. i don't want to leave and risk the meds freezing outside and they (FedEx) is so swamped, they can't even give an estimated time.

sometimes, it is like every little thing seems to be working against you TTC but then things come together (at least somewhat, still waiting on that bfp)! i feel like sometimes it is a test, a challenge i need to overcome and others it is like, really? is this a sign or what? i am leaning on the first though! IF will make me (has made me) a stronger person). that probably doesn't make sense, i am rambling :haha:


----------



## mumanddad

Scamp im sorry to read your bad news hun ((huggs))

Just had my first set of bloods today under the specialist.. They really hurt me though and now my arm wont stop bleeding:( 

I want to wish you all a peaceful christmas i hope santa is good to you all x x x

im not sure if ill be about today or tomorrow as we have all the family runs to do and have to go right amessage and lighy a candle for all the angels.. I really miss my son and just keep thinking he woulf of finally been understanding who santa was :(


----------



## Scamp

Ah, is that the trigger shot in you belly? I had that, was okay, thought it would hurt but didn't at all. 
Did they come on time hun?
x



1hopefull said:


> well, i need the clomid today, also am getting my trigger shot and crinone (progesterone gel) but i don't need that until next week....
> 
> i am sure it will be here, probably right at 9pm (the latest I am suppose to start). it is just driving me nuts. i don't want to leave and risk the meds freezing outside and they (FedEx) is so swamped, they can't even give an estimated time.
> 
> sometimes, it is like every little thing seems to be working against you TTC but then things come together (at least somewhat, still waiting on that bfp)! i feel like sometimes it is a test, a challenge i need to overcome and others it is like, really? is this a sign or what? i am leaning on the first though! IF will make me (has made me) a stronger person). that probably doesn't make sense, i am rambling :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies how ar you all today?


----------



## Scamp

Thanks hun :hugs:

Oh hun I'm sorry :hugs: I know nothing anyone can say can help but we are all here for you if you need a chat :hugs:
What bloods were they for? Think the first lot of bloods I had were ovulation, rubella and to check for the right hormones. 

xxx






mumanddad said:


> Scamp im sorry to read your bad news hun ((huggs))
> 
> Just had my first set of bloods today under the specialist.. They really hurt me though and now my arm wont stop bleeding:(
> 
> I want to wish you all a peaceful christmas i hope santa is good to you all x x x
> 
> im not sure if ill be about today or tomorrow as we have all the family runs to do and have to go right amessage and lighy a candle for all the angels.. I really miss my son and just keep thinking he woulf of finally been understanding who santa was :(


----------



## Scamp

lindseyanne said:


> hey ladies how ar you all today?

I'm good thanks hun, how are you? I'm meant to be doing the housework but putting it off, cba :haha:
xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies how ar you all today?
> 
> I'm good thanks hun, how are you? I'm meant to be doing the housework but putting it off, cba :haha:
> xxxClick to expand...

not too bad FINALY managed to eat today woop:happydance: i wanted to loose weight and looks liek i prob have over past week lol as my jammys are han ging off me lol


----------



## Scamp

Aw bless. You feeling any better?
xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> Aw bless. You feeling any better?
> xx

better then i was yeh still feel pants tho lol and can hear better today woop may actualy be up and about for xmas din tomoz haha


----------



## Scamp

As long as you're being looked after by your o.h :)

'Reet, I'm off to clean. Boooo

Talk soon xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> As long as you're being looked after by your o.h :)
> 
> 'Reet, I'm off to clean. Boooo
> 
> Talk soon xxx

blah cleaning hate that word! lol have fun xx


----------



## Scamp

Been so busy, just got the kitchen to do! 
How are you all? Xxx


----------



## 1hopefull

Hi Everyone! Merry Christmas Eve!

So I got my meds last night, just in time! :happydance: So this is our last shot with Clomid, FX that the third time is a charm!

Scamp- hope you got all your cleaning done. I did that yesterday, non-stop. Feel so much better today!


----------



## Scamp

Woo to getting the meds hun :happydance:

Got most of it done. Just need to mop the floors now but that can wait until tomorrow. Feel sick with the amount of window cleaner and bleach I've inhaled :dohh: 
Going to sort through my craft stuff in a bit. The sale at hobby craft starts on boxing day and I can see me spending a lot :winkwink:

So hungry, just realised I haven't eaten all day :dohh: Ooops, will have to get something when Mike gets home. 


Everyone been busy?

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: I've been busy wrapping pressies ...

I've just done an opk and got the darkest line I've ever had ... :wacko:

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0098.jpg

d'ya reckon it could mean the soy is doing it's job? I'm gonna try and do at least 1 opk each day but got to figure out how I can carry on doing opks at Chris' mum and dad's :rofl:


----------



## Scamp

Looking good hun :happydance:
When you starting to :sex:?
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

we've already started :rofl:

cd9 and my opks are getting darker

:wohoo:


----------



## 1hopefull

WOOHOO Emmy! Hope they keep getting darker hon! Have fun :sex:


----------



## Scamp

EmmyReece said:


> we've already started :rofl:
> 
> cd9 and my opks are getting darker
> 
> :wohoo:

Don't blame you hun! Have fun :winkwink: lol
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I'll take a load of them with me so I can carry on testing, I really don't want to miss my surge :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'll take a load of them with me so I can carry on testing, I really don't want to miss my surge :)

wooop for dark opk get humpin lol i havent got any opks forgot to order them and wont get them now till after crimbo blah we just gonna do the every other night thing


----------



## EmmyReece

I know it' still quite a way away from positive, but it'll get there :happydance:

no idea how we'll manage to keep up the every other day :sex: the walls at his mum and dad's house are really thin :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I know it' still quite a way away from positive, but it'll get there :happydance:
> 
> no idea how we'll manage to keep up the every other day :sex: the walls at his mum and dad's house are really thin :rofl:

we havent tried here yet lol but we managed it with my mum and dad in the house surely we can do it with his mum in the room across the hall lol


----------



## EmmyReece

lol .... ahhh that reminds me, need to pack the conceive plus gel :haha:


----------



## Scamp

I know the feeling hun. Mike's brother lives with us now and our bed is sooo noisy! :blush: The amount of times we've stopped half through cos we're making too much noise and I get paranoid lol
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm paranoid that his brother's, gf's girls are going to hear us :blush:

I'm very crampy tonight, ouchies :( Am on the verge of getting a hot water bottle to see if that helps


----------



## Scamp

Crampy could just be ovulation hun
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah that's what I think it is ... it's not unbearable ... just odd cos I'm not used to it lol


----------



## Scamp

Do your legs hurt? Mine always do when I'm ov'ing or af is coming, it's horrible. Think it's to do with the pcos though
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

My legs seem fine to be honest ... I think what I've been doing the past few cycles (because I've not known what to expect) is that I've been looking out for ov at completely the wrong time ...

That opk I did today is the darkest I've ever had and I'm only cd9 so fingers crossed they'll start getting darker :thumbup:

Are you ready for tomorrow hun?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> Do your legs hurt? Mine always do when I'm ov'ing or af is coming, it's horrible. Think it's to do with the pcos though
> xxx

im so glad that sint just me it happens too the top of my leg gets soooooo painfull around af time!


----------



## Scamp

Might just be ov'ing early. I ov'd on day 10/11 last cycle

Yeah pretty much. Given all family their pressies already. Going to spend the day just Mike and I. His brother is here as well and he is dinner with us
We have no coke or pepsi in so I'm drinking vodka and cranberry juice :haha: Do you ever get 'in the mood' when you're drinking? I do soo bad lol :blush:
You ready for Xmas?
xxx


----------



## Scamp

lindseyanne said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> Do your legs hurt? Mine always do when I'm ov'ing or af is coming, it's horrible. Think it's to do with the pcos though
> xxx
> 
> im so glad that sint just me it happens too the top of my leg gets soooooo painfull around af time!Click to expand...

Yeah, mine get really achy! It's worse than the tummy pain sometimes
xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> Do your legs hurt? Mine always do when I'm ov'ing or af is coming, it's horrible. Think it's to do with the pcos though
> xxx
> 
> im so glad that sint just me it happens too the top of my leg gets soooooo painfull around af time!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, mine get really achy! It's worse than the tummy pain sometimes
> xxClick to expand...

i thought i was just an odd person lol i get it there and i also get it in my arm pit and shoulder :shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

I don't drink, I can't stand the smell of alcohol :blush:

The one thing that instantly sets me off is when Chris where's Next Dimension aftershave. He was wearing it the night we got together, and just thinking about it gives me butterflies in my tummy :blush: :cloud9:

We're pretty much ready, pressies all wrapped and set out in bags. I'll take some piccies of the tree later so you can see how packed it looks :rofl:

Fingers crossed it's early ov and I'm not coming down with anything :rofl:


----------



## Scamp

Nah I don't get that hun. Just legs and tummy
xx


----------



## Scamp

EmmyReece said:


> I don't drink, I can't stand the smell of alcohol :blush:
> 
> The one thing that instantly sets me off is when Chris where's Next Dimension aftershave. He was wearing it the night we got together, and just thinking about it gives me butterflies in my tummy :blush: :cloud9:
> 
> We're pretty much ready, pressies all wrapped and set out in bags. I'll take some piccies of the tree later so you can see how packed it looks :rofl:
> 
> Fingers crossed it's early ov and I'm not coming down with anything :rofl:

While we're on the break i'm treating myself. I LOVE vodka and coke, vodka and cranberry, malibu vodka and cranberry!
Reckon it'll be ov hun, esp with the opk

I've opened 2 pressies already :blush: i knew what they were already

What are your plans for tomorrow?
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

We're with my mum until lunch, and then once we've eaten we're driving to Cheshire to see his parents. 

I keep thinking about what it might be like next year :cloud9:

I've been good, all I know that I'm getting is some socks off my mum and a duvet set off my brother lol


----------



## Scamp

Sounds good. Becareful driving to cheshire hun, roads are awful round here :hugs: 
I'm watching one born and making dinner!
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I've had a nice warm shower, which seems to have got rid of the tummy ache for now :)

We tend to take it really slow if we're driving in cold weather or on dodgy roads :thumbup:

I'd gladly get into bed now, but I'd be up at about 5.30 :blush: :dohh:


----------



## Scamp

Ah good good :thumbup:

Mike just called me a drunkard, when I said I've only had one glass he said yeah I can smell it, one glass of vodka :blush: Doesn't help that I have hiccups lol

Can't wait to open the rest of my pressie :happydance:

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl:

You treat yourself hun, this time next year we'll hopefully either be unable to drink because we're pregnant or too tired to drink from rushing round after babies [-o&lt;


----------



## Scamp

Yeah very true! :) I tried to feel him up on the sofa but apparently that isn't aloud with his brother upstairs :blush: Not sure why?! :shrug::haha:
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: prude (jk) lmao ... actually Chris would probably be the same


----------



## Scamp

I know :rofl: lol
Mike and Chris really sound like they'd get on :thumbup:

Up to much hun?
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Just watching The Holiday on itv1 :D

I have to agree it does sound like they'd get on well


----------



## Scamp

Cool. We're watching have I got news for you

Couple of hours and I can open the rest of my pressies :happydance: When you opening your hun?
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

In the morning, we all sit in the front room round the tree :D


----------



## Scamp

Aw that sounds really sweet. Mike is saying I have to wait until after dinner tomorrow :( I'm definitely not!
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I bet they'll be open by midnight :winkwink:

Is it sad that I'm mega excited about next year?


----------



## Scamp

If Mike goes to the toilet and I have chance to get the chair and reach the top of the bookcase they will :winkwink:

Nope, not sad at all hun. I am as well. It's going to be our year, I'm sure :thumbup:
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: has he hidden them out of reach?

2011 has to be our year :hugs:


----------



## Scamp

Yeah, he's put them on top of the bookshelf. I can see them but can't reach them :( So cruel! :rofl:

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Chris would probably do the same, but I'm being quite restrained this year :rofl:

Can't wait for the new year, we'll be looking for a house, my "february" cycle will be about to start ... my one resolution is going to be to do my very, very best to get my bfp :cloud9:

Have you got any resolutions hun?


----------



## Scamp

Sounds really good hun :)

Nah don't think so. Only the ones which I say every year and never do :haha:
Be more confident
Stop letting people walk all over me
Keep my hair looking nice and not to let it grow for 6 months and be full of dead ends from straighteners :haha:


xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I think your hair looks nice :D

I'm off to bed now hun, starting to get crampy again :hugs:

You and Mike have a fantastic time hun, hope he gives in and lets you have your pressies soon ...

Lindsey if you come back on, hope you have a lovely time too hun 

Big big big :hugs:


----------



## Scamp

Aw thanks :)


Night hun :hugs: Hope you and Chris have a fab day tomorrow xxxx:kiss:


----------



## mumanddad

Hay its to check my hormone levels again as two doctors are telling me different results... I am not immune to rebella i have had the jab 3 times and still not immune x

i have told my partner my doctor anf my family i will be a mum in 2011! 

Merry christmas i made a wish and a big one... That is that we all get our bfps and they are sticky strong ones x x






Scamp said:


> Thanks hun :hugs:
> 
> Oh hun I'm sorry :hugs: I know nothing anyone can say can help but we are all here for you if you need a chat :hugs:
> What bloods were they for? Think the first lot of bloods I had were ovulation, rubella and to check for the right hormones.
> 
> xxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> Scamp im sorry to read your bad news hun ((huggs))
> 
> Just had my first set of bloods today under the specialist.. They really hurt me though and now my arm wont stop bleeding:(
> 
> I want to wish you all a peaceful christmas i hope santa is good to you all x x x
> 
> im not sure if ill be about today or tomorrow as we have all the family runs to do and have to go right amessage and lighy a candle for all the angels.. I really miss my son and just keep thinking he woulf of finally been understanding who santa was :(Click to expand...


----------



## Scamp

Yep we all definitely will hun :hugs:
Merry xmas. Have a fab day xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

happy christmas ladies x


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: merry xmas hun


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: merry xmas hun

ben brought me a baby grow lol tis so cute:cloud9: and spikey is enjoying ripping up all the wrapping paper

dunno if this link wikll work lol
https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=484362694517&saved#!/video/video.php?v=484362694517


----------



## EmmyReece

it worked :D he's sooooo cute


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> it worked :D he's sooooo cute

he loves paper toilet roll tubes tissue anything he can tear up haha


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: how old is he?

Chris' mum and dad's labradors do the same, they have to have xmas pressies to open lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: how old is he?
> 
> Chris' mum and dad's labradors do the same, they have to have xmas pressies to open lol

hes 9 and a half so a old dog but still so playfull every time i stand up today he thinks ive got something for him lol


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwwwww bless him :D

just found out Chris does listen when I drop hints, he got me a bottle of my favourite perfume by Marc Jacobs :D the Daisy one :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwwwwwww bless him :D
> 
> just found out Chris does listen when I drop hints, he got me a bottle of my favourite perfume by Marc Jacobs :D the Daisy one :happydance:

awww bless him lol did you get your morning wink wink in?


----------



## Scamp

Merry Xmas everyone 
Xxxxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

yep we did lindsey :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ben got me this for xmas hehe
 



Attached Files:







baby clothhes christmas.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## EmmyReece

omg that's sooooooooooo cute :D


----------



## Scamp

Aw that's so cute :)
xx


----------



## Scamp

Morning :flower: Happy boxing day lol
Everyone have a good time yesterday?

xxxx


----------



## mumanddad

I had a great day did you? 

I have to take my main present back today because they never put the specialist battery in it :(

We finally told oh's mum that we have started with fertilityclinic and she took it really well :). So we are finally getting some more support x


----------



## Scamp

Yeah was really good thanks hun. Relaxing! 
That's rubbish, are they replacing it?

xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

wooop ive lost weight over cristmas haha not that much 0.8 kg but still weight loss:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi:

how's everyone?

We've been out today to see some friends of ours and we're off round there again on Wednesday night. Their little baby boy is adorable, 4 months old, loves his cuddles and is generally a very happy chap. Just a reminder of why I want this so much :cloud9:

My opks have got ever so slightly darker, only a smidgen, but I think it'll carry on getting darker over the next few days or so, and we're still on for the every other day thing, though we have just christened his mum and dad's sofa as they're out at bingo :winkwink: :blush: :rofl:


----------



## Scamp

lindseyanne said:


> wooop ive lost weight over cristmas haha not that much 0.8 kg but still weight loss:haha:

:happydance::happydance: 
xx


----------



## Scamp

EmmyReece said:


> :hi:
> 
> how's everyone?
> 
> We've been out today to see some friends of ours and we're off round there again on Wednesday night. Their little baby boy is adorable, 4 months old, loves his cuddles and is generally a very happy chap. Just a reminder of why I want this so much :cloud9:
> 
> My opks have got ever so slightly darker, only a smidgen, but I think it'll carry on getting darker over the next few days or so, and we're still on for the every other day thing, though we have just christened his mum and dad's sofa as they're out at bingo :winkwink: :blush: :rofl:

Emmy, I'm shocked, tut tut :haha: :haha: May as well enjoy ttc though :winkwink:

I'm good. Tried sleeping today but I'm just not tired. Went bed at 2, Mike came up at 3, we had :sex: and then I got out of bed for 5 'cos I couldn't sleep. Leaving for work at 11.30 :wacko: I'll finish at 8am though, poor Mike is working from 12 tonight until 6pm tomorrow :nope: He's gonna be knackered

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Awwwww sounds like you're both going to be shattered :(

I'm ready for bed already, but I think that's more to do with the fact that we weren't in our own bed last night so couldn't settle down properly lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hi:
> 
> how's everyone?
> 
> We've been out today to see some friends of ours and we're off round there again on Wednesday night. Their little baby boy is adorable, 4 months old, loves his cuddles and is generally a very happy chap. Just a reminder of why I want this so much :cloud9:
> 
> My opks have got ever so slightly darker, only a smidgen, but I think it'll carry on getting darker over the next few days or so, and we're still on for the every other day thing, though we have just christened his mum and dad's sofa as they're out at bingo :winkwink: :blush: :rofl:

:haha::haha: naughty girl!


----------



## Scamp

EmmyReece said:


> Awwwww sounds like you're both going to be shattered :(
> 
> I'm ready for bed already, but I think that's more to do with the fact that we weren't in our own bed last night so couldn't settle down properly lol

Yeah :wacko: Worried about Mike though, isn't right that he has to work for so long :shrug:
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

isn't it illegal to do shifts that long?

is anyone else feeling really positive about 2011? I'm really excited for what it might hold :happydance:


----------



## Scamp

Don't think so. Wish it was lol
Yeah, nervous as well. Not sure why but I always get nervous for news years. 
xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> isn't it illegal to do shifts that long?
> 
> is anyone else feeling really positive about 2011? I'm really excited for what it might hold :happydance:

i am but scared of getting my hopes up and another year ending with no baby:nope:


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah I'm kinda scared and nervous too, but the excitement is overriding everything at the moment :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yeah I'm kinda scared and nervous too, but the excitement is overriding everything at the moment :blush:

i want it it for me too but im such a worryer lol its just so hard to imagine a little person in my arms come next xmas:shrug: and yet another one of my fertility charms broke today the braelet broke compleatly keep thinking its signs that i wont get there:shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs:

how long have you had it for hun?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs:
> 
> how long have you had it for hun?

begining of decmber was around the 7th or so that it arrived:nope:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im off to bed ladies hope you all have a good night :hugs:


----------



## Scamp

Night hun :hugs:
x


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: night night hun xx


----------



## EmmyReece

hi everyone :D

we've been shopping today, I got a Gosh makeup set, a perfume set, the Glee season 1 dvd and some earphones :D

Oh and we also got some supplements for Chris, we've got him zinc and vitamins b12, c and e. I'm really happy because he's completely on board this cycle and he's really excited about it all :happydance:

Oh and :blush: we're going to hit the sales in Next tomorrow, going to look at some babygrows and some vests, I'm also going to look for a storage box from somewhere too and get everything stored away :happydance:


----------



## mumanddad

I want to go sale shopping but oh wont let me... He said there is no point buying clothes now when im gonna get bigger.. I think he thinks im gonna be pregnant tomorrow lol.

Im waiting for the witch to show her ugly face as i know the
re is no chance of a bfp this month. 

Baby dust to you all x x x


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: you go for it hun even if it's just a few bits and pieces :thumbup:

I'm still a bit gobsmacked at how on board my fella is at the moment, he's being brilliant, I couldn't ask for more :cloud9:


----------



## mumanddad

Awww thats great matt is getting like that too bless them x


----------



## EmmyReece

In all honesty it has taken a while for him to get to this stage, but at the moment he's being brilliant ... we've just been discussing about if we ever have a little girl, would we put her in boys sleepsuits? There's a lovely Mr Bump sleepsuit I've spotted and I really wanna get 

https://direct.asda.com/george/baby-clothes/boys/mr-bump-sleepsuit/GEM55951,default,pd.html


----------



## EmmyReece

my opks are getting lighter again :cry:

I think I've missed the surge on them yet again, thankfully we've been :sex: every other day, and we'll carry on just in case I haven't missed it yet


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> my opks are getting lighter again :cry:
> 
> I think I've missed the surge on them yet again, thankfully we've been :sex: every other day, and we'll carry on just in case I haven't missed it yet

are you taking them in the mornings?


----------



## EmmyReece

this is the first one I've done in the morning, the other ones have been done in the afternoon, generally between 5 and 6 as we haven't been in earlier


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> this is the first one I've done in the morning, the other ones have been done in the afternoon, generally between 5 and 6 as we haven't been in earlier

do another later hun morning ones are going to be lighter anyway :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: okies

how's things with you hun? have you got any plans for today?

we're going to hit the Next sales today and have a look for some more sleepsuits and bodysuits (might as well while it's on sale), and nip to George tomorrow as I really want that Mr Bump sleepsuit :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: okies
> 
> how's things with you hun? have you got any plans for today?
> 
> we're going to hit the Next sales today and have a look for some more sleepsuits and bodysuits (might as well while it's on sale), and nip to George tomorrow as I really want that Mr Bump sleepsuit :cloud9:

not too bad still feelign a bit blah but n=uch better then was not much to do today just watching tv lol same as all xmas hopefully gonna go into town after new year and get the ball rolling on our own place and what not and bens gonna get me them two sleep suits from c and a hehe


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: hope you have a nice day hun

I wanna see piccies of what you get please :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: hope you have a nice day hun
> 
> I wanna see piccies of what you get please :D

i will be showing it off hehe when ever we manage to get there trams are still not running properly due to the snow


----------



## EmmyReece

I'll probably take pics of whatever I buy today and tomorrow :cloud9:

I'm not going to buy any outfits, just sleepsuits and bodysuits, maybe some muslin squares too, bibs, mittens and bottles if I spot any on sale :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'll probably take pics of whatever I buy today and tomorrow :cloud9:
> 
> I'm not going to buy any outfits, just sleepsuits and bodysuits, maybe some muslin squares too, bibs, mittens and bottles if I spot any on sale :D

i wanna get some bottles too but have to go to babies r s or somewhere like that for them i eant to go to the big baby markt in dortmund lol


----------



## mumanddad

That big babyvmarket is great i renember going when my mum had my brother! 

You wil want ti buy the who place x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mumanddad said:


> That big babyvmarket is great i renember going when my mum had my brother!
> 
> You wil want ti buy the who place x

i already do lol i want everything i see i wish i was rich!


----------



## EmmyReece

I couldn't find anything today :(

So we're off out again tomorrow so I can raid Next, Primark, Mothercare and we're putting in a trip to Babies R Us :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I couldn't find anything today :(
> 
> So we're off out again tomorrow so I can raid Next, Primark, Mothercare and we're putting in a trip to Babies R Us :happydance:

i wasnt too impressed with the stuff from primark for babies found it very thin and the top i have from there is already threaying:shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: I just got this

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0038-3.jpg

I think I might be getting there finally


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :happydance: I just got this
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0038-3.jpg
> 
> I think I might be getting there finally

told youuu its best to wait till the eveningd now get humping:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

his dad is in tonight :grr: but we did bd last night ... though I'm thinking of waiting until everyone has gone to bed and pouncing

just for comparison, the top one is my opk from Xmas eve, tonight's is definitely darker isn't it?

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0098.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0038-3.jpg


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> his dad is in tonight :grr: but we did bd last night ... though I'm thinking of waiting until everyone has gone to bed and pouncing
> 
> just for comparison, the top one is my opk from Xmas eve, tonight's is definitely darker isn't it?
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0098.jpg
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0038-3.jpg

very much so hun:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

arghhhhhh omg, I can't believe how excited I am :blush:

can't wait to see what happens tomorrow night :happydance:

oohhhhh you're in the grow egg grow section of your ticker hun :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> arghhhhhh omg, I can't believe how excited I am :blush:
> 
> can't wait to see what happens tomorrow night :happydance:
> 
> oohhhhh you're in the grow egg grow section of your ticker hun :hugs:

could be wrong tho as my cycles like to play up and i forgot my lasy day of soy!


----------



## EmmyReece

awwww I hope it isn't going to play up on you hun :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwww I hope it isn't going to play up on you hun :hugs:

me too so wont be a happy girly lol


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwwwwww I've just seen your new siggy hun, love the names you've picked :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwwwwwwww I've just seen your new siggy hun, love the names you've picked :cloud9:

thank you hun we still aint sure on the girls name ben likes alot more lol we are atm tryna find a middle name to go with our other fave girls name but struggling lol


----------



## EmmyReece

We're struggling with boys' names I really like Logan Grainger Wright and Chris likes Connor Grainger Wright lol ...

If we have a girl we're settled on Chloe Grace Wright :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> We're struggling with boys' names I really like Logan Grainger Wright and Chris likes Connor Grainger Wright lol ...
> 
> If we have a girl we're settled on Chloe Grace Wright :cloud9:

we watched a film the other night and the lil girl in it was called Quinn and we have really fallen in love with the name but cant decide on a middle name thta doesnt sond like "queen blah blah" when its said lol

i used to love the name chloe but have like 6 couins named it now lol


----------



## EmmyReece

Awwww that's really nice, the only Quinn I've ever heard of is the girl from Glee lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> Awwww that's really nice, the only Quinn I've ever heard of is the girl from Glee lol

was in the film santa paws lol ben really cloiked to it and loves it bt we cant agree on a middle name for it he likes marie but reminds me to much of a girl at school lol


----------



## mumanddad

Awww you opks are looking great few more days and you should be there.. Mine never get any darker

i just spoke to my nana and she just told me if im not pregnant or had a baby by the end of 2011 then her and my mum will be coming to an appointment to find out why lol x x

i love the name logan hehe that is what my little angel is called logan-george x


----------



## EmmyReece

I know it probably seems odd to be getting so excited about them, but I've never had an opk go this dark :happydance:

Can anyone recommend any boy's first names to go with Grainger as the middle name and Wright as the surname?

Awwwww mumanddad that sounds so sweet of your nanna :hugs:

Lindsey what sort of girls names do you like hun?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I know it probably seems odd to be getting so excited about them, but I've never had an opk go this dark :happydance:
> 
> Can anyone recommend any boy's first names to go with Grainger as the middle name and Wright as the surname?
> 
> Awwwww mumanddad that sounds so sweet of your nanna :hugs:
> 
> Lindsey what sort of girls names do you like hun?

theres a few i like that we both like kimberly violet, madeleine Victoria, lilly , alyssa quinn


----------



## mumanddad

What abou caleb?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i like playing around with this site for names lol you can put in the names you like for first name or middle and it sggests the rest oif the nma e for you
https://www.babynamegenie.com


----------



## EmmyReece

Chris is such a pain in the backside when it comes to names :rofl: every suggestion I make he has a moan about, I'm insisting on Grainger as a middle name though as it was my dad's first name


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> Chris is such a pain in the backside when it comes to names :rofl: every suggestion I make he has a moan about, I'm insisting on Grainger as a middle name though as it was my dad's first name

i know when ben doesnt like a name as he does a funny meh type noise lol


----------



## EmmyReece

Caleb is nice :)

lindsey Chris does exactly the same thing :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> Caleb is nice :)
> 
> lindsey Chris does exactly the same thing :rofl:

i think ive won with alyssa now tho hehe


----------



## EmmyReece

I love the name Finn, but Chris says I'm not allowed it because people will think we're choosing the name because of the guy on Glee lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I love the name Finn, but Chris says I'm not allowed it because people will think we're choosing the name because of the guy on Glee lol

change it to finley then shorten it lol


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl:

I liked the name Max too, but then my brother named his ginger kitten Max :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I liked the name Max too, but then my brother named his ginger kitten Max :dohh:

lol i used to llike that name gone off it now tho thnaks to max branning lol


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I love Alfie and Archie ... one of my closest mates on here, her two boys are Alfie and Archie ... and my cousin has an Alfie ... but I might try persuade Chris on Archie :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: I love Alfie and Archie ... one of my closest mates on here, her two boys are Alfie and Archie ... and my cousin has an Alfie ... but I might try persuade Chris on Archie :D

archie granger wright sounds good:thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

:D

I'm so excited to be hitting the baby shops tomorrow :thumbup:

We were out today and Chris walked into one of the sports shops to look for a baby Man Utd kit :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :D
> 
> I'm so excited to be hitting the baby shops tomorrow :thumbup:
> 
> We were out today and Chris walked into one of the sports shops to look for a baby Man Utd kit :cloud9:

we are gonna get a mini mk dons kit and a mini dortmnd one hehe


----------



## mumanddad

Awww your making me jealous im not allowed to shop.. I have so much boy stuff from logan but i see so much i love x


----------



## EmmyReece

I think the baby kits look absolutely adorable :D

I'm going to have to try and be good tomorrow and not spend too much, I can see I'm going to be falling in love with everything I see :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mumanddad said:


> Awww your making me jealous im not allowed to shop.. I have so much boy stuff from logan but i see so much i love x

i think im more dreaming of wnat i want lol cant in no way afford anything much atm :nope:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I think the baby kits look absolutely adorable :D
> 
> I'm going to have to try and be good tomorrow and not spend too much, I can see I'm going to be falling in love with everything I see :wacko:

they do lol i think even a girl would have to have a mini kit lol i really want a new dons top myself


----------



## EmmyReece

I love my fella :cloud9:

He's being so brilliant at the moment, I really don't think I could ask for anything more. I can't wait for the day when I can tell him he's going to be a daddy :)


----------



## EmmyReece

Just waiting for Chris to get back from walking the dogs and then we're off to do some shopping :happydance:

I'm sooooooooo excited to have a nosey round all the baby shops and the baby stuff in primark and next :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> Just waiting for Chris to get back from walking the dogs and then we're off to do some shopping :happydance:
> 
> I'm sooooooooo excited to have a nosey round all the baby shops and the baby stuff in primark and next :cloud9:

yayyy youl hve to show us what yo get!


----------



## mumanddad

Morning ladies i have a quick question sorry a little tmi..

When your af is due to you get or have you ever got loads of egg white cm? I have really badly this cycle and not sure if its normal lol x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mumanddad said:


> Morning ladies i have a quick question sorry a little tmi..
> 
> When your af is due to you get or have you ever got loads of egg white cm? I have really badly this cycle and not sure if its normal lol x

i sometimes get it at the end of my cycle yeh


----------



## EmmyReece

We're back :D

I only got some body suits from primark as I wasn't overly keen on the fabric, but I couldn't resist the ones I got :cloud9:

Then I got 4 sleep suits and a pair of baby pyjamas from George :D They didn't have the Mr Men ones I wanted, so I'm going to order them on Monday morning 

I'm going to change the batteries in my camera asap so I can get some piccies :happydance:

My opks have gone lighter, I've literally just done one and it's lighter than last night, but I'm going to do another one between 5 and 6, just in case I don't get a proper result unless it's later on in the afternoon :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> We're back :D
> 
> I only got some body suits from primark as I wasn't overly keen on the fabric, but I couldn't resist the ones I got :cloud9:
> 
> Then I got 4 sleep suits and a pair of baby pyjamas from George :D They didn't have the Mr Men ones I wanted, so I'm going to order them on Monday morning
> 
> I'm going to change the batteries in my camera asap so I can get some piccies :happydance:
> 
> My opks have gone lighter, I've literally just done one and it's lighter than last night, but I'm going to do another one between 5 and 6, just in case I don't get a proper result unless it's later on in the afternoon :thumbup:

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy for baby things:happydance: i think i may be quite close to ov as have my usual achey lowe back and tummy i get before the ewcm appaers yet dont normaly get this until day 21 or so!


----------



## EmmyReece

Ooooohhhhh good luck hun :hugs:

Looking through my stuff is sending me all gooey, I got a couple of really good bargains too so I'm over the moon :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> Ooooohhhhh good luck hun :hugs:
> 
> Looking through my stuff is sending me all gooey, I got a couple of really good bargains too so I'm over the moon :cloud9:

ben just gone up town and i hinted for one of the babygrows but dunno if he will get it as we havent much pennys atm:nope:


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwww :( :hugs:

Chris' mum is going out in a bit so I'll change the batteries over and take some piccies


----------



## EmmyReece

there's lots of piccies sorry :blush:

these are the 4 sleepsuits I got from George

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0003-13.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0004-10.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0005-10.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0011-5.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0012-3.jpg

these are the bodysuits I got from primark :)

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0008-8.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0009-4.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0010-5.jpg

and this is my favourite bargain of the day - £2.50 for these pjs from George :cloud9:

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0007-8.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0006-7.jpg

I said there were loads of piccies :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> there's lots of piccies sorry :blush:
> 
> these are the 4 sleepsuits I got from George
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0003-13.jpg
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0004-10.jpg
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0005-10.jpg
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0011-5.jpg
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0012-3.jpg
> 
> these are the bodysuits I got from primark :)
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0008-8.jpg
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0009-4.jpg
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0010-5.jpg
> 
> and this is my favourite bargain of the day - £2.50 for these pjs from George :cloud9:
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0007-8.jpg
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0006-7.jpg
> 
> I said there were loads of piccies :blush:

they are all so cute! i have a feeling you will be having a boy when you get preggers dunno why


----------



## EmmyReece

is it cos I'm leaning more towards boy stuff do you think?

oddly enough I've always thought of you as having a baby girl :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> is it cos I'm leaning more towards boy stuff do you think?
> 
> oddly enough I've always thought of you as having a baby girl :)

i think so yeh lol i dnno i just see you announcing a blue bump:shrug: my best mate says il have a girl first too lol ive even been told twins but i dont want twins incase same happend as did my twin


----------



## EmmyReece

see the funny thing is that Sandra has said if I conceive this cycle it will be a boy, but then Aimee, Psychic Star etc they all say it'll be next cycle and conceiving a girl :)

I think I'm going more for boy stuff because I know I can always get away with putting a girl in blue, but a boy in pink would look odd :blush:

as long as I have a healthy baby I don't mind :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> see the funny thing is that Sandra has said if I conceive this cycle it will be a boy, but then Aimee, Psychic Star etc they all say it'll be next cycle and conceiving a girl :)
> 
> I think I'm going more for boy stuff because I know I can always get away with putting a girl in blue, but a boy in pink would look odd :blush:
> 
> as long as I have a healthy baby I don't mind :D

i have so much of both stuff lol loadsa dungarees for boys and pinks and preety things for girls so im safe what ever way lol ive given p on the psycis not a single one of them was right


----------



## EmmyReece

I've got to wait until my february cycle (at the latest) is finished before I know if any of them were right ...

I don't know why, but I'm full of pma for the new year :happydance:

I love all the stuff that I've seen of yours so far hun, it all looks amazing :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I've got to wait until my february cycle (at the latest) is finished before I know if any of them were right ...
> 
> I don't know why, but I'm full of pma for the new year :happydance:
> 
> I love all the stuff that I've seen of yours so far hun, it all looks amazing :D

thankys most of it was stuff ben brought me when we argued lol we had a lot of arguments and instead off flowers i got baby clothes:haha:


----------



## mumanddad

Awww thats sooo sweet buying the baby clothes instead of flowers hehe x

emmy those baby clothes are lush im soooo broody i just want af to show now so i can stat a new cyclein the new year


----------



## Scamp

Heyy,
How are you all?
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm off out now, looks like I had my surge yesterday as both of the opks I did today have gone mega faint :(

Will do another one tomorrow afternoon just to be sure, but I've told Chris he's on a promise either tonight or tomorrow morning :rofl:


----------



## mumanddad

Im good scamp how are you hun x


----------



## EmmyReece

just got back and Im shattered, off to bed now 

big big :hugs: and :dust: to everyone x x


----------



## EmmyReece

I can't sleep :(

I feel yuck, got a sore throat and nothing seems to be working :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies hope your all well emmy i know how you feel had the worst night sleep in ages coldnt sleep my back is killing me


----------



## EmmyReece

think I managed to get about 4 hours sleep in total 

I'm trawling through the sales online atm trying to find some funky bright sleepsuits, any idea where I can look?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> think I managed to get about 4 hours sleep in total
> 
> I'm trawling through the sales online atm trying to find some funky bright sleepsuits, any idea where I can look?

pumpkin patch usualy has some cute stuff failing that debenhams have lots of bright clothes lol


----------



## EmmyReece

cool :D 

I know I got a bit of stuff yesterday, but I wanted to spend some of the early birthday money I got :blush:

how's things today hun?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> cool :D
> 
> I know I got a bit of stuff yesterday, but I wanted to spend some of the early birthday money I got :blush:
> 
> how's things today hun?

not too bad still in pain with my lower back and lower tummy feels similar tgo the pain i get around ov and been made worse by slipping in the shower yesterday me thinks doesnt help my shoulders been sore for days so typical me is worrying over things like eptopic preg lol even tho my temp is way too low for anything like that:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwww hun :hugs: I'd probably worry about it too ... is there anyway of you getting checked over just to be sure for peace of mind?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwwwww hun :hugs: I'd probably worry about it too ... is there anyway of you getting checked over just to be sure for peace of mind?

havent got any insurance yet so cant afford it lol i know its not as would show up with my temps etc i worry every month over it lol but i think its more psycological as my sister had an eptopic jst over a year ago and lost half her tube but she had preg symptoms etc i just need a kick up the bum and told to stop being silly lol


----------



## EmmyReece

well I can tell you to stop being silly lol, but I know I'd probably worry too so I've just got lots of :hugs: 

Ahhhh I'm being so indecisive ... I've got about £25 to spend today and I've been on about 10 different sites so far :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> well I can tell you to stop being silly lol, but I know I'd probably worry too so I've just got lots of :hugs:
> 
> Ahhhh I'm being so indecisive ... I've got about £25 to spend today and I've been on about 10 different sites so far :dohh:

lol if i knew they deliverd to the uk id send you to the cunda website they have sooooooooooo much britghly coloured stuff but i dunno if they do


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhhh lemme have a look :rofl:

I've spotted some bits in marks and spencers, but now because I got that fab deal in George yesterday on the Thumper sleepsuit I'm being a bit of a scrooge with my money lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ohhhh lemme have a look :rofl:
> 
> I've spotted some bits in marks and spencers, but now because I got that fab deal in George yesterday on the Thumper sleepsuit I'm being a bit of a scrooge with my money lol

https://www.cunda.de/Shop/HtmlOver/...&l3='Erstlingsbekleidung'&l4='Strampler-Sets' you should prob use google translate for the page lol


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwww they're so cute :cloud9:

I've gone all gooey looking at them all :blush:

Can't wait to make a little babba to put inside them :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwwwww they're so cute :cloud9:
> 
> I've gone all gooey looking at them all :blush:
> 
> Can't wait to make a little babba to put inside them :D

lol i wasnt able to start making one last night was in too much pain with my back and legs:nope:


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwww hun :(

I've told Chris he's on a promise when his mum goes out :rofl:

I'm trying to find some newborn stuff atm, have been mainly buying 0 - 3 months lol :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwwwww hun :(
> 
> I've told Chris he's on a promise when his mum goes out :rofl:
> 
> I'm trying to find some newborn stuff atm, have been mainly buying 0 - 3 months lol :dohh:

sainsburys is good for baby things and bhs ;)


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm stuck on the debenhams site atm :blush:

have found the most adorable sleepsuit ever and I'm having it :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'm stuck on the debenhams site atm :blush:
> 
> have found the most adorable sleepsuit ever and I'm having it :happydance:

ohhh show show


----------



## EmmyReece

I lurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrve it :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Picture 5.png
File size: 136.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I lurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrve it :cloud9:

hehe so cute i still say ur gonna have a boy lol


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I'd love a little boy, but I'd love a little girl too :cloud9:

:cry: it's gone out of stock :(

I'm still doing an order though because there's still another sleepsuit I want and a t shirt that says Daddy Loves Me More Than Football :D plus it's free delivery :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: I'd love a little boy, but I'd love a little girl too :cloud9:
> 
> :cry: it's gone out of stock :(
> 
> I'm still doing an order though because there's still another sleepsuit I want and a t shirt that says Daddy Loves Me More Than Football :D plus it's free delivery :happydance:

hehe your getting liek me!


----------



## EmmyReece

ok, this is my debenhams order :blush: :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Picture 6.png
File size: 103.5 KB
Views: 0









Picture 7.png
File size: 83.9 KB
Views: 0









Picture 8.png
File size: 139.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ok, this is my debenhams order :blush: :cloud9:

sooooooooooooo cute:cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm just ordering 2 bits off the George website and that'll be me done for the day :D


----------



## mumanddad

Good morning ladies hope your all well!?!


Im off to look at more venues for my wedding today :) im so excited x


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: where are you looking at hun?


----------



## mumanddad

We are looking at a few golf club. Houses they are massive and my oh loves golf lol


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwww cool :D bet it'll be lovely


----------



## EmmyReece

this is what I've ordered from George at Asda :cloud9:

just need to order myself a storage box to put it all in lol :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







Picture 9.png
File size: 121.3 KB
Views: 0









Picture 10.png
File size: 103.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mumanddad said:


> We are looking at a few golf club. Houses they are massive and my oh loves golf lol

we were gonna have a big marquee on really lush grounds nextdoor to our church but ended up having a lil villaga hall as money didjnt work ot as we had hoped


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> this is what I've ordered from George at Asda :cloud9:
> 
> just need to order myself a storage box to put it all in lol :rofl:

lmao all boy stuff :haha:


----------



## mumanddad

We are trying to save like mad but alot of places are closing down so its really hard to know how much we need


----------



## EmmyReece

:blush:lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :blush:lol

i see your little boy in this lol
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mumanddad said:


> We are trying to save like mad but alot of places are closing down so its really hard to know how much we need

we started of with a budget near 19000 lol got it down to just under 4000 at the end


----------



## EmmyReece

omgggggg that's adorable hun, where's it from??? :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> omgggggg that's adorable hun, where's it from??? :cloud9:

c and a lol


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: here'sme trying to figure out how to order it:blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: here'sme trying to figure out how to order it:blush:

from what ive read they dont deliver to the uk:nope:


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwwwwww :dohh:


----------



## Scamp

:happydance::happydance::happydance:*I'M ENGAGED *:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Sort of anyway. I've been saying for ages I want to get married, so last night Mike said if I meet him outside work today at 3pm we can go get a ring. I'm soo excited. 
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

omggggggggg congrats hun 

:wohoo:


----------



## Scamp

Thank youuu :D :D :D
So excited. Can't wait to go get the ring!
Going to start a wedding journal soon as well. 

How are you today? Feeling any better?
xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance:*I'M ENGAGED *:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Sort of anyway. I've been saying for ages I want to get married, so last night Mike said if I meet him outside work today at 3pm we can go get a ring. I'm soo excited.
> xxx

woooohooooo congrats hunni:happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

Yeah I'm feeling loads better today :hugs:

And I've had a bit of online retail therapy with my early birthday money :cloud9:


----------



## Scamp

Thanks hun :happydance:
xxx


----------



## Scamp

EmmyReece said:


> Yeah I'm feeling loads better today :hugs:
> 
> And I've had a bit of online retail therapy with my early birthday money :cloud9:

Cool, what did you buy?
xx


----------



## mumanddad

Scamp said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance:*I'M ENGAGED *:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Sort of anyway. I've been saying for ages I want to get married, so last night Mike said if I meet him outside work today at 3pm we can go get a ring. I'm soo excited.
> xxx




Yay congratulations hun..

We need this good news to keep on coming nxt stop lots of bfp's x x x


----------



## Scamp

Thanks hun :hugs:
Hehe yep very true! 
xxx


----------



## Scamp

https://www.babyandbump.com/bride-beyond/496126-my-wedding-journal-x.html#post8399821 that's my journal. Would anyone mind having a look at my 12 month plan and telling me what you think please :flower:
xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/bride-beyond/496126-my-wedding-journal-x.html#post8399821 that's my journal. Would anyone mind having a look at my 12 month plan and telling me what you think please :flower:
> xxx

i think you have everything there i never stuck to mine in the end lol we just went with the flow the amount of arguments me and ben had over PLATES! hahah


----------



## Scamp

Lol, I think I'll want to do everything really early :blush:
Keeps my mind occupied while I'm on the break as well which is good
xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> Lol, I think I'll want to do everything really early :blush:
> Keeps my mind occupied while I'm on the break as well which is good
> xx

the dress you should have a look for a wee bit earlyer so you can find out the times some designers take 6 mths to get a dress to you lol mine took 3 and that was as was rushed order


----------



## Scamp

Ah cool thanks hun. My thinking behind it was if I'm pregnant then it'll need changing.
I'll change it for earlier and if I need to change the date then I can
xx


----------



## mumanddad

Scamp said:


> Lol, I think I'll want to do everything really early :blush:
> Keeps my mind occupied while I'm on the break as well which is good
> xx




I hope it works for you doing it early we booked our venue and then they went bankrupt so i am now trying to find somewhere that will suite what i want. 

I have admitted to everyone im way out my depth with planning my wedding i feel so bad because i cant afford tp invite everyone i want


----------



## Scamp

Aw, thats awful, hope you find somewhere else you like hun. We're having that problem, we both have huge families and are going to struggle to have everyone at the meal
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Scamp said:


> EmmyReece said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm feeling loads better today :hugs:
> 
> And I've had a bit of online retail therapy with my early birthday money :cloud9:
> 
> Cool, what did you buy?
> xxClick to expand...

There's some piccies a couple of pages back Hun. I'm on my iPod touch ATM so will have a nosey at your wedding journal when we get back :)


----------



## EmmyReece

:cry:

I'm feeling really bad this afternoon. We've just been round to visit Chris' Nanna's, and his cousin was there with her little 2 year old boy. And he really took to Chris, was playing games with him, sharing his toys, just in general really getting on well with him.

And I almost cried because I sat there thinking how much I wish I could give him that, his own little babba that he can roll around on the floor with and play games with :cry:

And if I'm completely 100% honest, sometimes I feel like maybe I should just set him free so that he can find someone who *can* give him a babba :cry:

Arghhhhhhh I'm so sorry everyone, I don't mean to be on such a downer, espescially with Scamp's good news about getting a ring and starting her wedding journal, but I feel so jealous and like I'm holding Chris back :(


----------



## mumanddad

O hun im sorry you feel like that.

You will be a mummy some time this year! I can feel it in my waters!!


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: thanks hun ... the same goes for you, and all the regulars on this thread 

I think it's just that it's hit me today how much being a daddy is going to suit Chris and I want it to happen for him sooner rather than later


----------



## mumanddad

I always think like that but he told me he will take as long as.it does and we will have lots of fun ttc.

Im sure chris os thinking the same about making you a mummy, i now tell matt everything i am thonkong and he just cuddles me and reassures me.


This is going to be a lucky thread!! We will be mummys!!!


----------



## EmmyReece

Chris doesn't really do emotional stuff, I have to get him drunk before he'll admit anything to me ... like the other day, he's never ever told me how much he's looking forward to being a dad and how he'll do anything financially possible to get us there, but he had to be drunk to say it :(


----------



## mumanddad

EmmyReece said:


> Chris doesn't really do emotional stuff, I have to get him drunk before he'll admit anything to me ... like the other day, he's never ever told me how much he's looking forward to being a dad and how he'll do anything financially possible to get us there, but he had to be drunk to say it :(

That is most men im affraid to say matt use to only tell me stuff when he upset me but i sat him down and told him straight.


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I think I'm just all over the place cos of ovulation, I've gone mega soggy (sorry tmi :blush: ) down below and getting twinges in my tummy, hope it's something good happening


----------



## Scamp

Heyy, 
I'm back

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1334.snc4/162654_10150380189015721_856475720_16445708_6585915_n.jpg

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Scamp said:


> Heyy,
> I'm back
> 
> xxx

:wohoo:

it's beautiful hun :hugs:


----------



## Scamp

thank youuu :)
xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> Heyy,
> I'm back
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1334.snc4/162654_10150380189015721_856475720_16445708_6585915_n.jpg
> 
> xxx

og that ring is lush!:happydance:


----------



## Scamp

Hehe thanks hun :)
xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i am in so much pain today who would of thought one slip in the shower could make EVERYTHING hurt so much mainly my back and knees:cry:


----------



## Scamp

Aw hun, have you taken any pain killers?
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwww hun :hugs:

I think I'm getting over my little wobble from earlier, I still feel a bit :( but not as bad as earlier

I'm trying to cheer myself up by looking at funky changing bags :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> Aw hun, have you taken any pain killers?
> xx

not yet only have ibuprofen and not ment to take them when ttc so just have a hot water bottle on my back and laying in bed:(


----------



## Scamp

Keep with the pma hun, you will be a mum!
xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwwwww hun :hugs:
> 
> I think I'm getting over my little wobble from earlier, I still feel a bit :( but not as bad as earlier
> 
> I'm trying to cheer myself up by looking at funky changing bags :blush:

from what you have described yo need to get humpin woman sounds like you are very near ov


----------



## EmmyReece

I just feel like it's all my fault cos of my weight and that it's me holding Chris back :(

I think I'll be feeling better once ov is over and done with for this cycle lol


----------



## EmmyReece

lindseyanne said:


> from what you have described yo need to get humpin woman sounds like you are very near ov

I think it's pretty close to be honest, I've gone very soggy (not ewcm though), had aching earlier in my tum when we were sat at his Nanna's house and I had the darkest opk I've ever had not last night, but the night before (all the ones I've done since have been lighter) ... I hope it happens soon :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> from what you have described yo need to get humpin woman sounds like you are very near ov
> 
> I think it's pretty close to be honest, I've gone very soggy (not ewcm though), had aching earlier in my tum when we were sat at his Nanna's house and I had the darkest opk I've ever had not last night, but the night before (all the ones I've done since have been lighter) ... I hope it happens soon :cloud9:Click to expand...

i really want to start dtd now but dunno if il be able to due to my back:nope: we were ment to yesterday but thats when the pain started so we decided no


----------



## mumanddad

Wow your ring is beautiful x 

i have been having soggy days lately lol sorry tmi.. But af was due yesterday so think it cud be a sign that she is on her way


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mumanddad said:


> Wow your ring is beautiful x
> 
> i have been having soggy days lately lol sorry tmi.. But af was due yesterday so think it cud be a sign that she is on her way

have you tested?


----------



## EmmyReece

lindseyanne said:


> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> Wow your ring is beautiful x
> 
> i have been having soggy days lately lol sorry tmi.. But af was due yesterday so think it cud be a sign that she is on her way
> 
> have you tested?Click to expand...

I'd recommend testing too


----------



## EmmyReece

does anyone else get queasy sometimes around ov? I've just had a salad, and the cucumber made me want to :sick:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> does anyone else get queasy sometimes around ov? I've just had a salad, and the cucumber made me want to :sick:

yep i do hun fro ov right thru to af!


----------



## EmmyReece

yuck, it's the first time I've felt that icky I've wanted to :sick:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yuck, it's the first time I've felt that icky I've wanted to :sick:

its hormones hun youl prob find its from the soy aswell


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I probably sound like a right mardy cow


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: I probably sound like a right mardy cow

nope just sumone whos hormones are starteing to balance out lol i not getting sex tonight:nope: ben says we have to wait till my back is better


----------



## EmmyReece

awwww, I hope it starts feeling better soon for you hun :hugs:

I'm thinking about starting a diary, a handwritten one, and keep it going until I get my bfp, all through pregnancy and birth, and then put it in a memory box for my lo :cloud9:


----------



## mumanddad

Yes i get quesy around ov all the time.

Im not going to test as i am 100% sure im not pregnant af will arrive tomorrow knowing im going out x


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs:

I just found it really weird, because although I've felt queasy, I've never felt it to this extent :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hehe love your clothes in your siggy


----------



## EmmyReece

lol thanks :D

I can't wait for them to arrive next week :cloud9:


----------



## Scamp

mumanddad said:


> Yes i get quesy around ov all the time.
> 
> Im not going to test as i am 100% sure im not pregnant af will arrive tomorrow knowing im going out x

A test should show up by now hun :hugs: 
xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol thanks :D
> 
> I can't wait for them to arrive next week :cloud9:

i miss looking at all my baby clothes:( they all back at my mums so i cant look at them for pma anymore:nope:


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm sure I've probably asked, but when are you collecting them hun?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'm sure I've probably asked, but when are you collecting them hun?

no idea we have to wait till we can get a car sorted out so not a clue as we havent any money atm:nope:


----------



## mumanddad

Scamp said:


> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> Yes i get quesy around ov all the time.
> 
> Im not going to test as i am 100% sure im not pregnant af will arrive tomorrow knowing im going out x
> 
> A test should show up by now hun :hugs:
> xxClick to expand...

I know but i hate that feeling when you get a bfn :( so im just going to wait x


----------



## Scamp

I know what you mean hun :hugs:
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Ladies, can I pick your brains please?

I'm pretty sure now I missed my surge on the opks, just done another 2 from the same sample just to be sure, and they're mega faint.

We've bd already today, going to try and persuade him tomorrow as well and try pushing my luck for the day after too :rofl:

Should I carry on doing opks for a couple of days or leave it now? It's just that I didn't get a full on positive opk :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> Ladies, can I pick your brains please?
> 
> I'm pretty sure now I missed my surge on the opks, just done another 2 from the same sample just to be sure, and they're mega faint.
> 
> We've bd already today, going to try and persuade him tomorrow as well and try pushing my luck for the day after too :rofl:
> 
> Should I carry on doing opks for a couple of days or leave it now? It's just that I didn't get a full on positive opk :wacko:

keep at it till af or bfp


----------



## mumanddad

EmmyReece said:


> Ladies, can I pick your brains please?
> 
> I'm pretty sure now I missed my surge on the opks, just done another 2 from the same sample just to be sure, and they're mega faint.
> 
> We've bd already today, going to try and persuade him tomorrow as well and try pushing my luck for the day after too :rofl:
> 
> Should I carry on doing opks for a couple of days or leave it now? It's just that I didn't get a full on positive opk :wacko:

I would carry on testing for a few more days


----------



## Scamp

EmmyReece said:


> Ladies, can I pick your brains please?
> 
> I'm pretty sure now I missed my surge on the opks, just done another 2 from the same sample just to be sure, and they're mega faint.
> 
> We've bd already today, going to try and persuade him tomorrow as well and try pushing my luck for the day after too :rofl:
> 
> Should I carry on doing opks for a couple of days or leave it now? It's just that I didn't get a full on positive opk :wacko:

I would just keep testing and trying hun
x


----------



## EmmyReece

Okies :) Thanks everyone, I'll keep testing and bd every other day like we're doing at the moment. 

It's so weird that they got darker but I never got a positive, and now the line is barely visible. Maybe my body tried to ovulate, but couldn't :wacko:


----------



## mumanddad

That is what my opks always do hun. But my doctor thinks i ovulate bexause my cycles are regular


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im off to bedy bies ladies have a good evenbing xx


----------



## Scamp

Night hun :flower:
x


----------



## EmmyReece

night night hun xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning beautiful ladies 2010 is almost at an end and 2011 is gonna be OUR year we are all gooing to be mummys by the end of next year i just know it new year babydust and wishes to all:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Scamp

I can't wait to put the new calender up! :happydance:
xx


----------



## mumanddad

Well still no af and if i was pregnant then baby would be due around my wedding day x


----------



## Scamp

I'm so excited for you :) Really hope this is your :bfp: 
xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mumanddad said:


> Well still no af and if i was pregnant then baby would be due around my wedding day x

test test test!


----------



## EmmyReece

I say test tooooooooooooooo :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

emmy wheres your ticker gone?


----------



## EmmyReece

which ticker hun?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> which ticker hun?

for your cycle lol where says ov etc its gone


----------



## Scamp

The one with the pretty colours and bunny? I see it
x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> The one with the pretty colours and bunny? I see it
> x

i canny see it:shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

it's still there hun :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> it's still there hun :wacko:

this is all r sig looks like to me:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







emy-sig-to-me.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 2


----------



## EmmyReece

:wacko: how weird, this is what it's showing me hun
 



Attached Files:







Picture 1.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :wacko: how weird, this is what it's showing me hun

stupid thing:shrug:


----------



## Scamp

How weird! 
I'm so annoyed. I ordered some stuff from hobbycraft on boxing day and I still haven't received it. I emailed them and they didn't send it until yesterday. It's going to be 5 more days not including bank hols and weekend :growlmad: 
And there was something out of stock, they only told me because I emailed! I would of found out when the rest came and the thing that is out of stock was the main thing I needed! Plus, they've still got it on the website as instock :nope:

xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> How weird!
> I'm so annoyed. I ordered some stuff from hobbycraft on boxing day and I still haven't received it. I emailed them and they didn't send it until yesterday. It's going to be 5 more days not including bank hols and weekend :growlmad:
> And there was something out of stock, they only told me because I emailed! I would of found out when the rest came and the thing that is out of stock was the main thing I needed! Plus, they've still got it on the website as instock :nope:
> 
> xxx

how bloody annoying i hate when shops do that!


----------



## EmmyReece

:grr: sports direct did that on me too before xmas, it's really annoying


----------



## mumanddad

If af hasnt arrived by tomorrow night then ill test, i have so much ewcm so i am constantly on the toilet thinking af has arrived lol sorry tmi x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mumanddad said:


> If af hasnt arrived by tomorrow night then ill test, i have so much ewcm so i am constantly on the toilet thinking af has arrived lol sorry tmi x

yo should so test today haha im a pusher


----------



## mumanddad

lindseyanne said:


> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> If af hasnt arrived by tomorrow night then ill test, i have so much ewcm so i am constantly on the toilet thinking af has arrived lol sorry tmi x
> 
> yo should so test today haha im a pusherClick to expand...

I would but matt gets really upset when it bfn and i dont want to ruin his night x


----------



## Scamp

Its so annoying. Tbh, i've always had really good service from sports direct so that has shocked me. Ordered stuff on boxing day and it all came on tues :thumbup: Did you complain hun?
I'm waiting until it arrives then I'll ring and have a moan :thumbup: 
There's loads of stuff to make and I'm out of double sided tape and ribbons :dohh:

I really hope you get a :bfp: mumanddad :hugs:
xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

whats your plan for tonight then ladies? we are just about to have dinner then im gonna have a few glasses of asti and get some baby making in:happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

Too right, I was so annoyed because they took the original amount from me, and then things went out of stock, so they charged me again, and I had to wait 5 days for the original amount to go back into my account :grr:

I'm mega excited guys, my opks are going darker again rather than being mega light still

:wohoo:


----------



## Scamp

I'm going to have a bottle of wine and watch tv :happydance: Sounds boring but I'm looking forward to it :thumbup:
xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> Too right, I was so annoyed because they took the original amount from me, and then things went out of stock, so they charged me again, and I had to wait 5 days for the original amount to go back into my account :grr:
> 
> I'm mega excited guys, my opks are going darker again rather than being mega light still
> 
> :wohoo:

woooop:happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

ooohhhhh good luck with the baby making hun :hugs:

we're having a buffet at mum's and sit around the tv :cloud9:

Oh and I'm being nosey on tesco baby clothes too, my pma is coming back after my wobble yesterday :happydance:


----------



## Scamp

EmmyReece said:


> Too right, I was so annoyed because they took the original amount from me, and then things went out of stock, so they charged me again, and I had to wait 5 days for the original amount to go back into my account :grr:
> 
> *I'm mega excited guys, my opks are going darker again rather than being mega light still*
> 
> :wohoo:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ooohhhhh good luck with the baby making hun :hugs:
> 
> we're having a buffet at mum's and sit around the tv :cloud9:
> 
> Oh and I'm being nosey on tesco baby clothes too, my pma is coming back after my wobble yesterday :happydance:

lol good that your pma is back! i wanna watch tv but not sure if i want to watch eastenders tonight with the storyline


----------



## Scamp

lindseyanne said:


> EmmyReece said:
> 
> 
> ooohhhhh good luck with the baby making hun :hugs:
> 
> we're having a buffet at mum's and sit around the tv :cloud9:
> 
> Oh and I'm being nosey on tesco baby clothes too, my pma is coming back after my wobble yesterday :happydance:
> 
> lol good that your pma is back! *i wanna watch tv but not sure if i want to watch eastenders tonight with the storyline*Click to expand...

Yeah I'm still not sure if I am. I love EE but think it's going to be so upsetting :cry:
xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmmyReece said:
> 
> 
> ooohhhhh good luck with the baby making hun :hugs:
> 
> we're having a buffet at mum's and sit around the tv :cloud9:
> 
> Oh and I'm being nosey on tesco baby clothes too, my pma is coming back after my wobble yesterday :happydance:
> 
> lol good that your pma is back! *i wanna watch tv but not sure if i want to watch eastenders tonight with the storyline*Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I'm still not sure if I am. I love EE but think it's going to be so upsetting :cry:
> xxClick to expand...

i think thye have gone too far with it tbh


----------



## EmmyReece

I don't think I'll be watching it either :cry:


----------



## Scamp

Yeah. I think it's good that they are doing a SIDS storyline, raise awareness. But to steal a baby :shrug: Its so unrealistic as well. I'm sure a mum would recognise her own baby :shrug:
xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> Yeah. I think it's good that they are doing a SIDS storyline, raise awareness. But to steal a baby :shrug: Its so unrealistic as well. I'm sure a mum would recognise her own baby :shrug:
> xx

i hate how its always ronnie first danielle then the baby she lost last year and now baby james cant they let her be happy for once


----------



## Scamp

I know yeah. I really want her to be happy. :cry:
xx


----------



## mumanddad

Happy new year ladies 2011 is our year!!!

Im off to get ready im going to a fancy dress party at out local:) 

emmy im so happy your opks are getting darker keep bd'ing hehe x x


----------



## Scamp

Have a good time hun :hugs:
x


----------



## EmmyReece

well we're due to bd again tomorrow and on my birthday on monday, I'm kinda hoping that we conceive on my birthday, would be the best present ever, but I doubt it'll happen then :blush:


----------



## EmmyReece

have a fantastic time mumanddad :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i still cant see your other ticker:shrug: lol how odd


----------



## WhisperOfHope

haha just found the banner ben made me when we decided to ttc:haha:
https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/froemben.jpg


----------



## Scamp

Haha love it :thumbup:
xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> Haha love it :thumbup:
> xx

just been looking at ur wedding plan u not having a photographer?


----------



## Scamp

Nah, saving money. We are just going to ask mates to take as many pics as possible and then after the wedding we are making a flicker account and giving everyone the password to uploads wedding pics for us :thumbup:
x


----------



## EmmyReece

awwww that's a fab idea hun :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> Nah, saving money. We are just going to ask mates to take as many pics as possible and then after the wedding we are making a flicker account and giving everyone the password to uploads wedding pics for us :thumbup:
> x

ahhh okies lol you should so join my wedding forum i found it a right lifesaver wedding wise lol


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo:

I have the beginnings of EWCM, not very much at the moment, but it's starting

I'm a very happy lady :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :wohoo:
> 
> I have the beginnings of EWCM, not very much at the moment, but it's starting
> 
> I'm a very happy lady :happydance:

:happydance: yayyyy i just got woken up by the stupid fireworks happy new year ladies xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

happy new year hun :hugs:

hope 2011 is our year :thumbup:


----------



## mumanddad

Happy new year ladies we are all going to be fantastic mummies... Im off to bed now lol x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies x


----------



## EmmyReece

morning hun :)

how's things today?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> morning hun :)
> 
> how's things today?

not too bad got some bding in last night finaly! lol and im not sure but think i may have a tiny bit of ewcm this morn was on the tissue when i wiped :shrug:
hows you this year ? xx


----------



## EmmyReece

yay for ewcm :happydance:

I've got my pma back, I feel ready to face anything :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yay for ewcm :happydance:
> 
> I've got my pma back, I feel ready to face anything :D

it might of been old sperm lol i dunno:shrug: yay for pma! wanna send sum y way?


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: I'll share my pma with everyone 

*2011 IS OUR YEAR!!! *


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: I'll share my pma with everyone
> 
> *2011 IS OUR YEAR!!! *

i so hope so!


----------



## Scamp

Hey :flower:
Happy new year everyone.

Sorry for the tmi but :sex: when it isn't about baby making is amazing :blush::haha: We got a little carried away on the sofa last night and it's the best it's been in a long time and I think it's because I wasn't worrying about putting my legs in the air etc!

How are you all?
xxx


----------



## Scamp

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: I'll share my pma with everyone
> 
> *2011 IS OUR YEAR!!! *

Yes it is hun xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Scamp said:


> Hey :flower:
> Happy new year everyone.
> 
> Sorry for the tmi but :sex: when it isn't about baby making is amazing :blush::haha: We got a little carried away on the sofa last night and it's the best it's been in a long time and I think it's because I wasn't worrying about putting my legs in the air etc!
> 
> How are you all?
> xxx

:rofl: it's not tmi at all hun, glad you had fun :winkwink:

I've just realised I've only got 3 opks left, one for today, one for tomorrow and one to test on my birthday on monday :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> Hey :flower:
> Happy new year everyone.
> 
> Sorry for the tmi but :sex: when it isn't about baby making is amazing :blush::haha: We got a little carried away on the sofa last night and it's the best it's been in a long time and I think it's because I wasn't worrying about putting my legs in the air etc!
> 
> How are you all?
> xxx
> 
> :rofl: it's not tmi at all hun, glad you had fun :winkwink:
> 
> I've just realised I've only got 3 opks left, one for today, one for tomorrow and one to test on my birthday on monday :dohh:Click to expand...

i dont think yould need them much longer anyway hun


----------



## Scamp

EmmyReece said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> Hey :flower:
> Happy new year everyone.
> 
> Sorry for the tmi but :sex: when it isn't about baby making is amazing :blush::haha: We got a little carried away on the sofa last night and it's the best it's been in a long time and I think it's because I wasn't worrying about putting my legs in the air etc!
> 
> How are you all?
> xxx
> 
> :rofl: it's not tmi at all hun, glad you had fun :winkwink:
> 
> I've just realised I've only got 3 opks left, one for today, one for tomorrow and one to test on my birthday on monday :dohh:Click to expand...

Hehe :blush: I told Mike what I'd wrote and he got really embarassed lol, he also asked if I'd ever wrote anything else about him... Of course not dear :winkwink::haha:

Should be enough hun :) Just buy some more for next cycle and hopefully you won't need them!

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I've ordered some more off ebay for next cycle, just in case I do need them ... hope you're right lindsey and it's not too much longer, going to do today's in about 3 hours and see what happens

:rofl: Scamp, Chris would be mortified if he knew some of the stuff I share with you ladies :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

husband for sale seriouse pain in the ass today! me thinks ov must be near as hes peeing mee of EVERYTHING he does today:growlmad:


----------



## EmmyReece

you'd welcome him back with open arms if I sent my Chris over to you for a few days :rofl:

my cm has gone white and very wet :rofl: not sticky or stretchy at all anymore :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

emmyreece said:


> you'd welcome him back with open arms if i sent my chris over to you for a few days :rofl:
> 
> My cm has gone white and very wet :rofl: Not sticky or stretchy at all anymore :dohh:

sounds like you may have ovd already hun


----------



## EmmyReece

:dohh:

at least we've been more consistent with :sex: this cycle, will carry on with today and monday as planned, and going to do my opks today, tomorrow and monday as well, just to be double sure ...

it's quite exciting to think it might have happened already though :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :dohh:
> 
> at least we've been more consistent with :sex: this cycle, will carry on with today and monday as planned, and going to do my opks today, tomorrow and monday as well, just to be double sure ...
> 
> it's quite exciting to think it might have happened already though :happydance:

it sounds it i go creamy watery b4 ov then go ewcm then back to creamy watery and sumtimes ewcm b4 af arrives


----------



## EmmyReece

:dohh: I'm a bit freaked out too as well as excited and I don't know why :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :dohh: I'm a bit freaked out too as well as excited and I don't know why :wacko:

the amounbt you have bd'd this month you have a bloody good chnace


----------



## EmmyReece

hun I really hope you're right :cry: (happy tears I promise)

how's things with you hun? any change in cm or anything?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> hun I really hope you're right :cry: (happy tears I promise)
> 
> how's things with you hun? any change in cm or anything?

my cm i THINK has gone wtaery/eggwite so we shall see i can normaly tell the dif with cm and sperm lol tmi i know as ewcm likes to make its way up towards the outside yet sperm just stays inside and this is a bit of both so not 100%sure yet lol i dod a ovulation calculater going by my cycles from the past few months and says ov should be around day 15-19 so we shall see lol
wont be mch chnace for us as every other day will only give us about 3 days sex lol


----------



## EmmyReece

hmmmmm, what I've been told hun is that if you get a little bit and rub it between your fingers ewcm will stay wet and sperm will dry up, not 100% sure on that one hun, I might be wrong :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> hmmmmm, what I've been told hun is that if you get a little bit and rub it between your fingers ewcm will stay wet and sperm will dry up, not 100% sure on that one hun, I might be wrong :shrug:

yeh ben said about that too will try it next time i go loo lol


----------



## EmmyReece

lol it's worth a try and might set your mind at rest too :D

Chris reckons I've gone hyper :wacko:

:wohoo:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol it's worth a try and might set your mind at rest too :D
> 
> Chris reckons I've gone hyper :wacko:
> 
> :wohoo:

lol you prob have i do everythime i think ov has been i get hyper and run around arond and jump like a looney justr had a fiddle inside and its defo not sperm but not quite ewcm neither its what i get quite often aall i can describe it as is a "bogey" sensation lol like half ewcm but only stretches a teeny bit and clear


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: sounds like proper ewcm might be on the way then, does it normally happen like this?

I just feel like, well I've given it the best shot possible this cycle, we've bd a lot more than normal and I've been on the ball with the opks too :thumbup: does that make sense?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :happydance: sounds like proper ewcm might be on the way then, does it normally happen like this?
> 
> I just feel like, well I've given it the best shot possible this cycle, we've bd a lot more than normal and I've been on the ball with the opks too :thumbup: does that make sense?

yeps for me it does lol goes like tacky clear bogeys then turns water ewcm:haha: i have everything BUT my legs crossed for you xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: the same goes for you hun ... 

2 hours until I do my opk lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: the same goes for you hun ...
> 
> 2 hours until I do my opk lol

i havent done opks for months gave up with them as they stressed me ot more so we just got for temping and every other day unil ewcm appears then everyday until ov confirms


----------



## EmmyReece

I never normally get lines, used to get absolutely blank ones apart from the control line lol ...

Chris says that I went absolutely boiling the night I got the dark line on my opk, I was that hot that he had to get out of bed and sleep on the floor, would that be a good sign or would it just be a coincidence?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I never normally get lines, used to get absolutely blank ones apart from the control line lol ...
> 
> Chris says that I went absolutely boiling the night I got the dark line on my opk, I was that hot that he had to get out of bed and sleep on the floor, would that be a good sign or would it just be a coincidence?

could be a good sign hun my temp rises aeround ov i end p figeting so much lol


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah, I was so hot I went really sweaty :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yeah, I was so hot I went really sweaty :rofl:

id say theres a good chance ov has been lol you really should of tempd then would be able to see for sure


----------



## EmmyReece

my thermometer was up at ours in wales and we hadn't been able to fetch it because of the snow :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> my thermometer was up at ours in wales and we hadn't been able to fetch it because of the snow :dohh:

oh bugger


----------



## EmmyReece

we got enough bd in though, so fingers crossed :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> we got enough bd in though, so fingers crossed :D

you sure have!
 



Attached Files:







no-blobbies.png
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## EmmyReece

omgggggggggggggg :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> omgggggggggggggg :rofl:

hehe im jut abot to watch fame :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

ooohhhhhhhhhh I love fame :D

I think I might watch some Glee :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ooohhhhhhhhhh I love fame :D
> 
> I think I might watch some Glee :happydance:

i watched the whole new series last week hehe watched it on sidereel


----------



## EmmyReece

a week on monday and I get to watch it :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

:wacko: my opks are still half dark


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :wacko: my opks are still half dark

emmy STEP AWAY from the opks and relax woman:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

:dohh: I'm just scared it hasn't happened yet :blush:


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm probably over reacting and worrying for the sake of worrying, but you all understand how much I want it :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :dohh: I'm just scared it hasn't happened yet :blush:

just keeps dtd you will get there if it has or hasnt


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: I'll try and resist doing one tomorrow, I promise :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: I'll try and resist doing one tomorrow, I promise :blush:

if you have pcos of anything like that its often seless opking and cbfm anyway as can give false surges yours best bet is the every other day thing and then IF big IF you dont get it this sycle then temp aswell next month


----------



## EmmyReece

well I've already been tested for PCOS earlier this year and that came back clear, but I did think it was odd having a few days of half darkness opks ... :wacko:

I'm awful at remembering to temp, hope it doesn't come to it next cycle :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> well I've already been tested for PCOS earlier this year and that came back clear, but I did think it was odd having a few days of half darkness opks ... :wacko:
> 
> I'm awful at remembering to temp, hope it doesn't come to it next cycle :dohh:

 i have high hopes it wont for you and you will prove the psysics wrong and get it this cycle


----------



## EmmyReece

there was actually one who predicted it this cycle :blush:

I didn't include it on my siggy as she was the only one who predicted a january conception lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> there was actually one who predicted it this cycle :blush:
> 
> I didn't include it on my siggy as she was the only one who predicted a january conception lol

who was it?


----------



## EmmyReece

it was Sandra, she predicted a little boy lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> it was Sandra, she predicted a little boy lol

ohhh she predicted me a sept conception with lil girl but was wrong:nope:


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm so scared of getting my hopes up, I have no idea how many (if any) dpo I am ... I'd love to prove any of them right this cycle or even the next one, it'd be amazing :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'm so scared of getting my hopes up, I have no idea how many (if any) dpo I am ... I'd love to prove any of them right this cycle or even the next one, it'd be amazing :cloud9:

i secretly hope that she jst got the due date and conception mixed up lol if i conceive this cycle would be a sept due date


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhhhh very true hun, fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

oooooooooohhhhhhhhhh Ive just checked my opk before binning it and now it's dried out, the line is mega light, barely visible in fact :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> oooooooooohhhhhhhhhh Ive just checked my opk before binning it and now it's dried out, the line is mega light, barely visible in fact :happydance:

:happydance: wooop told youuuu


----------



## mumanddad

Hay ladies hope your all well, im not testing because i think af is on her way :(


----------



## EmmyReece

mumanddad said:


> Hay ladies hope your all well, im not testing because i think af is on her way :(

have you started spotting?


----------



## EmmyReece

lindseyanne said:


> EmmyReece said:
> 
> 
> oooooooooohhhhhhhhhh Ive just checked my opk before binning it and now it's dried out, the line is mega light, barely visible in fact :happydance:
> 
> :happydance: wooop told youuuuClick to expand...

:dohh: I'm such a worrier ... wonder when ov actually happened then :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hehehehehe just been on the phone to my mummy when she send over our tv shes gonna send me my baby clothes hehe:happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: yayyyyyyy

I'm so excited for next week, my stuff from debenhams and george should come :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :happydance: yayyyyyyy
> 
> I'm so excited for next week, my stuff from debenhams and george should come :D

i just hope she doesnt find our ermm toys:winkwink: in the same box haha


----------



## mumanddad

EmmyReece said:


> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> Hay ladies hope your all well, im not testing because i think af is on her way :(
> 
> have you started spotting?Click to expand...

nope its very rare that i spot before af, i have these horrible pains which i get every month and i have gone achey and dizzy which i got last month :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mumanddad said:


> EmmyReece said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> Hay ladies hope your all well, im not testing because i think af is on her way :(
> 
> have you started spotting?Click to expand...
> 
> nope its very rare that i spot before af, i have these horrible pains which i get every month and i have gone achey and dizzy which i got last month :(Click to expand...

if af doesnt arrive tonight me thinks you should test tomoz:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: butttttttttttttttt early pregnancy symptoms are very similar to af pains, keep in mind that af might be coming as I don't wanna get your hopes up hun, but it's a possibility :hugs:

:rofl: lindsey I'd be mortified if anyone found something like that of mine, fingers crossed she doesn't spot them

I'm feeling a bit icky, bit of tummy ache and when Chris showed me the bread sauce he made to go with the roast I thought I was going to :sick:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: butttttttttttttttt early pregnancy symptoms are very similar to af pains, keep in mind that af might be coming as I don't wanna get your hopes up hun, but it's a possibility :hugs:
> 
> :rofl: lindsey I'd be mortified if anyone found something like that of mine, fingers crossed she doesn't spot them
> 
> I'm feeling a bit icky, bit of tummy ache and when Chris showed me the bread sauce he made to go with the roast I thought I was going to :sick:

the chnaces are she WILL find them lol oh well she klnows we have rumpy pumpy anyway so hopefully she wont be too shocked haa. sucks not knowing what dpo you are but it could be a tmmy upset or you could just be thinking of it iif that even makes sence?


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah I'm thinking it's more to do with the fact I'm coming round the the idea that I've probably ovd while we were away :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yeah I'm thinking it's more to do with the fact I'm coming round the the idea that I've probably ovd while we were away :blush:

what cd are you now? i still cant see your ticker lol


----------



## EmmyReece

cd 17 today hun :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> cd 17 today hun :D

eeeek you COULD have a normal cycle and a bfp soon! what is your lp?


----------



## EmmyReece

:blush: I have absolutely no idea hun, don't even know how to find out what with my cycles being a bit crazy until earlier this year


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :blush: I have absolutely no idea hun, don't even know how to find out what with my cycles being a bit crazy until earlier this year

ah that sucks lol mine seem to have settled at 15/16 days


----------



## EmmyReece

how do you figure out what it is hun?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> how do you figure out what it is hun?

i found it on fertility friend have you used it at all?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

if you know the days you have ovd you can also cont forward to the day af starts and thats your lp


----------



## EmmyReece

ahhhhh right, yeah I'm there, will try and get back into using it next cycle :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

how sad am i lol im exited over my mum sending my baby clothes haha


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwwwww it's not sad at all hun :hugs:

I'd be excited too, well I am excited about my stuff coming through the post too :D

really hope it gives you a boost and helps your pma along :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwwwwwww it's not sad at all hun :hugs:
> 
> I'd be excited too, well I am excited about my stuff coming through the post too :D
> 
> really hope it gives you a boost and helps your pma along :happydance:

as i have NOTHING to do here either lol no dobt il take pics of EVERY single peice haha and you will all be bored by it


----------



## EmmyReece

nope not at all, I love looking at baby stuff :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> nope not at all, I love looking at baby stuff :cloud9:

 gonna make a fliker account for all things baby that i get lol


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhhhhh cool :D that sounds like a fantastic idea hun :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ohhhhhh cool :D that sounds like a fantastic idea hun :thumbup:

mums also sending my first ever teddy bear i got when i was a week old from santa when i was in the special care baby unit:cloud9: lil pink wollen teddy bear


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwwwww that's so cute :cloud9:

I've still got my baby quilt that I'm going to pass down to my first babba, am gonna dig it out tomorrow and get some piccies, it's sooooooo cute


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwwwwwww that's so cute :cloud9:
> 
> I've still got my baby quilt that I'm going to pass down to my first babba, am gonna dig it out tomorrow and get some piccies, it's sooooooo cute

mums still got my christneing blanket too thats gonna be used for my bubba as ni want them christend back in milton keynes where we were married:cloud9: ohh im getting v pma tonight


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: yay for pma :D

I've just been thinking about how drawn to boy stuff I'm getting, even my baby quilt is blue :dohh: :rofl:

I don't mind whether I have a boy or girl or both first, as long as they're healthy


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :happydance: yay for pma :D
> 
> I've just been thinking about how drawn to boy stuff I'm getting, even my baby quilt is blue :dohh: :rofl:
> 
> I don't mind whether I have a boy or girl or both first, as long as they're healthy

:haha: i say ur gonna have a boy and me a girl haha i dont really care what i have as long as healthy and mine:cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

I was thinking maybe it's my sub conscience drawing me back to my reading from Sandra about conceiving a boy this cycle :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I was thinking maybe it's my sub conscience drawing me back to my reading from Sandra about conceiving a boy this cycle :dohh:

it could be i went back and read my readings an d non of them said september exept gail she said id have a boy this year and twin girls sept 2012 :shrug: bt she was wrong on the boy as that was my longest cycle


----------



## mumanddad

all this talk about baby clothes is making me sooo broody.. 

when i feel like this is go in to my spare room and uncover the moses basket and baby bath hehe.. i wont put them in the loft because we will only have to get them down again soon!!

when i fell pg with logan-george i had super doper bad period pains and i mean they where major pains! 

with the last 3 pregnancy's which didn't work out and i had very early miscarriages i have had dull period pains, sore nipples (which i have now) and dizziness.
My body is such a mess i cant tell what is happening x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mumanddad said:


> all this talk about baby clothes is making me sooo broody..
> 
> when i feel like this is go in to my spare room and uncover the moses basket and baby bath hehe.. i wont put them in the loft because we will only have to get them down again soon!!
> 
> when i fell pg with logan-george i had super doper bad period pains and i mean they where major pains!
> 
> with the last 3 pregnancy's which didn't work out and i had very early miscarriages i have had dull period pains, sore nipples (which i have now) and dizziness.
> My body is such a mess i cant tell what is happening x

i really think you should test hun and your baby that is waiting for you is going to have the best guardian angel ever his/ her big brother looking down on them:hugs:


----------



## mumanddad

hehe i know i just dont think logan-george wants to be a big brother just yet.

matt really wants twins, ever since the doctor has told him about clomide and how we could have twins or more he keeps telling his mates he will be having twin boys lol... bless him i just want to squeeze him when he is like that x


----------



## EmmyReece

lindseyanne said:


> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> all this talk about baby clothes is making me sooo broody..
> 
> when i feel like this is go in to my spare room and uncover the moses basket and baby bath hehe.. i wont put them in the loft because we will only have to get them down again soon!!
> 
> when i fell pg with logan-george i had super doper bad period pains and i mean they where major pains!
> 
> with the last 3 pregnancy's which didn't work out and i had very early miscarriages i have had dull period pains, sore nipples (which i have now) and dizziness.
> My body is such a mess i cant tell what is happening x
> 
> i really think you should test hun and your baby that is waiting for you is going to have the best guardian angel ever his/ her big brother looking down on them:hugs:Click to expand...

I couldn't have said it better myself hun :hugs:

mumanddad, have you got any tests in now? I really would recommend testing. are you late at all?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mumanddad said:


> hehe i know i just dont think logan-george wants to be a big brother just yet.
> 
> matt really wants twins, ever since the doctor has told him about clomide and how we could have twins or more he keeps telling his mates he will be having twin boys lol... bless him i just want to squeeze him when he is like that x

when the time is right he will send you your baby just as i know my twin sister will for me and we will both get that this year i know we will you sound a amazingly strong couple and you deserve yor wish to come true:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

big, big :hugs: for everyone ... we will get our bfps this year :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i had a dream that i was heavily pregnant and was summer really hot and we had no garden just a ballcony so made ben go get me a kiddys paddling pool and was sat in it out on the balcony:haha:


----------



## mumanddad

EmmyReece said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> all this talk about baby clothes is making me sooo broody..
> 
> when i feel like this is go in to my spare room and uncover the moses basket and baby bath hehe.. i wont put them in the loft because we will only have to get them down again soon!!
> 
> when i fell pg with logan-george i had super doper bad period pains and i mean they where major pains!
> 
> with the last 3 pregnancy's which didn't work out and i had very early miscarriages i have had dull period pains, sore nipples (which i have now) and dizziness.
> My body is such a mess i cant tell what is happening x
> 
> i really think you should test hun and your baby that is waiting for you is going to have the best guardian angel ever his/ her big brother looking down on them:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't have said it better myself hun :hugs:
> 
> mumanddad, have you got any tests in now? I really would recommend testing. are you late at all?Click to expand...

i am 3 days late at the minute, yes i have a test in a boots one!

ill test in the morning if af doesn't show. 

all our friends think i will fall pg this cycle, because of when the wedding is booked lol..


----------



## mumanddad

lindseyanne said:


> i had a dream that i was heavily pregnant and was summer really hot and we had no garden just a ballcony so made ben go get me a kiddys paddling pool and was sat in it out on the balcony:haha:

beleive it or not this actually happened to my mum, we lived in emplt near bruggen in germany and she was heavily pregnant and i remember coming home from school and she was sat in the paddling pool on the balcony hehe x


----------



## EmmyReece

ahhhhhhhh it would be so fantastic to be pregnant in summer, hot, but fantastic :haha:

I'm worrying about how I'll manage sleeping on my back when it comes to it, I have huge :holly: as it is, and when I'm on my back they get in my face :blush: :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mumanddad said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> i had a dream that i was heavily pregnant and was summer really hot and we had no garden just a ballcony so made ben go get me a kiddys paddling pool and was sat in it out on the balcony:haha:
> 
> beleive it or not this actually happened to my mum, we lived in emplt near bruggen in germany and she was heavily pregnant and i remember coming home from school and she was sat in the paddling pool on the balcony hehe xClick to expand...

haha i know id have to do it as i get too hot even in the winter now!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ahhhhhhhh it would be so fantastic to be pregnant in summer, hot, but fantastic :haha:
> 
> I'm worrying about how I'll manage sleeping on my back when it comes to it, I have huge :boobs: as it is, and when I'm on my back they get in my face :blush: :rofl:

i sleep on my side cant sleep on my front or back again cos boobs as it is lol god knows what size they will be by end of pregnancy 34 gg is big enough atm:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

good luck for in the morning mumanddad :hugs:


----------



## mumanddad

i use to sleep on my side, with cushions between my legs.. that was the only way i could get comfy x


----------



## EmmyReece

lindseyanne said:


> i sleep on my side cant sleep on my front or back again cos boobs as it is lol god knows what size they will be by end of pregnancy 34 gg is big enough atm:haha:

50 E here :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> i sleep on my side cant sleep on my front or back again cos boobs as it is lol god knows what size they will be by end of pregnancy 34 gg is big enough atm:haha:
> 
> 50 E here :rofl:Click to expand...

having big boobs sucks lol i had NONE untl i was 16 and then they just baloond i remeber at school the boys use to call me nipple wank as they wouldnt get a boob wank:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm sooo excited to think I'm in my 2ww, that we've all got fantastic pma :hugs:

I couldn't ask for a better group of friends :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'm sooo excited to think I'm in my 2ww, that we've all got fantastic pma :hugs:
> 
> I couldn't ask for a better group of friends :blush:

i cant wait till my ov is confirmed gonan get some more lovin in tomoz and then maybe the night after then a break


----------



## WhisperOfHope

oh yeh emmy did you know soy can also cause twins too:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: don't tell me that, twins run in my family


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: don't tell me that, twins run in my family

same as me lol but it can cause twins lol as it works same as clomid


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ok im off to bed im pooped tonight goodnight ladies hope af stays away mumndad:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

I don't mind ... I'd be overjoyed either way :cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

night night lindsey :hugs: I'm off too, me and my fella having an early night :winkwink:

mumanddad update us if you test in the morning :hugs:


----------



## Scamp

:wave: I'm bored. Tired but not in the mood to go bed :shrug: I'm in a strange mood I think
xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

good morning beautiful ladies hope you are all well today no further ewcm for me yet but the bogey cm is still here so hopefully will turn to ewcm the next few days:shrug::shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

hope it turns to ewcm for you soon hun ...

I'm feeling quite achey this morning, all really low down in my tum, just trying to brush it off in case I'm thinking too much of it :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> hope it turns to ewcm for you soon hun ...
> 
> I'm feeling quite achey this morning, all really low down in my tum, just trying to brush it off in case I'm thinking too much of it :blush:

lol you remind me of me once i know there is a chnace i have ovd i start getting symptoms from like 1dpo haha just relax and take it one day at a time and keep every other night


----------



## EmmyReece

it almost didn't happen last night as we ended up rowing because he feels under pressure :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> it almost didn't happen last night as we ended up rowing because he feels under pressure :(

maybe have a break for a few days? and just concentrait on time together?


----------



## EmmyReece

He wants to :sex: but he feels like he's having to perform :dohh:

I tried telling him that he doesn't need to stress as I think we've already got it covered for this cycle, but he still felt like he needed to


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> He wants to :sex: but he feels like he's having to perform :dohh:
> 
> I tried telling him that he doesn't need to stress as I think we've already got it covered for this cycle, but he still felt like he needed to

oh bless him ben gets like that smtimes as we only really dtd when im due to ov as its too hard with other ppl being in the house/ flat


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: I know how awkward it can be ... while we were away we were trying to find any excuse for his mum to go out on the days we needed to bd :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: I know how awkward it can be ... while we were away we were trying to find any excuse for his mum to go out on the days we needed to bd :rofl:

lol we only do it at night when we know ppl are in bed and wont disturb us:haha: but ive told ben when we get our flat we will christen EVERY room haha


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I've said the same to Chris about when we get a house


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: I've said the same to Chris about when we get a house

we cant get a house here not until we can buy so have to settle for flats until about 2nhalf 3 years IF i keep a good creidt rating here haha


----------



## EmmyReece

lol 

we've pretty much settled on about £600 maximum for rent, so we're going to save until the beginning of march and then start looking :happydance: I'm really excited, because if you look a bit further out around here then you can find some beautiful long term let cottages :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol
> 
> we've pretty much settled on about £600 maximum for rent, so we're going to save until the beginning of march and then start looking :happydance: I'm really excited, because if you look a bit further out around here then you can find some beautiful long term let cottages :happydance:

for the firest few months we have to live on the benefits just until we get on our feet with bens work again so they pay the rent for us aslong as its no more the 230 euros a month but with that we can get a bloody ggood size two bed aprtment


----------



## EmmyReece

awww cool :D I wanna see piccies when you find one :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awww cool :D I wanna see piccies when you find one :happydance:

lol wont be very nice looking at first we have to put everything in including a kitchen :shrug: we just get an empty shell


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: it's still exciting though


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: it's still exciting though

yeh it is lol just looking at some now on the hosue search website and some are really nice looking inside but the outside not exactly nice lol but as my mum aslways said a house is what you make it when you close the door its yor space no matter what it is outside


----------



## EmmyReece

very wise words :D

I'm looking through boys names at the moment because Chris has decided he doesn't like the sound of Logan anymore :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> very wise words :D
> 
> I'm looking through boys names at the moment because Chris has decided he doesn't like the sound of Logan anymore :dohh:

lol we are more or less stuck on the name noah now


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mum and dad i see you lurking did af arrive?


----------



## EmmyReece

I like Leo, was completely in love with the name Logan, and Chris has decided he like Connor :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I like Leo, was completely in love with the name Logan, and Chris has decided he like Connor :dohh:

what about connor logan grainger wright?


----------



## EmmyReece

it seems too long :( 

originally when we started ttc I didn't want any middle name, but when dad died it was the one way I could include him if that makes sense?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> it seems too long :(
> 
> originally when we started ttc I didn't want any middle name, but when dad died it was the one way I could include him if that makes sense?

yeh it does:hugs:


----------



## mumanddad

lindseyanne said:


> mum and dad i see you lurking did af arrive?

Morning no af still hasen't arrived, and all af symptoms have gone.

Im now full of bloody cold but did a test and a big fat bfn! :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mumanddad said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> mum and dad i see you lurking did af arrive?
> 
> Morning no af still hasen't arrived, and all af symptoms have gone.
> 
> Im now full of bloody cold but did a test and a big fat bfn! :(Click to expand...

:hugs: maybe a shy bfp? or you ovd a lil later?


----------



## EmmyReece

lindseyanne said:


> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> mum and dad i see you lurking did af arrive?
> 
> Morning no af still hasen't arrived, and all af symptoms have gone.
> 
> Im now full of bloody cold but did a test and a big fat bfn! :(Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: maybe a shy bfp? or you ovd a lil later?Click to expand...

I was thinking that too :hugs:

what sort of test did you use hun?


----------



## mumanddad

EmmyReece said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> mum and dad i see you lurking did af arrive?
> 
> Morning no af still hasen't arrived, and all af symptoms have gone.
> 
> Im now full of bloody cold but did a test and a big fat bfn! :(Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: maybe a shy bfp? or you ovd a lil later?Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking that too :hugs:
> 
> what sort of test did you use hun?Click to expand...


Just a boots one i used them around this time when i was pg and it came up clear as day light so i think its just another late one.. 

I will hopefully find out if i did ov this month when i get my test results x


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i wanna go to babies r uus and look at cots lol but cant as cost 10 euros each time for tram plus the shops aint open today blah


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwww, how about looking at babies r us online hun?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwwwww, how about looking at babies r us online hun?

they dont have as much online hardly have anything on line exept the hello kitty baby stuff lol


----------



## EmmyReece

lol ... you could look at some more baby clothes?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol ... you could look at some more baby clothes?

lmao ive got about 100+ items coming over haha i may look at house stuff for decorating ideas


----------



## Scamp

mumanddad said:


> EmmyReece said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> mum and dad i see you lurking did af arrive?
> 
> Morning no af still hasen't arrived, and all af symptoms have gone.
> 
> Im now full of bloody cold but did a test and a big fat bfn! :(Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: maybe a shy bfp? or you ovd a lil later?Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking that too :hugs:
> 
> what sort of test did you use hun?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just a boots one i used them around this time when i was pg and it came up clear as day light so i think its just another late one..
> 
> I will hopefully find out if i did ov this month when i get my test results xClick to expand...

So sorry hun :hugs:
x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

blah have seriouse yucky heartburn today doesnt wanna go away:nope:


----------



## EmmyReece

has it eased up any yet hun?

I feel as though I've wet myself (sorry tmi), it's weird ... :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> has it eased up any yet hun?
> 
> I feel as though I've wet myself (sorry tmi), it's weird ... :dohh:

yeh slightly untl i thought about it again lol its so blah we dunno what dpo yo are!


----------



## EmmyReece

lol it's so frustrating, no idea what dpo I am or anything ... just hope it's a good sign :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol it's so frustrating, no idea what dpo I am or anything ... just hope it's a good sign :)

lol yep it is i have evrythign crossed for you tho :hugs: just watching eastenders and i have to say wtf as if a mum wouldnt know if abbay was swapped and as if you leave a newborn asleep on its own!


----------



## EmmyReece

I had to turn it over, I couldn't face watching it ... saw them both in labour and mum pipes up that I'll be loads worse as apparently I'm really bad with pain :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I had to turn it over, I couldn't face watching it ... saw them both in labour and mum pipes up that I'll be loads worse as apparently I'm really bad with pain :blush:

lmao so will i i cant even take af pains let alone labour!


----------



## EmmyReece

I can't wait to get an early night tonight, am soooooooooo tired :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I can't wait to get an early night tonight, am soooooooooo tired :rofl:

we getting some lovin in tonight so no early night for me lol


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: we did ours last night, but I will be insisting on some birthday action tomorrow :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: we did ours last night, but I will be insisting on some birthday action tomorrow :blush:

:haha: you have to have a birthday bashing


----------



## WhisperOfHope

not sure if this link will work lol but think ive chosen my nursery furniture:haha:
https://flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/p03058


----------



## EmmyReece

omgggggggggg that's beautiful :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> omgggggggggg that's beautiful :happydance:

now just to choose deco lol


----------



## EmmyReece

lindseyanne said:


> EmmyReece said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: we did ours last night, but I will be insisting on some birthday action tomorrow :blush:
> 
> :haha: you have to have a birthday bashingClick to expand...

:rofl: birthday bashing, I was hoping for a birthday conception, but if I've been lucky I'm past that stage and had a new year conception :winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmmyReece said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: we did ours last night, but I will be insisting on some birthday action tomorrow :blush:
> 
> :haha: you have to have a birthday bashingClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: birthday bashing, I was hoping for a birthday conception, but if I've been lucky I'm past that stage and had a new year conception :winkwink:Click to expand...

hope im not far behind the sore boobs and heartburn have to m ean something is going on lol


----------



## EmmyReece

hopefully it's a good sign hun :hugs:

how long dya reckon I should wait until I start testing as we don't know what dpo I am? :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> hopefully it's a good sign hun :hugs:
> 
> how long dya reckon I should wait until I start testing as we don't know what dpo I am? :rofl:

im gonna say a few weeks so if you havent ovd yet you still have the time to get more bding in


----------



## EmmyReece

okies :D knowing me af will be here before I start testing :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> okies :D knowing me af will be here before I start testing :haha:

or you test and will be far enough to get a nice dark bfp


----------



## EmmyReece

and you'll know just how much I want it :hugs: really hope this cycle is it for you guys too


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> and you'll know just how much I want it :hugs: really hope this cycle is it for you guys too

i hope so too but dont wanna get my hopes up


----------



## EmmyReece

I know what you mean :hugs: I don't want to get too excited, the thought of a bfn in a few weeks time feels like too much to bear :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I know what you mean :hugs: I don't want to get too excited, the thought of a bfn in a few weeks time feels like too much to bear :hugs:

i prefer to think its gonna be a bfn then i dont feel let down when it turns into one lol


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah it makes sense to think of it that way :) I always end up getting my hopes up though :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yeah it makes sense to think of it that way :) I always end up getting my hopes up though :blush:

lol same as me


----------



## LindsayA

Happy New Year Ladies!!!!!!!!

Hope you have all had a fab festive season!?!

Baby dust to all xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LindsayA said:


> Happy New Year Ladies!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hope you have all had a fab festive season!?!
> 
> Baby dust to all xxx

happy new year to you hun hope you are well xx


----------



## EmmyReece

LindsayA said:


> Happy New Year Ladies!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hope you have all had a fab festive season!?!
> 
> Baby dust to all xxx

happy new year hun, hope you're good :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

oooohhh just had a fiddle and have the starte of proper ewcm wooop


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo: 

and you're due for an early night tonight :winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :wohoo:
> 
> and you're due for an early night tonight :winkwink:

:haha: yep lol and i knowits the start of ewcm as its on the outside too hehehe:happydance::happydance: i tell you if sumbody told me when i was younger i was gonna obsess over my lady fluids id of laughed but now im obbsessed with them lol


----------



## LindsayA

Hello Ladies!

I am ok thanks just got home (where i live with Hubby) from Home (mum and dads- Will always be home) as had a funeral on new years eve so i am hoping 2011 is a better yearfor us all!!!!!

I am waiting on AF as she showed 4 days early last month but i am not sure when i ovulated last month if at all, however i had ewcm this month i know it is not a def ov but it is hope!

DH is having problems with his bits at the min and has an appointment with uroligy next week sdo fingers crossed he gets sorted and we can really get down to this TTC thing as we only managed to dtd twice this month as DH is in soooooooooooooooo much pain in his bits:cry: we are both really worried but i am trying to keep positive so that he doesn't get himself worried so much:cry:

I am sure we have no chance this month because of the lack of dtd.

Anyway sorry for giving you all my problems but i am sat here alone (DH is on lates tonight) and thinking about it all and i needed to vent!

2011 has got to be the year for us all!!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LindsayA said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> I am ok thanks just got home (where i live with Hubby) from Home (mum and dads- Will always be home) as had a funeral on new years eve so i am hoping 2011 is a better yearfor us all!!!!!
> 
> I am waiting on AF as she showed 4 days early last month but i am not sure when i ovulated last month if at all, however i had ewcm this month i know it is not a def ov but it is hope!
> 
> DH is having problems with his bits at the min and has an appointment with uroligy next week sdo fingers crossed he gets sorted and we can really get down to this TTC thing as we only managed to dtd twice this month as DH is in soooooooooooooooo much pain in his bits:cry: we are both really worried but i am trying to keep positive so that he doesn't get himself worried so much:cry:
> 
> I am sure we have no chance this month because of the lack of dtd.
> 
> Anyway sorry for giving you all my problems but i am sat here alone (DH is on lates tonight) and thinking about it all and i needed to vent!
> 
> 2011 has got to be the year for us all!!!!!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

LindsayA said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> I am ok thanks just got home (where i live with Hubby) from Home (mum and dads- Will always be home) as had a funeral on new years eve so i am hoping 2011 is a better yearfor us all!!!!!
> 
> I am waiting on AF as she showed 4 days early last month but i am not sure when i ovulated last month if at all, however i had ewcm this month i know it is not a def ov but it is hope!
> 
> DH is having problems with his bits at the min and has an appointment with uroligy next week sdo fingers crossed he gets sorted and we can really get down to this TTC thing as we only managed to dtd twice this month as DH is in soooooooooooooooo much pain in his bits:cry: we are both really worried but i am trying to keep positive so that he doesn't get himself worried so much:cry:
> 
> I am sure we have no chance this month because of the lack of dtd.
> 
> Anyway sorry for giving you all my problems but i am sat here alone (DH is on lates tonight) and thinking about it all and i needed to vent!
> 
> 2011 has got to be the year for us all!!!!!

:hugs: you vent all you want hun, and yep I agree 2011 has to be our year :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

lindseyanne said:


> EmmyReece said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> and you're due for an early night tonight :winkwink:
> 
> :haha: yep lol and i knowits the start of ewcm as its on the outside too hehehe:happydance::happydance: i tell you if sumbody told me when i was younger i was gonna obsess over my lady fluids id of laughed but now im obbsessed with them lolClick to expand...

I never thought when I was younger I'd be so pleased to see af :rofl: after those 7 months where I had nothing, I cried with happiness when af came back 

:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmmyReece said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> and you're due for an early night tonight :winkwink:
> 
> :haha: yep lol and i knowits the start of ewcm as its on the outside too hehehe:happydance::happydance: i tell you if sumbody told me when i was younger i was gonna obsess over my lady fluids id of laughed but now im obbsessed with them lolClick to expand...
> 
> I never thought when I was younger I'd be so pleased to see af :rofl: after those 7 months where I had nothing, I cried with happiness when af came back
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

 same as with mu long cycles i get exited when i feel cramps haha


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: it's weird isn't it, being happy over something like this ... getting excited when cramps arrive etc ... just shows how much we want it, and when it does happen how happy and grateful we'll be :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: it's weird isn't it, being happy over something like this ... getting excited when cramps arrive etc ... just shows how much we want it, and when it does happen how happy and grateful we'll be :cloud9:

very lol i just cant ait to see two pink lines then get a belly and prepare for the arrival then hold my squishy little babba in my arms


----------



## EmmyReece

:cloud9: it sounds like a dream come true


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :cloud9: it sounds like a dream come true

thats all it is atm a dream but dreams can come true


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: it's not just a dream hun, it'll happen, it just has to


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: it's not just a dream hun, it'll happen, it just has to

i hope so


----------



## EmmyReece

it's the only thing that makes sense hun


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i used to want 4 kids but id settle at one atm if i can even get that lol


----------



## EmmyReece

that's exactly the same as me hun ...

I've found some cute storage boxes on the argos website, either thomas the tank or toy story 3 ones? which do you think I should go for? or should I just get a bog standard plain one??? :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> that's exactly the same as me hun ...
> 
> I've found some cute storage boxes on the argos website, either thomas the tank or toy story 3 ones? which do you think I should go for? or should I just get a bog standard plain one??? :rofl:

lmao id go plain hun lol incase you have a girly do you have a poundstertcher near you?


----------



## EmmyReece

nope, we just have a normal poundland, and last time I was in they hardly had anything, I'll reserve the plain one and get it tomorrow :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> nope, we just have a normal poundland, and last time I was in they hardly had anything, I'll reserve the plain one and get it tomorrow :)

when we get preggers and know the sexes etc we should send each other an item of baby clothes ive aldready decided if you have a boy your getting that blue romper suit i found in c&a:haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

OMG how cute is this!
 



Attached Files:







cuteeeeeeeee.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## EmmyReece

omgggggggg that's so beautiful hun :hugs:

and it's a fantastic idea :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> omgggggggg that's so beautiful hun :hugs:
> 
> and it's a fantastic idea :cloud9:

just thought would be a good idea as each baba will have a lil gift from his our her lil friends to be:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

I also think we should go for Scamp's idea too and have a meet at some point this year, would be lovely to meet you guys :cloud9:

I know it probably sounds stupidly over emotional, but I class you guys as friends, very good friends in fact. I don't know what I do without you all :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I also think we should go for Scamp's idea too and have a meet at some point this year, would be lovely to meet you guys :cloud9:
> 
> I know it probably sounds stupidly over emotional, but I class you guys as friends, very good friends in fact. I don't know what I do without you all :hugs:

i just said the same to ben lol sometimes meeting people online is the best for forever lasting friendship as yo get to know so much about people even before you meet and you bond was the same when i met ben we met online took us over a year to meet in person and we just clciked straight away met 3 times he came over to the uk then decided he wanted to stay and propesed the following month:cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwwwwww that's so sweet :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwwwwwwww that's so sweet :hugs:

hes a pain in the ass at times but hes my pain in the ass with his german spermans that are gonna make my little bilingual baba:cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I'll be having Cheshire spermies helping make my babba


----------



## magicbubble

LindsayA said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> I am ok thanks just got home (where i live with Hubby) from Home (mum and dads- Will always be home) as had a funeral on new years eve so i am hoping 2011 is a better yearfor us all!!!!!
> 
> I am waiting on AF as she showed 4 days early last month but i am not sure when i ovulated last month if at all, however i had ewcm this month i know it is not a def ov but it is hope!
> 
> DH is having problems with his bits at the min and has an appointment with uroligy next week sdo fingers crossed he gets sorted and we can really get down to this TTC thing as we only managed to dtd twice this month as DH is in soooooooooooooooo much pain in his bits:cry: we are both really worried but i am trying to keep positive so that he doesn't get himself worried so much:cry:
> 
> I am sure we have no chance this month because of the lack of dtd.
> 
> Anyway sorry for giving you all my problems but i am sat here alone (DH is on lates tonight) and thinking about it all and i needed to vent!
> 
> 2011 has got to be the year for us all!!!!!

remember - its not how often you do it , its when you do it. i didnt have a clue if i was doing it at the right time and only did it twice so you never know - it could be your lucky month still. dont give up. it only takes one littler wriggler to make it :) xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: I'll be having Cheshire spermies helping make my babba

lmao i have one question lol why iis it everyone i know who lives in wales is from manchester area:shrug: lol


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I don't know, we lived in Stoke on Trent, then moved to Wales, then I moved to Cheshire and then we came back to Wales


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: I don't know, we lived in Stoke on Trent, then moved to Wales, then I moved to Cheshire and then we came back to Wales

my friend hedgewitch is from manchester yet lives in carmarthen:haha: my cousins live in wales yet are from manchester:shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

lol I can honestly say I don't know :rofl:

I really want this cycle out of the way, I'm getting so impatient


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol I can honestly say I don't know :rofl:
> 
> I really want this cycle out of the way, I'm getting so impatient

lol good things come to those who wait:winkwink:

my cm has gone gooey again bloody thing wouldnt come off my finger even tho was ruunning it under the tap for ages! i hope it doesnt block any lil spermans getting in


----------



## EmmyReece

are you drinking enough hun? do you think it could be really thick ewcm??


----------



## EmmyReece

brb just gonna nab a shower :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> are you drinking enough hun? do you think it could be really thick ewcm??

you know what i never thought of that ive hardly drank anything today :thumbup:


----------



## mumanddad

Does that make a difference on how much cm. You get?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mumanddad said:


> Does that make a difference on how much cm. You get?

i think it can im sure i read it bt never thought much about it lol


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm sure I read somewhere that it can be affected by the amount of liquid you drink, I've hardly been drinking the past week or so, which makes sense in that I've hardly had any cm at all, let alone ewcm ... until today when it's gone very wet (tmi sorry)

I feel so much better for having a shower, still achey tum, but nothing to worry about


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im drinking now lol just made ben get me some water so shall let yo know in the morn if makes a dif lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

right my loveys im off to bed:winkwink: guten nacht and all that stuff lol


----------



## EmmyReece

night night hun, go catch that eggy :spermy:


----------



## mumanddad

Well af is on her way i have started spotting only like two spots lol but thos is her i know it :(


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhhh hun, I'm so sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## mumanddad

EmmyReece said:


> ohhhh hun, I'm so sorry :( :hugs:

Its ok i will just have to sit and twiddle my thumbs till i get my letter for my next appointment


----------



## EmmyReece

anyway of you chasing it up when the bank holiday is over hun?


----------



## LindsayA

mumanddad said:


> Well af is on her way i have started spotting only like two spots lol but thos is her i know it :(

Sorry:hugs:


----------



## mumanddad

I dont no hun because im waiting for the hospital to write x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies:flower: sorry af arrived mumndad:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

mumanddad said:


> I dont no hun because im waiting for the hospital to write x

maybe phone the hospital and find out how long you should be waiting?

how is everyone today? :hi:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

happy birthday to youuuu, happy birthday toooo youu happppy birthday too emmy happpppy birthday to youuuuuuuuuuuuu!:cake::cake::cake:


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: ty very much hun :hugs:

how's things today?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: ty very much hun :hugs:
> 
> how's things today?

not too bad managed to get some good stuff last night. woke up this morn opend the window and more snow was falling! the stuff from 3 weeks ago still hasnt melted yet:growlmad:


----------



## EmmyReece

have you checked your cm yet hun to see if drinking more water has helped?

I've been really crampy all night, trying very hard not to read too much into it lol :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> have you checked your cm yet hun to see if drinking more water has helped?
> 
> I've been really crampy all night, trying very hard not to read too much into it lol :blush:

not yet nope when i went to the loo and wiped there wasnt much dampness so il have a fiddle later :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

okies, let me know how you get on lol ...

I seem to have dried up lol :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> okies, let me know how you get on lol ...
> 
> I seem to have dried up lol :rofl:

that my dear is a good sign ov has been!


----------



## EmmyReece

even though I'm still cramping? :wacko:

we're nipping down past the estate agents today to see what we can spot :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> even though I'm still cramping? :wacko:
> 
> we're nipping down past the estate agents today to see what we can spot :)

yoour cramps could be implantation for all you know:winkwink:


----------



## EmmyReece

as much as I hope and pray you're right, I'm soooooo scared of getting my hopes up just to get bfn when it comes to testing ... :hugs:

I'm thinking of buying this later if my local Matalan has 0 - 3 months in :cloud9:

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/Picture2-2.png


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> as much as I hope and pray you're right, I'm soooooo scared of getting my hopes up just to get bfn when it comes to testing ... :hugs:
> 
> I'm thinking of buying this later if my local Matalan has 0 - 3 months in :cloud9:
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/Picture2-2.png

thats soooooo cute:cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

it's more boy's stuff though :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> it's more boy's stuff though :dohh:

lol yeh wasnt gonna say anything me thinks you should get sumin girly:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhhh I have got a couple of girly sleepsuits lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ohhhh I have got a couple of girly sleepsuits lol

lol girly how girly?


----------



## EmmyReece

with little love hearts on :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> with little love hearts on :)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww:cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

my fella has made me brekkie in bed :cloud9:

only thing is the fruit salad tastes really weird :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> my fella has made me brekkie in bed :cloud9:
> 
> only thing is the fruit salad tastes really weird :wacko:

lol awww blesss him ben did that for me the other day even brought me some sausages that tasted english!


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwww that's so sweet of him :)

I'm feeling so sorry for myself, this cramping is so weird :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwwwww that's so sweet of him :)
> 
> I'm feeling so sorry for myself, this cramping is so weird :wacko:

embrace it it could be your lil beany burrying in


----------



## EmmyReece

it's kinda hard to decribe, it tends to switch from like a dull ache to a sharper one :wacko:

I really hope you're right hun ... would be so amazing :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> it's kinda hard to decribe, it tends to switch from like a dull ache to a sharper one :wacko:
> 
> I really hope you're right hun ... would be so amazing :cloud9:

the months where i had chemichals the pain i had at impantation was like a sharp shooting pain in my lower tummy and in my lady area then would go dull and then back to shooting lol so hopefully its a good sign for you


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: I've never experienced anything like it lol ... just gotta wait it out now :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: I've never experienced anything like it lol ... just gotta wait it out now :)

:hugs::dust:


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm half contemplating buying a couple of frer tests for in a couple of weeks :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'm half contemplating buying a couple of frer tests for in a couple of weeks :dohh:

nope you wait then you wont be tempted to test and wont get let down early on when testeing too early


----------



## EmmyReece

okies, I'll wait :)

though I have just done my last opk for the fun of it so I'm not tempted to keep testing lol :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> okies, I'll wait :)
> 
> though I have just done my last opk for the fun of it so I'm not tempted to keep testing lol :blush:

lol what you like


----------



## EmmyReece

I've got no tests in at all now :)


----------



## mumanddad

Good morning ladies well af hasn't arrived and spotting has stopped


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mumanddad said:


> Good morning ladies well af hasn't arrived and spotting has stopped

eeeeeeeek:happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhhhhhhh are you going to test again? :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i am quite crampy today


----------



## mumanddad

I will test in a week if still nothing


----------



## EmmyReece

sounds like ov is on the way lindsey, what with your cm etc :)

will keep my fingers crossed for you mumanddad :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i checked it when wwwent to the loo and its still spermans me thinks as rbbed between my finger and turned to creamy watery hand lotion type stuff lol


----------



## LindsayA

Happy birthday EmmyReece hope you have a fab day!!!!


----------



## Scamp

Happy bday Emmy :hugs::flower: Hope you're having a fab day.
I'm not online much these next few days, got my little sister staying 

Hope you're all okay
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi: I've just got back from town, still got a bit of money leftover. Ended up getting myself a book, a pair of jeans, some knickers and 4 mugs for when we find a house.

Oh and I went a bit Winnie the Pooh and Tigger mad today :blush: I'll put some pics on when I've found some batteries for the camera :)


----------



## LindsayA

EmmyReece said:


> Oh and I went a bit Winnie the Pooh and Tigger mad today :blush: I'll put some pics on when I've found some batteries for the camera :)

You are allowed it's your birthday!!!!:happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

*I got this 4 piece Winnie the Pooh set *

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0014-2.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0015-3.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0016-3.jpg

*these bodysuits*

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0017-2.jpg

*this dungarees set*

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0019-1.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0020-3.jpg

*and this dungarees set*

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0021-3.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0022-1.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0023-2.jpg

I'm soooooooo chuffed with it all :D

Going to have a nap now, my head is pounding, my tummy aching and I feel a bit :sick: Catch up with you all when I wake up :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: thats so cuteee i have them tigger dungarees hehe


----------



## WhisperOfHope

owey i just sliped getting out the shower one leg was outside the bath the other inside and i sliped caught my owey area on the edge of the bath:cry:


----------



## EmmyReece

ouchies :( big :hugs: lindsey

I've just woken up with a horrible headache, tummy isn't as crampy though thankfully. Just googling what painkillers can be taken in early pregnancy just in case I've been very lucky :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ouchies :( big :hugs: lindsey
> 
> I've just woken up with a horrible headache, tummy isn't as crampy though thankfully. Just googling what painkillers can be taken in early pregnancy just in case I've been very lucky :blush:

paracetamol hun sonds like u may be coming down with sumin tho:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

I really hope not :( I slept for about 3 hours which is very unlike me lol

I'm going to get Chris get some paracetamol when he nips into town to get a Chinese


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I really hope not :( I slept for about 3 hours which is very unlike me lol
> 
> I'm going to get Chris get some paracetamol when he nips into town to get a Chinese

so not fair! i reallly realllly reallly want a chinky but cant get them here:nope:


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwwwwww :nope:

I'll be so gutted if I'm actually coming down with something :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwwwwwwww :nope:
> 
> I'll be so gutted if I'm actually coming down with something :(

there is alot going round atm but illness is also good for getting preg:winkwink:


----------



## EmmyReece

I'll keep my fingers crossed ... 

had a bit of a :cry: earlier, don't know why as it just came on all of a sudden :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'll keep my fingers crossed ...
> 
> had a bit of a :cry: earlier, don't know why as it just came on all of a sudden :(

:hugs: all good signs hun god my lady area is soooooo sore stupid bath


----------



## EmmyReece

ooohhh ... I know this will sound odd hun, but maybe some frozen peas or ice or something, might take the swelling down and help to bring out the bruising :(

I feel like a right idiot hun, I always do this to myself when I think ov has happened, any little symptom or sign and I just completely latch onto it :dohh: I've been trying hard not to get my hopes up, but it isn't working ...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ooohhh ... I know this will sound odd hun, but maybe some frozen peas or ice or something, might take the swelling down and help to bring out the bruising :(
> 
> I feel like a right idiot hun, I always do this to myself when I think ov has happened, any little symptom or sign and I just completely latch onto it :dohh: I've been trying hard not to get my hopes up, but it isn't working ...

your human hun its normal to i do the same and its cos we want it so much:hugs:


----------



## mumanddad

O hun i hope these next few weeks go quickly for you so you can test x

lindsey i hope the pain goes quickly for you x

this cm is seriously annoying me i have so much ewcm i have had to change my knickera and put on a panty liner lol.. Sorry tmi but its really doing my head in i just wish af would show up or that i would get some pregnancy symptoms x


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: as long as you don't think I'm a crazy loony


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mumanddad said:


> O hun i hope these next few weeks go quickly for you so you can test x
> 
> lindsey i hope the pain goes quickly for you x
> 
> this cm is seriously annoying me i have so much ewcm i have had to change my knickera and put on a panty liner lol.. Sorry tmi but its really doing my head in i just wish af would show up or that i would get some pregnancy symptoms x

just a thought hun but could it be ov? the spotting and ewcm sounds like it could be:shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: as long as you don't think I'm a crazy loony

if you are then so am i:rofl:


----------



## mumanddad

lindseyanne said:


> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> O hun i hope these next few weeks go quickly for you so you can test x
> 
> lindsey i hope the pain goes quickly for you x
> 
> this cm is seriously annoying me i have so much ewcm i have had to change my knickera and put on a panty liner lol.. Sorry tmi but its really doing my head in i just wish af would show up or that i would get some pregnancy symptoms x
> 
> just a thought hun but could it be ov? the spotting and ewcm sounds like it could be:shrug:Click to expand...

Nope that test was negative too :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mumanddad said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> O hun i hope these next few weeks go quickly for you so you can test x
> 
> lindsey i hope the pain goes quickly for you x
> 
> this cm is seriously annoying me i have so much ewcm i have had to change my knickera and put on a panty liner lol.. Sorry tmi but its really doing my head in i just wish af would show up or that i would get some pregnancy symptoms x
> 
> just a thought hun but could it be ov? the spotting and ewcm sounds like it could be:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Nope that test was negative too :(Click to expand...

hmmmm maybe cover ur bases for a few nights until either af shows or bfp?


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah I'll second what lindsey says, bd just to make sure you're covering every possibility :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

emmy i dreamt of "your" lil boy last night i think you came over to visit lol he was on a playmat with my lil girl was so cute:cloud9: you called him caleb hehe


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwww Caleb is actually a nice name :) one I've not actually considered yet lol ... gonna suggest it to Chris :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwwwww Caleb is actually a nice name :) one I've not actually considered yet lol ... gonna suggest it to Chris :rofl:

:haha: lol bet he turns his nose up


----------



## EmmyReece

lol got to wait until he gets back from town ...

I defo think I'm coming down with a bug :( feel really :sick: now


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol got to wait until he gets back from town ...
> 
> I defo think I'm coming down with a bug :( feel really :sick: now

plenty of fluids and rest:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

Chris doesn't think we should bd tonight either :( I know it's the sensible thing to do, but I'm still stupidy scared that I haven't ovd yet, despite all the signs telling me I have :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> Chris doesn't think we should bd tonight either :( I know it's the sensible thing to do, but I'm still stupidy scared that I haven't ovd yet, despite all the signs telling me I have :dohh:

ust take it easy tonight bed tv laptop and rest:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

okies :hugs: wish he'd hurry up and get back so I can take a couple of tablets lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> okies :hugs: wish he'd hurry up and get back so I can take a couple of tablets lol

when do you think ov was/


----------



## EmmyReece

I'd say a few days ago to be honest ... cos I was quite crampy, got the dark opk and an ikkle bit of ewcm, if I guessed I'd say I was somewhere between 3 and 4 dpo


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'd say a few days ago to be honest ... cos I was quite crampy, got the dark opk and an ikkle bit of ewcm, if I guessed I'd say I was somewhere between 3 and 4 dpo

then too early for prego symptoms sounds like ur cumin down with the lergies:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

typical :dohh:

gonna have another lie down me thinks :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> typical :dohh:
> 
> gonna have another lie down me thinks :hugs:

:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im addicted to citiville on facebook been playing all day lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

good morning lovely ladies emmy hope ur feeling better, mumand dad hope af has stayed away scamp where is ya girly?:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

morning hun, how's things with you? I'm still feeling a bit icky ...

burst into tears last night because I was feeling so sorry for myself :(

but on a plus note, I've just e-mailed the letting agent with an enquiry about a 2 bedroom cottage on the high street in borth :happydance:

if we got it we'd just have to cross the road and we'd be here 

https://s0.geograph.org.uk/geophotos/01/17/04/1170439_c6176783.jpg


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> morning hun, how's things with you? I'm still feeling a bit icky ...
> 
> burst into tears last night because I was feeling so sorry for myself :(
> 
> but on a plus note, I've just e-mailed the letting agent with an enquiry about a 2 bedroom cottage on the high street in borth :happydance:
> 
> if we got it we'd just have to cross the road and we'd be here
> 
> https://s0.geograph.org.uk/geophotos/01/17/04/1170439_c6176783.jpg

ohhh thats lush not that i like the seaside tho never have lol


----------



## EmmyReece

I'd be so made up if we got it :cloud9: I haven't seen it yet, but it sounds lovely


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'd be so made up if we got it :cloud9: I haven't seen it yet, but it sounds lovely

we are going on thrsday to do all our paper work for housing were ment to go today but couldnt affford the tram lol


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: how long will you be waiting after the paperwork is done?

my mum keeps saying "new house, new baby" to me :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :happydance: how long will you be waiting after the paperwork is done?
> 
> my mum keeps saying "new house, new baby" to me :)

thats what everyone keeps syaing to me lol:haha: ermmm max about 3 weeks then we can start looking and then have to wait and see if the ones we choose will accept us then have to get the kitchen etc sorted out and a bed lol


----------



## EmmyReece

aaaahhhhh I'm so excited for you :)

I'm half contemplating a trip back to Matalan today, there was an adorable tigger outfit that I almost got :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> aaaahhhhh I'm so excited for you :)
> 
> I'm half contemplating a trip back to Matalan today, there was an adorable tigger outfit that I almost got :blush:

you should rest for today hun if your feeling icky still need to give your body a rest


----------



## EmmyReece

I might get Chris to pay the rest of my birthday money in the bank so I can buy some house bits online :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I might get Chris to pay the rest of my birthday money in the bank so I can buy some house bits online :D

lol im tryna work out what we have housewise:wacko: we have the 3 piece suite his mums got us for xmas, my tv mums sending over, got the dinner set and pans we got for xmas and my bday, have at least 20 cococola glassses at my mums plus some fancy smancy glasses my sis gave s for our engagement i think we have a toaster just need cuttlery then we can at least eat haha


----------



## EmmyReece

sounds like you've got quite a bit of stuff already.

the place we're waiting on info from is furnished apparently, I don't know how much stuff is there, but I'm hoping we'll be able to put our own mark on the place somehow lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> sounds like you've got quite a bit of stuff already.
> 
> the place we're waiting on info from is furnished apparently, I don't know how much stuff is there, but I'm hoping we'll be able to put our own mark on the place somehow lol

you cant get frninshed here as they take everything we have to puut the flooring down the kitchen in the walls need done :dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

:dohh: at least you can really put your mark on it lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :dohh: at least you can really put your mark on it lol

yeh lol i want purple!


----------



## EmmyReece

Chris would never let me have purple :dohh:

we're just trying to figure out the difference between "furnished" and "fully furnished" :rofl: wish the estate agent would hurry up and get back in touch


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> Chris would never let me have purple :dohh:
> 
> we're just trying to figure out the difference between "furnished" and "fully furnished" :rofl: wish the estate agent would hurry up and get back in touch

furnihsed usualy means white goods so fridge cooker etc where as fully firnished is everything normlay


----------



## EmmyReece

cool thanks hun :) we've never rented a house before so it's all a bit weird to us :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> cool thanks hun :) we've never rented a house before so it's all a bit weird to us :rofl:

neither have we lol but looked aorund in mk for sumwhere just couldnt afford 600 for just a studio apartment


----------



## EmmyReece

yikes, that's a bit steep ... £433 this 2 bedroom cottage will cost us if we get it


----------



## WhisperOfHope

282 euors our flat will be that will be payed for us they will goive us money towardds first bits ie kitchen and decorating and pay the heating the rest we have to pay lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

wooooooooooop:happydance: me has ewcm i felt damp down below so had a feel and im drenched in ewcm:happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

sounds better than how it all works over here ... for our caravan housing wouldn't even cover half of it at £120 a month because Chris was doing 15 part time hours a week :grr:


----------



## EmmyReece

lindseyanne said:


> wooooooooooop:happydance: me has ewcm i felt damp down below so had a feel and im drenched in ewcm:happydance:

:happydance:

I seem to be really wet and milky today :rofl: it's really weird lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> wooooooooooop:happydance: me has ewcm i felt damp down below so had a feel and im drenched in ewcm:happydance:
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> I seem to be really wet and milky today :rofl: it's really weird lolClick to expand...

so wish i knew what dpo you were haha


----------



## EmmyReece

lol it'd definitely help wouldn't it :rofl:

it's really frustrating not knowing what dpo I am :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol it'd definitely help wouldn't it :rofl:
> 
> it's really frustrating not knowing what dpo I am :dohh:

well ive just noticed that my ticker is now in the try part and ive now get ewcmm haha


----------



## EmmyReece

lol fingers crossed for you hun :)

I think soy might knock some more off my cycle again if I don't get my bfp


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol fingers crossed for you hun :)
> 
> I think soy might knock some more off my cycle again if I don't get my bfp

im not sure if it has for me or hasnt this month as i forgot the last day of it:dohh: hope it does for you and IF your bfp isnt this month then it follows suit next mont


----------



## EmmyReece

I don't know why but I'm starting to get a feeling like it hasn't happened for me this month :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I don't know why but I'm starting to get a feeling like it hasn't happened for me this month :(

dont make me b*tch slap you woman:haha: if your not sure keep bding bt id say you have a bloody good chnace this mth


----------



## EmmyReece

well only problem is that Chris won't come near me while I'm ill :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> well only problem is that Chris won't come near me while I'm ill :(

tell him illness is good for conceiving as ur imune systme is down:winkwink: you dont have to do any work lol


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: he just shook his head at me and laughed :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: he just shook his head at me and laughed :dohh:

hahah chris you know you wanna :winkwink:


----------



## EmmyReece

lmao I don't think I'll be getting my way tonight :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lmao I don't think I'll be getting my way tonight :(

ahh pft


----------



## EmmyReece

let's just hope I have actually ovd already


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> let's just hope I have actually ovd already

with all the symptoms id say you have hun :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

how amazing would it be if sandra was right and I did have a little boy :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> how amazing would it be if sandra was right and I did have a little boy :cloud9:

i can see you with him :cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm hoping being emotional is a good sign, I keep :cry: for no real reason :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'm hoping being emotional is a good sign, I keep :cry: for no real reason :wacko:

:hugs::dust: im happy ive found websites i can get ENGLISH food hehe


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: don't you like the food over there? or is just home comforts? :hugs:

lots and lots of :dust: for you too hun :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :happydance: don't you like the food over there? or is just home comforts? :hugs:
> 
> lots and lots of :dust: for you too hun :)

home comforts me thinks like walkers crisps cheese and onion lol and tea bags etc


----------



## EmmyReece

lol I love the walkers cheese and onion french fries crisps ...

just checked my cm, very white, tacky and a lot of it :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol I love the walkers cheese and onion french fries crisps ...
> 
> just checked my cm, very white, tacky and a lot of it :wacko:

id say yo have defo ovd


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: think I'll let Chris have a break for the rest of this cycle until he gets the urge :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :happydance: think I'll let Chris have a break for the rest of this cycle until he gets the urge :rofl:

lol yeh get ur energy back for any possible beanys


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah that's what I was thinking, espescially with feeling :sick: too

I'm trying soooooo hard not to get exited :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yeah that's what I was thinking, espescially with feeling :sick: too
> 
> I'm trying soooooo hard not to get exited :dohh:

lol you have a good chnace the amount you have bd'd for me it scks i cant do it as much as i get infections every month! have to use balance active for the last day of af what stings like a bizotch may i say:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

sounds painful ...

I think what I'm finding hard to believe is that me being the size I am, that I could even get pregnant :blush: I know there's women bigger than me who get pregnant, but I find it hard to believe that it'll happen for me if that makes sense?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> sounds painful ...
> 
> I think what I'm finding hard to believe is that me being the size I am, that I could even get pregnant :blush: I know there's women bigger than me who get pregnant, but I find it hard to believe that it'll happen for me if that makes sense?

yeh i know what you mean but your not THAT big hun my sister is a big girl always has been and has had pregnancy nfortunatly for her ended in mc and eptopic BUT she can get preg and so can you and your will stick


----------



## EmmyReece

lindseyanne said:


> yeh i know what you mean but your not THAT big hun my sister is a big girl always has been and has had pregnancy nfortunatly for her ended in mc and eptopic BUT she can get preg and so can you and your will stick

I must seem like such an idiot going on about it :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> yeh i know what you mean but your not THAT big hun my sister is a big girl always has been and has had pregnancy nfortunatly for her ended in mc and eptopic BUT she can get preg and so can you and your will stick
> 
> I must seem like such an idiot going on about it :(Click to expand...

no not at all sound like sumone ttc


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: I really hope it happens for you soon hun, I'm keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: I really hope it happens for you soon hun, I'm keeping everything crossed for you

i THINK sumin may be as have wet cm , cramps and sore boobys[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance:

lots and lots of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :happydance:
> 
> lots and lots of :dust::dust::dust:

i hope its not my body tricking me


----------



## EmmyReece

fingers crossed hun :hugs:

I'm sooo fed up with myself, just gone for my flake choccy yoghurt thing I got yesterday to find someone has had it from the frigde, and I've actually cried out of frustration :dohh: what an overreaction :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> fingers crossed hun :hugs:
> 
> I'm sooo fed up with myself, just gone for my flake choccy yoghurt thing I got yesterday to find someone has had it from the frigde, and I've actually cried out of frustration :dohh: what an overreaction :(

lol bless ya hun hormones are lovely things aint they


----------



## EmmyReece

just feel like an idiot because it's not a matter of life or death :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> just feel like an idiot because it's not a matter of life or death :wacko:

lol maybe a lil beany really wanted it:winkwink:


----------



## EmmyReece

lol maybe, would be amazing if there was :cloud9: ... 

I might get some more from morrissons tomorrow when I come back from weigh in, though not sure if I should still go what with being ill. I'd like to get it over and done with as I haven't seen the nurse for a while now, but don't want to go if it'll make me feel worse lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol maybe, would be amazing if there was :cloud9: ...
> 
> I might get some more from morrissons tomorrow when I come back from weigh in, though not sure if I should still go what with being ill. I'd like to get it over and done with as I haven't seen the nurse for a while now, but don't want to go if it'll make me feel worse lol

maybe call and reshcedula?


----------



## EmmyReece

I've done it loads recently :( what with the snow etc we weren't able to get out, what I'll probably do is go to the appointment and get her to book the next one in 2 weeks time


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I've done it loads recently :( what with the snow etc we weren't able to get out, what I'll probably do is go to the appointment and get her to book the next one in 2 weeks time

ah right have to go then :dohh: lol 

do you ever sit and imagine what your baby will look like? i see mine with darkish skin like ben had green eyes and dimples :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah I do it all the time hun, I can picture a little girl looking very similar to me when I was a baby 

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2568/140/83/601243335/n601243335_2266163_4269508.jpg

and a little boy the spitting image of Chris, but with my darker eyes lol


----------



## EmmyReece

bloody hormones are driving me crazy ... sat here :cry: now looking at the baby pics of me on facebook and all my dad's comments on them :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yeah I do it all the time hun, I can picture a little girl looking very similar to me when I was a baby
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2568/140/83/601243335/n601243335_2266163_4269508.jpg
> 
> and a little boy the spitting image of Chris, but with my darker eyes lol

awwwwwwwwwwwww you were well sweeet this is ben as a baby
 



Attached Files:







10112010036-001.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwwwww bless he was a little cutie


----------



## WhisperOfHope

and this is the only decent one i have of me as i used to play with my photos when i was younger and most of them went missing:nope:
 



Attached Files:







n654664517_1161175_4166.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwwww I think you guys are gonna have some cute babies


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwwwwww I think you guys are gonna have some cute babies

and i love this pic just asi like teasing my cousins and sister:haha: this was me at 6 n half weeks old day i came out of hopsital and my sisters 4th bday
 



Attached Files:







n654664517_1161139_9737.jpg
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## EmmyReece

lol that's a lovely pic :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ARGHHHHH i want a baby lol have you heard that song by that comedian i want a baby its called its a teenage chav but i say its me the two things she asks for lol a baby and a mobile phone:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: nope not heard it lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: nope not heard it lol

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVB-dtpWsRw :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl:

Chris is getting really confused one minute I'm laughing, the next I'm crying ... :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Chris is getting really confused one minute I'm laughing, the next I'm crying ... :dohh:

:haha: chris get used to it its hormones and yol be seeing alot of them when shespreggers!


----------



## EmmyReece

I think he'll just keep out of my way when I'm pregnant :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I think he'll just keep out of my way when I'm pregnant :rofl:

:rofl: ben always says god help him when im preg if my moodswings are like this NOT preg:haha: he keeps tryna bite and lick me today weird man:shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

lol maybe your body's sending out some ov signals :rofl: he sounds quite frisky :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol maybe your body's sending out some ov signals :rofl: he sounds quite frisky :rofl:

lmao maybe yeh he keeps pulling at my trousers tryna see if i have any undys on too:wacko:


----------



## EmmyReece

:haha: I've done all this part for this cycle


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :haha: I've done all this part for this cycle

lmao:haha:

hes just agreed that we can start buying baby things steriliser etc as we get cash :happydance: not that we have any atm haha


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo:

Chris has only just come round to the idea of me buying baby clothes, he'd never agree to sterilser etc at the moment :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :wohoo:
> 
> Chris has only just come round to the idea of me buying baby clothes, he'd never agree to sterilser etc at the moment :dohh:

well wen we get our flat the nursery will be decorated hehe and hopefully be able to afford the furniture too:happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: ahhhhh you're so lucky, I wish Chris would let me


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :happydance: ahhhhh you're so lucky, I wish Chris would let me

i beleive in manifestation so im doing it hhah


----------



## EmmyReece

:grr: still not heard back from the estate agent


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :grr: still not heard back from the estate agent

will prob take a while hun ud be better ringing lol


----------



## EmmyReece

I know, but I can't make myself heard properly because of my throat :( and Chris is too much of a wuss to phone them


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I know, but I can't make myself heard properly because of my throat :( and Chris is too much of a wuss to phone them

lol sounds like ben!


----------



## EmmyReece

:grr: just asked him to phone and he doesn't want to phone anyone until tomorrow ... arghhhhh he's such a wimp, if my throat didn't hurt so much I'd be on the phone straight away


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :grr: just asked him to phone and he doesn't want to phone anyone until tomorrow ... arghhhhh he's such a wimp, if my throat didn't hurt so much I'd be on the phone straight away

:haha: wimp man lol


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm gonna phone cos I don't wanna miss out on it :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'm gonna phone cos I don't wanna miss out on it :(

bless ya hun good luck:)


----------



## EmmyReece

it's still available :happydance: one of the girls from the rental department is going to give me a call back in a bit and we'll arrange a viewing


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> it's still available :happydance: one of the girls from the rental department is going to give me a call back in a bit and we'll arrange a viewing

yayyyyyyy:happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

ahhhhh I'm really excited :happydance:

just hope they phone back today


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ahhhhh I'm really excited :happydance:
> 
> just hope they phone back today

i think most place close at 5 so may be the morning they call you:shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

fingers crossed it's this afternoon lol otherwise I might be too excited to sleep :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> fingers crossed it's this afternoon lol otherwise I might be too excited to sleep :rofl:

lol what you like!
im looking at baby things and not v impressed i cant find mosses baskets in germany:shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhhh that's a bit weird :shrug: are there any uk sites that you could order from and have them deliver?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ohhhh that's a bit weird :shrug: are there any uk sites that you could order from and have them deliver?

wold cost a fortune shipping so think will just pick one up when we go uk lol


----------



## EmmyReece

ahhhhh that's a good idea :D

sorry it took so long to reply, I dozed off :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ahhhhh that's a good idea :D
> 
> sorry it took so long to reply, I dozed off :blush:

lol thats ok obviousely tired:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

I dont normally get like this :wacko: normally don't sleep at night if I doze off during the day, but slept through last night other than waking up for the loo lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I dont normally get like this :wacko: normally don't sleep at night if I doze off during the day, but slept through last night other than waking up for the loo lol

all good signs:winkwink:


----------



## EmmyReece

I want to get excited, I want to think that maybe I was lucky this cycle, but I'm having trouble believing that it *might* be our turn for a bit of good luck


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I want to get excited, I want to think that maybe I was lucky this cycle, but I'm having trouble believing that it *might* be our turn for a bit of good luck

w3hat yo need to do is abit of window shopping:winkwink:


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm constantly doing window shopping lol ... wish the Mr Tickle sleepsuit would turn up


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'm constantly doing window shopping lol ... wish the Mr Tickle sleepsuit would turn up

lol when they due to arrive?


----------



## EmmyReece

not sure lol think it'll be tomorrow or wednesday maybe :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> not sure lol think it'll be tomorrow or wednesday maybe :)

eeeek not long but weds is tomoz hun lol


----------



## EmmyReece

:dohh: yesterday has thrown me off balance with it being a bank holiday


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :dohh: yesterday has thrown me off balance with it being a bank holiday

:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

think we'll be getting a call off the estate agent tomorrow morning now :( watch them call while we're out at the dr's :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i really wanna train as a photographer and do children/ family portraits but cant fiond out how to do it i dont think im too bad at taking pics what ya think these are ones i took of my friends kids 
https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/DSC02664.jpg
https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/DSC02629.jpg
https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/DSC02627.jpg
https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/DSC02622.jpg
https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/DSC02605.jpg
https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/DSC02602.jpg


----------



## mumanddad

Hello ladies how are you all?

Well first day back at work which was a killer!! And guess what the witch has well and truely showed her face so today is my new year new start...

New cycle
new diet
new well morr fitness classes if i can fit them in with work.

I just have to wait now for the doctor to write to me now x


----------



## EmmyReece

those pics are brill lindsey :D they're such little cuties 

so sorry af turned up properly mumanddad :hugs:

it's gonna be another early night for me I think, am feeling worse than I did this morning :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> those pics are brill lindsey :D they're such little cuties
> 
> so sorry af turned up properly mumanddad :hugs:
> 
> it's gonna be another early night for me I think, am feeling worse than I did this morning :(

im secretly exited for you:happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mumanddad said:


> Hello ladies how are you all?
> 
> Well first day back at work which was a killer!! And guess what the witch has well and truely showed her face so today is my new year new start...
> 
> New cycle
> new diet
> new well morr fitness classes if i can fit them in with work.
> 
> I just have to wait now for the doctor to write to me now x

booooooooooo to the witch:growlmad: fxd for this cycle for you hun xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I bet it's just one of the bugs that have been going around, would be just my luck :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: I bet it's just one of the bugs that have been going around, would be just my luck :dohh:


P.M.A!!!!!


----------



## EmmyReece

it's so hard to keep up the pma when it's been month after month of bfns :(

I'm just scared of getting too excited


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> it's so hard to keep up the pma when it's been month after month of bfns :(
> 
> I'm just scared of getting too excited

:hugs::hugs: you have a bettter chnace this month then any other hun im sorry if my typing ends up dopey tonight im having drinkky pooos:haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just had a go at editing a piccy dont think i did to bad for my first go
 



Attached Files:







jayden-piccy.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 3


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: as long as you have fun, that's all that matters :D

I *hope* I've been lucky, and I *hope* that everything that's been going on the past few days is happening for a reason. It makes sense that we've got a better chance this cycle, especially with all the bd we've been doing. I want to believe we have a fighting chance, but I can't quite convince myself :cry:

I'm sorry hun :( :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

lindseyanne said:


> just had a go at editing a piccy dont think i did to bad for my first go

that is really good hun, love how you've made the background black and white :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

gosh im feeling a tad ytipsy:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: how much have you drunk?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: how much have you drunk?

almosyt a pint of wine lol lightweight me


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: as long as you're having a good time hun


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: as long as you're having a good time hun

im ungry lol hollypaksd eastenders thennnnn babytime:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl:

I'm gonna nab a shower and then head off to bed


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I'm gonna nab a shower and then head off to bed

showers are evilllllllllll they hurt me


----------



## EmmyReece

lol you should have a wet room like my mum has ... non slip flooring, stops you from falling over :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol you should have a wet room like my mum has ... non slip flooring, stops you from falling over :)

ahhhhh pft we just have abtah and it hurts my hoohah when i slip haha i need a wee again :dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

:dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :dohh:

i think alchimahol is mean btttttt it relaxes me for doing the deedy


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I can't wait for tomorrow morning lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: I can't wait for tomorrow morning lol

your maybe housey hehe


----------



## EmmyReece

lol and you reading your posts from tonight :)

at least you're keeping me from :cry: am :rofl: too much lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol and you reading your posts from tonight :)
> 
> at least you're keeping me from :cry: am :rofl: too much lol

eyyy? god i just ghas to run to the tpilet i coldnt hold him in anymore


----------



## WhisperOfHope

nah nitee im going to make my ba\bay:Dhttp://www.babyandbump.com/images/smilies/haha.gif


----------



## EmmyReece

lol can tell you're tipsy from your posts hun :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

night night hun, good luck tonight :D :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

just waiting for the paracetamol to kick in and then going to settle down ... but have been trying to think of more boys names :blush:

what do you guys think of Theo Grainger Wright? :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> just waiting for the paracetamol to kick in and then going to settle down ... but have been trying to think of more boys names :blush:
> 
> what do you guys think of Theo Grainger Wright? :blush:

i likes it:thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

Chris hates it :dohh:

how are you feeling this morning hun?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> Chris hates it :dohh:
> 
> how are you feeling this morning hun?

blah! lol not long woken up haha had a bit of a disturbd night woke up wondering where the hell i was then crying for no reason:shrug: lol did you mention caleb to him?


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah and he completely shot that down too :dohh:

He likes names like Luke and Stephen, but I don't know if they go well with Grainger


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yeah and he completely shot that down too :dohh:
> 
> He likes names like Luke and Stephen, but I don't know if they go well with Grainger

i think stephen does:cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

I like short cute names like Cian, Leo, Max, Logan ... he did suggest Edward so we could use the nickname "Teddy" :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I like short cute names like Cian, Leo, Max, Logan ... he did suggest Edward so we could use the nickname "Teddy" :rofl:

what you have to remember with names is they aint babys for long and will the names sound right as adults?


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah, I think that's what Chris is doing, trying to choose more adult names lol

I do like Luke, but it reminds me of the guy from the Gilmore Girls :rofl:

https://www.gwethil.batcave.co.uk/common/musesimg/luke.jpg


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yeah, I think that's what Chris is doing, trying to choose more adult names lol
> 
> I do like Luke, but it reminds me of the guy from the Gilmore Girls :rofl:
> 
> https://www.gwethil.batcave.co.uk/common/musesimg/luke.jpg

what about lucas?


----------



## EmmyReece

One of our friends has a baby boy called Lucas, but then again we don't see all that much of her, so I might suggest it to him :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> One of our friends has a baby boy called Lucas, but then again we don't see all that much of her, so I might suggest it to him :D

lol i like the names we chosen noah i see as an adult or child and alyssa can be shortend as ally as a baby :cloud9: and i can sing her the song my mummy and granny used to sing me:D


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I can see me and Chris having some arguments about boy names, we're settled on Chloe Grace Wright for a girl lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: I can see me and Chris having some arguments about boy names, we're settled on Chloe Grace Wright for a girl lol

lol i like stephen was my big brothers name never met him he died at birth but really like the name


----------



## EmmyReece

we're not going for this house now :( the letting agency want almost £1000 up front :cry:

I'm soooo angry, Chris is behaving like an idiot moaning about money etc, he just can't be arsed with doing anything. Looks like we'll be stuck in that grotty caravan forever if he has his way :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> we're not going for this house now :( the letting agency want almost £1000 up front :cry:
> 
> I'm soooo angry, Chris is behaving like an idiot moaning about money etc, he just can't be arsed with doing anything. Looks like we'll be stuck in that grotty caravan forever if he has his way :cry:

:( thats why we couldnt rent in mk it sucked as everywhere wanted 3 months depoisit up front! maybe you could try a flat or somewhere that wont want as much? a flat can be made just as nice as a house xx


----------



## EmmyReece

there don't seem to be any flats going round here. am going to buy the local newspaper today and see if there's anything in there worth looking at. I'm really gutted as I was really looking forward to going for it :cry:

anyway's hun I'd best be getting ready for my appointment at the dr's, got to leave in 20 minutes and I'm still sat here in my pjs :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> there don't seem to be any flats going round here. am going to buy the local newspaper today and see if there's anything in there worth looking at. I'm really gutted as I was really looking forward to going for it :cry:
> 
> anyway's hun I'd best be getting ready for my appointment at the dr's, got to leave in 20 minutes and I'm still sat here in my pjs :dohh:

lol ok hun good lluck:) also try looking at private landlords too


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: just got back and I've not lost anything, but not put anything on either :happydance:

we got the local paper today and there's a 2 bedroom cottage in there for £450 a month, so I've given them a call, it went through to answer phone so I've left them a message and asked them to call us back. Please, please, please let it still be available [-o&lt;


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: just got back and I've not lost anything, but not put anything on either :happydance:
> 
> we got the local paper today and there's a 2 bedroom cottage in there for £450 a month, so I've given them a call, it went through to answer phone so I've left them a message and asked them to call us back. Please, please, please let it still be available [-o&lt;

woooohooo for no gain well done you thats all the sex keeping it off:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: very good point 

I'm having some achey pains right down in my tummy, like pressure pains :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: very good point
> 
> I'm having some achey pains right down in my tummy, like pressure pains :wacko:

eeeeek :happydance: maybe impnatation


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhh and a quick cm update too :blush:

a lot more of it today, definitely white and not clear like ewcm, but it's slightly stretchy, it seems to have a very light beigey tint to it, so light that I couldn't be 100% sure if it's just the dampness of the tissue showing through :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ohhh and a quick cm update too :blush:
> 
> a lot more of it today, definitely white and not clear like ewcm, but it's slightly stretchy, it seems to have a very light beigey tint to it, so light that I couldn't be 100% sure if it's just the dampness of the tissue showing through :wacko:

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I take it, that's a good sign then hun?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: I take it, that's a good sign then hun?

 well with everytime ive had a faint preg test thats how it started:winkwink:


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo:

pma is in abundance, I'm mega, mega excited :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :wohoo:
> 
> pma is in abundance, I'm mega, mega excited :happydance:

lol good pma is good!
im tryna make myself a new sig and getting irritated with my mouse:growlmad:


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwwww hun ... mine is a pain in the backside because I only have a track pad lol

am keeping telling myself that maybe it's just cm playing up etc, that the pains are just there because af is gonna start ... but I do feel quite excited :blush: :happydance:


----------



## Scamp

Hey :wave: 
I've been offline for a few days. What have a missed? We got any bfp yet?
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

not yet, but fingers crossed soon ...

I feel :sick: I just took a swig of Yop (you know the yoghurt drink?) and it tasted sour, even though it's well in date :wacko:


----------



## Scamp

Ohh could be a good sign :winkwink: Fingers crossed hun

Have you asked for a scan during ovulation to see what your follies grow to? 

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

not yet, have been concentrating on getting af back and getting used to opks etc, but might ask at the end of feb if nothing has happened by then :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo: 

just noticed we've got over 1000 posts


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwwwwww hun ... mine is a pain in the backside because I only have a track pad lol
> 
> am keeping telling myself that maybe it's just cm playing up etc, that the pains are just there because af is gonna start ... but I do feel quite excited :blush: :happydance:

woooop done it :happydance: have such a headache and feel really shakey atm:shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> Hey :wave:
> I've been offline for a few days. What have a missed? We got any bfp yet?
> xx

not yet for me bt think ov may be near ish as had pains in my booballobs and cramp at same time lol


----------



## EmmyReece

oooohhhhh I love the new siggy hun :thumbup:

I'm so amazingly tempted to buy some tests for at the weekend :blush: but I promised I wouldn't so that I don't get disappointed with a bfn :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> oooohhhhh I love the new siggy hun :thumbup:
> 
> I'm so amazingly tempted to buy some tests for at the weekend :blush: but I promised I wouldn't so that I don't get disappointed with a bfn :dohh:

danke:flower: no testsing yet woman!


----------



## EmmyReece

I know :blush: it's so incredibly tempting though :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I know :blush: it's so incredibly tempting though :haha:

im gonna tell chris to hide your money:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I promised that I wouldn't test ... though I am dying to ...

I'm sooooo excited, but petrified at the same time :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: I promised that I wouldn't test ... though I am dying to ...
> 
> I'm sooooo excited, but petrified at the same time :dohh:

lol the joys of ttc:hugs:
my head is absalutly banging not as shakey anymore just got a banging headache:nope:


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwwww hun :( :hugs: hope it eases off for you soon

I'm a bit baffled, my cm is really stretchy, not ewcm stretchy, but all the same it's stretchy ... but it's white :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwwwwww hun :( :hugs: hope it eases off for you soon
> 
> I'm a bit baffled, my cm is really stretchy, not ewcm stretchy, but all the same it's stretchy ... but it's white :wacko:

lol sounds like ov has defo been


----------



## EmmyReece

okies, thanks for the reassurance hun :hugs: cos up until about 5 days ago, my cm was clear and wet, sometimes stretchy, but as I say it's now white ...

sorry for the tmi ladies :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

no sch thing as tmi whenttcs lol


----------



## EmmyReece

lol I know, I just get a bit :blush: sometimes ...

I've never ever, ever noticed this much cm before, so it's really weird for me :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol I know, I just get a bit :blush: sometimes ...
> 
> I've never ever, ever noticed this much cm before, so it's really weird for me :rofl:

lol could aslo be to do with the soy :shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

I didn't have this much last cycle from what I can remember :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I didn't have this much last cycle from what I can remember :dohh:

im gonna say you shold test end of the month:haha: not that you can wait that long haha


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: it'd be torture waiting that long ...

Chris got me a choccy milkshake but it tastes of strawberry :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: it'd be torture waiting that long ...
> 
> Chris got me a choccy milkshake but it tastes of strawberry :wacko:

lol hows that posisble?


----------



## EmmyReece

:wacko: no idea ... Chris tasted it and said he could taste strawberry too 

maybe they put a bit of strawberry in by accident :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :wacko: no idea ... Chris tasted it and said he could taste strawberry too
> 
> maybe they put a bit of strawberry in by accident :dohh:

lol yeh maybe:haha: i just checked my cm and have non again had ewcm yetserdy now nothing:shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

hmmmm did you have a high on your temp hun?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> hmmmm did you have a high on your temp hun?

higerh then the past few days yeh not high high tho


----------



## EmmyReece

not sure then hun :hugs: do you think it could be because it's colder in Germany? it's probably a really stupid idea lol :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> not sure then hun :hugs: do you think it could be because it's colder in Germany? it's probably a really stupid idea lol :dohh:

nah lol its not that cold anymore and the flat is warmer then my hosue was lol im hoping that it will rise higher tomoz and mwan ov was today meanign we have a chnace from last night bdidng lol


----------



## EmmyReece

okie doke, will keep my fingers crossed hun :D

I keep thinking yikes, my body could be starting to make a little baby :cloud9: [-o&lt;


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> okie doke, will keep my fingers crossed hun :D
> 
> I keep thinking yikes, my body could be starting to make a little baby :cloud9: [-o&lt;

yeps it could be:happydance: i think i may have a little hangover lol feel sick now too


----------



## EmmyReece

ahhhhhhhh it would be so amazing ... it's so hard not to get my hopes up too much :blush:

awww bless ya, have you got any paracetamol you can take? have you drunk lots of water today hun?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ahhhhhhhh it would be so amazing ... it's so hard not to get my hopes up too much :blush:
> 
> awww bless ya, have you got any paracetamol you can take? have you drunk lots of water today hun?

up until about 4 pm id not really eaten or drankl anything lol i forgot to lol


----------



## EmmyReece

maybe increasing your water might help hun, also might increase your ewcm too :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> maybe increasing your water might help hun, also might increase your ewcm too :D

yeh lol im a muppet at times i havent really been eating that much while been here miss english food lol


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwww hun :hugs: is there anything else you like?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwwwww hun :hugs: is there anything else you like?

not really a fan of the food here lol everything tastes differant even the macdonalds!


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwww I really hope you find something you do like :hugs:

keeping my fingers crossed for a decent night's sleep tonight, I got too hot again last night and couldn't sleep :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwwww I really hope you find something you do like :hugs:
> 
> keeping my fingers crossed for a decent night's sleep tonight, I got too hot again last night and couldn't sleep :wacko:

high temps could be anything af on way or pregnancy i hate how the symptoms are so simmilar


----------



## EmmyReece

it's crazy isn't it? I'm scared my body's tricking me ... I feel like I have more of a chance than any other cycle, but I'm petrified :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> it's crazy isn't it? I'm scared my body's tricking me ... I feel like I have more of a chance than any other cycle, but I'm petrified :(

its this part and a that makes me wish men had to gothru it lol


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah too right ... I think if Chris went through it all, then maybe he'd understand a bit more about why I get so upset sometimes :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yeah too right ... I think if Chris went through it all, then maybe he'd understand a bit more about why I get so upset sometimes :(

same with ben instead of them getting annoyed at moodswings lol


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah Chris tends to go a bit off at my moodswings :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ive found yet another pram i like haha


----------



## EmmyReece

oooohhhhh I wanna see piccies, there's one I've spotted in mother care that I like, I'll get some piccies up :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> oooohhhhh I wanna see piccies, there's one I've spotted in mother care that I like, I'll get some piccies up :D

tis this one comes in a burgendyish colour too only 240 euros
 



Attached Files:







pTRUDE1-6760057dt.jpg
File size: 83.6 KB
Views: 0









pTRUDE1-6760057_alternate1_dt.jpg
File size: 75.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mumanddad

I find the more i want it the more symptoms i get try and keep your mind off it for a while ( i know itd hard to do believe me i have been doing it for 32 cycles) 

Im sooooo poorly i have this virus that is going around and my glands are up and my touncils arr touching each other there that swollen, but guess what i cany get a doctors appointment till friday... Sod that im going to AnE it feels like im gonna choking all the time its horrible :(


----------



## EmmyReece

this one is the mothercare xtreme travel system, it's £200 at the moment, I'd love to find something similar with a pram though
 



Attached Files:







Picture 3.png
File size: 91.6 KB
Views: 1









Picture 4.png
File size: 88.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## EmmyReece

mumanddad said:


> I find the more i want it the more symptoms i get try and keep your mind off it for a while ( i know itd hard to do believe me i have been doing it for 32 cycles)
> 
> Im sooooo poorly i have this virus that is going around and my glands are up and my touncils arr touching each other there that swollen, but guess what i cany get a doctors appointment till friday... Sod that im going to AnE it feels like im gonna choking all the time its horrible :(

awwwww hun :hugs: I really hope you start feeling better soon :hugs:

lindsey that pram is so cute :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> this one is the mothercare xtreme travel system, it's £200 at the moment, I'd love to find something similar with a pram though

looks really stirdy im no good with 3 wheelers lol when ever i push my firend lil girl in her buggy shes got the petite star i crashed the stupid thing into the wall or lampost lol i prefer her silver cross she has :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

I like the O Baby pramette too :D
 



Attached Files:







Picture 6.png
File size: 105.6 KB
Views: 0









Picture 7.png
File size: 67.9 KB
Views: 1









Picture 8.png
File size: 78.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I like the O Baby pramette too :D

thats ones nice looks like its nice and sturdy but maybe heavy too lol


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I need a bfp so I can start dragging Chris to Mama's and Papa's or Mothercare ... he won't consider looking at prams until then


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i also like this one lol
 



Attached Files:







romer.jpg
File size: 68.7 KB
Views: 1









romer1.jpg
File size: 81.9 KB
Views: 1









1296-Turbo-4S-magic-2.jpg
File size: 54.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i wanted to go tomorrow but ben said no :nope:


----------



## EmmyReece

that's quite funky hun :D 

I have no patience whatsoever, how on earth am I going to wait a fortnight :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> that's quite funky hun :D
> 
> I have no patience whatsoever, how on earth am I going to wait a fortnight :dohh:

lol im the same but ive decided no more testing b4 af is de for me


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ohhh just found another one i like has EVRERYTHING with it for 299 euros
 



Attached Files:







hauk 1.jpg
File size: 117.7 KB
Views: 1









hauck2.jpg
File size: 107.8 KB
Views: 1









hauck3.jpg
File size: 107.4 KB
Views: 0









hauk4.jpg
File size: 131.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## EmmyReece

I think if it's no bfp for me this month then af is going to arrive sooner than the 25th jan, so I think it's just gonna be a case of waiting it out :wacko:


----------



## EmmyReece

lindseyanne said:


> ohhh just found another one i like has EVRERYTHING with it for 299 euros

oooohhhh that one is verrrrryyyyyy nice, do they have an option for inflated wheels?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ohhh just found another one i like has EVRERYTHING with it for 299 euros
> 
> oooohhhh that one is verrrrryyyyyy nice, do they have an option for inflated wheels?Click to expand...

i havent a clue lmao cant read what it says tis in german

you can gte it in the uk too its called hauck combi apolo travel system


----------



## EmmyReece

lol ... for some reason I really like thicker wheels on buggies / prams :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol ... for some reason I really like thicker wheels on buggies / prams :wacko:

so does ben says more sturdy lol


----------



## EmmyReece

would you consider buying a travel system from ebay? I've spotted some brilliant ones on there, but would love the chance to try a few different ones out when the times comes :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> would you consider buying a travel system from ebay? I've spotted some brilliant ones on there, but would love the chance to try a few different ones out when the times comes :D

yep i would used to love the kapp3 most of the travel systems and buggsy sold on ebay are german or polish makes and they are really stursy and lasting u could always make a visit over here and see them in real b4 you buy:winkwink:


----------



## EmmyReece

have you heard of the tako jumper? I've always like the look of them :D

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2in1-BABY-PR...hchairs_GL&hash=item5d2c97153e#ht_8901wt_1141


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> have you heard of the tako jumper? I've always like the look of them :D
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2in1-BABY-PR...hchairs_GL&hash=item5d2c97153e#ht_8901wt_1141

i havent heeard of that one tis a polish one there an ebay shop called lux 4 kids theres a big real store in germany but too far away from me:( but ive seen all the buggys out and about in town etc round here and they are amazing really strong stirdy and the bubbas dont look cramped in them!


----------



## EmmyReece

ahhhhhh I really want this top
 



Attached Files:







Picture 9.png
File size: 81.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## EmmyReece

oooohhhh I've come across those ones before, loved the designs of them :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ahhhhhh I really want this top

hahah i love it!


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I've got too much cm, I feel like I've wet myself :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i love these 2 prams too
 



Attached Files:







7 schwarz creme.jpg4bdeecf4c4f5a.jpg
File size: 50.3 KB
Views: 2









18.jpg4cd8458034055.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: I've got too much cm, I feel like I've wet myself :blush:

panty liner time !


----------



## EmmyReece

I was looking at the 2nd one, but in a different colour, great minds think alike :thumbup:

I feel like I'm going to :sick: my tummy feels like it's doing somersaults :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I was looking at the 2nd one, but in a different colour, great minds think alike :thumbup:
> 
> I feel like I'm going to :sick: my tummy feels like it's doing somersaults :wacko:

lol bless ya hun embrace it until you know otherwise! lol i have loved them type of prams since i started looking 3 years ago haha


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm trying to embrace it, just in case we've been lucky lol, I'm just not used to it :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'm trying to embrace it, just in case we've been lucky lol, I'm just not used to it :rofl:

lol i cant see ben jst trned out the light!


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: silly Ben

still not heard back about this cottage we phoned up about, do you think we should give them another call?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: silly Ben
> 
> still not heard back about this cottage we phoned up about, do you think we should give them another call?

they may call yo tomoz hun:shrug::shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah, if they haven't called back by tomorrow night I think I might give them a call back


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yeah, if they haven't called back by tomorrow night I think I might give them a call back

i have to go ot tomoz blah aint been out for over a week lol


----------



## EmmyReece

what you off out for hun? is it for the housing papers? can't remember if you've already said lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> what you off out for hun? is it for the housing papers? can't remember if you've already said lol

lol yeh paperwork getting a day ticket and going to get my rights to stay and the housing sorted


----------



## EmmyReece

cool, hope it all goes well for you hun :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> cool, hope it all goes well for you hun :hugs:

thankys:) i just said to ben about the pram il prob go for that hauck travel system and then chnage it when we have a baba and more money if needs be


----------



## EmmyReece

arghhhhhhhh I need a rant :grr:

I've just mentioned to Chris about the possibility of him phoning up about the cottage tonight and he's just gone off on one because he reckons we haven't got the money, even though he gets paid for his night care work on Friday *AND* he gets paid again for the day work in 2 weeks time, so how on earth can we not afford to put a deposit down on somewhere next week?????

It's absolute madness. We're not going to be out of the caravan by the end of March, I can see it coming :grr:

:cry: it's not fair!!!! *I don't want to be pregnant in the caravan* :grr:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> arghhhhhhhh I need a rant :grr:
> 
> I've just mentioned to Chris about the possibility of him phoning up about the cottage tonight and he's just gone off on one because he reckons we haven't got the money, even though he gets paid for his night care work on Friday *AND* he gets paid again for the day work in 2 weeks time, so how on earth can we not afford to put a deposit down on somewhere next week?????
> 
> It's absolute madness. We're not going to be out of the caravan by the end of March, I can see it coming :grr:
> 
> :cry: it's not fair!!!! *I don't want to be pregnant in the caravan* :grr:

:hugs:sometimes the deposit is 3 months worth hun and he may be worrying about money and if it will be tight once you are in a cottage if that makes sence?


----------



## EmmyReece

he's the one who told me to start looking and to start ringing places. he's just being a dickhead (pardon the language), I don't understand why he felt the need to go off on one about it. 

I'm so sick and tired of the only place that we can call our space is a grotty damp caravan, I'm fed up of sleeping on my mum's living room floor. I just want some *US* space. I just want a home :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> he's the one who told me to start looking and to start ringing places. he's just being a dickhead (pardon the language), I don't understand why he felt the need to go off on one about it.
> 
> I'm so sick and tired of the only place that we can call our space is a grotty damp caravan, I'm fed up of sleeping on my mum's living room floor. I just want some *US* space. I just want a home :cry:

:hugs: it will all come right hun just some men need a kick up the arse to make it happen my hubby included!


----------



## EmmyReece

I just hate the thought that if we have been lucky this cycle, I still have to do 2 months in the caravan, then again not that we would be that lucky now, because I'm so freaked out, angry and upset :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I just hate the thought that if we have been lucky this cycle, I still have to do 2 months in the caravan, then again not that we would be that lucky now, because I'm so freaked out, angry and upset :cry:

:hugs: youl be ok hun and you will have your house and baba xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:cry: I'm so sorry, I was feeling absolutely brilliant earlier. I really felt like everything was coming together and was full of pma. Now I'm just thinking why should I bother chasing things up if he can't be bothered, and changes his mind without telling me :brat:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :cry: I'm so sorry, I was feeling absolutely brilliant earlier. I really felt like everything was coming together and was full of pma. Now I'm just thinking why should I bother chasing things up if he can't be bothered, and changes his mind without telling me :brat:

hes a man hun they do that :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

I just feel like shouting and screaming at him. I just feel really let down. I know it's not a big thing to be upset about, but I'm so fed up :cry:

Ahhhh I'm sorry for being on a downer, we were in a brill mood this afternoon looking at prams, now I've gone and ruined the mood :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I just feel like shouting and screaming at him. I just feel really let down. I know it's not a big thing to be upset about, but I'm so fed up :cry:
> 
> Ahhhh I'm sorry for being on a downer, we were in a brill mood this afternoon looking at prams, now I've gone and ruined the mood :(

no you havent hun your entitled to downers as are we all life doesnt always go the way we want it to but it will go right in the end trust me


----------



## EmmyReece

on a plus note hun, I posted in 2ww about my white stretchy cm, and apparently it's a good sign :happydance:

help me to boost my pma hun, please, just in case there is a little beanie burrowing down :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> on a plus note hun, I posted in 2ww about my white stretchy cm, and apparently it's a good sign :happydance:
> 
> help me to boost my pma hun, please, just in case there is a little beanie burrowing down :hugs:

im working on it now :) give me 15 mins lol


----------



## EmmyReece

lol I'm excited :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

didnt work as good as i wanted it to lol mouse kept sticking but you get the jist
https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/EMMY.png


----------



## EmmyReece

omgggggggg :cry:

it's beautiful hun, thank you soooooooo much :hugs:

tootles off to set it as my desktop background :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> omgggggggg :cry:
> 
> it's beautiful hun, thank you soooooooo much :hugs:
> 
> tootles off to set it as my desktop background :cloud9:

your welcome hun:hugs: i have one myself too use it for pma lol


----------



## EmmyReece

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0016-4.jpg

:cloud9:

it's amazing hun :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0016-4.jpg
> 
> :cloud9:
> 
> it's amazing hun :hugs:

:D now you have some constnat pma to look at:hugs: im gonna head to bed as tis nearly 10 and i am pooped lol will pop on in the morn before we go out iff i wake up in time lol goodnight chin up and visualise your lil beany xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: I can't help but visualise my little beanie now I've got my new desktop background :cloud9:

if you don't get on in the morning hun, will chat to you when you get back. hope it all goes well

:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

blah no ov for me gonna be another long one either that or no ov at all:( why is it so hard for my body to do the simplest thing!? never used to be granted my af didnt start till i was 14 but its a joke ever since we started ttc i got nothing but dodgy cycles


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhhhh hun :( :hugs: so no temp rise this morning then?


----------



## EmmyReece

I've just had a major wobble because I thought we'd missed ov. I was starting to think maybe my stretchy white cm was my indication of ov, even though the last opk I did a couple of days ago was very, very light.

So I went to check my cm this morning and I couldn't actually reach my cervix and I felt quite dry (well dry compared to yesterday :blush:). So I left it a bit, had a bit of a panic, and just gone back to the loo to try again. And I can literally only just reach my cervix, it's very soft and there's still some white cm, just not as much of it as yesterday.

My only problem, is that me being me, I went and googled it, and a high soft cervix is apparently a pregnancy sign :wacko: tell me to stop getting excited please, please, please because if I talk myself into believing I'm pregnant then I'm going to be gutted if I get bfn when it comes to me testing


----------



## Gemmamumof2

can i join.... 

been trying snce 01/01/08


----------



## mumanddad

Welcome to the group hun x


----------



## EmmyReece

welcome to the nutty thread hun lol :thumbup:


----------



## LindsayA

Ha ha I love that Emmy we are the nutty thread!"!!!!!

Hope you are ok? How are your symptoms going?

I am 11 dpo and BFN! But no realy sign that AF is on her way cramps have stopped and got milky CM?????????????????????????????????????

Why can't we just have a spot on our bodies that turns green when we are pregnant????

xx


----------



## mumanddad

Lol i love that idea about the spot hehe..x


----------



## EmmyReece

I really wish it was that simple lol ...

Everything seems to have disappeared for me, no more sore throat or headache, no more tummy cramps. Even my stretchy white cm has dried up a bit. All I can say I have is a high soft cervix :dohh:

Butttttt, I am verrrrryyyyy excited, my fella says we can start putting money away for a holiday to Turkey next June regardless of whether we have a babba or not :cloud9: The hotel we're looking at is one we went to in 2009 and it was brilliant. We saw several couples there with babies while we were there and they all managed fine :D So we're very excited, and it's an extra bonus for me to lose that weight :happydance:

LindsayA, maybe you haven't got enough hcg yet hun, I've read loads of times that milky cm is a good sign. Maybe give it until 13 or 14dpo and test again? :dust:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I've just had a major wobble because I thought we'd missed ov. I was starting to think maybe my stretchy white cm was my indication of ov, even though the last opk I did a couple of days ago was very, very light.
> 
> So I went to check my cm this morning and I couldn't actually reach my cervix and I felt quite dry (well dry compared to yesterday :blush:). So I left it a bit, had a bit of a panic, and just gone back to the loo to try again. And I can literally only just reach my cervix, it's very soft and there's still some white cm, just not as much of it as yesterday.
> 
> My only problem, is that me being me, I went and googled it, and a high soft cervix is apparently a pregnancy sign :wacko: tell me to stop getting excited please, please, please because if I talk myself into believing I'm pregnant then I'm going to be gutted if I get bfn when it comes to me testing

 not gonna tell you to stop it as i know you wont lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

today was a bloody waste of time got the immigarion who messed us around at first but lucky i got my right to stay, then went to the job center and told aloud of shit about needing blah blah forms and this and that when immmigration told us otherwise so i am no closer to having any money nor a flat:growlmad:


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: 

in all seriousness I don't think I've been lucky this month, I don't know why, it's just a feeling. but I have my pma booster on view on my desktop :hugs: so I *WILL* get there :happydance:

how did it go hun?


----------



## EmmyReece

:grr: can't believe they messed you about hun :growlmad:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :grr: can't believe they messed you about hun :growlmad:

i know bens sister is gonna take us to the other place i have to go on weds cant be arsed to trail around essen anymore the underground stank of pee lol im not in a very good mood have zilch pma sore boobs and feel like af is on way without ov


----------



## EmmyReece

awwww hun :hugs: I'm so sorry it's been a crap day for you :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwww hun :hugs: I'm so sorry it's been a crap day for you :(

no house no ov no baby even have to cancel my fs apt as ntil they sort this out i have no health inssurance:cry: so goodbye 2011 baby for me


----------



## EmmyReece

nope, I will not say goodbye to a 2011 baby for you hun ... hopefully this other place on wednesday will be more help :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> nope, I will not say goodbye to a 2011 baby for you hun ... hopefully this other place on wednesday will be more help :hugs:

i just feel like crying cant imagine anything going right atm im cramping liek hell like af is about to turn up dont even feel like bding tonight as will all be for nothing


----------



## EmmyReece

hun maybe you're about to have a very strong ov? I know I'm not an expert on these things, but it's a possibility isn't it? It might be ov cramps :hugs:

you have every right to feel like cack, it's not been a good day ... but you *WILL* get there :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> hun maybe you're about to have a very strong ov? I know I'm not an expert on these things, but it's a possibility isn't it? It might be ov cramps :hugs:
> 
> you have every right to feel like cack, it's not been a good day ... but you *WILL* get there :hugs:

just feels like evrytime i build myself up i fall from a very high hight yeh i got the right to stay but how can i live with no money:shrug: i and how can i ever get my stupid body sorted with no insurance:dohh: sorry im gonna shurup :cry:


----------



## EmmyReece

no don't hun :hugs: you built me up yesterday when I felt so crap and so low, so don't even think about stopping talking through it. I wish I had better advice to give :(

what do you need to do on wednesday?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> no don't hun :hugs: you built me up yesterday when I felt so crap and so low, so don't even think about stopping talking through it. I wish I had better advice to give :(
> 
> what do you need to do on wednesday?

its beneiftes for foreign people to see if i can get help from them i never wanted to live on benefits but its the only way we can get our own space and no cant even get that :dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: will keep everything crossed that this other place can help you out.

just an idea but what about getting on Ben's medical insurance? or is that what this is to try and do? sorry I'm so clueless hun, just trying to rack my brains, which I'm sure you guys have already done :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: will keep everything crossed that this other place can help you out.
> 
> just an idea but what about getting on Ben's medical insurance? or is that what this is to try and do? sorry I'm so clueless hun, just trying to rack my brains, which I'm sure you guys have already done :hugs:

i automaticly go on his once he gets his money etc as he is goingig onto the benefit too so we can get a flat but hes got to go back and sort that out next week too


----------



## EmmyReece

does that mean that you'd then be able to rebook your fs appointment?

makes me mad, these things should be really straight forward, instead there's so much faffing about etc :grr:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> does that mean that you'd then be able to rebook your fs appointment?
> 
> makes me mad, these things should be really straight forward, instead there's so much faffing about etc :grr:

hopeflly yeh luckily bens sister works for a soliciter so if they dnt help we can take action lol im sat piggin out on paprika crisps fanta and sandwich atm first meal of day and its after 4


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: I've been eating healthy today, well trying to at the very least, I had mandarins, peach yoghurt and a cereal bar for brekkie :D

am going to have a ham, cheese, tomato and cucumber sandwich for tonight :)

but paprika crisps and fanta sound oh so yummy at the moment :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: I've been eating healthy today, well trying to at the very least, I had mandarins, peach yoghurt and a cereal bar for brekkie :D
> 
> am going to have a ham, cheese, tomato and cucumber sandwich for tonight :)
> 
> but paprika crisps and fanta sound oh so yummy at the moment :dohh:

lol i can only get paprika crisps here i miss my snakajacks lol


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: it's a shame they don't stock some uk foods


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: it's a shame they don't stock some uk foods

real the supermarket does but its really exoensive and not nice food lol have found some online shops that do it but dont have snakajacks:( may have to get mm to send me some lol


----------



## EmmyReece

I'll try and get some together for you when I get some more money together :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'll try and get some together for you when I get some more money together :hugs:

you dont have to hun:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: I'd like to, wouldn't offer otherwise


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: I'd like to, wouldn't offer otherwise

 thank you:hugs::kiss:


----------



## EmmyReece

ahhhhh I'm absolutely starving ... going to have another cereal bar and then will probably eat early :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ahhhhh I'm absolutely starving ... going to have another cereal bar and then will probably eat early :dohh:

im having spag bog and garlic bread for dinner :happydance: help me get my pma back pleaseee


----------



## EmmyReece

yummmmmmmm :happydance:

as for pma, *you WILL end 2011 either with a baby in your arms or a baby bump. I have every single faith in you hun. you guys will get everything sorted next week and then you can rebook your fs appointment  *


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yummmmmmmm :happydance:
> 
> as for pma, *you WILL end 2011 either with a baby in your arms or a baby bump. I have every single faith in you hun. you guys will get everything sorted next week and then you can rebook your fs appointment  *

hope so alough cant see us making a baby anytime soon not without doing something i really dont want to do


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: maybe have a romantic evening hun? just you and Ben? spend the night up in your room, and just have some quality time together? get some candles, make it romantic?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: maybe have a romantic evening hun? just you and Ben? spend the night up in your room, and just have some quality time together? get some candles, make it romantic?

wont make a dif hes just told me i wont get preg without doing sumin he wants and i dont


----------



## WhisperOfHope

got a minging headache again tonight sorry for the whin ge fest x


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: don't worry about it hun, just hope your headache goes away soon x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: don't worry about it hun, just hope your headache goes away soon x

thanks hun god i need some major pma today feel like a right misserable cow lol


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm not as good as you but :blush:

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/baby-8096.jpg


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'm not as good as you but :blush:
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/baby-8096.jpg

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww:cloud9: thankys :cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: you will have your babba hun ... I just believe it :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: you will have your babba hun ... I just believe it :hugs:

i so hope so my shoulder and armpit are killing me hate when my hormones do this bloody hurts lol


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: if I could take them off you and do a swapsy even just for one day I would :hugs: but then again you might welcome yours back with open arms then :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: if I could take them off you and do a swapsy even just for one day I would :hugs: but then again you might welcome yours back with open arms then :dohh:

lol no way this shoulder pain makes me panic every cycle lol but even my doc said its repetetive strain and my hormones


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: have you got any heat packs for it, would they help at all?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: have you got any heat packs for it, would they help at all?

i use my ice pack at night what helps it alot no sex forme tonight so if ov is today or tomoz we gonna have no chnace


----------



## EmmyReece

:grr: well I hope it doesn't happen just yet then hun so you get chance to bd


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :grr: well I hope it doesn't happen just yet then hun so you get chance to bd

hopefully ov will be cd 26 like my ticker says


----------



## EmmyReece

fingers crossed hun :) 

ok, my cm has taken on a proper light beige colour, and it's defo not the wetness of the tissue showing through :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> fingers crossed hun :)
> 
> ok, my cm has taken on a proper light beige colour, and it's defo not the wetness of the tissue showing through :wacko:

eekness im exited for you:happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

I tried googling beige cm but nothing came up :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I tried googling beige cm but nothing came up :dohh:

lol its classed as spotting:winkwink:


----------



## LindsayA

Hello 

Fxed Emmy!!!!!

Well i have no cramps nothing other than weeing lots, creamy CM and my nipples hurt sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much!

I am still not holding my breath as BFN this morning but i have never had this before

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I'd say test on saturday morning hun, some people don't get bfps until 13dpo or longer :thumbup:

lindsey it'll either be af deciding to be nasty and start veryyyyyy early, or I could have been very lucky :happydance: orrrrrrr I completely missed ov and my body is gearing up to go for it properly :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'd say test on saturday morning hun, some people don't get bfps until 13dpo or longer :thumbup:
> 
> lindsey it'll either be af deciding to be nasty and start veryyyyyy early, or I could have been very lucky :happydance: orrrrrrr I completely missed ov and my body is gearing up to go for it properly :dohh:

fingers and toes crossed for you even if i do end up with toe cramp! lol


----------



## LindsayA

I got lots of tests so i know i will not be able to stop myself!!!

I am going back to Nottingham to my parents this weekend got a Bridesmaid dress fitting for my sisters wedding so i will not be back on here till sunday! But take care and Fxed to you all xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: thank you hun, the same goes for you :hugs:

when can I test??? :brat:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LindsayA said:


> Hello
> 
> Fxed Emmy!!!!!
> 
> Well i have no cramps nothing other than weeing lots, creamy CM and my nipples hurt sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much!
> 
> I am still not holding my breath as BFN this morning but i have never had this before
> 
> xxx

some ladies dont get bfps until gone 6 weeks !


----------



## EmmyReece

LindsayA said:


> I got lots of tests so i know i will not be able to stop myself!!!
> 
> I am going back to Nottingham to my parents this weekend got a Bridesmaid dress fitting for my sisters wedding so i will not be back on here till sunday! But take care and Fxed to you all xxx

hope you have a lovely weekend hun, let us know the outcome when you get back, keeping everything crossed for you :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: thank you hun, the same goes for you :hugs:
> 
> when can I test??? :brat:

never:haha: just let the baba arrive:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

:brat: that's not fairrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 

:rofl:

I've discovered that I have 2 crushes :blush:

first of all the guy who plays the principal Michael in Neighbours

https://holysoapcdn.five.tv/assets/images/13791/Michael_large.jpg?1285843682

and Scott Patterson who plays Luke Danes in the Gilmore Girls

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_C2Qy6fcratE/TQQzkq97DuI/AAAAAAAAALc/pgNJSa_lSpY/s1600/luke.jpg

:dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :brat: that's not fairrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I've discovered that I have 2 crushes :blush:
> 
> first of all the guy who plays the principal Michael in Neighbours
> 
> https://holysoapcdn.five.tv/assets/images/13791/Michael_large.jpg?1285843682
> 
> and Scott Patterson who plays Luke Danes in the Gilmore Girls
> 
> https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_C2Qy6fcratE/TQQzkq97DuI/AAAAAAAAALc/pgNJSa_lSpY/s1600/luke.jpg
> 
> :dohh:

:rofl: dont watch either of them programes haha i loveeeeeeeeeeeee edward cullen haha


----------



## EmmyReece

I don't normally have celebrity crushes, but I'll make an exception for those two yummmm :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I don't normally have celebrity crushes, but I'll make an exception for those two yummmm :D

:haha: not my cupa tea :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I have weird taste in men


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: I have weird taste in men

lol what ever floats your boat and tickles your fancy:winkwink:


----------



## EmmyReece

Chris tickles my fancy :rofl:

ohhhhhhh forgot to say all my baby clothes from Asda arrived today, the Mr Tickle sleepsuit and the Thomas the Tank pjs

:wohoo:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> Chris tickles my fancy :rofl:
> 
> ohhhhhhh forgot to say all my baby clothes from Asda arrived today, the Mr Tickle sleepsuit and the Thomas the Tank pjs
> 
> :wohoo:

showww


----------



## EmmyReece

I don't know where my camera is lol :dohh: just gonna find it :D


----------



## EmmyReece

got it :D

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0018-2.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0019-2.jpg

oh and this one arrived from debenhams too :D

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0020-4.jpg


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> got it :D
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0018-2.jpg
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0019-2.jpg
> 
> oh and this one arrived from debenhams too :D
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0020-4.jpg

sooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute!:cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

still all boys' stuff though :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> still all boys' stuff though :dohh:

lol you need to buy a lil pink dress or something matalans have some nice ones:winkwink: im gonna head to bed will be on tomorrow tho :thumbup: im knakerd and ache think im coming down with lergies again :( night night xx


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwwww night night hun, hope you feel better tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Scamp

omg Emmy, those clothes are sooo cute :cloud9:
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:cloud9:

I just need something to fill them with now :dohh:

how's things hun?


----------



## Scamp

Good thanks hun :flower: How are you? 
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah everything's good here ... dying to test even though am only cd 22 and not sure how many dpo I am :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies just dragged myself outa bed had worst nioght sleep ever lol kept smelling burning and thinking the lfat was on fire and it was soooooo windy that the shutters on the bottom floor flat were going ten to the dozen kept me up:dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwwwwwww hun :hugs: hope you get a better night's sleep tonight


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwwwwwwwww hun :hugs: hope you get a better night's sleep tonight

me too but doubt it lol weather aint due to get any better:dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

:dohh:

when's it due to improve?

it's tipping down here yuck and to top it all off I don't feel 100%


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :dohh:
> 
> when's it due to improve?
> 
> it's tipping down here yuck and to top it all off I don't feel 100%

not sure we have 3 months worth of rain in the spacce of a couple ofdays plus the snow is all melting so we have lots of big puddles and flooding in non rural areas:dohh: yo still feeling icky?


----------



## EmmyReece

it's weird ... I can't exactly place it ... normally I can say I feel sick, or I've got a headache or something ... but this, I just feel off colour :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> it's weird ... I can't exactly place it ... normally I can say I feel sick, or I've got a headache or something ... but this, I just feel off colour :dohh:

fxd its a beany babay:dust:


----------



## EmmyReece

I really, really hope so ... I hate waiting, and knowing that there's a chance is just making it unbearable :wacko:

was laughing earlier too cos I couldn't reach my cervix :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I really, really hope so ... I hate waiting, and knowing that there's a chance is just making it unbearable :wacko:
> 
> was laughing earlier too cos I couldn't reach my cervix :rofl:

i can never reach my cervix lol i tense up


----------



## EmmyReece

I can normally reach it, and generally at this stage in my cycle it's normally quite low down, but at the moment it's really high up :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I can normally reach it, and generally at this stage in my cycle it's normally quite low down, but at the moment it's really high up :wacko:

i think high is ment to be good for preg


----------



## EmmyReece

I am so unbelievably tempted to test, but it'd only show a bfn as I reckon it's still too early (if I've been lucky at all) :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I am so unbelievably tempted to test, but it'd only show a bfn as I reckon it's still too early (if I've been lucky at all) :dohh:

im gon na say wait until day 31 just to totrute you haha


----------



## EmmyReece

ahhhh that's more than a week :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ahhhh that's more than a week :dohh:

lol or ntil you think af is due then test


----------



## EmmyReece

well my ticker says next af is 25th Jan, so that's even longer :dohh: 

I think I can hold out for a week, no idea how, but I'll give it a try :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> well my ticker says next af is 25th Jan, so that's epven longer :dohh:
> 
> I think I can hold out for a week, no idea how, but I'll give it a try :D

;
lol the longer you wait the better the line


----------



## EmmyReece

if there's a line at all :p


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> if there's a line at all :p

the longer you wait the more chance


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I really hope this is it ... I think I'll be gutted if it doesn't happen this cycle :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: I really hope this is it ... I think I'll be gutted if it doesn't happen this cycle :(

:hugs: you wll be yeh but youl pick urself up after a few days and try try again


----------



## EmmyReece

:brat: I don't want to try try again lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :brat: I don't want to try try again lol

lol you will tho and youl have the most loved wanted baby cos you went thru so much to get him/her


----------



## EmmyReece

how come you always know what to say? lol I never know what to say to make someone feel better when they feel like shit


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> how come you always know what to say? lol I never know what to say to make someone feel better when they feel like shit

i dunno lol :shrug: but its true:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

it's a good thing, believe me :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> it's a good thing, believe me :hugs:

used to write poetry and have people in tears too lol


----------



## EmmyReece

arghhhhhh I'm -£47 on my bank because they messed up ... got to put my birthday money in the bank now to get it back to normal :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> arghhhhhh I'm -£47 on my bank because they messed up ... got to put my birthday money in the bank now to get it back to normal :(

i have a debt of 875 thanks to my bank messing up its with a debt collecter back in the uk what i cant pay yet:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm really gutted, cos I've been so careful with money ... it's taken them 2 weeks to update it, even longer because it was from the week in the run up to Xmas :grr:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'm really gutted, cos I've been so careful with money ... it's taken them 2 weeks to update it, even longer because it was from the week in the run up to Xmas :grr:

hate how banks like to mess up then give us the blame and the debt


----------



## EmmyReece

:cry: just asked Chris to lend me £30 until later, and he's kicked off at me, as it is I'm having to use the last of my birthday money because the bank messed up :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :cry: just asked Chris to lend me £30 until later, and he's kicked off at me, as it is I'm having to use the last of my birthday money because the bank messed up :cry:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

I just hate being made to feel like crap about something that isn't even my fault :grr: 

And now I feel :sick: :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I just hate being made to feel like crap about something that isn't even my fault :grr:
> 
> And now I feel :sick: :cry:

your hormones are nuts this cycle lol


----------



## EmmyReece

they're driving me crazy :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> they're driving me crazy :wacko:

lol at least they are working :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

oooh i has ewcm again


----------



## EmmyReece

yay :happydance:

we've just been up to the caravan to see what it's like as we're looking at going back on Monday, and it's not too bad ... just hope the snow stays away


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yay :happydance:
> 
> we've just been up to the caravan to see what it's like as we're looking at going back on Monday, and it's not too bad ... just hope the snow stays away

 lol yayy back to your own space :hugs:

ive just sat and worked out last months lp and was only 9 days! hope i havent messed my cycles up by taking soy googles and seems to of happend to alot of women after a few months of taking it:nope:


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhhhh crap :nope: I really hope it hasn't happened to you hun :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ohhhhh crap :nope: I really hope it hasn't happened to you hun :hugs:

so do i all other cycles ive taken it were fine 16 day lp etc but last cycle was only 9


----------



## EmmyReece

maybe it was just an odd cycle hun :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> maybe it was just an odd cycle hun :hugs:

i hope so it came on the last day i took my thursh stuff:shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

:wacko: I've got no idea what to suggest ... oooohhh actually isn't vitamin b6 meant to help lengthen the lp?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :wacko: I've got no idea what to suggest ... oooohhh actually isn't vitamin b6 meant to help lengthen the lp?

i think it is yeh but ive no money to buy any:cry:


----------



## EmmyReece

maybe try it next cycle if it's another short one? :hugs:

I know how you feel on the money front, am gutted cos my birthday money has been spent on correcting the bank's mistake :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> maybe try it next cycle if it's another short one? :hugs:
> 
> I know how you feel on the money front, am gutted cos my birthday money has been spent on correcting the bank's mistake :cry:

just found my multi vits have b6 in them so gonna start taking them again see if it helps this cycle also keep forgeting to take my folic acid:dohh: need that defo lol


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: see that might help in the short run :thumbup:

I am so ready for this cycle to be over and done with :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: see that might help in the short run :thumbup:
> 
> I am so ready for this cycle to be over and done with :(

whers ur pma gine?!


----------



## EmmyReece

I feel really low, I keep looking at my piccy on the desktop and trying to boost myself up again but it's no use ... I think me and Chris arguing this morning has really got me down, plus with feeling sicky again too :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I feel really low, I keep looking at my piccy on the desktop and trying to boost myself up again but it's no use ... I think me and Chris arguing this morning has really got me down, plus with feeling sicky again too :wacko:

i get liek that when we argue it sucks


----------



## EmmyReece

he used to have to bail me out alot, but he hasn't needed to for ages, and the first time I ask him for some help in months he just kicks off at me :cry:

and I don't want to go back to the caravan :cry:

I want to be in a nice warm house, just me, Chris and our babba :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> he used to have to bail me out alot, but he hasn't needed to for ages, and the first time I ask him for some help in months he just kicks off at me :cry:
> 
> and I don't want to go back to the caravan :cry:
> 
> *I want to be in a nice warm house, just me, Chris and our babba* :cry:

you will be hun nobody ever gets the first house they see anyway you just gota keep up the pma and things will go you way and youl have your house your baby and yould be moaning at chris for not changing nappys in no time:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

it just drives me mad, cos we all want a baby so badly, yet there's people out there who get pregnant at the drop of a hat, who don't kids but fall pregnant, people who smoke and drink heavily during their pregnancy, who palm off their babies onto anyone they can when they're here ... it's not right :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> it just drives me mad, cos we all want a baby so badly, yet there's people out there who get pregnant at the drop of a hat, who don't kids but fall pregnant, people who smoke and drink heavily during their pregnancy, who palm off their babies onto anyone they can when they're here ... it's not right :cry:

i know exatly what you mean a family firnd is on her 4th child she shouts swears and smacks the kids she has now she weaned her yongest on chicken nuggest and pizza! and now shes preg again may i add she smokes thiutout all her pregnancys even did coke when preg with her youngest son:growlmad:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i love playing with this lol 
https://www.morphthing.com/ uplod a piccy of me and ben and shows pics of what our baby could look like


----------



## WhisperOfHope

haha
 



Attached Files:







baby-b.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## WhisperOfHope

and this one lol can you tell im bored?
 



Attached Files:







babywb20110107070657262b8f0a96e707e30b105a89e3d0f60f.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwww :cloud9:

I'm attempting one now :blush:


----------



## gilmore85

hey ladies :wave:

would love to join this thread please have been TTC #1 since March 2010


----------



## EmmyReece

this is what we got
 



Attached Files:







Picture 3.png
File size: 118.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## WhisperOfHope

gilmore85 said:


> hey ladies :wave:
> 
> would love to join this thread please have been TTC #1 since March 2010

welcome to the nuthouse leave your sanity at the door:happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

hi gilmore :hi:

welcome :)

:dust:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> this is what we got

awwwww i can see you boith in him lol even chris's glasses haha


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: yep that made me giggle


----------



## EmmyReece

I might do an opk tonight :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I might do an opk tonight :blush:

lol opks can show pregnancy hormone


----------



## EmmyReece

that's what I was thinking :blush: I really, really want to ... but I don't want to, ahhhh that probably doesn't make any sense :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> that's what I was thinking :blush: I really, really want to ... but I don't want to, ahhhh that probably doesn't make any sense :dohh:

lmao yeh it does ur so like me!


----------



## EmmyReece

what do you think hun?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> what do you think hun?

if you really want to then do it hun just remember it may be too early for anything to show


----------



## EmmyReece

if it did show, then the opk would need to be a positive wouldn't it? I'm gonna wait until 5 and then do one and see what happens


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> if it did show, then the opk would need to be a positive wouldn't it? I'm gonna wait until 5 and then do one and see what happens

i think so yeh im not 100%sure tho


----------



## EmmyReece

well the last one I did was practically nothing, very, very faint ... so we'll wait and see what happens ... fingers crossed :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

this should help hun https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html


----------



## EmmyReece

:thumbup: thanks hun :D

I'm bursting for the loo :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :thumbup: thanks hun :D
> 
> I'm bursting for the loo :dohh:

lol no testing yet :haha: i think im gonna go jump in the bath wont be long :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

okies hun, have a nice soak :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> okies hun, have a nice soak :thumbup:

back jst wanted to wash my hair and scared of the shower lol


----------



## EmmyReece

lol I'm gonna have a shower at about 6 while my opk develops lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol I'm gonna have a shower at about 6 while my opk develops lol

showes are pure evil for me lol especilay this one never slipped so much ion a shower in ma life!


----------



## EmmyReece

we're kinda lucky, it's just a wet room so no climbing into the shower or anything :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> we're kinda lucky, it's just a wet room so no climbing into the shower or anything :)

my frirns mum had one of them when i was younger i used to love useing it lol


----------



## EmmyReece

lol ... mum used to have an amazing corner bath, I'd soak in it for hours :)

I'd love to find a house with one of them in :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol ... mum used to have an amazing corner bath, I'd soak in it for hours :)
> 
> I'd love to find a house with one of them in :D

lol il settle for a shower i dont slip in!


----------



## EmmyReece

what about some extra shower mats when your money gets sorted?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> what about some extra shower mats when your money gets sorted?

we havent even got one yet lol


----------



## EmmyReece

no I mean buying some extra ones for while you're at Ben's mum's and then take them with you for your house / flat when you get one sorted?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> no I mean buying some extra ones for while you're at Ben's mum's and then take them with you for your house / flat when you get one sorted?

ohhh lol yeh we are gonna when we get some money togtehr if i dont break my kneck b4 hand haha


----------



## EmmyReece

lol :hugs:

does his mum have any bath mats at all?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol :hugs:
> 
> does his mum have any bath mats at all?

NOPE SHE DOESNT LIKE THEM SAYS ITS SLIPYER WITH THEM:dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

oops sprry for the caps was eating my tea lol


----------



## EmmyReece

lol that's ok

:dohh: for no bath mats though :wacko:

going to go for my shower in a bit, and do an opk :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol that's ok
> 
> :dohh: for no bath mats though :wacko:
> 
> going to go for my shower in a bit, and do an opk :blush:

just dont be blah if its neg it cold simply be too early


----------



## EmmyReece

I won't, I promise ... I kinda expect it to be negative to be honest


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I won't, I promise ... I kinda expect it to be negative to be honest

not long till you poas lol


----------



## EmmyReece

lol I went early, only a faint line, so it's still negative ... 

weird thing is I thought my boobs were bigger and heavier, but then maybe I'm thinking that because I want the slightest thing to hint towards it? :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol I went early, only a faint line, so it's still negative ...
> 
> weird thing is I thought my boobs were bigger and heavier, but then maybe I'm thinking that because I want the slightest thing to hint towards it? :dohh:

thats the thing aint it never know if its in ur mind or real lol i hate symptom spotting yet cant stop myself doing it


----------



## EmmyReece

that's what I keep thinking, is it real or is it in my head?

I don't mind about getting the negative opk, honestly I don't. But, I wish my mind wouldn't play tricks on me that's all :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> that's what I keep thinking, is it real or is it in my head?
> 
> I don't mind about getting the negative opk, honestly I don't. But, I wish my mind wouldn't play tricks on me that's all :(

i kow what you mean hun. im getting sum :sex: tonight:happydance: gonna have a drinky poos to relax


----------



## EmmyReece

okie doke hun :D what you got to drink tonight?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> okie doke hun :D what you got to drink tonight?

just a few glasses of wine and lemonade lol nothing exiting but if it gets me tipsy its good lol


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs:

gonna make a baby bergmann even if i end up sore and unable to walk!


----------



## EmmyReece

I wish you all the luck in the world hun :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I wish you all the luck in the world hun :hugs:

may make a lil gf or bf for your beany to be:winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## EmmyReece

lol :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol :hugs:

eyuckkkkkkkkk ben has just given me a PINT glass of wine lol tastes minging


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: too much wine, not enough lemonade?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: too much wine, not enough lemonade?

yep just mad ehim empty some and pourd in lemonade hah its minging dry wine blahhhhhh


----------



## EmmyReece

lol

I'm gonna watch some more Glee tonight :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol
> 
> I'm gonna watch some more Glee tonight :happydance:

old or new?


----------



## EmmyReece

old one ... I've not been able to watch any of the series yet, can't wait for monday though :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> old one ... I've not been able to watch any of the series yet, can't wait for monday though :)

i have seen all the new one hehe on sidereel.com:D


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm gonna try and wait, it's killing me though ... all the adverts are driving me crazy :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'm gonna try and wait, it's killing me though ... all the adverts are driving me crazy :dohh:

you wont be disappointed:thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo: am so excited


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :wohoo: am so excited

im gonna watch it again on the tv hehe blah this wine tastes like paint thinner


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: he could have at least got some decent wine :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: he could have at least got some decent wine :dohh:

i LOVE cinzano asti but the local shop netto and plassmann dont sell it and edeka the shop that does is hal hour walk away!


----------



## EmmyReece

yikes that's a bit far to walk :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yikes that's a bit far to walk :dohh:

yeh lol theres a netto just round the corner and a plassmann up the hill but they only sell this yucky wine lol


----------



## EmmyReece

lol, hope you get some nice wine for another night :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol, hope you get some nice wine for another night :D

hes gonna get me my cinzano asti for the next time:winkwink:


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo:

yayyyyyyyy


----------



## WhisperOfHope

my facebook is coverd in boobs:wacko:


----------



## EmmyReece

boobs??? lol :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> boobs??? lol :wacko:

yeh lol for somereason everyones ploading pics of them breastfeeding:wacko:


----------



## EmmyReece

:wacko: maybe it's something to raise awareness?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :wacko: maybe it's something to raise awareness?

yeh i think it is lol but its coverd in boobys lol


----------



## EmmyReece

lol 

love this episode of Glee, it's the one where they do the mash ups and all take those caffeine pills that send them hyper


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol
> 
> love this episode of Glee, it's the one where they do the mash ups and all take those caffeine pills that send them hyper

i think i remember that lol i love the britney eppisode in the new one haha


----------



## EmmyReece

this ring any bells?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=og_8Trt_nTs

oooohhhh that's another one to add to my crush list - Mark Salling

https://www.exposay.com/celebrity-photos/mark-salling-2009-tca-summer-tour-fox-allstar-02PNfZ.jpg


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> this ring any bells?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=og_8Trt_nTs
> 
> oooohhhh that's another one to add to my crush list - Mark Salling
> 
> https://www.exposay.com/celebrity-photos/mark-salling-2009-tca-summer-tour-fox-allstar-02PNfZ.jpg

 nope lol think we musta been busy that day lol:winkwink:


----------



## EmmyReece

lol ... you should watch it :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol ... you should watch it :D

i feel shloshed


----------



## EmmyReece

lol go get some babymaking in :winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol go get some babymaking in :winkwink:

i canny till sonja goes to bo bos lol


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: what time does she normally go to bed?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: what time does she normally go to bed?

bwtewwn now and half 10 lol and its 21/07 nopw


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhhhh crikey, hope she goes bed soon for you :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ohhhhh crikey, hope she goes bed soon for you :thumbup:

im watchin eastenders then im goping to bed if ben aint ready il stioll him lol


----------



## EmmyReece

lol :D I'm still on Glee :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol :D I'm still on Glee :haha:

youu shokld jump on piss


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl:

:wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

nah nite bead time fpor bonzo::D:kiss::hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

night night hun :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

soooooooooooooo embarassing when lying nakey on pillow and m,other inlaw knocks on door!


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhhhh damn ... did you get to any babymaking :winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ohhhhh damn ... did you get to any babymaking :winkwink:

yepsyu andddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd o have had one hello kitty f a temp rise this morn:happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: yayyyyyy


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :happydance: yayyyyyy

i so hope it is ov as we woulda hit it right on the head


----------



## EmmyReece

that would be so brill if it is :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> that would be so brill if it is :happydance:

i soooooooooo hope so just looked at my old chart and my temp always goes to around 58/60 on ov day then rises again and then get crosshairs[-o&lt;


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: will keep everything crossed for you


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: will keep everything crossed for you

:hugs: hows you today?


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm doing ok, got a really odd sensation down in my lower tummy, it kinda feels like little bubbles popping :wacko: and it definitely doesn't feel like gas :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'm doing ok, got a really odd sensation down in my lower tummy, it kinda feels like little bubbles popping :wacko: and it definitely doesn't feel like gas :wacko:

eeeeek:happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

it's really weird ... I've never come across it before :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> it's really weird ... I've never come across it before :wacko:

:dust::dust::dust::dance:


----------



## EmmyReece

I don't know if it's anything to get excited about hun :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I don't know if it's anything to get excited about hun :dohh:

bubbles in the belly is trust lol everytime my mates have said they preg they had that a few weeks b4 hand


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: what a weird thing to happen lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: what a weird thing to happen lol

its to do with implantation and growing


----------



## EmmyReece

:wacko: lol it still baffles me, it seems to have stopped at the moment

I'm gonna buy some cheapo tests from ebay I think, and then if I start getting lines then I'll buy a frer


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :wacko: lol it still baffles me, it seems to have stopped at the moment
> 
> I'm gonna buy some cheapo tests from ebay I think, and then if I start getting lines then I'll buy a frer

thats a gd idea means u canny test untl they arrive haah


----------



## EmmyReece

:p lol but I'm gonna be ordering them tomorrow


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :p lol but I'm gonna be ordering them tomorrow

yep and its royal mail hehe so youl be seeing them in a mionth:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: 

I'm gonna try and not get too worked up though, just in case lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I'm gonna try and not get too worked up though, just in case lol

im gonna TRY no ss this time if i have ovd just hope my lp is back at 16!


----------



## EmmyReece

have you got your vitamins you can take? the ones you said had b6 in them? that might give a bit of extra help :thumbup:

I have a habit of when I symptom spot, I somehow manage to talk myself into believing that I'm definitely pregnant. And I don't want to do it this time around because I feel like I've got more of a chance and if it turns out that I'm not, I think I'll be more gutted if I get worked up about it


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> have you got your vitamins you can take? the ones you said had b6 in them? that might give a bit of extra help :thumbup:
> 
> I have a habit of when I symptom spot, I somehow manage to talk myself into believing that I'm definitely pregnant. And I don't want to do it this time around because I feel like I've got more of a chance and if it turns out that I'm not, I think I'll be more gutted if I get worked up about it

yeh just took my multi vit and my folic acid so any pottential beasny is having help


----------



## WhisperOfHope

are you taking folic acid?


----------



## EmmyReece

I've got folic acid up at ours :dohh: should have collected it yesterday lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I've got folic acid up at ours :dohh: should have collected it yesterday lol

you really need to take it hun especialy the first few weeks from ov i just take it eveyday no matter what lol


----------



## EmmyReece

I'll start taking it again :thumbup:

why is it everytime I eat at the moment, no matter what I eat, I feel queasy 10 minutes later ... :wacko: maybe I've got a tummy bug :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'll start taking it again :thumbup:
> 
> why is it everytime I eat at the moment, no matter what I eat, I feel queasy 10 minutes later ... :wacko: maybe I've got a tummy bug :wacko:

mjaybe a tummyy bug or :winkwink:


----------



## EmmyReece

I hope it's the :winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I hope it's the :winkwink:

me too lol god i feel sick hangover is kicking in haha


----------



## EmmyReece

lol it's that cheap wine you had :winkwink:

I think I might watch some more Glee today ... well either that or Gilmore Girls :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol it's that cheap wine you had :winkwink:
> 
> I think I might watch some more Glee today ... well either that or Gilmore Girls :happydance:

im gonna pma window shop lol ben appolagised to me yesterdya for the other thing:cloud9: but did say if i wont do that i at least have to get tipsy so i relax and wee get some :winkwink:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: I'm glad he apologised hun

I've decided that I *WILL* be having this buggy when we have a babba ... it's called the Tako Jumper :D the only problem I have with it, is the you can't seem to have the stroller facing you :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







Picture 4.png
File size: 264.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: I'm glad he apologised hun
> 
> I've decided that I *WILL* be having this buggy when we have a babba ... it's called the Tako Jumper :D the only problem I have with it, is the you can't seem to have the stroller facing you :wacko:

thats a nice pram is that the one from ebay?


----------



## EmmyReece

it's one of the ones from ebay :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> it's one of the ones from ebay :blush:

hehe i cant decide on what pram i want think i may go for a cheepy one first and change when baba is a lil bigger and needs to go in the buggy part


----------



## EmmyReece

I love the obaby zezu ones :) and they seem quite cheap too, but have decent reviews on kiddicare :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I love the obaby zezu ones :) and they seem quite cheap too, but have decent reviews on kiddicare :thumbup:

what ones that again?


----------



## EmmyReece

this one :thumbup:

absolutely love it, it does the parent facing stroller mode, got the pram and then the carseat is extra, but you can get the whole system on ebay for £280 :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Picture 5.png
File size: 128.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> this one :thumbup:
> 
> absolutely love it, it does the parent facing stroller mode, got the pram and then the carseat is extra, but you can get the whole system on ebay for £280 :thumbup:

thats a really good price lol we are sat arguing over buggies:haha: all the ones ive chosen he doesnt like says they aint sturdy enough:dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

we both really liek this one not this colour tho
 



Attached Files:







BUGGY.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## EmmyReece

I love the plain black or black and white buggies because it means you can accesorize it with any colour you want :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I love the plain black or black and white buggies because it means you can accesorize it with any colour you want :thumbup:

yeh thats a good point think i might ask ben for a trip to toys r us to test drive some more porams lol


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: I'll drag Chris along to a store one day


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :happydance: I'll drag Chris along to a store one day

i just love pushing the prams around lol


----------



## EmmyReece

that bubbling seems to have stopped :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i really like this one too
 



Attached Files:







Condor-4S-purple-black_2.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 1









Condor-4S-purple-black_1.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 0









496be508d2.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> that bubbling seems to have stopped :wacko:

it prob will hun wont last for ever


----------



## EmmyReece

lol it was such a weird feeling, and am quite sure I've never had it before

how likely is it do you think? that I didn't ov while we were away like I think I did? I'm not getting all depressed, just curious lol :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol it was such a weird feeling, and am quite sure I've never had it before
> 
> how likely is it do you think? that I didn't ov while we were away like I think I did? I'm not getting all depressed, just curious lol :blush:

id say not very bt you know your body more then i do hun i think you have defo ovd but i couldnt tell you when it was lol


----------



## EmmyReece

hmmmmm I've just done an opk, it's not positive, but it is quite a bit darker than the one I did last night ... maybe there's just too much ink in it :wacko: I just wanna keep an eye on things over the next few days, just in case I do ov on cd 27 like my ticker says ...

I think I have ovd already, all the signs point to it, and my cm is definitely still white and cloudy, but I'd like to keep an eye on things :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> hmmmmm I've just done an opk, it's not positive, but it is quite a bit darker than the one I did last night ... maybe there's just too much ink in it :wacko: I just wanna keep an eye on things over the next few days, just in case I do ov on cd 27 like my ticker says ...
> 
> I think I have ovd already, all the signs point to it, and my cm is definitely still white and cloudy, but I'd like to keep an eye on things :dohh:

yeh just cover ur basis:thumbup: i got no bloody tv signal and bens gone out so cant get it back as no idea hoe to do it lol


----------



## EmmyReece

:grr: hope he comes back soon so you can sort it out hun ...

this is what I've just got

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0021-4.jpg


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :grr: hope he comes back soon so you can sort it out hun ...
> 
> this is what I've just got
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0021-4.jpg

could be the start of a bfp:shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

I'd only held wee in for a couple of hours, tops, going to try and wait until 16.00 and then test again ... 

the lighting in this room doesn't really do it justice ... next one I do, I'll wait and take a pic in the bathroom cos the lighting is better in there ...

would be so amazing if it was the start of a bfp :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'd only held wee in for a couple of hours, tops, going to try and wait until 16.00 and then test again ...
> 
> the lighting in this room doesn't really do it justice ... next one I do, I'll wait and take a pic in the bathroom cos the lighting is better in there ...
> 
> would be so amazing if it was the start of a bfp :cloud9:

fxd for yo:happydance: it defo aint ov as u have had that


----------



## EmmyReece

if it carries on like this and af arrives, I'll get the dr to run some tests for me ... it defo wasn't fmu, and I'd gone again before that one :blush:

:happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> if it carries on like this and af arrives, I'll get the dr to run some tests for me ... it defo wasn't fmu, and I'd gone again before that one :blush:
> 
> :happydance:

yeh i would too as multiple times of dark opks can signal pcos


----------



## EmmyReece

have already been tested for that, but might get them to repeat the tests again for me ... 

I'm kinda excited :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> have already been tested for that, but might get them to repeat the tests again for me ...
> 
> I'm kinda excited :blush:

i am too for you :happydance:

ben just said we can go look in toys r suu one day and see the bugggy i really like:happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

ahhhhh :happydance: I'm so excited for you :D

I think we'll probably go for the o baby zezu from ebay that comes with the car seat too for £280 :happydance:

I think I watched too much Glee last night ... I had a weird dream about Matthew Morrison - Mr Schue :wacko: :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ahhhhh :happydance: I'm so excited for you :D
> 
> I think we'll probably go for the o baby zezu from ebay that comes with the car seat too for £280 :happydance:
> 
> I think I watched too much Glee last night ... I had a weird dream about Matthew Morrison - Mr Schue :wacko: :blush:

make sure you check the car seat is a good one with side impact etc lol im a safety freak:haha: i have to admit minus his curly hair he is quite yum lol


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah Chris has been on about stuff like that too ... see I could just get the normal one from kiddicare for £280 and then get a really decent car seat for when we need it :thumbup:

I'm yucky and sweaty now, I've just been doing this :rofl:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZJ4l-hTkcs


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yeah Chris has been on about stuff like that too ... see I could just get the normal one from kiddicare for £280 and then get a really decent car seat for when we need it :thumbup:
> 
> I'm yucky and sweaty now, I've just been doing this :rofl:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZJ4l-hTkcs

lol i cant do that i tried was too hard and i have nilch rhytem lol


----------



## EmmyReece

I don't have rhythm either, but I could do with trying to get fit either for while beanie ie snuggled in or ready for one to snuggle in :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I don't have rhythm either, but I could do with trying to get fit either for while beanie ie snuggled in or ready for one to snuggle in :thumbup:

lol yeh same here but dont wanna looka wally dancing or trying to dance and falling over hah


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl:

I really fancy, chips, soaked in vinegar :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I really fancy, chips, soaked in vinegar :dohh:

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm chips and gravy with vinegar mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm*drools*


----------



## EmmyReece

ahhh don't get me started, well it was me starting on about it lol, I'm trying so hard with this diet again, but I really fancy some good old fashioned junk food :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ahhh don't get me started, well it was me starting on about it lol, I'm trying so hard with this diet again, but I really fancy some good old fashioned junk food :wacko:

do a peter pan and imagine it lol


----------



## EmmyReece

I might be able to imagine symptoms like my boobs getting bigger, but my imagination isn't that good :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I might be able to imagine symptoms like my boobs getting bigger, but my imagination isn't that good :rofl:

lol well he does it lol imagine a plate full of burgers and and chips with chiken nuggets and stuff mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## EmmyReece

nah just the chips and vinegar lol ... I know it's nothing near, but I might have beans on toast for dinner tonight :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> nah just the chips and vinegar lol ... I know it's nothing near, but I might have beans on toast for dinner tonight :D

meany:( i dont like the german beans:cry: i want heinz beanssssss


----------



## EmmyReece

we don't have heinz beans in either :(

this is a better pic of the opk hun, seems to have faded a bit since earlier though ...

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0016-5.jpg


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> we don't have heinz beans in either :(
> 
> this is a better pic of the opk hun, seems to have faded a bit since earlier though ...
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0016-5.jpg

still v dark for post ov


----------



## EmmyReece

will have to see what happens at 16.00, am gonna keep this one for comparison later


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> will have to see what happens at 16.00, am gonna keep this one for comparison later

yeh:) ben just told me that the lil girl in the apartment nder us was taken to hosp in amblance last night dunno how old she is or anythign lol but they still aint home the blonds are still down too


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwww poor thing :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwwww poor thing :(

i think shes about 3 shes often ill with fever etc


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwww :(

I wish it was 16.00 I'm quite excited :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwwwww :(
> 
> I wish it was 16.00 I'm quite excited :blush:

lol you need to keepo busy inbetween


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm trying to, but there isn't much to do lol ... I'm playing poker on fb atm lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'm trying to, but there isn't much to do lol ... I'm playing poker on fb atm lol

lol what about baby shopping lol nursery etc lol


----------



## EmmyReece

I think I know which one I want :blush: just gonna find pics and finish this round


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I think I know which one I want :blush: just gonna find pics and finish this round

lol okies


----------



## EmmyReece

If money was no object I'd have this set - Europe Baby Jelle White Roomset - Cotbed, Chest & Wardrobe - £1,240.75 from Kiddicare

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/Picture7-1.png

but more realistically we'd probably end up going for this one - Kub Madera Roomset Cotbed including Underbed Storage Drawer, Chest & Wardrobe - £659.97

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/Picture8-1.png

I haven't looked on ebay yet, so knowing me I'll spot something and fall in love with it on there :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> If money was no object I'd have this set - Europe Baby Jelle White Roomset - Cotbed, Chest & Wardrobe - £1,240.75 from Kiddicare
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/Picture7-1.png
> 
> but more realistically we'd probably end up going for this one - Kub Madera Roomset Cotbed including Underbed Storage Drawer, Chest & Wardrobe - £659.97
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/Picture8-1.png
> 
> I haven't looked on ebay yet, so knowing me I'll spot something and fall in love with it on there :dohh:

they are really nice but ebay has nice sets too for 300 odd lol more savings


----------



## EmmyReece

we'll probably go for something off ebay to be honest, and we'll probably get the buggy off ebay too :thumbup:

2 hours to go :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> we'll probably go for something off ebay to be honest, and we'll probably get the buggy off ebay too :thumbup:
> 
> 2 hours to go :happydance:

lol only an hour to me lol


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah but I'm doing it 16.00 my time :rofl: 2 hours :p

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/IzziwotnotBa...urniture_ET&hash=item1c18335ed1#ht_1190wt_907

£699 including cot bed, mattress, wardrobe, dresser and shelf :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Picture 9.png
File size: 286.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yeah but I'm doing it 16.00 my time :rofl: 2 hours :p
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/IzziwotnotBa...urniture_ET&hash=item1c18335ed1#ht_1190wt_907
> 
> £699 including cot bed, mattress, wardrobe, dresser and shelf :cloud9:

thats really nice toooo


----------



## EmmyReece

I just need something to put in it lol :cloud9: 

that's the sort of thing I really want :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i love this one but unfortunatlu dont have nearly 1000 euros:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







sf-set.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I just need something to put in it lol :cloud9:
> 
> that's the sort of thing I really want :D

init lol


----------



## EmmyReece

omggggggg that's soooooo cute :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> omggggggg that's soooooo cute :D

i know i need 998 euros!


----------



## EmmyReece

:grr: maybe someone will buy it as a pressie when you have a babba


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :grr: maybe someone will buy it as a pressie when you have a babba

doubt it lol can just buy stickers and make it myself lol i have really bad botty burps sorry tmi i know but i think thats a good sign of hormones for me:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: yay for the bottom burps 

I feel fine at the moment after my little bubbles this morning :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: yay for the bottom burps
> 
> I feel fine at the moment after my little bubbles this morning :blush:

im a bit worried thati havent got a chnace this mth if i did ov today then we have only got 4 days :sex: in out of 8 days where we could of


----------



## mumanddad

Hello hope your all well.. Im fighting this flu bug at the minute :(

i have found another 2 jobs to apply for doing what i can do and there in schools so there perfect for once i finally have a baby and its great pay :D so im busy updating my cv hehe.


----------



## EmmyReece

ooooohhhhh goood luck for the jobs hun :happydance:

lindsey get pouncing on Ben tonight and tomorrow :winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ooooohhhhh goood luck for the jobs hun :happydance:
> 
> lindsey get pouncing on Ben tonight and tomorrow :winkwink:

havent got any more booze lol


----------



## EmmyReece

:dohh:

just been looking at more baby pics :blush:

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2568/140/83/601243335/n601243335_2266164_5371709.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2568/140/83/601243335/n601243335_2266162_4136013.jpg


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :dohh:
> 
> just been looking at more baby pics :blush:
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2568/140/83/601243335/n601243335_2266164_5371709.jpg
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2568/140/83/601243335/n601243335_2266162_4136013.jpg

awwwwww lol so cute:cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

this is who my little baby boy will have his middle name from :cloud9:

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs172.snc1/6453_131400568335_601243335_3158797_4000886_n.jpg


----------



## WhisperOfHope

il be back in a wee bit gonna pop to netto and get some wine NICE stuff lol


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: okie doke :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

going to watch some more Glee, will come back in time to do my opk lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

backkkkkkkkkk got some rose stuff never tried it b4 so no doubt wont like it lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> this is who my little baby boy will have his middle name from :cloud9:
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs172.snc1/6453_131400568335_601243335_3158797_4000886_n.jpg

awwww is that your daddy?


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah :cloud9: I miss him loads :(

just waiting for my opk to develop lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yeah :cloud9: I miss him loads :(
> 
> just waiting for my opk to develop lol

:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

ugh I can hardly see anything on this one, going to give it the full 10 minutes and see what it shows ... must have been a weird test with more ink in :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ugh I can hardly see anything on this one, going to give it the full 10 minutes and see what it shows ... must have been a weird test with more ink in :dohh:

thats odd that:shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

on the top pic, the test from this morning is first, and on the bottom pic the test from this morning is second :dohh: I took a second pic because it looked like a second wave of ink was going across :wacko:

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0015-7.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0017-5.jpg


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> on the top pic, the test from this morning is first, and on the bottom pic the test from this morning is second :dohh: I took a second pic because it looked like a second wave of ink was going across :wacko:
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0015-7.jpg
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0017-5.jpg

id say they are both the same hun


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah I think you're right ... espescially now the 2nd test has dried ... not going to do another one tonight, am going to do one tomorrow afternoon and see how that goes


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yeah I think you're right ... espescially now the 2nd test has dried ... not going to do another one tonight, am going to do one tomorrow afternoon and see how that goes

hoppe tomoz is darker lol should dtd just to cover tho still if that even makes senc?


----------



## EmmyReece

will see if I can persuade Chris :winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> will see if I can persuade Chris :winkwink:

oh im sure yo could lol


----------



## EmmyReece

he's on duty tonight so I don't know if he'll go for it or not :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> he's on duty tonight so I don't know if he'll go for it or not :dohh:

what does he do?


----------



## EmmyReece

he's on night duty, has to be on hand in case he's needed by mum


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> he's on night duty, has to be on hand in case he's needed by mum

do you mind if i ask what is wrong woth your mum? ive been meaning to ask for a while but didnt want to seam rude


----------



## EmmyReece

it's not rude at all hun, she's in a wheelchair 24/7, she's got curvature of the spine, arthritis, crumbling spine, sleep apnea and loads of other things, so she now has full time night care


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> it's not rude at all hun, she's in a wheelchair 24/7, she's got curvature of the spine, arthritis, crumbling spine, sleep apnea and loads of other things, so she now has full time night care

ohhh i didnt want to seem rude and ask lol my aunt has crumbeling spine and arthritis but shes not in a chair yet they said she will end up in one real soon tho :hugs: is chris a carer then?


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah he's a full time carer ... it really suits him :)

do you think it's even worth me doing opks tomorrow hun, in all honesty?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yeah he's a full time carer ... it really suits him :)
> 
> do you think it's even worth me doing opks tomorrow hun, in all honesty?

i think you should wait till af is due and carry on dtd just incase if yo get me?


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah :hugs: another 17 days to wait then :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yeah :hugs: another 17 days to wait then :dohh:

will either be a very nice linee or af what you will pick yourself up from and try again:hugs: what i recon will be the 1st one


----------



## EmmyReece

I think I talked myself into believing it would happen sooner this cycle, that the soy would have shortened my cycle again :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I think I talked myself into believing it would happen sooner this cycle, that the soy would have shortened my cycle again :dohh:

it probably has hun as u have no ov signs now and had them earlyer on


----------



## EmmyReece

that's what I was thinking, but this is me we're talking about lol ...

you got any plans for tonight hun?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> that's what I was thinking, but this is me we're talking about lol ...
> 
> you got any plans for tonight hun?

lol i often say that about me lol. nope just a few drinks a film and some baby making:happydance: what about you?:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

I think some more Glee ... don't know if I'll get any babymaking done though lol :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I think some more Glee ... don't know if I'll get any babymaking done though lol :dohh:

lol im stuffing me face atm chiken nuggets n chips then soon drinky time


----------



## EmmyReece

lol Chris is going to the shop to get me orange juice, yoghurt and a can of beans :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol Chris is going to the shop to get me orange juice, yoghurt and a can of beans :D

lol thats an odd combination


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl:

I'm going crazy for orange juice at the moment, yoghurt because I have it at breakfast and beans because I'm having beans on toast for food tonight :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I'm going crazy for orange juice at the moment, yoghurt because I have it at breakfast and beans because I'm having beans on toast for food tonight :)

lol ornage juice is good for impantation:winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

is the forum going slopw for you ir is it juyst me>?


----------



## EmmyReece

erm I haven't noticed to be honest :wacko:

where did you hear orange juice was good for implantation? I've never heard that before, be back in half an hour or so, nipping to Morrissons with Chris


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> erm I haven't noticed to be honest :wacko:
> 
> where did you hear orange juice was good for implantation? I've never heard that before, be back in half an hour or so, nipping to Morrissons with Chris

the lady who did my fertility spell trold me and ben to each lots of oranges as aids implantation


----------



## Scamp

Hey :wave:
xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> Hey :wave:
> xx

heya hows u mrs or should i say mrs to be?


----------



## Scamp

lindseyanne said:


> is the forum going slopw for you ir is it juyst me>?

Yeahh really slow!


----------



## Scamp

lindseyanne said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> Hey :wave:
> xx
> 
> heya hows u mrs or should i say mrs to be?Click to expand...

Good thanks hun, hehe Mrs to be, love it :D How are you?
I'm confused though, I really don't know what's going on with my cycle :shrug:

Got loads of stuff for the wedding today :happydance:
xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> Hey :wave:
> xx
> 
> heya hows u mrs or should i say mrs to be?Click to expand...
> 
> Good thanks hun, hehe Mrs to be, love it :D How are you?
> I'm confused though, I really don't know what's going on with my cycle :shrug:
> 
> Got loads of stuff for the wedding today :happydance:
> xxClick to expand...

 is this your first cycle since the mc? they can take a while to get back on track etc . what dates your wedding?


----------



## Scamp

Wedding is 1st December :happydance:
Do you know how much a registar is? My parents said £80 but Mike said a work mate has booked one and it cost £400 :shock:

Yeah, the mc was 3 and a half weeks ago. So surely I can't be pregnant :shrug: But I'm getting the pregnancy symptoms I had last time. Sore boobs, feeling sick all the time, feeling hungry all the time, thick white cm, sensitive nipple, fainted twice last week, keep going dizzy, craving salt more than normal... I don't know what is going on? I'll give it a week to see if af arrives and then ring fs
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

back :D

:hi: Scamp :hugs: what bits did you get for your wedding hun?

got my beans, yoghurts etc :happydance:

I think I'm gonna ask my dr to do some extra tests, my opks never seem to get any darker than what they've done today, they get lighter, but they never seem to get darker :blush: (ok I admit I did another one :blush:)


----------



## EmmyReece

have you done a test hun?


----------



## Scamp

Loads! All the invite stuff, paper plates and bowls, plastic cups, knifes, forks, spoons, love heart sweets, napkins... more than that, just can't remember :dohh:
xxx


----------



## Scamp

EmmyReece said:


> have you done a test hun?

Nope, too scared to see a bfn :(
x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> Wedding is 1st December :happydance:
> Do you know how much a registar is? My parents said £80 but Mike said a work mate has booked one and it cost £400 :shock:
> 
> Yeah, the mc was 3 and a half weeks ago. So surely I can't be pregnant :shrug: But I'm getting the pregnancy symptoms I had last time. Sore boobs, feeling sick all the time, feeling hungry all the time, thick white cm, sensitive nipple, fainted twice last week, keep going dizzy, craving salt more than normal... I don't know what is going on? I'll give it a week to see if af arrives and then ring fs
> xx

im not sre hun we payed around 490 but that was for the church the wedding certifcat and banns


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: :hugs: bless ya hun, you sound really organised


----------



## EmmyReece

Scamp said:


> EmmyReece said:
> 
> 
> have you done a test hun?
> 
> Nope, too scared to see a bfn :(
> xClick to expand...

awwww hun :( :hugs:


----------



## Scamp

Lol yeah, really are!


----------



## Scamp

EmmyReece said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmmyReece said:
> 
> 
> have you done a test hun?
> 
> Nope, too scared to see a bfn :(
> xClick to expand...
> 
> awwww hun :( :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you :hugs:
x


----------



## EmmyReece

wish I had some advice hun :( but we're here if you need to rant it out :hugs:


----------



## Scamp

Thanks hun :)
x


----------



## Scamp

lindseyanne said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> Wedding is 1st December :happydance:
> Do you know how much a registar is? My parents said £80 but Mike said a work mate has booked one and it cost £400 :shock:
> 
> Yeah, the mc was 3 and a half weeks ago. So surely I can't be pregnant :shrug: But I'm getting the pregnancy symptoms I had last time. Sore boobs, feeling sick all the time, feeling hungry all the time, thick white cm, sensitive nipple, fainted twice last week, keep going dizzy, craving salt more than normal... I don't know what is going on? I'll give it a week to see if af arrives and then ring fs
> xx
> 
> im not sre hun we payed around 490 but that was for the church the wedding certifcat and bannsClick to expand...

Ah okay thanks hun.
x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

my nipps are soooooooooo itchy:growlmad: i think the water here is bugging my skin my excema is so bad being here have nucky skin nder my boobaloob:nope:


----------



## EmmyReece

the top test is the one from this morning, then the one from this afternoon and the bottom test is the one I've just done ... I'm in 2 minds about testing tomorrow ... but they don't seem any darker to me, maybe just about the same :wacko:

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0021-5.jpg


----------



## EmmyReece

lindseyanne said:


> my nipps are soooooooooo itchy:growlmad: i think the water here is bugging my skin my excema is so bad being here have nucky skin nder my boobaloob:nope:

might it be thrush hun? I sometimes get it under my boobs :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> Wedding is 1st December :happydance:
> Do you know how much a registar is? My parents said £80 but Mike said a work mate has booked one and it cost £400 :shock:
> 
> Yeah, the mc was 3 and a half weeks ago. So surely I can't be pregnant :shrug: But I'm getting the pregnancy symptoms I had last time. Sore boobs, feeling sick all the time, feeling hungry all the time, thick white cm, sensitive nipple, fainted twice last week, keep going dizzy, craving salt more than normal... I don't know what is going on? I'll give it a week to see if af arrives and then ring fs
> xx
> 
> im not sre hun we payed around 490 but that was for the church the wedding certifcat and bannsClick to expand...
> 
> Ah okay thanks hun.
> xClick to expand...

if you call the registartion office place they shopuld be able to tell you tho hun


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> my nipps are soooooooooo itchy:growlmad: i think the water here is bugging my skin my excema is so bad being here have nucky skin nder my boobaloob:nope:
> 
> might it be thrush hun? I sometimes get it under my boobs :blush:Click to expand...

nahh tis my excema have it all over my belly and bum too lol


----------



## EmmyReece

ouchies :( hope it eases up on you soon hun


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ouchies :( hope it eases up on you soon hun

mee to lol its impossible to itch a nipple:wacko:


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm feeling really discouraged about my tests :( :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'm feeling really discouraged about my tests :( :dohh:

dont be hun there is one way to tell. do you know what your normal post o temps were? i was gonna say you could maybe temp and see what it is in the morn?


----------



## EmmyReece

I don't know hun, I haven't temped for yonks :dohh:

wish I'd thought to grab my thermometer while we were up at ours yesterday :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I don't know hun, I haven't temped for yonks :dohh:
> 
> wish I'd thought to grab my thermometer while we were up at ours yesterday :dohh:

damn would of been a good way to tell. next tome r up grab it and temp in the morn if ur temp if abouve 58 then id say defo ovd


----------



## EmmyReece

I think we're actually sleeping up there on Monday night :) so I could do it then, if af hasn't shown up


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I think we're actually sleeping up there on Monday night :) so I could do it then, if af hasn't shown up

yeh tis good deao oops cant type drinks working now lol


----------



## EmmyReece

lol ... is the wine any good tonight ?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol ... is the wine any good tonight ?

yepsyy its a sweet summer rose and its tadstey a nd drinkable:flower::thumbup::happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

yayyyyyy :happydance:

I've decided I'm only doing one test tomorrow afternoon, will keep my fingers crossed that it's darker [-o&lt;


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yayyyyyy :happydance:
> 
> I've decided I'm only doing one test tomorrow afternoon, will keep my fingers crossed that it's darker [-o&lt;

i think you should leave it hun cos ur gonna get obsessed in it


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm just worried that maybe I haven't ovd and that I should keep an eye on things :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'm just worried that maybe I haven't ovd and that I should keep an eye on things :dohh:

what do you feel deep dpwn?


----------



## EmmyReece

deep down I feel Ive already ovd and that af isn't going to be too far away ... :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> deep down I feel Ive already ovd and that af isn't going to be too far away ... :blush:

should trust your instint on the ov part lol bt IF you ovd at new year ISH THEN AF Will be due next week sometime do u get cramps b4 af?


----------



## EmmyReece

I haven't really noticed to be honest :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I haven't really noticed to be honest :blush:

in the words of the great homer of the sompson DOH!:dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I don't think I do ... but I honestly can't be 100% sure


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: I don't think I do ... but I honestly can't be 100% sure

imna little bit sloshed now hehe one glass and i gone to dunky land:D


----------



## EmmyReece

as long as you're having fun :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> as long as you're having fun :)

nooot ter sonja is still wakeys :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

emmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmy your gonna have a baby chris in yor tummy sooon:happydance::happydance: i knowe it i feel ity in my waters :wacko: nottthat i know where my watres are


----------



## EmmyReece

hope she has an early night :winkwink:


----------



## EmmyReece

lindseyanne said:


> emmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmy your gonna have a baby chris in yor tummy sooon:happydance::happydance: i knowe it i feel ity in my waters :wacko: nottthat i know where my watres are

:hugs: I hope you're right hun ...

I think you'll have a baby ben by the end of the year :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> emmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmy your gonna have a baby chris in yor tummy sooon:happydance::happydance: i knowe it i feel ity in my waters :wacko: nottthat i know where my watres are
> 
> :hugs: I hope you're right hun ...
> 
> I think you'll have a baby ben by the end of the year :happydance:[/QUOT] i gota pray my lp syats 16 days and not 9 if any beany is burroweing it needs thats 17 days to get comy and not cxome out like its brothers and sisters haveClick to expand...


----------



## EmmyReece

make sure you're taking your multi vits, if they've got vitamin b6 in that should help hun :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> make sure you're taking your multi vits, if they've got vitamin b6 in that should help hun :hugs:

yeps mammm ohh i need a pee again do you get that with alchol that yop need to go wee all time/


----------



## EmmyReece

I don't drink hun, I can't stand the smell or taste :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I don't drink hun, I can't stand the smell or taste :blush:

i cant but i still drink lol:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

lol 

I just had those bubbles again :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol
> 
> I just had those bubbles again :rofl:

hiii bubble baby maybe:flower: time for bread dor me :d sex and spermans on menue night nightttt


----------



## EmmyReece

night night hun :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

woooooop crossshairs:happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

crosshairs??? what's one of them hun :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> crosshairs??? what's one of them hun :)

means im 3 dpo lol ovd on day 18 and got red crosshairs on ff if you clcik my chart youl see what it is:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

ahhhh right :)

I've defo gone past ov ... cm is milky white and lots of it, but just wet, not stretchy at all, kinda wishing af would get a wriggle on if she's going to be making an appearance :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ahhhh right :)
> 
> I've defo gone past ov ... cm is milky white and lots of it, but just wet, not stretchy at all, kinda wishing af would get a wriggle on if she's going to be making an appearance :dohh:

ORRRRRR BFP:happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm gonna order the tests tomorrow morning, they should be here by wednesday ... I was also thinking of having a psychic reading done by psychic star :blush:

ahhhhh I so hope it'll be a bfp :cloud9:

and by the looks of it you'll be in with a good chance the amount of bd you got in :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'm gonna order the tests tomorrow morning, they should be here by wednesday ... I was also thinking of having a psychic reading done by psychic star :blush:
> 
> ahhhhh I so hope it'll be a bfp :cloud9:
> 
> and by the looks of it you'll be in with a good chance the amount of bd you got in :thumbup:

ive given up on psycvic readings lol. im not so sre we missed ov yet again got two days after missed the 2 days before


----------



## Scamp

Morning :wave: how are you both?
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi:

am good thanks hun, you?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> Morning :wave: how are you both?
> xx

achey and worried ive not gota chnace this mont and that af could arrive in 6 days if same as last mth:dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

lindseyanne said:


> ive given up on psycvic readings lol. im not so sre we missed ov yet again got two days after missed the 2 days before

:blush: I was tempted to see if she changed her feb prediction lol


----------



## EmmyReece

lindseyanne said:


> achey and worried ive not gota chnace this mont and that af could arrive in 6 days if same as last mth:dohh:

keep an eye out for spotting hun, and keep taking those multi vits, hopefully the b6 in them should help lengthen your lp


----------



## Scamp

I'm good thanks, making my invites. :happydance: Bit gutted as 2 of my sisters wanted to be included so i text last night to see if they wanted to help with the invites and they don't :dohh:
You've still got a chance hun so don't worry!

Either of you worried about the swine flu?

xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ive given up on psycvic readings lol. im not so sre we missed ov yet again got two days after missed the 2 days before
> 
> :blush: I was tempted to see if she changed her feb prediction lolClick to expand...

she said to me to wait till the predicted time has passed what it has but i now havent the money to pay for another eading what i really wanted to get


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> I'm good thanks, making my invites. :happydance: Bit gutted as 2 of my sisters wanted to be included so i text last night to see if they wanted to help with the invites and they don't :dohh:
> You've still got a chance hun so don't worry!
> 
> Either of you worried about the swine flu?
> 
> xxx

nah not really its not as big a deal over here


----------



## EmmyReece

I've been vaccinated against it because of mum, we've have to have the flu jab every year


----------



## EmmyReece

lindseyanne said:


> she said to me to wait till the predicted time has passed what it has but i now havent the money to pay for another eading what i really wanted to get

that means waiting until the end of feb :dohh:


----------



## Scamp

Think I might move to Germany! 
I'm petrified, loads of people have caught it at work. But then I worry about everything lol, I can't sleep at night as I'm worrying about 2012 :dohh:
x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> she said to me to wait till the predicted time has passed what it has but i now havent the money to pay for another eading what i really wanted to get
> 
> that means waiting until the end of feb :dohh:Click to expand...

yeh lol ive just mailed her to see if she can see any more for me you could try her but she would prob say the same to you hun


----------



## EmmyReece

awwww hun :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

lindseyanne said:


> yeh lol ive just mailed her to see if she can see any more for me you could try her but she would prob say the same to you hun

I think I'll try and wait it out ... I just feel a bit more excited about this cycle than any other :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> Think I might move to Germany!
> I'm petrified, loads of people have caught it at work. But then I worry about everything lol, I can't sleep at night as I'm worrying about 2012 :dohh:
> x

if ur worried about 2012 then just look back on all the other "end of the world dates" y2k for one we all lived lol.


----------



## EmmyReece

lindseyanne said:


> if ur worried about 2012 then just look back on all the other "end of the world dates" y2k for one we all lived lol.

yep very true :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im a bit worried as have cramping today what if af is gearing up again for a nother short lp?


----------



## EmmyReece

I'll keep my fingers crossed that af doesn't arrive early hun :hugs:


----------



## Scamp

lindseyanne said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> Think I might move to Germany!
> I'm petrified, loads of people have caught it at work. But then I worry about everything lol, I can't sleep at night as I'm worrying about 2012 :dohh:
> x
> 
> if ur worried about 2012 then just look back on all the other "end of the world dates" y2k for one we all lived lol.Click to expand...

Yeah, my mum said that and Mike told me I'm being silly :haha: 
It's mainly because of all the birds and fish dying, really scary.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> Think I might move to Germany!
> I'm petrified, loads of people have caught it at work. But then I worry about everything lol, I can't sleep at night as I'm worrying about 2012 :dohh:
> x
> 
> if ur worried about 2012 then just look back on all the other "end of the world dates" y2k for one we all lived lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, my mum said that and Mike told me I'm being silly :haha:
> It's mainly because of all the birds and fish dying, really scary.Click to expand...

what fish and birds dying?


----------



## Scamp

Give me a min I'll find a link. Thousands of birds have fallen out of the sky dead all over the world and thousands of fish have washed up dead :cry:
x


----------



## Scamp

https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/weird...is-this-the-end-of-the-world-115875-22832999/
x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/weird...is-this-the-end-of-the-world-115875-22832999/
> x

ben says to show you this 
https://www.google.com/hostednews/a...9Ow-nug?docId=eb2eb78242fe4290a414e0644cda18a


----------



## Scamp

So they reckon it happens quite a lot. That's good, I suppose. Well not good but you get what I mean!
I do know what the uk press are like for scaremongering :blush: It's just that they happened all together! And then there was a thread on here about it and loads of girls are worried :blush: 
xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> So they reckon it happens quite a lot. That's good, I suppose. Well not good but you get what I mean!
> I do know what the uk press are like for scaremongering :blush: It's just that they happened all together! And then there was a thread on here about it and loads of girls are worried :blush:
> xx

ben just read me a hge list of it and happens nearly every day just as we have mobile phones internet etc and ppl cvan communictae more that its being ppassed arond and we are hearing about it

https://news.nationalgeographic.com...alling-from-sky-bird-deaths-arkansas-science/


----------



## EmmyReece

I've decided I don't like apricots :sick: :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I've decided I don't like apricots :sick: :wacko:

i prefer peach lol


----------



## EmmyReece

I feel really :sick: not good :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I feel really :sick: not good :(

helllllllooo thjat is goood u silly boo :happydance::happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

I mean I don't feel good lol ... it's really weird :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I mean I don't feel good lol ... it's really weird :wacko:

yep thats good too haha :hugs::hugs: i need a pee again grrr gonan watch toy story 2 then prob have a nap the two days of boozin have caught p with me


----------



## EmmyReece

not too sure what we're doing today :dohh:

think I'll probably spend most of it watching either Glee or Gilmore Girls lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> not too sure what we're doing today :dohh:
> 
> think I'll probably spend most of it watching either Glee or Gilmore Girls lol

im just watching ftv and playing games on fb lol


----------



## EmmyReece

I might do some baby window shopping :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I might do some baby window shopping :blush:

lol im gonna later on gonna sit and price up things like nappys etc and all things needed


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: you're so much more organised than me

I'm so excited ... I've got the tests on watch on ebay ready to order tomorrow morning :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :happydance: you're so much more organised than me
> 
> I'm so excited ... I've got the tests on watch on ebay ready to order tomorrow morning :happydance:

gosh nappy's are soo expensive


----------



## EmmyReece

yep ... it's crazy how expensive they are :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yep ... it's crazy how expensive they are :dohh:

just sat an worked out a pack of 48 nappys 8.99 a newborn goes thr roughly 8 nappys a day so thats 6 days worth of nappys


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhhh crikey, they won't last long then


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ohhhh crikey, they won't last long then

so 2 packs of them at least a week incase of poopy days:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: 

I think when we get pregnant, I'm going to start stocking up on stuff like nappies, wipes etc straight away


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I think when we get pregnant, I'm going to start stocking up on stuff like nappies, wipes etc straight away

same but make sure its not just newborn as they done stay in them long at all


----------



## EmmyReece

lol and wipes too ... they're quite expensive, depending on where you buy them from


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol and wipes too ... they're quite expensive, depending on where you buy them from

ur not ment to use baby wipes on newborns until they are a bit older its warm watter and cotton woll your ment to use


----------



## EmmyReece

I meant for when they're a bit older lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I meant for when they're a bit older lol

ohhh lol they have wipes here that are just cotton that you wet and use as a wet wipe without any sopa or scent to them


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im gonna go a for a nap i shall be back soon:)


----------



## EmmyReece

today's is the bottom test, is it just me or does it look a smidgen darker? :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







opks.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## EmmyReece

okie doke hun, have a nice nap :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> today's is the bottom test, is it just me or does it look a smidgen darker? :happydance:

tis defo darker yeps ben just said best time for opks as a preg test is fmu


----------



## EmmyReece

:dohh: I thought you weren't meant to use opks with fmu because the lh builds up overnight


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :dohh: I thought you weren't meant to use opks with fmu because the lh builds up overnight

pregnacy hormones are best in the am lol its all so confusing i never slept just rested my eyes now watchign bgsy maolne lol


----------



## EmmyReece

ooohhhh might have to try one tomorrow morning then and see what happens :happydance:

it's absolutely boiling here :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ooohhhh might have to try one tomorrow morning then and see what happens :happydance:
> 
> it's absolutely boiling here :wacko:

really?? lol in wales? haha i have such bad cramp in my lower belly dont think af will be far away


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: I'll keep my fingers crossed hun 

yeah it's pretty warm, just gonna have a shower then will be back :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: I'll keep my fingers crossed hun
> 
> yeah it's pretty warm, just gonna have a shower then will be back :)

ty im not v hopefull for this month at all


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhhhh hun :( :hugs: please don't give up hope ...

if I can keep hope, then am sure you can too :hugs: I'm rooting for you


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ohhhhh hun :( :hugs: please don't give up hope ...
> 
> if I can keep hope, then am sure you can too :hugs: I'm rooting for you

trying just gota hope this mth aint a repeat of last cycle :dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

it's understandable to be worried about it hun ... I'm still worried that I've missed ov again :dohh:

I'll keep everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> it's understandable to be worried about it hun ... I'm still worried that I've missed ov again :dohh:
> 
> I'll keep everything crossed for you :hugs:

thank you:) im tryna do a sig for sumone yet have NO ideas what so ever lol


----------



## EmmyReece

have they given you any ideas?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> have they given you any ideas?

nope just blue and family lol


----------



## Scamp

Aup :wave: 
Made one invite and it took me about an hour :wacko: Oh dear

How are you both?
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm good hun, going to do an opk tomorrow morning (going to order some hpts too lol), am hoping it gets darker :happydance:

Have you got piccys of the invite hun?

The only thing I could think of lindsey would be smurfs :blush:


----------



## Scamp

Not of the first one, I was making just one to see how it'll all work out. I'll take a couple of pictures when I make more :thumbup:
Hope they get darker hun, what cd you on?
I've decided I'll test this time next week if I'm not on af. I reckon the symptoms are from the miscarriage, I very much doubt I'm pregant


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'm good hun, going to do an opk tomorrow morning (going to order some hpts too lol), am hoping it gets darker :happydance:
> 
> Have you got piccys of the invite hun?
> 
> The only thing I could think of lindsey would be smurfs :blush:

all i can think of is dalmations lol


----------



## EmmyReece

cd 25 today hun, but am pretty sure I ovd while we were away ... this is today and yesterday's test, today's is on the bottom (lindsey's already seen them lol)

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/opks.jpg

I know it's still classed as negative, but it's defo darker :D :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

what about the aristocats hun?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> what about the aristocats hun?

she did say she wanted some thing princey but i cant find any pics lol


----------



## EmmyReece

what about all the disney princes? like Eric from the little mermaid, Prince Charming etc?


----------



## EmmyReece

ahhhhhhhh I'm so excited ... Chris says we can save up to go to Turkey and go back to Marmaris :happydance:

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs123.snc1/5293_123197618335_601243335_3020556_5142200_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs123.snc1/5293_123198448335_601243335_3020595_6435153_n.jpg

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?fbid=123187553335&id=601243335&aid=124645


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> what about all the disney princes? like Eric from the little mermaid, Prince Charming etc?

just tried them didnt look right lol im too much a perfectionisst


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ahhhhhhhh I'm so excited ... Chris says we can save up to go to Turkey and go back to Marmaris :happydance:
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs123.snc1/5293_123197618335_601243335_3020556_5142200_n.jpg
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs123.snc1/5293_123198448335_601243335_3020595_6435153_n.jpg
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/album.php?fbid=123187553335&id=601243335&aid=124645

Lucky moo we havent been ona hol ot of the uk havent even had a honeymoon yet:(


----------



## EmmyReece

it's gonna take us over a year to save up, but it's something nice to look forward to, and if we have a baby we can take them with us ... when we were there a couple of years ago there was a couple with a lo who was only a couple of months old :)

wouldn't be able to do a jeep safari though :rofl:


----------



## Scamp

EmmyReece said:


> ahhhhhhhh I'm so excited ... Chris says we can save up to go to Turkey and go back to Marmaris :happydance:
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs123.snc1/5293_123197618335_601243335_3020556_5142200_n.jpg
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs123.snc1/5293_123198448335_601243335_3020595_6435153_n.jpg
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/album.php?fbid=123187553335&id=601243335&aid=124645

You look so brown hun!
x


----------



## Scamp

Lucky moo we havent been ona hol ot of the uk havent even had a honeymoon yet:([/QUOTE]
Same here hun, never been abroad and we're not going on a honeymoon. All our spare money goes in the baby savings :thumbup:
x


----------



## EmmyReece

that was only about 3 or 4 days into the holiday that one of me and Chris lol

I'm soooo excited, it's going to work out as either roughly £450 each for just me and Chris or £300 for me, Chris and a babba ... so £900 for a fortnight, and we hardly spent anything last time we went as it's so cheap :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> that was only about 3 or 4 days into the holiday that one of me and Chris lol
> 
> I'm soooo excited, it's going to work out as either roughly £450 each for just me and Chris or £300 for me, Chris and a babba ... so £900 for a fortnight, and we hardly spent anything last time we went as it's so cheap :happydance:

we ahd a holiday half booked to florida for our honey moon in decmeber 09 but had to cancel it due to money:(


----------



## EmmyReece

awwww hun :(

how about starting a holiday fund? that's what me and Chris are doing :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwww hun :(
> 
> how about starting a holiday fund? that's what me and Chris are doing :hugs:

we need money for that lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

and at this mo in time id rather be pregnant and become a mummy then have a hol lol


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: or ask for holiday vouchers for birthdays etc ... it doesn't matter how long you save hun, you'll get there in the end :thumbup:

I'm gonna use it as another incentive for losing my weight :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: or ask for holiday vouchers for birthdays etc ... it doesn't matter how long you save hun, you'll get there in the end :thumbup:
> 
> I'm gonna use it as another incentive for losing my weight :)

we will go one day lol hes promised we will make it to disneyworld when we have kids


----------



## EmmyReece

I'd prefer to be pregnant and be a mummy too :( ... but Chris decided we needed a little treat, something to look forward to, and somewhere we could possibly go as a first family holiday


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'd prefer to be pregnant and be a mummy too :( ... but Chris decided we needed a little treat, something to look forward to, and somewhere we could possibly go as a first family holiday

yeh:) our first fam hol will prob be sumwhere like spain or holand lol or cornwall haha then ben can fish


----------



## EmmyReece

Chris wants to go to portaventura once we've had kids and they're a bit older, he's a big kid himself lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

is that the one in spain? i feel so ruff today my throat is really sore and ry and my head if thribbing


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah that's the one in Spain, but it's so expensive to book, it's crazy :dohh:

hope you're feeling better soon hun :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hehe we looking at hols to florida for next year october timeish so we can start putting lil bits of money away and ben will do some designs hehe


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: that would be so amazing hun, would love to go to Florida :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: that would be so amazing hun, would love to go to Florida :D

its cheeper for us to get flights then pay for a villa and can go for 3 weeks if we have the money for it plus would go from the uk as its less flight time from here its 13 hours from the uk its on 9


----------



## EmmyReece

oooohhhh go for it hun if you can get enough money together :thumbup: I'd love 3 weeks away :D

roll on tomorrow morning, am so excited for testing again :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> oooohhhh go for it hun if you can get enough money together :thumbup: I'd love 3 weeks away :D
> 
> roll on tomorrow morning, am so excited for testing again :happydance:

we gonna start ssaving and the money from his designs will go in the hol fund hehe i WILL get my hol and i can take my ikkle babab to see mikey mouse and eeyore:cloud9: i soooo recon it will be darker tomoz


----------



## EmmyReece

ahhhhhh I really hope you're right :thumbup: it's really exciting to think the test might be darker tomorrow :happydance:

Chris wants to go to the Paris Disneyland, he loves France ... you'll probably get there before me and Chris do so (what with us heading back to Turkey) take lots and lots of piccies :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ahhhhhh I really hope you're right :thumbup: it's really exciting to think the test might be darker tomorrow :happydance:
> 
> Chris wants to go to the Paris Disneyland, he loves France ... you'll probably get there before me and Chris do so (what with us heading back to Turkey) take lots and lots of piccies :D

it costs just as much for a week in disney land paris as it does for 2 weeks in florida lol


----------



## EmmyReece

see what's making us choose Turkey is that we saw a family with quite a young baby, and the facilities we saw were quite good :) 

disneyland would be so amazing, it seems like such a magical place :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> see what's making us choose Turkey is that we saw a family with quite a young baby, and the facilities we saw were quite good :)
> 
> disneyland would be so amazing, it seems like such a magical place :D

i went to florida in 2002 my firnd took me with them loved every minuite well almost every min lol had a tooth absess for half of it and had to have a trip to the dentist defo recomend inssurance! lol we went on a cruise to the bahamas and stayed the night in a well popsh hotel swam with dolphins then cruise back:cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

oooohhhh sounds fantastic :thumbup:

we rented a private boat for a day while we were there, I think there's some piccies on fb ... it was such an amazing day :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> oooohhhh sounds fantastic :thumbup:
> 
> we rented a private boat for a day while we were there, I think there's some piccies on fb ... it was such an amazing day :cloud9:

we reasearching now lol found price of flight roughly 1600 for us and a baby return


----------



## EmmyReece

oooohhhhh that's not bad hun :thumbup:

what time of year are you looking at going hun?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> oooohhhhh that's not bad hun :thumbup:
> 
> what time of year are you looking at going hun?

we looking at october time wont be too hot nor too cold


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah, that's why we were looking at June as it won't be too hot in Turkey :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i hope i have a bubba by then and he or she can have her first holiday :cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: I hope so too hun ... it's about time we had our turn


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: I hope so too hun ... it's about time we had our turn

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm so excited for tomorrow morning ... but I'm absolutely petrified too :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'm so excited for tomorrow morning ... but I'm absolutely petrified too :blush:

:hugs::hugs: IF its light then doesnt mean ur out just remember that


----------



## EmmyReece

I know ... I'm expecting it to still be classed as an opk negative, but fingers crossed a bit darker


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I know ... I'm expecting it to still be classed as an opk negative, but fingers crossed a bit darker

just been told that my vits aint really nay good on the b6 side lol need 50 mg for lp deficancy and mine are only 2 mg:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

damn :dohh: you'd need 25 of the things each day to reach your daily dose :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> damn :dohh: you'd need 25 of the things each day to reach your daily dose :)

i dont have the money for any more:(


----------



## EmmyReece

even taking just a little bit might help hun :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> even taking just a little bit might help hun :)

i hope so:shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah ... might just be enough to give a tiny push in the right direction :)

I'm being good and not testing again tonight :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yeah ... might just be enough to give a tiny push in the right direction :)
> 
> I'm being good and not testing again tonight :blush:

lol but you wanna :haha: my nipples keep getting pains in them then they go tingly and stop:wacko: defo to early for preg and af:shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

hmmmmmm are you 100% of when you ovd?

I'm dying to test again, but I need to show a bit of self restraint :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> hmmmmmm are you 100% of when you ovd?
> 
> I'm dying to test again, but I need to show a bit of self restraint :blush:

yep as temping my temp shot up yesterday lol i havent any tests of any sort here so im safe


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:happydance::happydance::happydance: look what comes out in april

https://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1431542041/:happydance:


----------



## Scamp

I put the pics of my invites on the wedding journal :)
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

omggggggg I wanna go :happydance:

oooohhh that reminds me, I spotted this cot in mothercare for £200
 



Attached Files:







Picture 10.png
File size: 114.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> omggggggg I wanna go :happydance:
> 
> oooohhh that reminds me, I spotted this cot in mothercare for £200

hehe i saw an amaxzing whinnie the pooh set in a shop here cant remember the price tho or a piccy:dohh: will take my cam and show u next time i go there


----------



## EmmyReece

omgggg the invites are beautiful :happydance:


----------



## Scamp

Thank youu :flower:
x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> I put the pics of my invites on the wedding journal :)
> xx

they are really nice hun ur braver then me lol i gave up on making ours after our 10th try and ended up buying lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ooooh i loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee this:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







love-it.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwwww that's a beatiful furniture set hun :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

omgggggggg I love these outfits :cloud9:

this one is from mamas and papas

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/Picture12.png

and these are from mothercare

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/Picture13.png

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/Picture14.png

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/Picture15.png

the little waistcoat one is adorable :D I want a baby boyyyyyyy :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> omgggggggg I love these outfits :cloud9:
> 
> this one is from mamas and papas
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/Picture12.png
> 
> and these are from mothercare
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/Picture13.png
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/Picture14.png
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/Picture15.png
> 
> the little waistcoat one is adorable :D I want a baby boyyyyyyy :blush:

awwww they are well cute ben likes clourfull stuff for sum reason lol


----------



## EmmyReece

I was thinking possible Xmas outfits lol :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I was thinking possible Xmas outfits lol :D

awww yehhh im gonna go for a nice lil outfit for xmas eve shirt set or dress depending then xmas day babys first xmas outfit:cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

:cloud9: I bet you'll choose something really cute

ahhhhhh I wish it was tomorrow morning :dohh: I wanna get it done lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :cloud9: I bet you'll choose something really cute
> 
> ahhhhhh I wish it was tomorrow morning :dohh: I wanna get it done lol

lol i can see poas tonight lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im realllly loosing my voice:nope::cry:


----------



## EmmyReece

I promised myself I wouldn't test tonight and I'm sticking to it :thumbup:

lemon an honey for your throat hun :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I promised myself I wouldn't test tonight and I'm sticking to it :thumbup:
> 
> lemon an honey for your throat hun :thumbup:

just took a honey and lemon throat sweet and has heloped a tiny bit but keeps going and coming back stupid thing!

pleassse stop me symptom spotting i decided id go on countdown to preg and see if any of my symptoms sound good and low and behold they lol even the sore throat!:dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

lol get off the symptom spotting, show me what you're thinking of for xmas outfits :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol get off the symptom spotting, show me what you're thinking of for xmas outfits :D

lol ok give me a sec il have a look


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ok these for the meal we go for on xmas eve and i cant find any xmas xmas outfits yet just googleing lol
 



Attached Files:







girl xmas.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 1









boy xmas.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## EmmyReece

omgggggggg that boy's outfit is amazing ... and the dress is beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> omgggggggg that boy's outfit is amazing ... and the dress is beautiful :cloud9:

lookign at them makes my womb tingle haha i cant ind any babys first xmas outfits:shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

maybe sumthing like this
https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...1/276-8027525-2631358?_encoding=UTF8&mcb=core


----------



## WhisperOfHope

omg i just found sumin and thought of you:haha:
https://www.mothercare.com/Unisex-E...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=44482031&mcb=core


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwwwwww yeah or a Xmas Elf :cloud9:

you have brill taste


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwwwwwwww yeah or a Xmas Elf :cloud9:
> 
> you have brill taste

wish it rubbed off on my fasion haha i dont exatly dress good my baby will look smarter and naeater then me:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

lindseyanne said:


> omg i just found sumin and thought of you:haha:
> https://www.mothercare.com/Unisex-E...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=44482031&mcb=core

:rofl: I picked one of them up in mothercare when we were in Stoke on Trent lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> omg i just found sumin and thought of you:haha:
> https://www.mothercare.com/Unisex-E...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=44482031&mcb=core
> 
> :rofl: I picked one of them up in mothercare when we were in Stoke on Trent lolClick to expand...

its well cute! we have a mother care in germany but has f all in it lol


----------



## EmmyReece

:dohh: that's a shame, is it only a small store?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :dohh: that's a shame, is it only a small store?

not sure its miles away in hamburg :shrug: will have to bug you guys if i ever want anything orderd from mother care uk lol


----------



## EmmyReece

lol ...

my tummy is driving me nuts, proper achey tonight :wacko:

is your throat feeling any better?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol ...
> 
> my tummy is driving me nuts, proper achey tonight :wacko:
> 
> is your throat feeling any better?

slightly but feels very dry and yuck if that makes sence lol and i need a wee yet again :dohh: hope ur aches are beany getting comfy:cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

grab a glass of water, might help it to feel a bit better ...

I'm hoping it's a beany snuggling down for 9 months lol :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> grab a glass of water, might help it to feel a bit better ...
> 
> I'm hoping it's a beany snuggling down for 9 months lol :blush:

:happydance::happydance: that wluld be so amazing i keep knciking my boob with my arm and tis sooooo sore hope not af sore:dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

I don't want to get too excited, just in case :wacko:

I hope it's not af for you so soon :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I don't want to get too excited, just in case :wacko:
> 
> I hope it's not af for you so soon :hugs:

dear mrs witchy i know you like to cause me 7 days of pain but do you think you could hold of for just 9 months so i can get my dream of holding my little squidgy baba in my arms. i promise i wont complain when you show up after that.
thank you in advance lindsey bergmann x
oh and ps please give the stork a nudge my direction


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwww that's so cute :)

I really hope she stays away hun :hugs:


----------



## LindsayA

Hello ladies!!!!!

Well i am back and tried the bridesmaids dress on it is lovely but i am not eating now till april!

AF has not shown up yet but i got BFN this morning!

Think i am out this cycle!

GL to you all
xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwwwww that's so cute :)
> 
> I really hope she stays away hun :hugs:

me too for you f u ovd on new year ish then ud be due soon wouldnt you?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LindsayA said:


> Hello ladies!!!!!
> 
> Well i am back and tried the bridesmaids dress on it is lovely but i am not eating now till april!
> 
> AF has not shown up yet but i got BFN this morning!
> 
> Think i am out this cycle!
> 
> GL to you all
> xxx

sorry about the bfn hun hope its just a late one for you:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

lindseyanne said:


> EmmyReece said:
> 
> 
> awwwwww that's so cute :)
> 
> I really hope she stays away hun :hugs:
> 
> me too for you f u ovd on new year ish then ud be due soon wouldnt you?Click to expand...

yeah ... I'm pretty sure I ovd while we were away, so yeah I think af is due if not a bfp

I've just had a lump of snot like cm :sick: :blush: sorry tmi ... it's still very much white at the moment :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmmyReece said:
> 
> 
> awwwwww that's so cute :)
> 
> I really hope she stays away hun :hugs:
> 
> me too for you f u ovd on new year ish then ud be due soon wouldnt you?Click to expand...
> 
> yeah ... I'm pretty sure I ovd while we were away, so yeah I think af is due if not a bfp
> 
> I've just had a lump of snot like cm :sick: :blush: sorry tmi ... it's still very much white at the moment :wacko:Click to expand...

im quite exited for you hehe im gonnahead to bed now and watch a film with ben then get an early night i am pooed and ache all over goodnight talk tomorrow xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm a bit worried that the symptoms are in my head, am really not sure what to think to be honest ...

Night night hun, enjoy your film, will talk to you tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Scamp

I'm getting period pains :happydance:
xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

blah i hate knowing when i ovd lol i keep ss and this morn ive woekn up constipated and feeling sick way to early for anything like that at 4 dpo:dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

:dohh: hope you're not coming down with anything hun


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :dohh: hope you're not coming down with anything hun

i feel fine in myself just really sick to the point i cant take my tabs this morn:shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: maybe something to do with the sore throat you had?

opk isn't looking any darker with fmu at the moment :( still got 5 minutes to go


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: maybe something to do with the sore throat you had?
> 
> opk isn't looking any darker with fmu at the moment :( still got 5 minutes to go

not sure lol doesnt mean ur out tho mrs:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

this is what I got ... today's test is the bottom one 

I'm half considering getting a box of superdrug tests when we're out in town today
 



Attached Files:







opks2.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> this is what I got ... today's test is the bottom one
> 
> I'm half considering getting a box of superdrug tests when we're out in town today

opks? or prego?


----------



## EmmyReece

superdrug hpts ... 

my left boob is driving me crazy today :wacko: really sore down the side 

I've just thought though, my fmu wasn't very strong this morning :dohh: that might be part of the reason why it hasn't got any darker


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> superdrug hpts ...
> 
> my left boob is driving me crazy today :wacko: really sore down the side
> 
> I've just thought though, my fmu wasn't very strong this morning :dohh: that might be part of the reason why it hasn't got any darker

ohhh ur not to test yet tho mrs


----------



## EmmyReece

I was just thinking while we're in town, Chris probably won't want to go out next monday, and superdrug tests are loads cheaper than frer lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I was just thinking while we're in town, Chris probably won't want to go out next monday, and superdrug tests are loads cheaper than frer lol

superdrugs are the ones i used to use but always picked up my chems and gave me some annoying evaps


----------



## EmmyReece

frer are really expensive though :( and I don't trust clearblue cos of the evaps they've given loads of people lol

I guess I'm a little bit gutted cos I thought something would have showed up better by now


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> frer are really expensive though :( and I don't trust clearblue cos of the evaps they've given loads of people lol
> 
> I guess I'm a little bit gutted cos I thought something would have showed up better by now

beleive it or not tesoc' or sainsburys tests are the best even the pound land cheepy strips


----------



## EmmyReece

I've got some cheapo strips coming from ebay :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I've got some cheapo strips coming from ebay :thumbup:

id wait for them and just test with them :thumbup:

i am sooo full of wind today my belly is bubbling with it lol


----------



## EmmyReece

I'd swap gassy bubbles for sore boobs lol ... the only thing I can think of for gas is to let it out :dohh:

my left one is soooo sore ... never felt anything like it :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'd swap gassy bubbles for sore boobs lol ... the only thing I can think of for gas is to let it out :dohh:
> 
> my left one is soooo sore ... never felt anything like it :wacko:

my boobs have been sore for past week lol nothing new for me with af same as cramping and sickness:dohh: i have been lol lckily ben isnt here and his mums in front room:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl:

if I ovd around new year that would make me about 9dpo wouldn't it?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl:
> 
> if I ovd around new year that would make me about 9dpo wouldn't it?

yeh roughly depends what day u ovd lol between 10-8 dpo


----------



## EmmyReece

I really hope those opks were right and I just missed the surge :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I really hope those opks were right and I just missed the surge :dohh:

if in doubt baby dance lol


----------



## EmmyReece

lol it's hard enough persuading Chris sometimes :dohh:

I do think I ovd while we were away, it makes sense ... I'm just being a worrier :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol it's hard enough persuading Chris sometimes :dohh:
> 
> I do think I ovd while we were away, it makes sense ... I'm just being a worrier :blush:

lol so am i im worried im gonan come on af in 5 days:haha: feel so sick:nope:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: I hope it doesn't come hun ...

think we might try a night back up at ours tonight, not stayed there for ages cos of the snow ...

I've ordered some more opks for next cycle, and got the soy out ready :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: I hope it doesn't come hun ...
> 
> think we might try a night back up at ours tonight, not stayed there for ages cos of the snow ...
> 
> I've ordered some more opks for next cycle, and got the soy out ready :thumbup:

i watching babys room and getting broody lol


----------



## EmmyReece

lol ...

really want to treat myself to a couple of tops from the Evans sale, but I know they won't fit me by the time summer comes around :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol ...
> 
> really want to treat myself to a couple of tops from the Evans sale, but I know they won't fit me by the time summer comes around :dohh:

lol u should get urself the i love my bmp top:)


----------



## EmmyReece

I don't know ... my pma is on a bit of a downer and I'm scared that I've been spending money on stuff that will never get used :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I don't know ... my pma is on a bit of a downer and I'm scared that I've been spending money on stuff that will never get used :cry:

YOU WILL get to use it and this year too:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: 

I just feel like although things are moving in the right direction, that they aren't moving fast enough. I don't know how to explain it properly :dohh: :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs:
> 
> I just feel like although things are moving in the right direction, that they aren't moving fast enough. I don't know how to explain it properly :dohh: :(

i knwo what you mean i am dying to be mummy but going so slow and in the time ive been trying my friend and her sis have had 4 kids between them:dohh: BUT this year is OUR year and we will have extra ikkle pressies under the xmas tree this year


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: we better had otherwise Santa won't be getting no mince pies :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: we better had otherwise Santa won't be getting no mince pies :rofl:

lol yeh :haha: we dont have mince pies here but hopefully il be at my mum and dads :cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

fingers crossed for you hun :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> fingers crossed for you hun :hugs:

my fingers my toes and legs are corssed for you now ive ovd:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl:

this might be tmi, and I really apologise if it is ... I've just checked my cm and got two stretchyish clumps that had a definite tint of yellow when wiped on the tissue, and my cervix is still really high and soft :wacko: 

I've defo not got an infection, there's no smell or itchyness, really confused :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl:
> 
> this might be tmi, and I really apologise if it is ... I've just checked my cm and got two stretchyish clumps that had a definite tint of yellow when wiped on the tissue, and my cervix is still really high and soft :wacko:
> 
> I've defo not got an infection, there's no smell or itchyness, really confused :wacko:

hmmmm still sounds good to me:happydance: im sat pigging out on peperoni pizza mmmmm


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm wishing and hoping that you're right hun [-o&lt; I'm going to check it again later when we get back from town ... and might do another opk this afternoon, just in case (have got a pack of 30 on their way to me in the next couple of days)

pizza sounds sooooooo yummy, but I don't wanna eat before my appointment at the drs, so Chris is treating me to lunch once we're done because we couldn't get a table on my birthday last week :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'm wishing and hoping that you're right hun [-o&lt; I'm going to check it again later when we get back from town ... and might do another opk this afternoon, just in case (have got a pack of 30 on their way to me in the next couple of days)
> 
> pizza sounds sooooooo yummy, but I don't wanna eat before my appointment at the drs, so Chris is treating me to lunch once we're done because we couldn't get a table on my birthday last week :happydance:

where you off to?


----------



## EmmyReece

I think we'll just be going to wetherspoons, but I'm happy cos it'll just be me and Chris for a change :happydance: no idea what I'm having yet though :dohh:

I've tried googling yellow cm, but all that comes back is about infections :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I think we'll just be going to wetherspoons, but I'm happy cos it'll just be me and Chris for a change :happydance: no idea what I'm having yet though :dohh:
> 
> I've tried googling yellow cm, but all that comes back is about infections :dohh:

hmmm could be the start of one? when i have infection tho the first thing i notice is the itchyness then the smell sorry tmi but smells of mouldy water doc told me was thrus so gave me tabs, then didnt go away so gave me antibiotics for bacterial vaginosis then it came back and i took balance active what seems to keep it at bay until af is due


----------



## EmmyReece

there's been no itchiness or smell, so am pretty sure it isn't an infection ...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> there's been no itchiness or smell, so am pretty sure it isn't an infection ...

then if u not had it before id say tis a good symptom


----------



## WhisperOfHope

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/45182-yellow-cm.html


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: so it's not uncommon, yay ... just gotta keep my fingers crossed now and just wait for either af or bfp to show


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :happydance: so it's not uncommon, yay ... just gotta keep my fingers crossed now and just wait for either af or bfp to show

nopes i kne id heard about it before lol just couclnt remember if id dreamt it:dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

I just thought I was a weirdo that was getting icky cm but no infection :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I just thought I was a weirdo that was getting icky cm but no infection :blush:

lol well i didndt wanna say:haha: joke nah ur not weird its v common apparently

i had a dream last night that i had a scan very early on and there was a tiny blob with a beating heart on the screen:cloud9: i think that dream if af apears this month il be very very down as felt so real can even remember the meausrements and what not:cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhhh hun :( :hugs: I haven't had a dream like that yet so can only imagine what it must feel like :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ohhhh hun :( :hugs: I haven't had a dream like that yet so can only imagine what it must feel like :(

was amazing even had the dates etc but c ant remember them lol was just a tiny little blob yet fell in love with it


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: it may be a sign of things to come hun .... really hope it is


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: it may be a sign of things to come hun .... really hope it is

doubt it lol my dreams involving me never come true


----------



## EmmyReece

there's always a first time hun :hugs:

I'm getting proper aches on my left boob, just on the top part and down the side too :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> there's always a first time hun :hugs:
> 
> I'm getting proper aches on my left boob, just on the top part and down the side too :wacko:

sore boobs are good :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

it's only in the left one :dohh: the right one feels fine


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> it's only in the left one :dohh: the right one feels fine

lol hormones are so fun aint they


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: sometimes ... I'll say they're fun if it's a little beany snuggling down :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: sometimes ... I'll say they're fun if it's a little beany snuggling down :cloud9:

lol i feel sick again i feel ok when i eat yet when not eating i feel sick:wacko:


----------



## EmmyReece

:wacko: see saying that I'd assume you were further on than ff is showing :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :wacko: see saying that I'd assume you were further on than ff is showing :dohh:

lol nah i always get sicky after ov but its normaly when im eaating not when im not eating like now lol


----------



## EmmyReece

hmmmmm, not too sure what else to suggest :wacko:

got to get changed for my dr's appointment :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> hmmmmm, not too sure what else to suggest :wacko:
> 
> got to get changed for my dr's appointment :)

okies hun have a good day:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Scamp

Hey :wave:
x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> Hey :wave:
> x

heya hows u?


----------



## Scamp

Yeah good thanks hun, how are you?
x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> Yeah good thanks hun, how are you?
> x

not bad waiting out the 2ww as patiently as can lol


----------



## Scamp

Having any symptoms yet hun?
x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> Having any symptoms yet hun?
> x

yeh but also get them when af is on way so cant tell haha


----------



## Scamp

Ahh good luck then :)
x


----------



## EmmyReece

:cry: 

just got back from the dr's and thankfully have managed to lose half a kg, which is pretty good :thumbup:

but I got there and the waiting room was full of babies :( apparently monday afternoon's is baby clinic time. and there was a little newborn boy who was crying, and crying, and crying. and I sat there in the waiting room, tears filling my eyes, just wishing it was my turn and completely blaming myself for us not getting pregnant yet :cry:

so when the nurse called me through she could tell I was upset and asked what was wrong, and I just couldn't stop crying :( 

it's not fair, we all want this so badly yet we have to wait and pray that one day we'll be lucky enough to get that elusive bfp ... but when's it going to be our turn??? I'm fed up of waiting, surely we've waited long enough??? :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :cry:
> 
> just got back from the dr's and thankfully have managed to lose half a kg, which is pretty good :thumbup:
> 
> but I got there and the waiting room was full of babies :( apparently monday afternoon's is baby clinic time. and there was a little newborn boy who was crying, and crying, and crying. and I sat there in the waiting room, tears filling my eyes, just wishing it was my turn and completely blaming myself for us not getting pregnant yet :cry:
> 
> so when the nurse called me through she could tell I was upset and asked what was wrong, and I just couldn't stop crying :(
> 
> it's not fair, we all want this so badly yet we have to wait and pray that one day we'll be lucky enough to get that elusive bfp ... but when's it going to be our turn??? I'm fed up of waiting, surely we've waited long enough??? :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: wll be ur turn next hun


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: I just feel really weepy now :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: I just feel really weepy now :(

:hugs: i was earlier


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: it's crap isn't it?

I think I shocked the nurse earlier when I burst into tears :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just spoken to my best mate on the phone and she put on her little girl lushay whos not long trned 2 and she was going to me"hello where ar you? " i said im in germany you have to come on an airplane to see me one day with mummy she replied "whyy i hold baba melia ok bye bye":cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: it's crap isn't it?
> 
> I think I shocked the nurse earlier when I burst into tears :dohh:

hormones are good tho:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwww how cute :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i am so scared of af showing this month i think it will hit me like a ton of brikcs after the dream last night and actualy catching ovhttps://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u55/BJ_BOBBI_JO9/Emotions%20feelings%20moods%20related/42.gif


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwww bless ya hun, I really, really hope af stays away :hugs:

I've just done this :blush: do you think it's any darker than the others hun? it seems to be a little darker to me, but it also seems like there wasn't as much ink in it because the control line wasn't as dark as normal :dohh:

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0027-2.jpg


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwwww bless ya hun, I really, really hope af stays away :hugs:
> 
> I've just done this :blush: do you think it's any darker than the others hun? it seems to be a little darker to me, but it also seems like there wasn't as much ink in it because the control line wasn't as dark as normal :dohh:
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0027-2.jpg

i cant really tell hun it lookes a tad lighter to me fro here can u compare it with the others?


----------



## olivetree83

Scamp-I'd love to join in ...

I have been ttc since July 2010, I have only had two BFP's which were from the same cycle and ended in a miscarriage or what they call a chemical pregnancy last October. We were so elated with the news and to have it ripped from us so quickly was devastating. 

I have had my Jenny Renny reading which told me I'd get my BFP in March but dammit I am determined to get one before then and prove her wrong! But if it is to be March and she's miraculously right, I'll have an easter bunny baby with all of you as well! Today I am on CD9 and just began OPK's yesterday. I bought the 20 pack as to give me a better idea when I ovulate...using 7 tests just isn't enough when your cycle isn't always on the dot regular. I have also been faithfully using the BBT method since CD1...I have been in the 97 range since and I'm just keeping my fingers crossed that I can somehow see that I am at least ovulating...I have heard that sometimes after a mc you don't for awhile and that would be hard to know. I at least want to know that my body is doing what it needs to to at least attempt a pregnancy! 

Anyway..now that I've given too much info...please add me! :)

Best of luck and baby dust
Olive


----------



## EmmyReece

here you go hun ... looking at it close to the others it does look a tad lighter :dohh:

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/opks3.jpg


----------



## EmmyReece

hi olive :hi:

welcome to the loopy thread lol, good luck with getting your bfp :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

olivetree83 said:


> Scamp-I'd love to join in ...
> 
> I have been ttc since July 2010, I have only had two BFP's which were from the same cycle and ended in a miscarriage or what they call a chemical pregnancy last October. We were so elated with the news and to have it ripped from us so quickly was devastating.
> 
> I have had my Jenny Renny reading which told me I'd get my BFP in March but dammit I am determined to get one before then and prove her wrong! But if it is to be March and she's miraculously right, I'll have an easter bunny baby with all of you as well! Today I am on CD9 and just began OPK's yesterday. I bought the 20 pack as to give me a better idea when I ovulate...using 7 tests just isn't enough when your cycle isn't always on the dot regular. I have also been faithfully using the BBT method since CD1...I have been in the 97 range since and I'm just keeping my fingers crossed that I can somehow see that I am at least ovulating...I have heard that sometimes after a mc you don't for awhile and that would be hard to know. I at least want to know that my body is doing what it needs to to at least attempt a pregnancy!
> 
> Anyway..now that I've given too much info...please add me! :)
> 
> Best of luck and baby dust
> Olive

hey hun so sorry about your loss i know exactly what you felt i have had 4 chemichals that we know of :nope: fingers crossed we both get our bfp sooon:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> here you go hun ... looking at it close to the others it does look a tad lighter :dohh:
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/opks3.jpg

hmmm i honesty cant tell hun but im gonna tell u to lay of the opks lol b4 u drive urself insane:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

:blush: it's just what with not getting a definite positive while we were away, but knowing me I missed the surge ...

my hpts should be arriving later in the week :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :blush: it's just what with not getting a definite positive while we were away, but knowing me I missed the surge ...
> 
> my hpts should be arriving later in the week :happydance:

yayyyyyyyy my boobys are soooper dooper sore:dohh:


----------



## Scamp

Congrats on losing half a kg :)
It will be your turn soon hun :hugs:
xx


EmmyReece said:


> :cry:
> 
> just got back from the dr's and thankfully have managed to lose half a kg, which is pretty good :thumbup:
> 
> but I got there and the waiting room was full of babies :( apparently monday afternoon's is baby clinic time. and there was a little newborn boy who was crying, and crying, and crying. and I sat there in the waiting room, tears filling my eyes, just wishing it was my turn and completely blaming myself for us not getting pregnant yet :cry:
> 
> so when the nurse called me through she could tell I was upset and asked what was wrong, and I just couldn't stop crying :(
> 
> it's not fair, we all want this so badly yet we have to wait and pray that one day we'll be lucky enough to get that elusive bfp ... but when's it going to be our turn??? I'm fed up of waiting, surely we've waited long enough??? :cry:


----------



## EmmyReece

hope it's a good sign hun :hugs:


----------



## Scamp

olivetree83 said:


> Scamp-I'd love to join in ...
> 
> I have been ttc since July 2010, I have only had two BFP's which were from the same cycle and ended in a miscarriage or what they call a chemical pregnancy last October. We were so elated with the news and to have it ripped from us so quickly was devastating.
> 
> I have had my Jenny Renny reading which told me I'd get my BFP in March but dammit I am determined to get one before then and prove her wrong! But if it is to be March and she's miraculously right, I'll have an easter bunny baby with all of you as well! Today I am on CD9 and just began OPK's yesterday. I bought the 20 pack as to give me a better idea when I ovulate...using 7 tests just isn't enough when your cycle isn't always on the dot regular. I have also been faithfully using the BBT method since CD1...I have been in the 97 range since and I'm just keeping my fingers crossed that I can somehow see that I am at least ovulating...I have heard that sometimes after a mc you don't for awhile and that would be hard to know. I at least want to know that my body is doing what it needs to to at least attempt a pregnancy!
> 
> Anyway..now that I've given too much info...please add me! :)
> 
> Best of luck and baby dust
> Olive

Hey hun :wave: Of course i'll add you :) 
Sorry to hear about the chemicals :hug:
x


----------



## Scamp

My boobs have been super sore as well. They were when I was preg so it could be a good sign for you hun.
For me I think af is nearly here :happydance: Can finally start again
x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> My boobs have been super sore as well. They were when I was preg so it could be a good sign for you hun.
> For me I think af is nearly here :happydance: Can finally start again
> x

yayyyy for af :happydance: cant beleive i just said that haha. im not sre what it is with me all things i get af wise are also preg symptoms so who knows:shrug:


----------



## Scamp

Just a waiting game now :)
x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> Just a waiting game now :)
> x

could always try parlsy tea to bring her on


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> hope it's a good sign hun :hugs:

i still see u with ur liltte boy xmas morning dressed as mummys little xmas pud fast asleep in your arms while chris opens his pressys:cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

Scamp said:


> Congrats on losing half a kg :)
> It will be your turn soon hun :hugs:
> xx

I don't think it would have bothered me too much if I'd known it was going to be baby clinic. It was just the shock of walking it to a room full of babies and one little guy crying his eyes out :(


----------



## EmmyReece

lindseyanne said:


> i still see u with ur liltte boy xmas morning dressed as mummys little xmas pud fast asleep in your arms while chris opens his pressys:cloud9:

I can't remember ever being this emotional when it came to the end of a cycle :blush:

I'm just keeping everything crossed that it's a good sign.


----------



## Scamp

lindseyanne said:



> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> Just a waiting game now :)
> x
> 
> could always try parlsy tea to bring her onClick to expand...

I'm supposed to be waiting 6 weeks but I really can't wait until Feb so the later the better. The nurse doing the scan said my body would be ready in a week or so but for me mentally I need to wait. Just going to let things happen naturally :thumbup: And I'll be starting as soon as next af comes :happydance:
x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i have everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Scamp

EmmyReece said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on losing half a kg :)
> It will be your turn soon hun :hugs:
> xx
> 
> I don't think it would have bothered me too much if I'd known it was going to be baby clinic. It was just the shock of walking it to a room full of babies and one little guy crying his eyes out :(Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

vic was gonna ask u what happens if u fall next cycle or the cycle after wedding wise?


----------



## Scamp

Think we'll work out when I'm due and make sure i'll be giving birth at least a month before or after the wedding. Because I'm high risk of mc I'd be worried about changing the date of the wedding incase I jinx the pregnancy :dohh: I'm far too superstitious 
x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> Think we'll work out when I'm due and make sure i'll be giving birth at least a month before or after the wedding. Because I'm high risk of mc I'd be worried about changing the date of the wedding incase I jinx the pregnancy :dohh: I'm far too superstitious
> x

yeh hope u fall this next cycle so u have a mini flower girl/ page boy:cloud9:


----------



## Scamp

Thank you :flower: Would be amazing
x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im so nervouse help me get my pma back please ladies af could arive day 9 too early for prego to be able to stick


----------



## EmmyReece

plan your nursery decorations hun :thumbup:

I love this rainforest set here ...

https://www.thatcuteage.com/p2412-F...Kit-Fisher-Price-Rainforest-Animals?src=gBase

I'm actually half tempted to buy this Gruffalo set :blush:

https://www.thatcuteage.com/p2658-Fun-To-See-Room-Makeover-Wall-Stickers-Kit-Gruffalo

https://www.thatcuteage.com/7-Sleeping/c121p1-Wall-Stickers-Murals


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> plan your nursery decorations hun :thumbup:
> 
> I love this rainforest set here ...
> 
> https://www.thatcuteage.com/p2412-F...Kit-Fisher-Price-Rainforest-Animals?src=gBase
> 
> I'm actually half tempted to buy this Gruffalo set :blush:
> 
> https://www.thatcuteage.com/p2658-Fun-To-See-Room-Makeover-Wall-Stickers-Kit-Gruffalo
> 
> https://www.thatcuteage.com/7-Sleeping/c121p1-Wall-Stickers-Murals

i loveeeeeeeeeeee the gruffalo hehe used to sit reading it to myself when all the lil uns were asleep in the nrsery:cloud9: but i think as nursery deco its too scary:shrug: i want pooh bear or smin like that:shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah, winnie the pooh would be so cute ... I love the humphreys corner furniture they have out in mothercare :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i love this wall sticker "cuddle zone"
 



Attached Files:







cuddle zone.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwww that's so cute :D


----------



## Scamp

I want a jungle theme for a boy and princess theme for a girl
x


----------



## EmmyReece

I haven't thought about a girly theme yet, jungle and princess sounds brill Scamp :D

I've broke out in spots lol, can't remember the last time I had a spot on my chin or cheeks where they've come up :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ive just found a hair starting on my chin:growlmad: not good


----------



## EmmyReece

I used to get that really bad when I wasn't having af :growlmad:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I haven't thought about a girly theme yet, jungle and princess sounds brill Scamp :D
> 
> I've broke out in spots lol, can't remember the last time I had a spot on my chin or cheeks where they've come up :dohh:

hope its good spots:happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I used to get that really bad when I wasn't having af :growlmad:

yep so do i so i am out


----------



## EmmyReece

it's weird, I've only noticed them come up today lol


----------



## EmmyReece

hun you're not out yet, not until af shows up and that's *IF* she even shows up :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> hun you're not out yet, not until af shows up and that's *IF* she even shows up :hugs:

i feel it inside that im out and she will arrive soon


----------



## EmmyReece

I don't wanna get your hopes up hun, but on that countdown to pregnancy site, this is quite a common symptom 6.5% of women who've listed their symptoms on the site have put down that they feel out :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I don't wanna get your hopes up hun, but on that countdown to pregnancy site, this is quite a common symptom 6.5% of women who've listed their symptoms on the site have put down that they feel out :hugs:

yeh bt the hairy chin isnt lol i hate it im forever plucking and only happens arund ov and af:dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

before or after ov hun? because you're only 4 days after ov, maybe it's a stubborn hair coming through :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> before or after ov hun? because you're only 4 days after ov, maybe it's a stubborn hair coming through :hugs:

before and just after up to af lol i hate it my boobs really sore and cramping yuckyness


----------



## LindsayA

Hello girlys just to let you know i am out af got me today, still no cramps but hey onwards to next month :-(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LindsayA said:


> Hello girlys just to let you know i am out af got me today, still no cramps but hey onwards to next month :-(

sorry she got u hun:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

sorry af got you hun :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i cant seem to decide on room deocr lol


----------



## EmmyReece

any piccies hun?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> any piccies hun?

i really like this bt not sure if looks too busy
 



Attached Files:







1483987-l.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 2









1483987-2-l.jpg
File size: 53.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## EmmyReece

I think it looks really cute ... are they stickers hun? cos maybe you could only use a few of them and space them out more?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I think it looks really cute ... are they stickers hun? cos maybe you could only use a few of them and space them out more?

yeh u get 20 stickers 3 stand out foam sticker s and a border


----------



## EmmyReece

it looks fine to me hun, but if you think it looks a bit busy then maybe space them out a bit more?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

scrap that hehe founmd the original ones i wanted when i first came over here in oct:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







6688_0.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 1









6906_0.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 2









6873_0.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 1









17770.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 1


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hehe its called dinico Farmily:cloud9: works our 66,48 EUR for all thw wall stickers the foam and the borders but you get at least 60 stickers
 



Attached Files:







17770a.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 2


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ooops scared you all away:wacko:


----------



## EmmyReece

sorry hun, we nipped to co op to get some bits in lol ...

I love that second set, it's adorable :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> sorry hun, we nipped to co op to get some bits in lol ...
> 
> I love that second set, it's adorable :thumbup:

its ok:thumbup: lol
ben said i can have that set hehe and can decorate it as soon as we move in and decorate the flat:cloud9: not feeling too god tonight keep getting waves of needing to be sick but not actaly being sick:nope:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: maybe an early night will help hun ... 

I'm off in 40 mins, going to do myself some mushroom pate on bagels yummmmmm :D

And I've got lots of fruit in too, including my mandarin segments, which I'm going crazy for at the moment :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: maybe an early night will help hun ...
> 
> I'm off in 40 mins, going to do myself some mushroom pate on bagels yummmmmm :D
> 
> And I've got lots of fruit in too, including my mandarin segments, which I'm going crazy for at the moment :thumbup:

yeh we gonan wwtch some tv then go bed ourselfs my head is thobbing too so think im coming down with sumin yet again:nope:


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwww no :nope:

I'm really crampy tonight hun, all I can say is ouchies :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwwwww no :nope:
> 
> I'm really crampy tonight hun, all I can say is ouchies :(

fingers crossed its bubbas snggling in:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im off to beddy bies night night ladies xxx:kiss:


----------



## EmmyReece

night night hun, hope you have a nice night :)


----------



## EmmyReece

I've got a proper achey left boob :(

Sorry about the pic, but it's really hard explaining where the ache is lol ... :blush: see where my thumb is going? That's where it's aching ... please, please, please let this be a good sign [-o&lt;
 



Attached Files:







Photo 142.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies


----------



## EmmyReece

morning hun :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> morning hun :)

how this morn?


----------



## EmmyReece

ok so far ... I'm still in bed lol so haven't started aching yet :dohh:

how about you hun?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ok so far ... I'm still in bed lol so haven't started aching yet :dohh:
> 
> how about you hun?

temp droped under cover line major achey and crampy:dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

:dohh: hope it's just a fluke temp hun :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :dohh: hope it's just a fluke temp hun :hugs:

tbh doesnt feel it even have the acidy burniy feeling down below i had last cycle qhen af tuened up


----------



## EmmyReece

:( well fingers crossed af doesn't make an appearance :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :( well fingers crossed af doesn't make an appearance :hugs:

im think she may be here wihitn the next week:shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

:( what was your lp last cycle hun?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :( what was your lp last cycle hun?

9 days down from 16:nope:


----------



## EmmyReece

well I'll keep my fingers crossed that you get back up towards 16 hun :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> well I'll keep my fingers crossed that you get back up towards 16 hun :hugs:

ty hun just sat and did a rough draft of how il do bubbas room


----------



## WhisperOfHope

what do you think? will obv re arange the stickers etc when we do it and will put some of the sticlers ont he furiture too:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







rough-draft.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwwww I think it's really cute :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwwwwww I think it's really cute :)

will do for unisex wont it?


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo:

my hpts have arrived


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah I reckon it'll suit either a girl or boy :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :wohoo:
> 
> my hpts have arrived

 nooooooooo testing yet!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yeah I reckon it'll suit either a girl or boy :D

hehe im gonna go for white furniture so can sticker it and make it belnd in with the room and then will prob go for plain colour bedding and curtain:shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

lol not even just 1 ikkle test :blush:

I haven't done any yet I promise 

and yep I think plain bedding will go really well if you sticker the furniture :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol not even just 1 ikkle test :blush:
> 
> I haven't done any yet I promise
> 
> and yep I think plain bedding will go really well if you sticker the furniture :thumbup:

lol u can do one tomoz with fmu:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo:

it's weird, it's only my left boob that's aching :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :wohoo:
> 
> it's weird, it's only my left boob that's aching :wacko:

lol thats good then! ive just been and had a foiddle downstairs and got my bogey cm again:shrug: caat remember if it get it b4 af or not


----------



## EmmyReece

it's not as bad as it was last night, and my tummy isn't aching as much ... 

no idea what that sort of cm could indicate, but I don't remember you mentioning it last time


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> it's not as bad as it was last night, and my tummy isn't aching as much ...
> 
> no idea what that sort of cm could indicate, but I don't remember you mentioning it last time

i usualy get it b4 ov lol:shrug: i have cramps today so scared and put ona towel:haha: one thing thats dif this cycle is my ahnds are coverd in excema on the back of them:shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: hopefully the towel won't be needed ...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just looked in the mirror and im not bloated yet so thats a good sign in actual fact minus my boobs i look quite slim


----------



## EmmyReece

lol ... I never look slim :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol ... I never look slim :dohh:

me neither anymore used to be a skinny size 6/8 when was a tenn up until i reached 21 then i got chbbyer


----------



## EmmyReece

ahhhhhh I wish it was tomorrow :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ahhhhhh I wish it was tomorrow :dohh:

lol me too i wish it was after 9dpo


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: I'm keeping everything crossed that you get past 9dpo 

I feel like this cycle has really dragged, and I'm only on cd27 :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: I'm keeping everything crossed that you get past 9dpo
> 
> I feel like this cycle has really dragged, and I'm only on cd27 :wacko:

lol when are you due?


----------



## EmmyReece

my ticker says I should be ovulating today, and af should be due on the 25th lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

been 2 days since a msgd psycis star and no reply she used to reply the same day:shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> my ticker says I should be ovulating today, and af should be due on the 25th lol

u should get some fun times in incase lol


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah, might do tonight ...

I checked my cm earlier and it's still cloudy white, a little bit of stretch to it ... but my opks haven't got darker than they were while we were in Cheshire :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yeah, might do tonight ...
> 
> I checked my cm earlier and it's still cloudy white, a little bit of stretch to it ... but my opks haven't got darker than they were while we were in Cheshire :wacko:

hmm ur body is just as pain in the but as mine:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

yep, it's driving me crazy :wacko:

still getting cramps in my left boob :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yep, it's driving me crazy :wacko:
> 
> still getting cramps in my left boob :rofl:

lol could be good could be bad could be wind lol


----------



## EmmyReece

maybe I'm looking into every ache and cramp too much :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> maybe I'm looking into every ache and cramp too much :dohh:

i do that too lol exept for me every cramp has to be af lol


----------



## EmmyReece

I feel like an idiot :dohh:

I've managed to talk myself into believing that I stood a chance this month, that my aches in my tummy and boob are something good, that the soy did it's job even earlier this cycle than the last one. Maybe it's just wishful thinking, but I wanted it so badly that I let myself believe that I actually stood a chance :cry:

I think if nothing happens next cycle then I might take a break and just concentrate on my weight loss for a few months ... I can't face even more months going through this :nope:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I feel like an idiot :dohh:
> 
> I've managed to talk myself into believing that I stood a chance this month, that my aches in my tummy and boob are something good, that the soy did it's job even earlier this cycle than the last one. Maybe it's just wishful thinking, but I wanted it so badly that I let myself believe that I actually stood a chance :cry:
> 
> I think if nothing happens next cycle then I might take a break and just concentrate on my weight loss for a few months ... I can't face even more months going through this :nope:

you need to temp along with the opks as opks can miss ur surge


----------



## EmmyReece

I would have tried it this cycle if I'd been able to get up to ours and get my thermometer ... I just feel at a dead end


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I would have tried it this cycle if I'd been able to get up to ours and get my thermometer ... I just feel at a dead end

id say u have defo ovd just keep covering ur basis until af hows or bfp:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

it's a case of persuading Chris ... he has a really low sex drive :( he could quite happily go without for a whole week :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> it's a case of persuading Chris ... he has a really low sex drive :( he could quite happily go without for a whole week :cry:

gosh lol id ay u have already ovd especilay all the stuff you descirbed when u think it was


----------



## EmmyReece

I really hope so ... :(

this is generally why I get really upset and pessimistic about it, it took me long enough to persuade him to go for it every other day once af had finished ... it just makes me feel like cack :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I really hope so ... :(
> 
> this is generally why I get really upset and pessimistic about it, it took me long enough to persuade him to go for it every other day once af had finished ... it just makes me feel like cack :cry:

u still got ur pma up?


----------



## EmmyReece

yep it's still on my desktop :thumbup: I keep looking at it ...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yep it's still on my desktop :thumbup: I keep looking at it ...

what i do on down days cant do it hear as havent got them lol bt i hold one of the outfits for the baba i have and makes me feel better:wacko:


----------



## EmmyReece

I've just got it stuck in my head that I've still got really far to go :(

Wish I hadn't dropped all the baby stuff off at ours now :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I've just got it stuck in my head that I've still got really far to go :(
> 
> Wish I hadn't dropped all the baby stuff off at ours now :dohh:

no u havent PMA PMA PMA PPMA PMA!!!


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: 

I've got no idea how I'm managing to resist testing lol, but it's working ... :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs:
> 
> I've got no idea how I'm managing to resist testing lol, but it's working ... :rofl:

lol ive not long woken up from a nap felt like crap so thought id try sleep and have wokenup feeling even worse:sick:


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwww hun :hugs: maybe try eating something even if it's only a slice of toast?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwwwww hun :hugs: maybe try eating something even if it's only a slice of toast?

the thought iof that just made me nearly puke lol


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: even if you don't eat hun, try keep your fluids up :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: even if you don't eat hun, try keep your fluids up :thumbup:

all im doing today is feeling sick and windy lol cant stop parping:blush:


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: thankfully I don't do that ... Chris bottom burps enough for the pair of us lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: thankfully I don't do that ... Chris bottom burps enough for the pair of us lol

lol i said to ben i feel ill he said "maybe its a belly bug" his name for a poss beany lol


----------



## EmmyReece

awwww that's a cute thing to call a beany :D would be amazing if it was hun :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwww that's a cute thing to call a beany :D would be amazing if it was hun :hugs:

belly bug bergmann:cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwww ... the only thing Chris has suggested is Squidge, but I see that around loads :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwwwww ... the only thing Chris has suggested is Squidge, but I see that around loads :dohh:

splodge, podge, button , jelly bean:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

I like the idea of bubble, or Squirt (that just reminds me of the baby turtle in finding nemo lol)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I like the idea of bubble, or Squirt (that just reminds me of the baby turtle in finding nemo lol)

bubble is cute squirt is how it got there by chris:rofl:


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: we just gotta get it there first lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: we just gotta get it there first lol

you may have already:winkwink:


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm starting to feel "out" this cycle :( still haven't tested yet so that's a good thing, but it just seems so impossible


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'm starting to feel "out" this cycle :( still haven't tested yet so that's a good thing, but it just seems so impossible

nothing is impossible if you beleive in it


----------



## EmmyReece

I really do want to believe in it, more than anything, but this is me we're talking about, it's been a crap couple of years, from the moment we got back from Turkey in 2009 :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I really do want to believe in it, more than anything, but this is me we're talking about, it's been a crap couple of years, from the moment we got back from Turkey in 2009 :(

you will get ur baby and it will be this year and you will get your own house/flat and everything will go right turst me hun:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs:

I'm sorry I'm on such a downer hun ...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs:
> 
> I'm sorry I'm on such a downer hun ...

its ok hun we all have these days:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

oooohhhh :happydance: this is where we're going next year hun

https://www.exelsiorhotels.com/jr/index.php


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> oooohhhh :happydance: this is where we're going next year hun
> 
> https://www.exelsiorhotels.com/jr/index.php

that looks really nice lol id never get ben to turkey too many turks living here :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

I was really dubious about going, but we had such a fantastic time, nobody commented on my size or anything (unlike in London) ... plus I got a fantastic tan :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I was really dubious about going, but we had such a fantastic time, nobody commented on my size or anything (unlike in London) ... plus I got a fantastic tan :blush:

i cant wait till we can book a hol to florida:happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: it's really exciting isn't it? and an extra thing to look forward to :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :happydance: it's really exciting isn't it? and an extra thing to look forward to :thumbup:

yeh it is i i sooo need a hol havent had one since i was 16 lol


----------



## EmmyReece

sounds like you defo need one then :thumbup:

I'm going to leave booking it until December, and then we'll know if we need to request a cot :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> sounds like you defo need one then :thumbup:
> 
> I'm going to leave booking it until December, and then we'll know if we need to request a cot :happydance:

wooop i see pma:happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

it's about time too, I've been feeling so crappy all day


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> it's about time too, I've been feeling so crappy all day

:happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: I've no idea how you put up with me sometimes lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: I've no idea how you put up with me sometimes lol

same as u do me lol


----------



## EmmyReece

lol ... 

what do you think of this dress hun?

https://www.crazyclearance.co.uk/sh...AG940&pdBoUid=2105&lpgUid=#colour:724,size:32


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol ...
> 
> what do you think of this dress hun?
> 
> https://www.crazyclearance.co.uk/sh...AG940&pdBoUid=2105&lpgUid=#colour:724,size:32

ooh that really nice my style of sress that:happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im gonna jump in the bath shant be too long need to wash before we go out tomoz ans i aint getting a shower at stupid oclcok so going for bath now lol


----------



## EmmyReece

okie doke, no slipping lol :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

think its safe to say il be seeing the red lady soon went to the loo b4 the bath and had pinkish staining to the towel:dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

:grr: I'm sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :grr: I'm sorry hun :hugs:

ben says could be a implantaion bleed:shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: you never know hun, it's a possibility


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: you never know hun, it's a possibility

im not sre lol my arms have come out all itchy and red i hate having sensitive skin:nope: they are proper burning and i cant figre out what it is thats done it


----------



## EmmyReece

do you think it could be that new wine you tried the other night hun?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> do you think it could be that new wine you tried the other night hun?

it could be but it would of started soon surly?


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah true ... have you ate anything different? new washing tablets or fabric softener? :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yeah true ... have you ate anything different? new washing tablets or fabric softener? :wacko:

nopes lol but we have figured out what it is lol dehydration from washing my hands so much wioth a new soap


----------



## EmmyReece

:dohh:

I'm feeling really hungry and I don't know what for :wacko: Chris is going to take me to the shops at about 7 to see if there's anything there that I fancy :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :dohh:
> 
> I'm feeling really hungry and I don't know what for :wacko: Chris is going to take me to the shops at about 7 to see if there's anything there that I fancy :D

we had our dinner at 3 ish lol gonna jst have a sandwich tonight


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm really not sure what to go for ... I fancy something chocolatey (even though haven't had the stuff for ages) .... I know that's not a proper meal though :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'm really not sure what to go for ... I fancy something chocolatey (even though haven't had the stuff for ages) .... I know that's not a proper meal though :dohh:

i had zuericher geschnetzeltes ( or in english rice with pork ina sauce that cant be translated):haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

ooohhh that sounds yummy, I've got beans and sausage on toast and a lion mcflurry for afters :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ooohhh that sounds yummy, I've got beans and sausage on toast and a lion mcflurry for afters :blush:

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm mcflurry


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhhh and I got some special k bars for brekkie :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ohhhh and I got some special k bars for brekkie :thumbup:

i no likey them blahhh


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ronnie just gave back the baby


----------



## EmmyReece

omgggggg I missed it


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> omgggggg I missed it

she intrupted the babys wake and handed the baby to kat saying take himtake him im sorry its just wrong


----------



## EmmyReece

:dohh: I'm gonna have to wait for it to come on itunes


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :dohh: I'm gonna have to wait for it to come on itunes

bbc iplayer;)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

right i is off to beddy bies as have to be uup at 7 am tomoz (6 am to u) lol will be on sometime in the afternoon tho:) goodnight x


----------



## EmmyReece

good luck tomorrow hun, will be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

grrr even lower temp this morn


----------



## EmmyReece

I think Ive just had a dodgy opk ... nothing showing up as of yet on the hpt :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







Photo 143.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I think Ive just had a dodgy opk ... nothing showing up as of yet on the hpt :dohh:

hmmm its hard to see on that one due to the light


----------



## EmmyReece

how did it go hun?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> how did it go hun?

wasnt too bad fingers crossed everything goes ok now and we get our money on the the 15th feb[-o&lt; and we can start looking for a flat from then and hopefully move in in march:happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

yayyyyyyyyy :happydance: that's brilliant news hun :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yayyyyyyyyy :happydance: that's brilliant news hun :hugs:

and i have to do a german course for 20 hours a week:dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

:dohh: but that will be of use hun, especially in baby shops :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :dohh: but that will be of use hun, especially in baby shops :thumbup:

lol yes it will and for when i start up with photography i can mail my clients and speak to them!


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo:

I'm really excited for you :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :wohoo:
> 
> I'm really excited for you :hugs:

thanks i just hope no more trouble with it lol


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: it's about time you had a break


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: it's about time you had a break

i know lol i have such an awful taste in my mouth today tastes like rubber:shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

ewwww doesn't sound nice :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ewwww doesn't sound nice :(

started this morn and wont go away no matter what i drink or eat:shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

:wacko: no idea what it could be

I woke up with really bad acid reflux :sick:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :wacko: no idea what it could be
> 
> I woke up with really bad acid reflux :sick:

still good signs:winkwink:


----------



## EmmyReece

seriously??? :shrug: I didn't know that was a sign :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> seriously??? :shrug: I didn't know that was a sign :dohh: :rofl:

heartburn and reflux are good signs yep


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: how weird ... I never knew that


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: how weird ... I never knew that

lol learn new things each day:) hows u today anyways hows the pma'?


----------



## EmmyReece

erm, it seems ok ... I'm not feeling anywhere near as down as I did yesterday lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> erm, it seems ok ... I'm not feeling anywhere near as down as I did yesterday lol

woooooop:happydance: ur gonna be mummy one day sooioooon


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance:

ooohhhh I forgot to say as well, I ordered that dress I showed you yesterday ... I've got a feeling it would be a brilliant maternity dress too :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :happydance:
> 
> ooohhhh I forgot to say as well, I ordered that dress I showed you yesterday ... I've got a feeling it would be a brilliant maternity dress too :blush:

wooooop im hoping i need a maternity dress for my mums party in june:happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: fingers crossed for you hun


----------



## EmmyReece

opks have gone down to nothing :dohh: am using a new brand, so maybe they're less sensitive ... I might send Chris up to ours for my thermometer today


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> opks have gone down to nothing :dohh: am using a new brand, so maybe they're less sensitive ... I might send Chris up to ours for my thermometer today

don't think opks have dif strengths:wacko: thermometer would be good tho lol


----------



## EmmyReece

do they not?? :wacko: I was under the impression that they did, am probably wrong though :dohh:

yeah, will ask him in a bit, see if he'll go up for me later tonight :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> do they not?? :wacko: I was under the impression that they did, am probably wrong though :dohh:
> 
> yeah, will ask him in a bit, see if he'll go up for me later tonight :thumbup:

i dont think they do anyway:shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

lol ...

yuck I need to stop drinking orange juice ... it's making this acid worse :dohh:

water for me for the rest of the day lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol ...
> 
> yuck I need to stop drinking orange juice ... it's making this acid worse :dohh:
> 
> water for me for the rest of the day lol

water will make it worse too u need milk hun


----------



## EmmyReece

I can't stand milk, the smell makes me :sick:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:



> I can't stand milk, the smell makes me :sick:

only good thing for it tho hun


----------



## EmmyReece

would plain yoghurt do? that's about as close to milk as I can get :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> would plain yoghurt do? that's about as close to milk as I can get :blush:

might do lol or failing that get some rennes or gaviscon


----------



## EmmyReece

lol ... I haven't had it for absolutely ages ... :rofl:

just been for a walk with mum's dog ... I'd forgotten how much I enjoyed walking in the rain, how therapeutic it can be :)

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs053.snc3/14105_408506018335_601243335_5005623_1487625_n.jpg


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol ... I haven't had it for absolutely ages ... :rofl:
> 
> just been for a walk with mum's dog ... I'd forgotten how much I enjoyed walking in the rain, how therapeutic it can be :)
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs053.snc3/14105_408506018335_601243335_5005623_1487625_n.jpg

awwww cute doggy what tyoe is he/she?


----------



## EmmyReece

she's a blue merle collie sheepdog :D

she's absolutely fantastic, can't fault her at all :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> she's a blue merle collie sheepdog :D
> 
> she's absolutely fantastic, can't fault her at all :cloud9:

awwwww shes so cute i have soikey asleep under my feet and ben asleep on the bed lol


----------



## EmmyReece

lol Misty is flat out too ... she's a tired girly now :rofl:


----------



## EmmyReece

ahhhhh I'm starving ... I've been so hungry all day :dohh:

might go raid the fridge again


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ahhhhh I'm starving ... I've been so hungry all day :dohh:
> 
> might go raid the fridge again

i got me some heinz beans today:happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance:

I'm tempted by beans on toast again :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :happydance:
> 
> I'm tempted by beans on toast again :thumbup:

i having spagettie cabonara:happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm already ready for bed :dohh: I'm shattered ... even though I've been sleeping in later than normal :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'm already ready for bed :dohh: I'm shattered ... even though I've been sleeping in later than normal :dohh:

il be in me bed early tonight too lol. coulnt enjoy my dinner still have that minging taste :shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

yuck ... sounds horrible :(

:dohh: I need to stop symptom spotting :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yuck ... sounds horrible :(
> 
> :dohh: I need to stop symptom spotting :dohh:

did u send chros for ur thermometer?


----------



## EmmyReece

he hasn't been able to go yet, don't know if he'll go now because of being on night duty tonight :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> he hasn't been able to go yet, don't know if he'll go now because of being on night duty tonight :dohh:

doH!


----------



## EmmyReece

will just have to not do my temp tomorrow morning lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> will just have to not do my temp tomorrow morning lol

lol yeh im contantly doing mine:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm having a look at some maxi dresses for summer ... am hoping to have a baby bump by then ... just need the bfp now

:wohoo:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'm having a look at some maxi dresses for summer ... am hoping to have a baby bump by then ... just need the bfp now
> 
> :wohoo:

I havent looked myself lol


----------



## mumanddad

Hiya ladies hope your well.. Af is finally gone but i now have lots if stringy cm is this a sign of ov?


----------



## EmmyReece

just got to find one I like :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mumanddad said:


> Hiya ladies hope your well.. Af is finally gone but i now have lots if stringy cm is this a sign of ov?

it could be yeh hun


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> just got to find one I like :rofl:

im not really fan of them lol


----------



## EmmyReece

I like them, but it has to be a certain type of material and pattern lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I like them, but it has to be a certain type of material and pattern lol

lol i never have liked not my style im more 60/50s style dresses that flare out at the bottom


----------



## EmmyReece

I don't normally do dresses, it's going to be a bit of an image change lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I don't normally do dresses, it's going to be a bit of an image change lol

lol i only wear for parties other then that its jeans


----------



## EmmyReece

lol I don't even do dresses for parties ... just looking forward to feeling girly for a change :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol I don't even do dresses for parties ... just looking forward to feeling girly for a change :blush:

lol same as me alough ive found some prego dunagarres that are gonna be a mst have:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

I've not looked for dungarees yet, but I probably will at some point :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I've not looked for dungarees yet, but I probably will at some point :haha:

i jst found them on cunda


----------



## EmmyReece

show me, show me, show me lol :D

:wohoo:

just ordered our passport renewal forms :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> show me, show me, show me lol :D
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> just ordered our passport renewal forms :thumbup:

https://www.cunda.de/Shop/HtmlProdu...'Umstands Hosen & Jeans'&pId='24962'&pClr='1' :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

and i must have this top!

https://www.cunda.de/Shop/HtmlProdu... Pullover & Sweatshirts'&pId='47386'&pClr='1'


----------



## EmmyReece

ooohhhh they're nice :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ooohhhh they're nice :thumbup:

hope to get to buy them soon hehe


----------



## EmmyReece

I love that top hun :thumbup:

I just spotted this
 



Attached Files:







Picture 2.png
File size: 202.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## EmmyReece

and there's these too :blush:

https://www.cunda.de/Shop/HtmlProdu...'Pullover & Sweatshirts'&pId='50922'&pClr='1'

https://www.cunda.de/Shop/HtmlProdu...'Pullover & Sweatshirts'&pId='50858'&pClr='1'

https://www.cunda.de/Shop/HtmlProdu...'Pullover & Sweatshirts'&pId='50904'&pClr='1'


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> and there's these too :blush:
> 
> https://www.cunda.de/Shop/HtmlProdu...'Pullover & Sweatshirts'&pId='50922'&pClr='1'
> 
> https://www.cunda.de/Shop/HtmlProdu...'Pullover & Sweatshirts'&pId='50858'&pClr='1'
> 
> https://www.cunda.de/Shop/HtmlProdu...'Pullover & Sweatshirts'&pId='50904'&pClr='1'

lol well if u ever see athing on there u want can always send it here and il send it to you:thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwww tyvm hun :hugs:

the same goes for you if you spot bits on Mothercare and want them sending across ... though I have to admit the clothes where you are are loads cuter :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwwww tyvm hun :hugs:
> 
> the same goes for you if you spot bits on Mothercare and want them sending across ... though I have to admit the clothes where you are are loads cuter :thumbup:

hehe yeh they are butttt mother care etc for me will prob be blankets and the lil newborn hats lol


----------



## EmmyReece

lol ... ahhhhh I can't wait for a bfp so I can go on a spending spree :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol ... ahhhhh I can't wait for a bfp so I can go on a spending spree :happydance:

lol same alough we gota be carefull money wise until we get on or feet:dohh:ive just nearly blinded myself looked up at the light now have white spots infront my eyes lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

how sweet is this!
https://www.cunda.de/Shop/HtmlProdu...'Pullover & Sweatshirts'&pId='50247'&pClr='1'


----------



## EmmyReece

omgggggg these are so cute
 



Attached Files:







Picture 4.png
File size: 71.3 KB
Views: 1









Picture 5.png
File size: 66.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## EmmyReece

omggggg I was just looking at that lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> omgggggg these are so cute

isaw them last time i was in cunda hehe


----------



## EmmyReece

I wish we had a shop like that around here ... mothercare seems rubbish in comparison


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I wish we had a shop like that around here ... mothercare seems rubbish in comparison

lol we used to have one in the ul bt they all closed down:shrug: there a few shops like it il find the other one and give u the link lol one defo delivers to the uk


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhhhh cool :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

https://www.baby-markt.de/en/Baby-Clothes-Maternity-Wear/


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhhhh thanks hun :thumbup:

there's some lovely stuff on there :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ohhhhh thanks hun :thumbup:
> 
> there's some lovely stuff on there :happydance:

i love that site hehe my fave pma site


----------



## EmmyReece

omggggggggg :happydance:

this has to be the perfect bedding set for a baby girl

https://www.toysbythebundle.co.uk/care-bears-baby-nursery-4pc-cot-bedding-collection-set-18555-p.asp


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> omggggggggg :happydance:
> 
> this has to be the perfect bedding set for a baby girl
> 
> https://www.toysbythebundle.co.uk/care-bears-baby-nursery-4pc-cot-bedding-collection-set-18555-p.asp

omigosh!!! i used to love carebears:cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

and I'm unbelievably tempted to buy this :blush:

https://www.toysbythebundle.co.uk/care-bears-baby-nappy-bag-and-changing-mat---blue-18597-p.asp


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> and I'm unbelievably tempted to buy this :blush:
> 
> https://www.toysbythebundle.co.uk/care-bears-baby-nappy-bag-and-changing-mat---blue-18597-p.asp

omg i love it!


----------



## EmmyReece

I might buy it next time I have some spare money :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I might buy it next time I have some spare money :blush:

hahah i havent even looked at changing bags yet i like the ones that look like handbags but they are bloody expenisve


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ooooh i like sthis one
https://cgi.ebay.de/BNWT-DISNEY-poo...nging_Nappy_Changing_Bags&hash=item1e60d5adbd


----------



## EmmyReece

that's absolutely adorable :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> that's absolutely adorable :happydance:

i think id prob go for a plain bag tho lol as its jsut for nappys and what not and has to go with the buggy


----------



## EmmyReece

I think we're just getting a plain buggy black and white probably and then we can have any accessories we like :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I think we're just getting a plain buggy black and white probably and then we can have any accessories we like :thumbup:

yeh im going for blak and purple:happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

think its bo bos time for me i am pooped need a good night sleep without snorezilla! lol goodnight ladies xx


----------



## EmmyReece

they do that bag in pink, so when I get my bfp I'm gonna wait and find out if we're having a boy or girl and then order the bag depending on what we find out lol :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

night night hun :hugs:


----------



## mumanddad

Well i have just got my blood results back and my hormone levels have good up again :) hopefully because of the folic acid intake lol and im ovulating aswell but why cant i get a positive opk :s 

Just have to wait for the fertility appointment now but the doctor has said it may take till march :(


----------



## EmmyReece

awwww that's brilliant news about your hormone levels and to hear that you're ovulating :hugs: also you might just be missing your surge on your opks 

just a shame it might take until March to see someone, I really hope it doesn't take that long :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

good morning lovelys how are we all? my sore dry thropat is back again along with aheartburn feeling:dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

I've got tummy cramps today :(

hope your sore throat and heartburn eases up :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I've got tummy cramps today :(
> 
> hope your sore throat and heartburn eases up :thumbup:

af or normal?


----------



## EmmyReece

not too sure ... to be completely honest, I'm half expecting it to be af


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> not too sure ... to be completely honest, I'm half expecting it to be af

hmmmm fingers crossed its not for u:hugs: i been quite crampy today too but temp went up so she wont be here today thank fluck


----------



## EmmyReece

I don't feel particularly confident about this cycle to be honest, I'm not going on a downer I promise ... I just feel like af is going to turn up sooner rather than later :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I don't feel particularly confident about this cycle to be honest, I'm not going on a downer I promise ... I just feel like af is going to turn up sooner rather than later :dohh:

IF she does we just pick ourselfs up dst ourselfs off and try try again


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah ... it's got to happen at some point, just hope it's sooner rather than later lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yeah ... it's got to happen at some point, just hope it's sooner rather than later lol

lol yeh im not too confident about this cyle myself BUT as ben says its gota happen sometime hasnt it?


----------



## Scamp

:waveL
I have a day off :happydance: 
Do we have any :bfp:?
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:grr: some people really get to me ... there's a post in the news and debates section starting a debate over whether it's *ethical* for an obese woman to be ttc


----------



## EmmyReece

not yet, no bfps to report ... but we're trying

what have you got planned for today hun?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :grr: some people really get to me ... there's a post in the news and debates section starting a debate over whether it's *ethical* for an obese woman to be ttc

:growlmad:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> :waveL
> I have a day off :happydance:
> Do we have any :bfp:?
> xx

nopees:nope: dont think mil be seeing one this mth neither


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm feeling really frustrated and impatient :dohh: I want this cycle to be done


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'm feeling really frustrated and impatient :dohh: I want this cycle to be done

same and so fed up and bored today just worked out witht he money we get all we can get is a kitchen so no decoration or anything for the flat :shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

:( is that with saving up until you move in?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :( is that with saving up until you move in?

saving up what we have NO money bens not done any designs for weeks and doesnt look like hes planning to enither as hes now taken up learning to design games


----------



## EmmyReece

I thought you got money sorted yesterday, that's the only reason I asked hun ... 

wouldn't it be better for him to learn to design games once you're more settled and on your feet?

hope you get something sorted :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I thought you got money sorted yesterday, that's the only reason I asked hun ...
> 
> wouldn't it be better for him to learn to design games once you're more settled and on your feet?
> 
> hope you get something sorted :hugs:

yup but oh well :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Gonna go for a sleep i think x


----------



## EmmyReece

:shrug: not sure what to say, but sending you :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

okies hun, hope you feel a bit better after your nap :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

had a nap and woken up with yuck headache and my cramps are getting worse:dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

awww hun :(


----------



## EmmyReece

I've just got back from mine and Misty's daily walk ... feeling quite energised to be honest :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I've just got back from mine and Misty's daily walk ... feeling quite energised to be honest :happydance:

ive no energy and seruoilsy knakerd need to find sumin to do during the day as it is atm all im doing is sitting/laying on the bed on the comp or watching tv:dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

how about going for a walk each day hun?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> how about going for a walk each day hun?

not really anywhere to go walking atm as the woodland area is not a good place when wet:dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

:dohh: 

maybe start scrapbooking? when you've got your money sorted? like journey to a bfp scrapbook sorta thing? 

think I might take evening primrose oil capsules next cycle, see if it helps with my ewcm :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :dohh:
> 
> maybe start scrapbooking? when you've got your money sorted? like journey to a bfp scrapbook sorta thing?
> 
> think I might take evening primrose oil capsules next cycle, see if it helps with my ewcm :thumbup:

yacky stuff lol im thinking of starting doing digital scrapbooking elements and selling kits until i can get my other stuff sorted


----------



## EmmyReece

lol I need to do something to help with ewcm, not sure what else to try lol ...

ooohhhh the digital scrapbook elements would be sooooooo cool :thumbup: I like that idea :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol I need to do something to help with ewcm, not sure what else to try lol ...
> 
> ooohhhh the digital scrapbook elements would be sooooooo cool :thumbup: I like that idea :happydance:

just gota work out how to do it lol :haha:
i think i must be the only person in the loo to smell there toilet roll after wiping:wacko: lol but have to check for the infectiopn smell and im sure i just smelt af


----------



## EmmyReece

I really hope it isn't af on the way hun :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I really hope it isn't af on the way hun :hugs:

i think it may well be as that with the cramps and my moodswings today lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i reallllllllllllllllllly want skittles why oh why cant i get them here:(


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwww :( what about amazon.com they do a food section now, they might have them there ...

just had spaghetti bolognese yummmmm :D

ahhhh I'm so ready for the next cycle - *BRING IT ON!!!* :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwwwww :( what about amazon.com they do a food section now, they might have them there ...
> 
> just had spaghetti bolognese yummmmm :D
> 
> ahhhh I'm so ready for the next cycle - *BRING IT ON!!!* :happydance:

i had two dinners lol fish finger peas and tatty crokets and then spag bol bake hehe and still hungry


----------



## EmmyReece

i've got the munchies too ... got grapes and apple for later :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> i've got the munchies too ... got grapes and apple for later :D

i got nothong else to eat:( lol


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwwww :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwwwwww :(

is ur caravan up high?


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: Chris is fetching my thermometer and evening primrose oil stuff in the morning


----------



## EmmyReece

it's right in the mountains hun, this is our view

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs073.snc3/14117_379694568335_601243335_4864425_3597938_n.jpg


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> it's right in the mountains hun, this is our view
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs073.snc3/14117_379694568335_601243335_4864425_3597938_n.jpg

gosh thats lush! i was just wondering with the rain etc atm if all ur stuff is safe?


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah it's all safe :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yeah it's all safe :thumbup:

good wouldnt want ur stuff getting damaged:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs:

ahhhhh my back is killing me :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs:
> 
> ahhhhh my back is killing me :dohh:

hows the cramps?


----------



## EmmyReece

tummy cramps have gone for now ...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> tummy cramps have gone for now ...

goooooooooooooooooooood:happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

lol I thought cramps was good :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol I thought cramps was good :wacko:

they are and they aint lol ben just told me that me and u should jjust go ona chat programme like msn haha as its only us posting most time


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: very true


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwww my brother's gf's puppy is giving me cuddles
 



Attached Files:







Photo 144.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: very true

"you to must use what 20 oages a day just u two"


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwwwww my brother's gf's puppy is giving me cuddles

awwwwwwwwwwwwwww pupppypowerr


----------



## EmmyReece

we've got lots to chat about :angelnot:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> we've got lots to chat about :angelnot:

lol init:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: like a couple of old ladies gossipping


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: like a couple of old ladies gossipping

mother to be meeting!


----------



## EmmyReece

lol well at least I know I can type one handed and keep my laptop balanced on my knee


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol well at least I know I can type one handed and keep my laptop balanced on my knee

lol same women are able to multitask:winkwink:


----------



## EmmyReece

:winkwink:

I'm not a brilliant multitasker, but am glad I can do that one thing :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :winkwink:
> 
> I'm not a brilliant multitasker, but am glad I can do that one thing :rofl:

hahaha bubbas will be computer savvy by 6 mths!


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: too right ...

just figured out if af arrives in the next few days I still have chance to get my february conception :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: too right ...
> 
> just figured out if af arrives in the next few days I still have chance to get my february conception :happydance:

ooooh fingers crossed! its beddy time for me now so shall bid you goodnight and talk tomoz:) xx


----------



## EmmyReece

night night hun :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

goood morning ladies:hugs:


----------



## mumanddad

Good morning hope your well? X


----------



## EmmyReece

morning :)


----------



## Scamp

EmmyReece said:


> :grr: some people really get to me ... there's a post in the news and debates section starting a debate over whether it's *ethical* for an obese woman to be ttc

:shock: I hope you gave them a piece of your mind :nope:

morning all. Went straight offline yesterday.
I'm in agony, started af this morning and it hurts so bad :(
xx


----------



## Scamp

I replied hun 
x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

IM PLAYING SIMS:D feel well sick and hungry atm but cant decide what to eat


----------



## Scamp

Used to love the sims. I always did the same, had as many babies as possible :haha:
x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> Used to love the sims. I always did the same, had as many babies as possible :haha:
> x

lmao same as me just had my first wish it was that easy!


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I do the same, can't find my disc anywhere at the moment though :dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

just seen your reply Scamp :thumbup: thanks hun :hugs: makes me mad when people judge others because of their size

.......................

me and Chris dtd last night and about half an hour later I had some really intense tummy cramps and bubbly feeling in my tummy, was so weird :wacko:


----------



## Scamp

No worries hun. Was a stupid thread lol, I can't see why weight would matter.

Was it like period pains? When I was preg, after an orgasm I had really intense period pains for about 5 minutes. 
Do you have any preg symptoms?
x


----------



## EmmyReece

it was like really intense period pains ... was so weird, it's never happened before :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i has really bad af cramps atm please pleasea please let me get past 9dpo!


----------



## EmmyReece

fingers crossed you do hun :hugs:

:( my dress has just arrived and it's far too big ... it looks like a tent :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> fingers crossed you do hun :hugs:
> 
> :( my dress has just arrived and it's far too big ... it looks like a tent :(

doh! thats why i dont like buying my own clothes online:nope:


----------



## EmmyReece

I'll send it back ... got to find a different one now lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'll send it back ... got to find a different one now lol

lol i have a minging belly ache:nope: dunno if its af cramp or sumin else bt hrts


----------



## EmmyReece

:( could you be coming down with a tummy bug? really hope it's not af or anything too bad ...

I've been lucky, not had any cramps since last night after we dtd lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :( could you be coming down with a tummy bug? really hope it's not af or anything too bad ...
> 
> I've been lucky, not had any cramps since last night after we dtd lol

i sneezed earlyer and been cramping on and off since, same as yesterday i ermm:blush: pumped lol and again cramped for ages:shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

:shrug: I have no idea what it could be hun :( just keeping everything crossed that it isn't af


----------



## Scamp

FX for you both.

I'm having really bad period pains, can't stand up straight. I fainted earlier and I'm starving but we have no food in and Mike is fast asleep cos he isn't well :( Well crap!
Cheer me up someone? lol
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwww hun ... is there anything you could order in like Dominos or something?

and have you got a hot water bottle to hand? if you put some boiling water in it and hold it on your belly it might help ease the cramps a bit :hugs:

I've got something that might give you a giggle, I keep having naughty dreams about other men, well 2 in particular, the guy off Gilmore Girls and the new principal guy from Neighbours, it's been going on for about a week now :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwwww hun ... is there anything you could order in like Dominos or something?
> 
> and have you got a hot water bottle to hand? if you put some boiling water in it and hold it on your belly it might help ease the cramps a bit :hugs:
> 
> I've got something that might give you a giggle, I keep having naughty dreams about other men, well 2 in particular, the guy off Gilmore Girls and the new principal guy from Neighbours, it's been going on for about a week now :blush:

:haha: YOU NAUGHTY GIRL!


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I can't help it :haha:


----------



## Scamp

There's pizza hut but they don't open for a few hours. Mike's bro finishes work soon so might give him a text to get me some munchies.
Yeah, got a hot water bottle on my tummy, plus took some feminax, I know I shouldn't but can't cope without them

:rofl: Lucky you! I hardly ever get dirty dreams. And when I do it's about really dodgy people that I wouldn't sleep with :dohh:

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: really hope they ease up for you soon ...

I can normally get away with only having one of those dreams a month, but it's been a full week of them now :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: I can't help it :haha:

erotic dreams are a sign of preg know:winkwink:


----------



## Scamp

Haha I'm jealous. I sometimes read naughty books before bed to see if that works but :nope: I still get my reacurring dream that my teeth fall out :dohh:
The secret diary of a sex addict is a fab book btw :blush: 
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I keep telling myself it's because I've been catching up on the Neighbours episodes I've missed and watching my Gilmore Girls dvds lol ...

Maybe I've just got a dirty mind :haha:


----------



## Scamp

:haha: Maybe lol
x


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I'm normally such a good girl :angelnot:


----------



## Scamp

Lmao, as if! :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

:p

Chris is getting me more yoghurts and a few other bits from Morrissons tonight :happydance: I love the nom yoghurts, over the moon that they're 25p each at the moment :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

emmy me thinks ur the best bet for the next bfp on this threat:happydance: im defo gonna be seeing af in the next week cramps are full on and cm has gone watery like b4 af


----------



## Scamp

Not tried the nom yoghurts but we do have some really good offers at work recently. I'd never shop anywhere but Morrisons :thumbup:
We've even got creme eggs in mmm love them!


----------



## EmmyReece

yummmmmmm don't get me started on them lol ...

ok I've just checked my cm, really sorry to switch from food / choccy to this sort of thing, but I've got loads of really stretchy white cm :wacko:


----------



## Scamp

Not sure about the sticky cm hun. Think it is thick and white during pregnancy but I might be wrong


----------



## EmmyReece

there isn't really any info on it either - I tried googling :blush:


----------



## Scamp

Thats the best I could find
https://www.nhs.uk/chq/Pages/952.aspx?CategoryID=54&SubCategoryID=134
x


----------



## EmmyReece

cool, thanks hun :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

thick craeamy white cm can indicate preg but also af:shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm going to test with smu tomorrow and see what happens, it's always stronger than my fmu for some reason :dohh:


----------



## Scamp

FX. I'm really excited for you!


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: I'm trying not to get my hopes up ... have seen something very faint on an ic test, and a faint line on an opk that I've just done and had only been to the loo less than an hour ago ...

really hope it gets darker tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'm going to test with smu tomorrow and see what happens, it's always stronger than my fmu for some reason :dohh:

fingers crossed x


----------



## EmmyReece

thanks hun :hugs: 

trying to talk myself into thinking it was an evap (which it probably was) :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

blah had a nap feel like poop now got really waaterty cm having a bet with ben that i will win as af is on way he says no its bellybug im gonna win this one


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: he might just be right hun


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: he might just be right hun

nuh uh im right lol have my usual beforore af stuff sickness sore tummy and feel out its up to you this cycle mrs


----------



## EmmyReece

you might end up surprised :hugs:

I'm trying not to get too excited ... but it's sooooo damn hard


----------



## EmmyReece

this is what I just got ... I hardly ever, ever, ever get lines on these green opks ... not sure if I can see anything on the blue hpt though :dohh:

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0028-3.jpg


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> this is what I just got ... I hardly ever, ever, ever get lines on these green opks ... not sure if I can see anything on the blue hpt though :dohh:
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0028-3.jpg

i see a ery faint line on both hun:happydance: fxd!


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: so I'm not being crazy thinking there might be a hint of something on the hpt

but as I say the green opks, I never get anything like this, never this dark ... and the pic was only taken at 5 - 6 minutes in :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :happydance: so I'm not being crazy thinking there might be a hint of something on the hpt
> 
> but as I say the green opks, I never get anything like this, never this dark ... and the pic was only taken at 5 - 6 minutes in :thumbup:

i defo see sumin on both all be it faint:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

just got to wait it out until tomorrow, am not testing again tonight lol ... I've promised myself :blush:

Just nipping to the supermarket hun, don't know how long I'm going to be though lol

Hope the cramps are easing up for you :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> just got to wait it out until tomorrow, am not testing again tonight lol ... I've promised myself :blush:
> 
> Just nipping to the supermarket hun, don't know how long I'm going to be though lol
> 
> Hope the cramps are easing up for you :hugs:

blah cramps have trned to nausea and headache


----------



## WhisperOfHope

lets see if them cornflakes stay down


----------



## EmmyReece

awwww have literally just missed you lol

night night hun :hugs:

didn't realise we'd take so long, but I got car sick and been having tummy cramps :sick:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwww have literally just missed you lol
> 
> night night hun :hugs:
> 
> didn't realise we'd take so long, but I got car sick and been having tummy cramps :sick:

missed me?


----------



## EmmyReece

:dohh: think I was reading the wrong page lol ... I thought you were going to bed


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :dohh: think I was reading the wrong page lol ... I thought you were going to bed

lol i will be in a wee while not yet tho lol


----------



## EmmyReece

lol ... I'm feeling a bit dopey since getting back :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol ... I'm feeling a bit dopey since getting back :(

i have been all day lol feel well sick and head if banging


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ok now im off lol bed is calling me il be waititng to see ur test tomoz! night night x


----------



## EmmyReece

hmmmm you know, Ben could be right and it could be a bellybug :hugs: really hope af isn't about to turn up :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

night night hun :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

well testing was a complete and utter waste of time this morning, the opk seems to have got lighter and the hpt hasn't got any darker, so it must have been an evap :cry:


----------



## mumanddad

Sorry to hear that hun how many days past ov are you? Maybe leave it a few more days then test again x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> well testing was a complete and utter waste of time this morning, the opk seems to have got lighter and the hpt hasn't got any darker, so it must have been an evap :cry:

:hugs: aint over till the witch shows her face


----------



## EmmyReece

mumanddad said:


> Sorry to hear that hun how many days past ov are you? Maybe leave it a few more days then test again x

I'm somewhere between 13 and 15 dpo I think ...

Just kinda expected something to show after my test last night / afternoon :(


----------



## EmmyReece

this is what I got this morning :(

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0027-3.jpg


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> this is what I got this morning :(
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0027-3.jpg

 hmmm give it a few more days hun if no af and no bfp perhaps a trip to docs to chek u have ovd or hcg?


----------



## EmmyReece

I reckon af will be with me before the end of next week ... I don't know why I got my hopes up, just feel like a bit of an idiot now to be honest :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I reckon af will be with me before the end of next week ... I don't know why I got my hopes up, just feel like a bit of an idiot now to be honest :blush:

:hugs: ur not out yet thats the main thing


----------



## EmmyReece

if I'm 15dpo today, something should have shown up by now shouldn't it?


----------



## Scamp

Morning :wave:
Have you tried a frer hun? It would show up on one by now. Fxd for you hun.
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Chris won't let me buy frer tests anymore because of the amount of money I spent on them earlier this year :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> if I'm 15dpo today, something should have shown up by now shouldn't it?

depends hun some people dont even get a hint of aline until after af would be due


----------



## Scamp

Maybe give it 3 days and if no af, test again? Maybe you ovulated later than you thought. 

A clomid tablet opened in my throat because it got stuck and now my throat is really hurting and burning :(


----------



## EmmyReece

true ... but that means I've still got another 9 days to go if I'm going off last cycle lol


----------



## EmmyReece

Scamp said:


> A clomid tablet opened in my throat because it got stuck and now my throat is really hurting and burning :(

awwwwww hun :( get a big glass of water and try to wash it down a bit :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> Maybe give it 3 days and if no af, test again? Maybe you ovulated later than you thought.
> 
> A clomid tablet opened in my throat because it got stuck and now my throat is really hurting and burning :(

owchy! try wash it down a lil bit:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well ive made it to 9dpo:happydance: not sure how much longer il make lol but temp went up a lil today so defo not coming today and the only time im getting cramps is when i need a number 2 and nause comes then too:shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: yay, Ben might be right afterall ... fingers crossed hun


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :happydance: yay, Ben might be right afterall ... fingers crossed hun

nah i dont think he is lol but im happy ive got to 9dpo!:happydance:


----------



## Scamp

Yeah, had a lolly, 2 glasses of cordial, a brew and custard, done nothing. 
Can't stop weeing :haha: I hate periods! 
FX for you both!
x


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: for getting to 9dpo ...


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo:

we're going to book next year's holiday when the 2012 prices come out ... shall I just book it just me and Chris or wait until December and see what happens baby wise? :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :wohoo:
> 
> we're going to book next year's holiday when the 2012 prices come out ... shall I just book it just me and Chris or wait until December and see what happens baby wise? :shrug:

most places allow u to add a baby last min i should think hun:hugs: we will be doing the whole holiday last min for us lol


----------



## Scamp

I'd book hun :thumbup: And then hopefully you can always add a space for a lo
x


----------



## EmmyReece

cool we'll save a bit of money together as the deposit with thomas cook is normally £350 :thumbup: and then there'll only be about £400 left to pay on it ... just got to wait until April for the 2012 prices to come out

:happydance: my brother has just said that he is going to pay towards my passport renewal as a birthday pressie for me


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> cool we'll save a bit of money together as the deposit with thomas cook is normally £350 :thumbup: and then there'll only be about £400 left to pay on it ... just got to wait until April for the 2012 prices to come out
> 
> :happydance: my brother has just said that he is going to pay towards my passport renewal as a birthday pressie for me

awww thats nice of him


----------



## Scamp

Aw that's sweet of him hun
x


----------



## EmmyReece

he feels bad because he just got me a duvet set for xmas and nothing for my birthday yet lol

am soooooooo excited :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm looking at car seats that will fit on an airplane, but would probably hold baby on my knee :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'm looking at car seats that will fit on an airplane, but would probably hold baby on my knee :blush:

they usualy say aby has to be straped to u with that extra seatbelt thing any way hun


----------



## EmmyReece

I had to use one of them last time we went because I was a bit big for the seat :(

but am using it as an extra incentive to lose my weight :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i am soooooooooooooooooooooo tired today cold sleep for england and germany put together!


----------



## EmmyReece

have you had a nap at all hun?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> have you had a nap at all hun?

not yet no i had one yesterday then was asleep by 10 again lol


----------



## EmmyReece

lol ... ahhhhh I'm so happy you got to 9 dpo hun :happydance:

I'm feeling really motivated and full of pma now that we've decided to book the holiday later this year

:wohoo:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol ... ahhhhh I'm so happy you got to 9 dpo hun :happydance:
> 
> I'm feeling really motivated and full of pma now that we've decided to book the holiday later this year
> 
> :wohoo:

ive noenergy or pma today lol just wanna sleep but cant until later as my mattress has to air out:dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: maybe an early night is called for once the mattress has finished airing?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: maybe an early night is called for once the mattress has finished airing?

defo! im well tired dunno if its cos i aint been doing much but itd annoying lol same as the cramps and the sicky feeling but ive only been sick once or twice at max


----------



## EmmyReece

I know you think you're out for this cycle, but I think it's a possibility hun that Ben might be right :hugs: keeping everything crossed that he is hun


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hes laughing at me atm as i said i keep getting mini :blush: without him or me doing anything started when i was on the bath and keeps coming and going


----------



## EmmyReece

lol I've never heard of that happening before


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol I've never heard of that happening before

neither have i tahst why i said to him lol :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

lol ... 

I've spotted a swimsuit that I'm thinking of getting for next year

any of these 3 :blush:

https://www.alwaysforme.com/always-for-me-chic-one-piece-astara-79773wa.html

https://www.alwaysforme.com/plus-size-swimwear-two-piece-79775wa.html

https://www.alwaysforme.com/bathingsuit.html

:happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol ...
> 
> I've spotted a swimsuit that I'm thinking of getting for next year
> 
> any of these 3 :blush:
> 
> https://www.alwaysforme.com/always-for-me-chic-one-piece-astara-79773wa.html
> 
> https://www.alwaysforme.com/plus-size-swimwear-two-piece-79775wa.html
> 
> https://www.alwaysforme.com/bathingsuit.html
> 
> :happydance:

 oooooo me likes them im not sure id wear a swimsuite or bikkini lol hate my body coverd in stretchmarks


----------



## EmmyReece

what I did last time we went is I wore men's swimshorts over my bikini bottoms and then a tankini over my bikini top ... and I did end up taking the tankini top off because nobody was bothered with my size, and I wanted to get a really good tan lol


----------



## EmmyReece

and I'll bet any amount of money that your body isn't as bad as you think it is hun :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> and I'll bet any amount of money that your body isn't as bad as you think it is hun :hugs:

oh it is lol


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: I used to feel crap about my body, but when I went to turkey I realised people were more worried about how they looked to be bothered and to make comments about anyone else. 

I'm gonna work so hard to make sure I fit into the seat without a seat belt extender for next year :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: I used to feel crap about my body, but when I went to turkey I realised people were more worried about how they looked to be bothered and to make comments about anyone else.
> 
> I'm gonna work so hard to make sure I fit into the seat without a seat belt extender for next year :thumbup:

i have more stretchmarks then all my firends that have had babys put together they always comment on them


----------



## EmmyReece

hmmmmm what about bio oil or maybe cocoa butter, or does your skin react to it hun? was just thinking cos my brother's gf gets stretchies sometimes and she uses bio oil and stuff with too many chemicals in makes her come out in a rash


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> hmmmmm what about bio oil or maybe cocoa butter, or does your skin react to it hun? was just thinking cos my brother's gf gets stretchies sometimes and she uses bio oil and stuff with too many chemicals in makes her come out in a rash

ive tried all of them bio oil did nothing lol i think ive just gota leanr to live with them:shrug: some are going lighter now but i also have big horrible red ones that look like scars lol if im brave il show u a pic tomoz lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

headache and nausea are ba ck again:nope:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Nobody about so i am off for a early night xx


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhhh hun, sorry to see your headache and nausea are back again :(

really hope you feel better tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies. had worst night sleep ever last night headache decided to get worse at 1.30 and keep me awake half the night felt like sumone was smashing me over the head with a brick over and over again . temps a tad lower today bt i think lack of sleep etc it cant be counted


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: have you got any paracetamol that you can take? are you going to try and have a nap at some point, that might help you feel a bit better :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: have you got any paracetamol that you can take? are you going to try and have a nap at some point, that might help you feel a bit better :hugs:

i took the last two last night:( no shops or anything are open today neither so il be stuck tonight may end p taking ibuprofen if gets as bad aslast nights again


----------



## EmmyReece

:( well fingers crossed a nap works for you later then hun :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :( well fingers crossed a nap works for you later then hun :hugs:

i think it may be pre af headaches i sed to get them quite often :shrug: hows u today anyways hun?


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm ok hun, just wishing my next cycle would start lol ... and me being the idiot I am couldn't resist testing and it seems to be another bfn :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'm ok hun, just wishing my next cycle would start lol ... and me being the idiot I am couldn't resist testing and it seems to be another bfn :dohh:

:hugs::hugs: i apparently had a sex dream last night:wacko: dont remember it bt ben says i was talking in my sleep lol


----------



## EmmyReece

lol ... I can't remember my dream from last night :dohh:

just thrown the test away, thought I could see something very faint, but the camera wouldn't pick it up, so I think it was an evap as my opk line was pretty non existant


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol ... I can't remember my dream from last night :dohh:
> 
> just thrown the test away, thought I could see something very faint, but the camera wouldn't pick it up, so I think it was an evap as my opk line was pretty non existant

opks dont ALWAYS pick up preg apprently so ur not out yet


----------



## EmmyReece

I thought they did because hcg is only very slightly different to lh lol :dohh:

going to leave it a couple of days and then test again ...

I don't think I'll mind too much as I'm all ready for next cycle, ready to go for it and give it everything I've got :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I thought they did because hcg is only very slightly different to lh lol :dohh:
> 
> going to leave it a couple of days and then test again ...
> 
> I don't think I'll mind too much as I'm all ready for next cycle, ready to go for it and give it everything I've got :thumbup:

same as me lol im just glad ive got past 9dpo:happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs:

sorry it's taking yonks to reply, it's gone a bit manic here, am trying to reset the sat nav at the moment lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs:
> 
> sorry it's taking yonks to reply, it's gone a bit manic here, am trying to reset the sat nav at the moment lol

lol thats ok im switching between playing sims and thr forum feeling sicky again atm


----------



## EmmyReece

:cry: just been out with Misty and found one of mum's cats had been knocked down by a car

:grr: that's 3 cats we've lost now in the past 6 months because we have idiots driving through the village


----------



## Scamp

:wave:
Aw sorry Emmy :hugs:
xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :cry: just been out with Misty and found one of mum's cats had been knocked down by a car
> 
> :grr: that's 3 cats we've lost now in the past 6 months because we have idiots driving through the village

awww im sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

blah bang on time headache and nausea:growlmad:


----------



## Scamp

:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> :hugs:

ty hun think il be in me bed by 8 tonite (7 to you guys):nope:


----------



## Scamp

:hugs: Have a nice long soak and get Ben to look after you hun
x


----------



## RubyRainbows

Please add me -- TTC since October 2009


----------



## Scamp

RubyRainbows said:


> Please add me -- TTC since October 2009

Yep, adding you now hun :thumbup:
x


----------



## EmmyReece

ugh, it's been one of those days ...

I am feeling so fed up and completely empty and numb of pma this evening that I'm contemplating taking a break if nothing happens next cycle. I always do this to myself, get my hopes up and then come crashing down to earth with a bump. It just makes me wonder when on earth it's going to be my turn ... almost 3 years of officially ttc ... I can't take it anymore :cry:


----------



## Scamp

Aw hun :hugs: :hugs:
x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ugh, it's been one of those days ...
> 
> I am feeling so fed up and completely empty and numb of pma this evening that I'm contemplating taking a break if nothing happens next cycle. I always do this to myself, get my hopes up and then come crashing down to earth with a bump. It just makes me wonder when on earth it's going to be my turn ... almost 3 years of officially ttc ... I can't take it anymore :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

think af is on way to me been having bad af style cramps all day now


----------



## EmmyReece

:cry: I can't take anymore of it at the moment ... it hurts so much more this cycle than any of the others for some reason and there I was a couple of days ago all geared up for going for it next cycle :(


----------



## EmmyReece

lindseyanne said:


> think af is on way to me been having bad af style cramps all day now

hopefully it's not af hun :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :cry: I can't take anymore of it at the moment ... it hurts so much more this cycle than any of the others for some reason and there I was a couple of days ago all geared up for going for it next cycle :(

if af trns up then i think should get urself back to the doc hun 3 years is a long time with no awnsers


----------



## EmmyReece

I left it 2 years with no answers, got tested and everything came back clear, so I got put on the weight management thing just to see if that helped things along, and now we're getting on for a year later and yeah things are moving forward but not as fast as I want them to ... I'll go back if nothing happens next cycle (not that I'm expecting it to) and see what the next step is


----------



## LindsayA

Hello ladies, how have your weekends been? I have been to see strictly come dancing the live show was Fab U lous!!!!

baby dust to all xxx


----------



## mumanddad

Emmy i have been ttc 3 years nearly as well and my tests are clear now :( 

well im out this month matt his really hurt his willy few months ago he trapped it in his zip and it has never healed properly so the doctor has told him he is not allowed sex untill they say so :( im gutted.

I was so positive about this month as well :(

Gutted is not the word to describe my mood.. I have told him if i catch him playing then we are gonna wall out majorly!!!


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhhh hun :hugs:

I hate the thought of other people going through this and feeling like this :(


----------



## mumanddad

EmmyReece said:


> ohhhh hun :hugs:
> 
> I hate the thought of other people going through this and feeling like this :(

I hate it too hun.. 


I just wish i could click my fingers so all my bnb friends could have babies x


----------



## Scamp

:wave: Morning. How is everyone? :hugs:
x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> :wave: Morning. How is everyone? :hugs:
> x

just woken up temps really low and was cramping yest so no dobt will meet af today or tomoz


----------



## Scamp

Sorry hun :hugs:
If af is definitely coming I hope she hurrys up so you can get onto the next cycle


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> Sorry hun :hugs:
> If af is definitely coming I hope she hurrys up so you can get onto the next cycle

me too lol hope ur well today?x


----------



## Scamp

Loads better than I was, I can stand up straight :happydance: I've got a really bad tummy though, but I reckon it could be my ibs flaring up as I tend to eat rubbish when I'm on :haha:
You doing much today?
x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> Loads better than I was, I can stand up straight :happydance: I've got a really bad tummy though, but I reckon it could be my ibs flaring up as I tend to eat rubbish when I'm on :haha:
> You doing much today?
> x

nah gonna try do a few sigs i been asked to do then just chill. tomoz is another early morning tram ride into essen:dohh: i get ibs around af usualy how i know shes coming hate it


----------



## Scamp

Sounds nice :thumbup:
I'm having a lazy day as well. Really busy tomorrow so going to relax and hope my tummy is better by tomorrow! 
x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> Sounds nice :thumbup:
> I'm having a lazy day as well. Really busy tomorrow so going to relax and hope my tummy is better by tomorrow!
> x

heat pack and laying on my belly normaly help me a tiny bit always being told of by my mum saying i need to cut out white bread etc but i never listen i dont like brown or granery bread blahhhh


----------



## Scamp

I've got my hot water bottle but I can't get the top off :dohh:
It's fizzy drinks that messes with my ibs, normally I'm so good at not drinking it but I crave sugar and sweet things when I'm on
x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> I've got my hot water bottle but I can't get the top off :dohh:
> It's fizzy drinks that messes with my ibs, normally I'm so good at not drinking it but I crave sugar and sweet things when I'm on
> x

doh! failing that sip boiled water


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi:

I'm not going to be on much today, me and Chris are off to Wrexham to pick up my mum's new disabled access vehicle :thumbup:

Wish I didn't have to do any driving because I've been so crampy last night and this morning so far


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hi:
> 
> I'm not going to be on much today, me and Chris are off to Wrexham to pick up my mum's new disabled access vehicle :thumbup:
> 
> Wish I didn't have to do any driving because I've been so crampy last night and this morning so far

same hun belly is majpr cramping:(


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah I kinda feel like af is around the corner :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yeah I kinda feel like af is around the corner :(

hey we could be cycle buddys for once! lol


----------



## Scamp

I'm back :thumbup: I fell asleep but I feel sooo sick now :(
x


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwww hun, really hope you feel better soon ...

I got car sick while we were out and still cramping :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwwww hun, really hope you feel better soon ...
> 
> I got car sick while we were out and still cramping :(

:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> I'm back :thumbup: I fell asleep but I feel sooo sick now :(
> x

has af gone now?


----------



## EmmyReece

I never ever, ever get car sick normally :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I never ever, ever get car sick normally :(

ur sttill in with a chnace of bfp hun af hasnt shown:hugs: im cramping really badly todayy but just creamy/water cm


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: hope your cramps ease up soon hun, can't be nice ...

I think I might buy a frer test later this week if no af


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: hope your cramps ease up soon hun, can't be nice ...
> 
> I think I might buy a frer test later this week if no af

i would hun just remember if not this cycle then next:hugs: you will get your dream


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: I really hope so hun ... and keeping everything crossed for you hun


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: I really hope so hun ... and keeping everything crossed for you hun

we will all be prego together :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

:( just really fancied a choccy bar, so got one while we were in Morrissons and it made me feel :sick:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :( just really fancied a choccy bar, so got one while we were in Morrissons and it made me feel :sick:

:hugs::hugs: i still dont think ur out have tested again?


----------



## EmmyReece

not yet ... I've been trying to hold out on testing until I can afford a better test like a superdrug or frer one, which should be later this week ... the ics are driving me nuts trying to figure out if there is or isn't a line there :dohh:

I could just be coming down with a sicky bug though ...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> not yet ... I've been trying to hold out on testing until I can afford a better test like a superdrug or frer one, which should be later this week ... the ics are driving me nuts trying to figure out if there is or isn't a line there :dohh:
> 
> I could just be coming down with a sicky bug though ...

maybe do another tomoz?


----------



## EmmyReece

I've got one cheapie left, so yeah I could do it tomorrow morning and see if anything shows up ... though I really don't think it will for some reason ...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I've got one cheapie left, so yeah I could do it tomorrow morning and see if anything shows up ... though I really don't think it will for some reason ...

you really need to get some ansers to find out whats going on with ur cycles and body they say u havent pcos they say its to do with r weight? yeh well why are bigger ladies then u able to fall preg weight thing is bll poop if u ask me


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah that's what they say :(

I'm gonna see what happens next cycle and go back to the dr and ask to be tested again


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yeah that's what they say :(
> 
> I'm gonna see what happens next cycle and go back to the dr and ask to be tested again

no dont ask demand it its ur body u have a right to know whats going on:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

the dr said she'd refer me on for any tests I needed ... I think because pcos came back clear that's why she put on the weight management thing, and it's defo helped, to go from having no af for 7 months to having 4 visits from af in 6 months, it's brill :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> the dr said she'd refer me on for any tests I needed ... I think because pcos came back clear that's why she put on the weight management thing, and it's defo helped, to go from having no af for 7 months to having 4 visits from af in 6 months, it's brill :happydance:

yeh it has but there has to be some other underlying prob and i still say pcos especilay with ur opks


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah I know ... will get a full mot after my feb cycle


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yeah I know ... will get a full mot after my feb cycle

:hugs: hopefully wont need it but just incase


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: fingers crossed I don't need it lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: fingers crossed I don't need it lol

fingers toes legs and eyes!


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl:

I feel sooooo yucky, feeling really sorry for myself :sick: Chris wants me to eat something, but I really don't fancy anything else now


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I feel sooooo yucky, feeling really sorry for myself :sick: Chris wants me to eat something, but I really don't fancy anything else now

just have sumin lite hun like some dry toast if needs be


----------



## WhisperOfHope

right me lovely ladies im off to bed early start tomoz butttttttttttttt i going to babies r us after heheh armed with me camera:happydance: night night xx


----------



## EmmyReece

he's got me a dairylea lunchables thing and he's hoping I'll fancy that at some point


----------



## mumanddad

Im having such a bad day i have lost a good mate because of a disagreement... I am struggling with ttc its never gonna happen :(


----------



## EmmyReece

night night hun, have a brill time at babies r us :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

mumanddad said:


> Im having such a bad day i have lost a good mate because of a disagreement... I am struggling with ttc its never gonna happen :(

:hugs: I'm sorry to hear that hun

Please don't give up hope ... I know it's difficult but if we don't have hope what do we have :hugs:


----------



## mumanddad

I dont have anything my parents have stopped helping me so has his we feel so alone you ladies are the only ppl who keep me going


----------



## EmmyReece

come on :hugs: we'll get there ... I know how you feel hun, it's such a long time to be trying, but it shows how much we want it ... and the good things are the ones we shouldn't give up on :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies hope ur all well? i sleeeepy but gota go out:dohh: still cramping so expecting to see af today even tho ff has moved my coverline so im aboove it today


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ive defo chosen my pram now:D ohh and the cot and bedding for a boy:happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

any piccies hun?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> any piccies hun?

where did u come from? lol werent there a sec ago:haha: yeps i has i will post them in tick


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I've been lurking :haha:

nah, mum's got a big meeting going on at the moment and everyone is in there apart from me, so I've come online lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: I've been lurking :haha:
> 
> nah, mum's got a big meeting going on at the moment and everyone is in there apart from me, so I've come online lol

ohhhh lol hows u today?


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm ok hun ... did my last hpt this morning and there was nothing on it ... so I'm assuming I'm defo not pregnant, got to go out in 40 mins because I've got weigh in at the dr's


----------



## WhisperOfHope

this is the pram we tried out all of them and this was the most sturdy and can add a carseat to it
 



Attached Files:







771_1772.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 3









771_1771.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 3









771_1768.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 1









771_1767.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 2









771_1770.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'm ok hun ... did my last hpt this morning and there was nothing on it ... so I'm assuming I'm defo not pregnant, got to go out in 40 mins because I've got weigh in at the dr's

ah poo! next cyle is yours! make sure u temp tho mrs


----------



## EmmyReece

that's fantastic hun :thumbup: I really like that one ... what make is it?


----------



## EmmyReece

lindseyanne said:


> ah poo! next cyle is yours! make sure u temp tho mrs

I really hope so hun, going to nab my thermometer later today and start temping as of tomorrow I think


----------



## WhisperOfHope

and this is the bedding set i want for a ikkle boy ben says could be for girl too:shrug: you get the cot with it too
 



Attached Files:







771_1775.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 2









771_1774.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ohh and this too hehe
 



Attached Files:







771_1773.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## EmmyReece

actually I'd say that could be used with a girl as well hun and like girly accessories :thumbup: it's lovely


----------



## EmmyReece

omgggggg I love that swing thing :happydance: that's so cool


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> that's fantastic hun :thumbup: I really like that one ... what make is it?

its called theabc design turbo 6s its sooooooooooooooo sturdy :happydance:
you can find them on ebay too:winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> actually I'd say that could be used with a girl as well hun and like girly accessories :thumbup: it's lovely

they have it in lilac too just found it ont he website:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







lilac bed.jpg
File size: 76.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> omgggggg I love that swing thing :happydance: that's so cool

i wanted to pay with it but wasnt working:(


----------



## EmmyReece

I think I'll be going for the OBaby ZeZu :thumbup:

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/KC20230_l.jpg


----------



## EmmyReece

the lilac version of the bedding is lovely hun


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I think I'll be going for the OBaby ZeZu :thumbup:
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/KC20230_l.jpg

i really like that one :cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm over the moon with the fact that the stroller version can be parent facing, and there's the pram as well :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

may not be my month this time but im full of pma :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'm over the moon with the fact that the stroller version can be parent facing, and there's the pram as well :thumbup:

where will you get it from?


----------



## EmmyReece

I'll probably order it from Kiddicare :thumbup:

then will get a decent car seat to go in the back of the car, so it'll work out at about £300 all in all


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'll probably order it from Kiddicare :thumbup:
> 
> then will get a decent car seat to go in the back of the car, so it'll work out at about £300 all in all

thats really good price ben likes that buggy he liikes big ones


----------



## WhisperOfHope

lindseyanne said:


> EmmyReece said:
> 
> 
> I'll probably order it from Kiddicare :thumbup:
> 
> then will get a decent car seat to go in the back of the car, so it'll work out at about £300 all in all
> 
> thats really good price ben likes that buggy he liikes big onesClick to expand...

ooops that sounds wrong:blush:


----------



## EmmyReece

and I was looking at this car seat :thumbup:

https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...tdisplayA_51_10751_-1_14569_96586_10001_14568


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> and I was looking at this car seat :thumbup:
> 
> https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...tdisplayA_51_10751_-1_14569_96586_10001_14568

my best mate had that for her lil girl really good carseat


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I didn't notice anything wrong with it until you said


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: I didn't notice anything wrong with it until you said

i didnt until i re read it haha


----------



## EmmyReece

yummmm I'm having chicken stir fry for food tonight :happydance:

just got back from the dr's and my weight has stayed the same :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yummmm I'm having chicken stir fry for food tonight :happydance:
> 
> just got back from the dr's and my weight has stayed the same :thumbup:

woooop no gain tho thats fab:happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

oweyyyyy sore leggys


----------



## EmmyReece

ouchies ... have you pulled a muscle or something?

just been to morrissons and got supplies for tonight, Chris has promised me he will fetch all my stuff tomorrow morning :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ouchies ... have you pulled a muscle or something?
> 
> just been to morrissons and got supplies for tonight, Chris has promised me he will fetch all my stuff tomorrow morning :happydance:

nope just seems to be when we get up early and do walking early i end up acheing all over was just my legs earlyer now its EVERYWHERE


----------



## EmmyReece

ouch, hope it feels better soon hun :hugs:

:rofl: Chris just caught some of his tummy hairs in his belt :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ouch, hope it feels better soon hun :hugs:
> 
> :rofl: Chris just caught some of his tummy hairs in his belt :haha:

owchy!! ive done that with my downstairs hair in my zip once lol needless to say was all shaved off!


----------



## EmmyReece

lol he makes me giggle sometimes ... wouldn't change him for the world :cloud9:

he's really excited at the moment because he's got himself a new laptop lol

think I might do some online baby window shopping tonight once I've had food :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol he makes me giggle sometimes ... wouldn't change him for the world :cloud9:
> 
> he's really excited at the moment because he's got himself a new laptop lol
> 
> think I might do some online baby window shopping tonight once I've had food :happydance:

add it to you sig when done pma only a click away then:D


----------



## EmmyReece

:D I can't wait for next cycle to start ... I just wanna go for it


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :D I can't wait for next cycle to start ... I just wanna go for it

thats ma girl! pma all the way!


----------



## EmmyReece

Chris is gonna start taking all of his vitamins too :happydance:

I'm so full of pma, it's unbelievable ... just hope I can keep it up


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> Chris is gonna start taking all of his vitamins too :happydance:
> 
> I'm so full of pma, it's unbelievable ... just hope I can keep it up

ben takes them for a few days thens tops so ive given up on that if we see the fs hopefully he will take them when told by a doc lol


----------



## EmmyReece

Chris will be ok as long as I remind him ... he's even going to try and eat a bit better too (which for him is going to be hard as he's quite fussy with what he eats)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> Chris will be ok as long as I remind him ... he's even going to try and eat a bit better too (which for him is going to be hard as he's quite fussy with what he eats)

wish ben was :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

ahhhh I really hope next cycle goes well, I'm going to try and chart too, will do the temping ... [-o&lt;

at least I can say at the end of next cycle that I'll have given it my all :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ahhhh I really hope next cycle goes well, I'm going to try and chart too, will do the temping ... [-o&lt;
> 
> at least I can say at the end of next cycle that I'll have given it my all :thumbup:

yes you can!:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm sooooooo chuffed for you too, 12dpo and counting hun :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'm sooooooo chuffed for you too, 12dpo and counting hun :happydance:

i dont think will be much longer tbh but im happy im past 9 dpo lol


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah, 12dpo is certainly a whole lot better than 9dpo hun :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yeah, 12dpo is certainly a whole lot better than 9dpo hun :thumbup:

god i ache so much feel likes ive ran a marthon:nope:


----------



## EmmyReece

awwww hun :( you having an early night?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwww hun :( you having an early night?

me thinks i will yeh bens tired so will want bed soon lol cant wait till get our own place means i can stay up longer hehe:happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: that's the next thing on our list too


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :happydance: that's the next thing on our list too

ohh forgot to say got health insurance sorted today tooooo


----------



## EmmyReece

yayyyyyyyyyyyy, so does that mean you can book and go see the fs??


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yayyyyyyyyyyyy, so does that mean you can book and go see the fs??

when the cards come thru yep:D


----------



## EmmyReece

ahhhhhhh that's brilliant hun :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ahhhhhhh that's brilliant hun :happydance:

gonna go seee a physio too and get my knees sorted before my bump comes


----------



## EmmyReece

sounds like you've got it all planned out hun :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> sounds like you've got it all planned out hun :happydance:

yepp mot to get me on the road to motherhood:happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

I need to get a little plan sorted lol ...

am soooo stuffed now, just had my stir fry and couldn't finish everything Chris put out for me lol :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

I need to get a little plan sorted lol ...

am soooo stuffed now, just had my stir fry and couldn't finish everything Chris put out for me lol :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I need to get a little plan sorted lol ...
> 
> am soooo stuffed now, just had my stir fry and couldn't finish everything Chris put out for me lol :thumbup:

lol ben always gives me more then i can eat even tho he knows i cant eat it!:dohh: i think im gonna head off to bed buttttt i wanna see ur pma shipping in the morn!:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

my pma will still be here :thumbup:

I'm gonna get my airbed blown up and read for the rest of the night I think :D

night night :hugs:


----------



## mumanddad

Wooo hooooo im happy today jusy got my fertility appointment through 2nd feb hehe im excited


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: that's not long to wait yayyy


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mumanddad said:


> Wooo hooooo im happy today jusy got my fertility appointment through 2nd feb hehe im excited

woooop that aint long at all:happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

5 days until af should be starting :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> 5 days until af should be starting :happydance:

same for me hehe


----------



## EmmyReece

lol we might actually end up on the same cycle days next cycle


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol we might actually end up on the same cycle days next cycle

cycle sisters hehe i just sneezed and realllly hrt my belly


----------



## EmmyReece

ouchies :(

I've been looking at swim nappies for while we're in turkey next year :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ouchies :(
> 
> I've been looking at swim nappies for while we're in turkey next year :happydance:

i just been looking at baby clothes again haha


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm half contemplating dragging Chris down to the kiddicare store in peterborough when I get my bfp lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'm half contemplating dragging Chris down to the kiddicare store in peterborough when I get my bfp lol

lmao isnt that miles away?


----------



## EmmyReece

erm yeah I think so :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> erm yeah I think so :blush:

lmao what ya like buttttttttttttt it will be worth it the journey


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im sooooooo tired think im gonna go for a nap


----------



## mumanddad

EmmyReece said:


> I'm half contemplating dragging Chris down to the kiddicare store in peterborough when I get my bfp lol


I live 10 minutes from there hehe its massive x


----------



## EmmyReece

ahhhhh wish I lived close to it :) have you been in there at all?

hope the nap works lindsey :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i napped for a few mins, i ate and i went loo lol feel better now minus crampy belly what is mopre to do with being bunged up:shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs:

I've been out for walks with Misty, just having some lunch ... not sure what to do for the rest of the afternoon :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs:
> 
> I've been out for walks with Misty, just having some lunch ... not sure what to do for the rest of the afternoon :shrug:

hmmmm how about babys holiday items:winkwink: sterilisers etc


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: good idea :thumbup:

and summer clothes too :winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

cant wait till our money gets sorted i going to get them ikkle outfits from cund a when we do:happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :happydance: good idea :thumbup:
> 
> and summer clothes too :winkwink:

ive just decided on these too
 



Attached Files:







54186_1.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 1









54178_1.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 2









54073_1.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 1









32492_1.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## EmmyReece

they're brill hun :thumbup:

I like these for a boy
 



Attached Files:







Picture 4.png
File size: 211.2 KB
Views: 1









Picture 5.png
File size: 199.8 KB
Views: 1









Picture 6.png
File size: 95.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## EmmyReece

and these for a girl :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Picture 1.png
File size: 113.5 KB
Views: 1









Picture 2.png
File size: 203.3 KB
Views: 1









Picture 3.png
File size: 183.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> they're brill hun :thumbup:
> 
> I like these for a boy

i loveeeeee the dngarees love them on ikkle boys most the boy outfits i have are dungarees my mummys sending them next week eheh :happydance: fingers crossed my dad gets paid and she can send them defo!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> and these for a girl :cloud9:

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: im getting broody just looking at the pics haha


----------



## EmmyReece

I love the flowery dungarees ... :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I love the flowery dungarees ... :cloud9:

me too ah im broody!


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm always broody :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'm always broody :dohh:

:haha: snap


----------



## EmmyReece

ok more girly stuff :blush: :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Picture 1.png
File size: 58.2 KB
Views: 0









Picture 2.png
File size: 60.8 KB
Views: 0









Picture 3.png
File size: 70.7 KB
Views: 0









Picture 4.png
File size: 67.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ok more girly stuff :blush: :cloud9:

omgggggggg so so so so so socuteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

ahhhhh I'm so excited :happydance: I need my bfp lol


----------



## EmmyReece

omgggggg I want, I want, I want, I want, I want ................
 



Attached Files:







Picture 1.png
File size: 115.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## WhisperOfHope

gota have a ikkle pair of these
 



Attached Files:







sunnies.jpg
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> omgggggg I want, I want, I want, I want, I want ................

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

those sunglasses are adorable :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

and these :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







252357_d.jpg
File size: 51.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm going through a proper girly phase today lol

I'd never buy this dress as it's £30 lol

can I have the cunda address again please hun? :blush:
 



Attached Files:







Picture 2.png
File size: 158.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## EmmyReece

those dungarees are cute hun :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

and this ikkle outfit :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







252098_d.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwwwwwwww


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ust said to ben the bggy we will be getting we wouldnt be able to take with us as be too big so have to get a smaller one for hol hehe


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah I think we'd have to do the same too ... somehow got to sort out a car seat for on the coach to and from the hotel ...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yeah I think we'd have to do the same too ... somehow got to sort out a car seat for on the coach to and from the hotel ...

orrr rent car?


----------



## EmmyReece

cool just looked it up and we don't have to have a car seat for on the coach :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

no point getting a rental car as everything is in walking reach of where we'll be staying :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> no point getting a rental car as everything is in walking reach of where we'll be staying :thumbup:

ahhh okies was like that with mlta and rhodes for me lol


----------



## EmmyReece

ahhhhh am so excited ... this year is gonna be fab, new house, baby (hopefully), booking holiday :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ahhhhh am so excited ... this year is gonna be fab, new house, baby (hopefully), booking holiday :happydance:

you will have allll that and more:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: I love my pma at the moment

:wohoo:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: I love my pma at the moment
> 
> :wohoo:

mine keeps going up and down and its irritating me lol


----------



## mumanddad

EmmyReece said:


> ahhhhh wish I lived close to it :) have you been in there at all?
> 
> hope the nap works lindsey :thumbup:

Yeh its so big has a nice cafe in there too but i found babys r us are cheaper and have nice products x


----------



## EmmyReece

mine was doing that and it was driving me crazy :dohh:

just glad it's getting to be on a bit of a high at the moment, planning baby shopping seems to be helping :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im feeling v sick again:nope:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i planning my nursery atm hehe


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhhhh cool :thumbup:

I wish these 5 days would go past quickly, I'm feeling really impatient to get started


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ohhhhh cool :thumbup:
> 
> I wish these 5 days would go past quickly, I'm feeling really impatient to get started

me too last few days of cycle always go really slow then bam the witch shows:dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah ... it's driving me crazy though lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

we have decided to get bits as we go along for babys room so wardrobe etc when we first move in think we have decided on this range from ikea finaly! lol
 



Attached Files:







hensvik-kinderbett-weiss__75736_PE194324_S4.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 1









hensvik-kleiderschrank-weiss__65574_PE177068_S4.jpg
File size: 5.6 KB
Views: 0









hensvik-regal-weiss__44100_PE139935_S4.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 0









hensvik-wickeltisch-kommode-weiss__46991_PE143779_S4.jpg
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## EmmyReece

awwww that's really nice hun :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwww that's really nice hun :cloud9:

all d have to din sepertae is a white chest of draws or sumin like that:cloud9: but can get the wardrobe when we move in and maybe the cot hehe


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: it's so exciting


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :happydance: it's so exciting

the whole set inculding matress come stgo 475 but its nicer then some ive seen so not complaining lol


----------



## EmmyReece

lol, I love white nursery sets


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol, I love white nursery sets

me too hadnt been able to find any that really liked the relaised i hadnt looked on ikea lol


----------



## EmmyReece

I haven't looked on ikea yet either :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I haven't looked on ikea yet either :blush:

they have some well nice stuff hehe andddddddd you can look in ikea and not just for baby things;) so no excse for men to say no


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: Chris hates shopping of any sort


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: Chris hates shopping of any sort

damnn there goes that idea lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

af is taunting me with cramps then they go away all day and come back at night:growlmad:


----------



## EmmyReece

awwww hun :(

I haven't got any cramps at the moment thankfully, fingers crossed they're being quite good


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwww hun :(
> 
> I haven't got any cramps at the moment thankfully, fingers crossed they're being quite good

mine come then go now i have a trobbing crampy feeling instead:wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im exited in like 2 weeks time we can start flat hunting:happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: we're waiting until the end of feb before we start looking again ...

it's all coming together for you hun, I'm really pleased for you


----------



## WhisperOfHope

goodmorning lovelys xx


----------



## EmmyReece

morning hun, how's things today?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> morning hun, how's things today?

tireddd ben woke me upthis morn talking with his mum in the front room so loud:dohh: hows you? xx


----------



## EmmyReece

tired too ... Chris woke me up early when he left for his training course :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> tired too ... Chris woke me up early when he left for his training course :dohh:

men eh!:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl:

14dpo today hun, that's such an improvement on last cycle for you :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl:
> 
> 14dpo today hun, that's such an improvement on last cycle for you :happydance:

i know i think last cycle may of been stress that cased it:happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: 

what's your normal lp hun?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :happydance:
> 
> what's your normal lp hun?

15 with af arriviing day 16 so still time for her to come lol


----------



## EmmyReece

do women sometimes get an lh surge before af? my opk lines are starting to make a reappearance ... only very, very faint at the moment


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> do women sometimes get an lh surge before af? my opk lines are starting to make a reappearance ... only very, very faint at the moment

im not sure hun but u always get lines on opks at dif times of cycle


----------



## EmmyReece

I don't normally on these green stick ones lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I don't normally on these green stick ones lol

in reality it COULD be ov as you dont know for sure when it was and your feb bfp could come from this:shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

I've still got a load of opks in so will start testing again properly, and going to remind Chris about fetching me my stuff and not putting it off lol

I'm just thinking it could be possible that I ovd around the 27th because I was having lots of stretchy cm and lines on my opks :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I've still got a load of opks in so will start testing again properly, and going to remind Chris about fetching me my stuff and not putting it off lol
> 
> I'm just thinking it could be possible that I ovd around the 27th because I was having lots of stretchy cm and lines on my opks :shrug:

did you get any bding in?


----------



## EmmyReece

just once :blush: and I meant ov on cd 27 lol :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> just once :blush: and I meant ov on cd 27 lol :dohh:

lol one time is all it takes u really wont know tho funtil you temp to see the rise after the opks:shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

I know :(

will make Chris take me up to ours tonight so I can grab everything I need


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I know :(
> 
> will make Chris take me up to ours tonight so I can grab everything I need

best thing for me is temping i gave upo on opks and my cbfm non of them ever showed ov for me


----------



## EmmyReece

I find it really hard remembering ... :blush:

do you have to pay for vip on fertility friend if you want a ticker?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I find it really hard remembering ... :blush:
> 
> do you have to pay for vip on fertility friend if you want a ticker?

you can do a 30 day trial for free what has vip then you pay either each month or every few mths:thumbup: you can have a ticker without vip bug can have ur own words on


----------



## EmmyReece

okies ... gonna try and remember to chart next cycle :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> okies ... gonna try and remember to chart next cycle :thumbup:

do what i do set alarm for a set time have thermoeter next to pillow so when u turn off alarm you pick up thermopmeter and shove it in ur mouth then its over and done with


----------



## EmmyReece

I think I might give the opks a miss and see how I get on with just temping


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I think I might give the opks a miss and see how I get on with just temping

if u do every other day from af then when notice water/ eggwhite ever day then u cant go wrong:winkwink:


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: am quite excited ... just wish af would get a wriggle on


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :happydance: am quite excited ... just wish af would get a wriggle on

once ov is confirmed keep temping until u work out ur lp should u not fall the first mth:hugs: alough feb is soon:winkwink:


----------



## EmmyReece

it works out that this next cycle should be the one where I get pg if the predictions are right :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> it works out that this next cycle should be the one where I get pg if the predictions are right :thumbup:

:happydance: i gave up on all my predictions :dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

mine have been the only thing that's kept me going sometimes


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> mine have been the only thing that's kept me going sometimes

that wa sthe same for me when i first got them then every singe one was wrong so i gave up alot of ppl have been right tho and you may well be one of them:happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i think im going to have a nap my eyes are so sore n hard to keep them open


----------



## EmmyReece

ok hun ... am gonna grab some brekkie lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ok hun ... am gonna grab some brekkie lol

mmmmmm food tats next on my list after nah nites hehe taqlk soon:kiss::hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well im awake and cramping and hungry lol


----------



## EmmyReece

I've done loads of housework for mum so am shattered now ... no sign of af yet, 4 days until she's due :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I've done loads of housework for mum so am shattered now ... no sign of af yet, 4 days until she's due :happydance:

im so tired man just woken from my 2nd nap of the day and wanna go back to sleep:nope:


----------



## EmmyReece

do you normally get like this before af hun?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> do you normally get like this before af hun?

i honestly cant remeber im cramping again but hard to tell if af cramps or constopation:shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

if af isn't here in 2 days, are you going to test hun?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> if af isn't here in 2 days, are you going to test hun?

nope lol purly for the face i dont have money for tests yet :haha: i think she will be here anyway


----------



## EmmyReece

I hope she doesn't turn up and you get your bfp :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I hope she doesn't turn up and you get your bfp :happydance:

thanks hun but i recon will be af lol im so tired:nope: think it will be eastenders then bed tonight:dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

my creamy cm is taking ona slight pinky tinge so dont think she will be far off


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs:

I'm trying to resist checking mine :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs:
> 
> I'm trying to resist checking mine :blush:

ive got a liner on and keeps seeing it when i go loo lol


----------



## EmmyReece

I had about 10 mins of really itchy boobs earlier, it's all gone away now though :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I had about 10 mins of really itchy boobs earlier, it's all gone away now though :dohh:

lol my boobs have become very sore today but they do that before af too so i cant count it same as cramping :dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

I can't remember if it's normal for me or not :dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

okies :wacko: 

I've just done an opk and the line is much more visible than it was this morning ... trying not to get my hopes up too much :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> okies :wacko:
> 
> I've just done an opk and the line is much more visible than it was this morning ... trying not to get my hopes up too much :blush:

if was preg tho hun would be vis in morn as thats when hcg is pciked up best:shrug: could u be oving now?


----------



## EmmyReece

nah it's too late for ov hun, af is due in 3 / 4 days :wacko:

I'm gonna do one test each morning until either the line gets very dark or af arrives


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> nah it's too late for ov hun, af is due in 3 / 4 days :wacko:
> 
> I'm gonna do one test each morning until either the line gets very dark or af arrives

hmmmm keep testing:happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

am determined not to think too much into it ... but I could very well be just 9dpo lol ... so fingers crossed :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> am determined not to think too much into it ... but I could very well be just 9dpo lol ... so fingers crossed :)

everything crossed for you:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

thanks hun :hugs: 

I'm looking on the cunda website ... spotted a gorgeous little mermaid dress :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> thanks hun :hugs:
> 
> I'm looking on the cunda website ... spotted a gorgeous little mermaid dress :blush:

lol show meeee


----------



## EmmyReece

this one :D
 



Attached Files:







Picture 1.png
File size: 188.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> this one :D

where was that one? lol i cant find it


----------



## EmmyReece

scrap that it didn't show the pics lol 

but this is where I found the dress

https://www.cunda.de/Shop/HtmlOver/...lektion'&l4='Kleider & Kombinationen'#49464_1


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> scrap that it didn't show the pics lol
> 
> but this is where I found the dress
> 
> https://www.cunda.de/Shop/HtmlOver/...lektion'&l4='Kleider & Kombinationen'#49464_1

ahhh found it lol you were looking in minis whats toddlers lol i was looking thru babies thinking where the hell is it lol


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl:

I'm going girl crazy at the moment, these sets are amazing :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Picture 2.png
File size: 100.6 KB
Views: 1









Picture 3.png
File size: 70.3 KB
Views: 1









Picture 4.png
File size: 101.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I'm going girl crazy at the moment, these sets are amazing :cloud9:

i love them hehe the last one is on my shopping list too:happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

their clothes are so much nicer than mothercare and next etc ... wish we had one here


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> their clothes are so much nicer than mothercare and next etc ... wish we had one here

yeh they are hehe i love next stuff tho:cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

the only things I've spotted in next lately is the flowery dungarees set and the strawberry romper lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> the only things I've spotted in next lately is the flowery dungarees set and the strawberry romper lol

lol matalans has some good stuff normaly but again not got one here:dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

I've got a proper case of the munchies tonight :wacko: going to have poached eggs on toast in a bit :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I've got a proper case of the munchies tonight :wacko: going to have poached eggs on toast in a bit :D

bluh ive gone right off eggs atm:nope: im off to my beddy bies in a lil bit as ben will have me up early again:dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

:dohh: 

okie dokes, night night hun, hope you sleep well


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :dohh:
> 
> okie dokes, night night hun, hope you sleep well

i aint going yetttt:haha: will be in a wee bit


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ok now i am lol night night guten nacht :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

lol night night


----------



## EmmyReece

:dohh: trust me to pick an opk this morning that hardly has any dye in

morning everyone :hi:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :dohh: trust me to pick an opk this morning that hardly has any dye in
> 
> morning everyone :hi:

morning hunni:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

how are you feeling today?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> how are you feeling today?

not too bad v tired lol ben woke me up at 6.25:dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

omg I don't blame you ... I managed to sleep through Chris heading off to his training course lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> omg I don't blame you ... I managed to sleep through Chris heading off to his training course lol

i was gonna go back to sleep but cant yet lol:haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

blah one nap down just aboput ready for another:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl:

I thought af had arrived earlier ... was really soggy down below (tmi sorry) :blush: turns out it was just a load of creamy white cm :haha: I actually got a bit excited :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I thought af had arrived earlier ... was really soggy down below (tmi sorry) :blush: turns out it was just a load of creamy white cm :haha: I actually got a bit excited :dohh:

lmao amazing what we get exited over aint it? i missing ben :( and feel sick and my boobaloobs hurt:cry:


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwww hun :(

mine were really itchy yesterday :(

I was really excited thinking I could get started on the next cycle lol, was a bit of a system shock when I realised it wasn't af :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwwww hun :(
> 
> mine were really itchy yesterday :(
> 
> I was really excited thinking I could get started on the next cycle lol, was a bit of a system shock when I realised it wasn't af :blush:

i had a sleep and woke up really tearfull missing ben lol
do u have a tesco or sainsburys near u? maybe by one of there prego tests?


----------



## EmmyReece

awww hun :( where's he gone? :hugs:

we've only got a Morrissons near us, I didn't think a hpt would work yet because of the opks not doing much

buttttttt, I do finally have my thermometer

:wohoo:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awww hun :( where's he gone? :hugs:
> 
> we've only got a Morrissons near us, I didn't think a hpt would work yet because of the opks not doing much
> 
> buttttttt, I do finally have my thermometer
> 
> :wohoo:

he on a course today wont be back till 5.30 ish :nope: has to go again monday to thurs next week:( woooop finaly u got it lol we just had snow:dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

lol how much have you had?

I'm gonna try another opk at about 6 or 7 tonight, hopefully I can pick one up with more dye in than this morning :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol how much have you had?
> 
> I'm gonna try another opk at about 6 or 7 tonight, hopefully I can pick one up with more dye in than this morning :dohh:

lol not too much just ligh falling but theres more on way:dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

:dohh:

I'm gonna temp from tomorrow morning, I know there isn't much point at the end of a cycle, but I need to get into the routine of waking up and temping straight away


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :dohh:
> 
> I'm gonna temp from tomorrow morning, I know there isn't much point at the end of a cycle, but I need to get into the routine of waking up and temping straight away

yeh u do just make sure u take it b4 u do anything


----------



## EmmyReece

I'll put the thermometer on the floor by the bed :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'll put the thermometer on the floor by the bed :thumbup:

mines constantly under my pillow hehe take my temp like 12 times a day


----------



## EmmyReece

lol ... I have to say I'm so ready for this cycle to be over and done with ... it's really frustrating now :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol ... I have to say I'm so ready for this cycle to be over and done with ... it's really frustrating now :dohh:

im beginging to think tbh hun that ov may not of been yet and ur feb cycle is THIS cycle:shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

but af is due in 3 days though :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> but af is due in 3 days though :dohh:

is it tho? thats just what the ticker says hun them tickers are just gueassing that ov has been etc if that makes sence


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah but since july last year the cycles have been getting shorter and shorter ... not longer :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yeah but since july last year the cycles have been getting shorter and shorter ... not longer :wacko:

mine did then i had the one long cycle so its possible :shrug: once ur charting and temping will be easyer to tell and u will also know ur lp so when to test etc


----------



## EmmyReece

I really hope I'm not going to have a really long cycle :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I really hope I'm not going to have a really long cycle :cry:

im not saying u will babe just that its a possibility hopefully af arrives in the next few days for you but i cant shake off that this is ur feb cycle:shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: I don't even mind if af arrives, I just want it to arrive if I'm not getting a bfp this cycle


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: I don't even mind if af arrives, I just want it to arrive if I'm not getting a bfp this cycle

:hugs: no neither am i on 15 dpo and cramping more then have been af normaly shows her face between tonight and tomoz afternoon


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: you could possibly be preg hun, hope af stays away and you get your bfp


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: you could possibly be preg hun, hope af stays away and you get your bfp

im trying so hard to not get hoppes up as i really dont want to hit the ground as hard as i norm do it hurts and i take it out on ben whooo may i say will be home really soon:happydance: missed him loads today never happaend befoe lol


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwww bless ya hun ... :hugs:

just keep saying af is on the way and if it turns out to be bfp (which I really hope it is) it'll be a lovely surprise


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwwwww bless ya hun ... :hugs:
> 
> just keep saying af is on the way and if it turns out to be bfp (which I really hope it is) it'll be a lovely surprise

i keep crying when ever i mention i miss ben :haha: yayyyy hes home!!


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo:

I'm really worried I'm gonna have a super duper long cycle :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :wohoo:
> 
> I'm really worried I'm gonna have a super duper long cycle :shrug:

hopefully it wont be hun just was me thinking as u havent really other then a line on the opk any proof that u did indeed ov if that makes sence we always guessed on an opk and think oh im preg af is late when infact i hadnt ovd until later


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i should zip it lol tryna make sence but instead prob making u feel worse:dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwww you're not hun :hugs:

I just worry about af as it is and am always scared I'll go back to having long cycles again :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwwwww you're not hun :hugs:
> 
> I just worry about af as it is and am always scared I'll go back to having long cycles again :(

u should get ur self some macca hun that sorted my cycles out and the soy is helping with ov:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

I might give it a try if nothing has happened by the end of next cycle :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I might give it a try if nothing has happened by the end of next cycle :thumbup:

:hugs: hey come on lets get back the pma we had the other day:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwww hun I've still got my pma, but it's possible it might not happen


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwwwww hun I've still got my pma, but it's possible it might not happen

and its alsop possible it will:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

yep ... 

will be fab if we're lucky next cycle :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i got such a belly ache aint been able to go nmber 2 for over a week:nope: sorry tmi i know lol normaly for af it goes loose:shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

ouchies, drink lots of orange juice if you can


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ouchies, drink lots of orange juice if you can

i no likey fresh orange cant have anything with bits in lol makes me heave lol


----------



## EmmyReece

do they do the stuff without bits in? not sure what else to suggest :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> do they do the stuff without bits in? not sure what else to suggest :(

im just trying every morn when i wake and then thru out the day it cant stay in there forever:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

lol I wish you had some hpts


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol I wish you had some hpts

i wont have any for a while as we only have 40 euro till end of mth:dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

:dohh:

I haven't even got any I can post over :nope:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :dohh:
> 
> I haven't even got any I can post over :nope:

lol dont think they will be needed anyways i still say shes coming tomoz


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm keeping everything crossed that you're wrong :hugs:

if she does turn up :( send her my way pls


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'm keeping everything crossed that you're wrong :hugs:
> 
> if she does turn up :( send her my way pls

i will do:):hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

lol I'm really excited to start temping and see how it goes


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol I'm really excited to start temping and see how it goes

temp from tomoz and keep doing till af arrives make sure to get in some bding too ncase ov hasnt been


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah I've got the thermometer by the side of my bed all ready :thumbup:

and I think I'll try and persuade Chris tonight :winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

heheh just spoekn to mum dad got paid so im getting my tv and baba clothes ohh and skittles what ive been craving allll week:happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

yayyyyyyy :happydance: am really chuffed for you


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yayyyyyyy :happydance: am really chuffed for you

i just hurt my belly jmping up and down like a mad woman lol owchy


----------



## EmmyReece

ouch :( you might have pulled something


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ouch :( you might have pulled something

tthink i have bloomin hurts lol


----------



## EmmyReece

you nana ... :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> you nana ... :dohh:

hehe im exited i getting my bag of pma eheh


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwww I don't blame you for being excited


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwwwww I don't blame you for being excited

im taking piccys of each thing hehe so be ready to be bored when they arrive haha


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I won't be bored ... I love looking at baby stuff


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: I won't be bored ... I love looking at baby stuff

will upload them all to my flikr so i dont flood the forum haha


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: ok

:dohh: managed to choose another opk with hardly any ink in :grr:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: ok
> 
> :dohh: managed to choose another opk with hardly any ink in :grr:

lol how do u know how much ink is in it?


----------



## EmmyReece

the control line is really light compared to the other tests I've been doing


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> the control line is really light compared to the other tests I've been doing

ohhh never heard of that b4 lol 
just seen on the weather we have more snow due sat sun and mon:dohh: hopefully its just wee flutters and nothing more!


----------



## EmmyReece

fingers crossed it's not too much


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> fingers crossed it's not too much

hate the stuff after having it for almost 5 weeks lol


----------



## EmmyReece

another negative opk :dohh:

but this is what I mean about the control line seeming lighter
 



Attached Files:







Photo 147.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> another negative opk :dohh:
> 
> but this is what I mean about the control line seeming lighter

could it just be the tests? i found the green ones pains in the asses from one company yet another were perfect lines


----------



## EmmyReece

which company did you use hun?

I'm so tired, I could happily settle for a film and bed tonight lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> which company did you use hun?
> 
> I'm so tired, I could happily settle for a film and bed tonight lol

now ur askin aint sed them for so long lol i honestly couldnt tell you we ended up getting from amazon after tho. yeh same will be going bed early again myself :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

these ones I got from amazon, from a company called Home Health Uk ...

think I might have poached egg on toast again yummy :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> these ones I got from amazon, from a company called Home Health Uk ...
> 
> think I might have poached egg on toast again yummy :D

bluh egg!:sick:


----------



## EmmyReece

yummy :D especially with a bit of marmite on the toast


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yummy :D especially with a bit of marmite on the toast

just was sick thinking about that yack normaly love dippy eggs but nah gone right off them this mth:sick:


----------



## EmmyReece

hopefully it's a good sign :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> hopefully it's a good sign :thumbup:

or my body going mad lol


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl:

got to send Chris to the shops for some tunes or something, I can't breathe through my nose lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl:
> 
> got to send Chris to the shops for some tunes or something, I can't breathe through my nose lol

not aswell lol my mum n dad are full of cold:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

yuck I hate colds :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yuck I hate colds :(

same lol:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

do you think it's possible for opks to get evaps?

it just crossed my mind because I went to bin my opk and the line has dried quite a bit darker :blush:
 



Attached Files:







Photo 148.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> do you think it's possible for opks to get evaps?
> 
> it just crossed my mind because I went to bin my opk and the line has dried quite a bit darker :blush:

not that i know of but i know they can get darker when they dry


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah this one seems to have got quite a bit darker since drying


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yeah this one seems to have got quite a bit darker since drying

id say wait till dry b4 u bin it pop it on the side then go back to it then ul see the fully developed line:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

but aren't you meant to discard anything after the 10 mins?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> but aren't you meant to discard anything after the 10 mins?

not with opks i dont think i never did lol


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm off now hun, going to go make my egg on toast :D

hope you have a nice night :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'm off now hun, going to go make my egg on toast :D
> 
> hope you have a nice night :hugs:

ok hun enjoy take care xxx:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

morning :hi:

I did my temp this morning, but had a really broken night's sleep lol :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> morning :hi:
> 
> I did my temp this morning, but had a really broken night's sleep lol :dohh:

just mark it down as disturbd sleep:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

okies :thumbup:

I just couldn't settle all night :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> okies :thumbup:
> 
> I just couldn't settle all night :(

alot on ur mind?:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

I don't know, I don't remember thinking about anything specific ... think I made the wrong film choices, I watched The Back Up Plan and The Switch, both girly films where the lead women do artificial insemination to get pregnant :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I don't know, I don't remember thinking about anything specific ... think I made the wrong film choices, I watched The Back Up Plan and The Switch, both girly films where the lead women do artificial insemination to get pregnant :dohh:

doh:dohh: lol i hate that all u think about is babies and preg and everything u do or watch is babies and preg:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

yep ... both the films were brill and the little guy in The Switch is just adorable, I could actually see our little boy (if we ever have one) looking like him because he kinda looks similar to Chris

https://www2.pictures.zimbio.com/gi/Thomas+Robinson+Premiere+Miramax+Switch+Arrivals+23O4BZ9kwpQl.jpg

think I just want this cycle over, but there's no sign of :witch: making an appearance today


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yep ... both the films were brill and the little guy in The Switch is just adorable, I could actually see our little boy (if we ever have one) looking like him because he kinda looks similar to Chris
> 
> https://www2.pictures.zimbio.com/gi/Thomas+Robinson+Premiere+Miramax+Switch+Arrivals+23O4BZ9kwpQl.jpg
> 
> think I just want this cycle over, but there's no sign of :witch: making an appearance today

:hugs: same for me no sign of her temp still up:shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

doesn't temp drop when af is coming?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> doesn't temp drop when af is coming?

yeps normaly :shrug: ive also got thick tacky creamy cm lol


----------



## EmmyReece

and you're 16dpo today hun :winkwink:

does your cm normally do this?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> and you're 16dpo today hun :winkwink:
> 
> does your cm normally do this?

not that i can remember im trying so hard to not get my hopes up too scared to as still cramping slighlty on and off and my boobs have started hurting


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: I'll keep everything crossed for you hun ...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: I'll keep everything crossed for you hun ...

if she arrives then will be another chem :nope: as my lp is never longer then 16 before my cycles went awaol my lp was 14 day max


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ben just said we could go city today and buy a test bt im so scared


----------



## EmmyReece

:witch: I'm ordering you to stay away from lindsey!!!


----------



## EmmyReece

lindseyanne said:


> ben just said we could go city today and buy a test bt im so scared

:hugs: give it a couple more days hun, maybe wait until Monday ... just keep telling yourself af is coming, just in case, but I'm really hoping she doesn't


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ben just said we could go city today and buy a test bt im so scared
> 
> :hugs: give it a couple more days hun, maybe wait until Monday ... just keep telling yourself af is coming, just in case, but I'm really hoping she doesn'tClick to expand...

im gonna go get one today and then take it from there if no af tomoz will test as bens at that course all next week


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: ok hun, well I'm here either way


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: ok hun, well I'm here either way

for sum reason im really scared this time noramly its just a pee ont he stick expect to see a bfp and get a neg or a lite line and im fine with it but this time im really bricking it


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im just gonna jump in the shower hun wont be long need to wash my wig


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: it'll be ok hun, from what you've been describing I'm hoping very hard for you, but if it doesn't happen this cycle then we can both go for it on our feb cycles :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

lindseyanne said:


> im just gonna jump in the shower hun wont be long need to wash my wig

:rofl: wash your wig, I've never heard anyone call their hair "wig" before


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: it'll be ok hun, from what you've been describing I'm hoping very hard for you, but if it doesn't happen this cycle then we can both go for it on our feb cycles :hugs:

i cried at hannah bloody montana movie earlyer


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## WhisperOfHope

all cleannn and v creamy downstairs lol


----------



## EmmyReece

lol I'm going to grab some brekkie, I'm absolutely starving


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol I'm going to grab some brekkie, I'm absolutely starving

lol i had cheese sandwich this morn that was it


----------



## EmmyReece

I've got toast (with marmite), a yoghurt and some cereal and have already had a banana


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I've got toast (with marmite), a yoghurt and some cereal and have already had a banana

bluh!


----------



## EmmyReece

I love having a big brekkie, seems to stop me from snacking as much during the day :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I love having a big brekkie, seems to stop me from snacking as much during the day :)

ive no appatite todaylol


----------



## EmmyReece

have you been out yet?

I think af is going to be here soon, cervix has been really high and soft the past couple of weeks and it's now low and hard ... ahhhh well just got to wait for af to show her face now


----------



## Scamp

Hey,
How is everyone? :kiss: I've not been on in a few days, what have I missed? 
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

heyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :hugs:

nothing to report yet, just waiting for af to arrive. how's things with you hun?


----------



## Scamp

You still have a chance or you definitely out? 
Yeah not bad, been manic at work. We've got the battle on Nantwich on today so it's super busy in store. I'm going to relax now, maybe put pulp fiction on and curl up with Scamp
Been upto much?
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I've not started spotting yet, but still a couple of days until she's due, so not sure what to think :wacko:

Sounds like a perfect relaxing day hun I've not got much to do, might watch The Switch again :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just got back flet like was gonna faint in the supermarket came over so hot:( got a test but have began cramping worse then b4 so not doing it sods law for me af late buy a test and she shows lol


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: it might not be af cramps hun


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: it might not be af cramps hun

feels like her tho still v wet n creamy was walking thru town saying to ben i think ive come on as could feel stuff coming out downthere:shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

any colour to it at all hun?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> any colour to it at all hun?

just that creamy tacky stuff again


----------



## EmmyReece

see, you've not started spotting yet, until that starts hun, I'd try and stay hopeful but pessimistic just in case :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> see, you've not started spotting yet, until that starts hun, I'd try and stay hopeful but pessimistic just in case :hugs:

i has some pinky tinged stuff yest but thats it :shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: hopefully it was just from a little beany snuggling down


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: hopefully it was just from a little beany snuggling down

lol hopefully sorry ben just made me laugh thought u had typed the word erect nipple:wacko: starnge man :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

erect nipple??? :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> erect nipple??? :haha:

lmao i know he was laying next to me reading the screen and went "did she just say errect nipples?"


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I don't let Chris read bnb


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: I don't let Chris read bnb

lol ben has an account on here


----------



## EmmyReece

lol I'd be mortified if Chris did, he knows nothing about my cm checking :blush: :rofl:


----------



## Scamp

EmmyReece said:


> lol I'd be mortified if Chris did, he knows nothing about my cm checking :blush: :rofl:

Lol, same here. I have banned Mike from B&B!
x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol I'd be mortified if Chris did, he knows nothing about my cm checking :blush: :rofl:

lol he knows he even checks for me sometimes:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: the only time Chris notices is when it's a bit more "squelchy" than normal :blush:


----------



## Scamp

Mike doesn't have a clue about cm and I'm not letting him know. If he notices it's wetter than normal he just reckons it's because he's shit hot in bed! :dohh::haha:
x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: the only time Chris notices is when it's a bit more "squelchy" than normal :blush:

lma ben knows more about me and my body then me:haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> Mike doesn't have a clue about cm and I'm not letting him know. If he notices it's wetter than normal he just reckons it's because he's shit hot in bed! :dohh::haha:
> x

lmfao:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

Scamp said:


> Mike doesn't have a clue about cm and I'm not letting him know. If he notices it's wetter than normal he just reckons it's because he's shit hot in bed! :dohh::haha:
> x

:rofl:


----------



## EmmyReece

still no sign of af ... I'm so scared I'm going to have a stupidly long cycle :nope:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> still no sign of af ... I'm so scared I'm going to have a stupidly long cycle :nope:

IF you do then jst means ur in ur caycle for ur babba:hugs:


----------



## Scamp

What dpo are you? Have you tested?


----------



## EmmyReece

just wish there was some sort of sign one way or the other, and today now, not by temping lol :dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

I don't know if I'm any dpo for definite :( but 2 - 3 days until af should be here


----------



## Scamp

FX she stays away :flower:


----------



## EmmyReece

I just wish it would hurry up if it's going to be making an appearance :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

I So hungryyyy


----------



## EmmyReece

lol get something to eat ... what do you fancy???


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol get something to eat ... what do you fancy???

bens making dinner atm hehe we havin bolognaise bake only thing i really fancied other then skittles what we cant get here!


----------



## EmmyReece

yummmm we're going shopping again in a bit to see what we fancy


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yummmm we're going shopping again in a bit to see what we fancy

we just get a few meals on a sat then if we want anything else we just go round the corener to netto and get it lol


----------



## EmmyReece

ouch tummy cramps ... think I might buy a hpt on monday if still no sign of af when I wake up


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ouch tummy cramps ... think I might buy a hpt on monday if still no sign of af when I wake up

yeh i would hun:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

she'll probably put in an appearance tomorrow knowing my luck lol


----------



## LindsayA

hello ladies

you all have in a good saturday? 
I have spent the day cleaning, but house is nearly done and i just having 5 min before making bed!
Fxed the witch stays away as you both sound like this could be your cycle!

xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LindsayA said:


> hello ladies
> 
> you all have in a good saturday?
> I have spent the day cleaning, but house is nearly done and i just having 5 min before making bed!
> Fxed the witch stays away as you both sound like this could be your cycle!
> 
> xxx

ty:) how are you doing cycle wise? x


----------



## EmmyReece

I've had a very lazy saturday, not done much at all really :blush: but it sounds like you've had a productive day :thumbup:

I keep trying to tell myself that this cycle isn't my turn, that I shouldn't be getting my hopes up ... but it's so hard sometimes :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i keep getting a sharp stabbing/shooting pain in my belly and lady garden today bloody hurts!


----------



## LindsayA

well am waiting to ov but i did go into town and picked up some opks this moring so did one about half hour ago and it is nearly pos!!!! so am v glad hubby and i:sex:this morning!!! It is difficult at the min as he is on lates (2pm-midnight) so when i am at work i don;t see him but made the most of it this am and will try for a rematch tomorrow morning too!!! then will not be able to till tuesday eve so just hope it is enough but prob won't be:dohh: 
fxed for us all!!!! :thumbup::flower:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LindsayA said:


> well am waiting to ov but i did go into town and picked up some opks this moring so did one about half hour ago and it is nearly pos!!!! so am v glad hubby and i:sex:this morning!!! It is difficult at the min as he is on lates (2pm-midnight) so when i am at work i don;t see him but made the most of it this am and will try for a rematch tomorrow morning too!!! then will not be able to till tuesday eve so just hope it is enough but prob won't be:dohh:
> fxed for us all!!!! :thumbup::flower:

ooooh fingers crossed u catch that eggy:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

good luck for catching the eggy hun :thumbup:

I've got sweet chilli chicken for dinner :thumbup: and just ate a pepperami yummy :D

I've got ikky sore boobies though and nasty tummy cramps, ouch :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> good luck for catching the eggy hun :thumbup:
> 
> I've got sweet chilli chicken for dinner :thumbup: and just ate a pepperami yummy :D
> 
> I've got ikky sore boobies though and nasty tummy cramps, ouch :(

:hugs: could be af? im so tired havent had a nap today:nope: i keep crying cos ben keeps saying ove got grey hair and going bald:cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

okayy time for bo bos for me goodnight my lovelys xx:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Scamp

Night hun :kiss:
x


----------



## EmmyReece

night night hun :hugs:

just trying to decide whether to go for Turkey in June or September next year, if we go in June we save £50 each on what we'd have to pay to go in September :happydance:


----------



## Scamp

June :winkwink:
x


----------



## EmmyReece

it means less time to get spending money together, but I'm hoping we can spend a lot of time by the poolside :happydance:


----------



## Scamp

Yeah :D Or in the hotel :winkwink: That's what Mike and I did when we went away to Llandudno. We spent most the time in the hotel room and occasionally went out for walks :haha: Don't know what the staff thought of us!


----------



## Scamp

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs035.snc1/3276_171087290720_856475720_6497498_4635885_n.jpg Me sat on the gardens on the great orme :) x


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: we want to go too far if we've got a babba with us, we won't be able to do the jeep safari and the boat trip, but I don't care because we're going to have so much fun being over there :happydance:

plus I don't have to renew my passport, it doesn't run out until 2014 :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

Scamp said:


> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs035.snc1/3276_171087290720_856475720_6497498_4635885_n.jpg Me sat on the gardens on the great orme :) x

awwww that's a lovely pic hun :D


----------



## Scamp

We've only been away once and definitely won't be able to afford it this year. Hopefully we'll get a late honeymoon :happydance:
I've never been abroad, Turkey sounds really nice, Mike has been there loads
x


----------



## EmmyReece

it's absolutely brill hun, I was bigger than I am now and everyone was lovely, lots of sun, very cheap :happydance: I just wanna get back there, hopefully for our very first family holiday :cloud9:

fingers crossed you get yourselves a late honeymoon :thumbup:


----------



## Scamp

Would be lovely if it is your first family hol hun :cloud9:
We're not sending the invites for the after do until sept time now. Figured it'd be to early otherwise, so don't worry if you don't get one for a while.


----------



## EmmyReece

okies :D 

how are plans coming along hun?

I think if December comes around and nothing has happened then I'll probably take a break for a few months so that we don't have to change the holiday so close to us going, or having to cancel because I'm too far along. And maybe a 6 month break would do us some good as well if it comes to it :coolio:


----------



## Scamp

Not really done much extra. Want to do more but it's too early. 

You will hun, I know it! 
x


----------



## EmmyReece

I really hope you're right hun, we'll certainly be going for it this year :hugs:

How are you feeling about this cycle hun?


----------



## Scamp

Not overly confident. I bled for 8 days so don't think my lining will be thick enough. Just trying not to think about it much to be honest. Just see what they say on Tues at the scan.


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: well I'll be keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## EmmyReece

omggggg I am so fecking angry :grr:

my brother's gf just made a really horrible comment because I wouldn't clean up her puppy's poop - "how on earth is she going to cope when she *finally* has a baby?"

who the f**k does she think she is???????


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> omggggg I am so fecking angry :grr:
> 
> my brother's gf just made a really horrible comment because I wouldn't clean up her puppy's poop - "how on earth is she going to cope when she *finally* has a baby?"
> 
> who the f**k does she think she is???????

:hugs: clean her own bloody dogs poo!:growlmad:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well im officlay now 2 days late but too scared to test as my temp was a bit lower this morn so i panicked thinking af was coming lol she still could


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: is there any sign hun that she might be on her way like spotting?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: is there any sign hun that she might be on her way like spotting?

nopes still bunged up , boobs still sore and keep getting odd feelings in my belly:shrug: toscared to test tho


----------



## EmmyReece

I wish I had some advice to give hun ... if you do decide to test then I'm here either way :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

oh btw what you've just said, it does sound good to me :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I wish I had some advice to give hun ... if you do decide to test then I'm here either way :hugs:

ive never been so scared to poas lol


----------



## EmmyReece

I don't blame you hun, I'll probably be exactly the same tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I don't blame you hun, I'll probably be exactly the same tomorrow :hugs:

ive got a test just afraid to use it lol i dont think it helps ive no symptoms other then constipation and tiredn ess


----------



## EmmyReece

sore boobs and funny feeling in your tummy too ... argh I don't wanna get your hopes up, but it does sound good to me :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> sore boobs and funny feeling in your tummy too ... argh I don't wanna get your hopes up, but it does sound good to me :hugs:

IF no af by weds il test


----------



## EmmyReece

you're stronger than I am, I just know as soon as I buy the tests tomorrow I'll want to do one as soon as I get back :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> you're stronger than I am, I just know as soon as I buy the tests tomorrow I'll want to do one as soon as I get back :blush:

im petrafies of seeing a faint line again and trning into a chem


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: well I'll keep my fingers crossed that it doesn't hun and that you get a nice :bfp:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: well I'll keep my fingers crossed that it doesn't hun and that you get a nice :bfp:

thanks hun im still really creamy aswell:shrug: and never gone past 16 dpo b4 . how are you today anyways? xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm ok, had a tiny temp rise this morning, felt a bit icky when I got up to go toilet and still got sore boobs, trying not look into it too much just in case :dohh:

and I'm still upset at my brother's gf's comment from last night :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'm ok, had a tiny temp rise this morning, felt a bit icky when I got up to go toilet and still got sore boobs, trying not look into it too much just in case :dohh:
> 
> and I'm still upset at my brother's gf's comment from last night :(

f her hun she should of cleaned her own dog poo up lazy bizotch


----------



## EmmyReece

lol ... I'll refuse to clean up after her dog full stop today, like when it misses the paper, I'll sometimes mop it up so people don't stand in it, but not today, no chance :sick:

my boobs are proper sore today too ... my left one is aching more towards the side closer to my armpit, and the right one is just above my nipple if that makes sense? :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol ... I'll refuse to clean up after her dog full stop today, like when it misses the paper, I'll sometimes mop it up so people don't stand in it, but not today, no chance :sick:
> 
> my boobs are proper sore today too ... my left one is aching more towards the side closer to my armpit, and the right one is just above my nipple if that makes sense? :shrug:

 it does hun fingers crossed its for a gd reasom:hugs: im so tired again:nope:


----------



## EmmyReece

I figured out if I ovd around about cd 27, I'd be something like 11 - 13 dpo. and I've stopped doing the opks too, it doesn't always show a positive opk before a hpt and is quite rare for it to do so :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I figured out if I ovd around about cd 27, I'd be something like 11 - 13 dpo. and I've stopped doing the opks too, it doesn't always show a positive opk before a hpt and is quite rare for it to do so :blush:

yeh u would hun :hugs: im sat tryna work out if the pain im getting is my womb or ovarys lol looking at pics its my ovarys:shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: I'm trying so hard not to get excited :blush:

where abouts are the aches hun?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: I'm trying so hard not to get excited :blush:
> 
> where abouts are the aches hun?

with out taking a piccy i cant describe it lol il see if can get ben to take on for me


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: ok, I'm gonna go nab some brekkie


----------



## WhisperOfHope

please excuse my yucky stretchys lol
 



Attached Files:







771_1776.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 1









771_1777.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## WhisperOfHope

bear in mind my uturus is like this lol
https://hon.nucleusinc.com/imagescooked/68741W.jpg


----------



## mumanddad

I think you have a good chance of a bfp x x


----------



## EmmyReece

mumanddad said:


> I think you have a good chance of a bfp x x

I'd say so too hun :hugs:

I'm keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> I think you have a good chance of a bfp x x
> 
> I'd say so too hun :hugs:
> 
> I'm keeping everything crossed for youClick to expand...

i have two hearts and one can hold a baby for 9 mths:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

lol :hugs:

I really hope this is it for you hun, you really deserve a forever beany baby


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ohh and another thing no chin hairs this mth lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol :hugs:
> 
> I really hope this is it for you hun, you really deserve a forever beany baby

:hugs: thank you hunni we will all get there this year


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm dying for you to test :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

I feel full and a bit :sick:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I feel full and a bit :sick:

:hugs: i feel icky too and ready for nah nites lol


----------



## EmmyReece

I think I could honestly go back to bed as well :(


----------



## EmmyReece

omggggg :grr:

just said to mum that I hope my brother's gf is in a better mood today and she totally kicked off at me saying that I'd turned something simple like picking up after the puppy into a huge drama because I refused to do it :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> omggggg :grr:
> 
> just said to mum that I hope my brother's gf is in a better mood today and she totally kicked off at me saying that I'd turned something simple like picking up after the puppy into a huge drama because I refused to do it :cry:

not ur puppy why should u have to clean up after it?!:growlmad:


----------



## EmmyReece

exactly, and I felt so sicky last night ... if I had cleaned it up I'd have probably been sick :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> exactly, and I felt so sicky last night ... if I had cleaned it up I'd have probably been sick :(

IF you are preg its not good for to be doing anyway


----------



## EmmyReece

I might nip into town later and grab a couple of tests ... I don't know if I can wait until tomorrow morning to go :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I might nip into town later and grab a couple of tests ... I don't know if I can wait until tomorrow morning to go :blush:

lol best to poas in the morn with fmu hun


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah that's what I'm thinking, if I went into town tomorrow I wouldn't be able to use fmu and would have to wait until tuesday, so if I went in today, I'd be able to test tomorrow morning with fmu


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yeah that's what I'm thinking, if I went into town tomorrow I wouldn't be able to use fmu and would have to wait until tuesday, so if I went in today, I'd be able to test tomorrow morning with fmu

thats true lol im not v with it atm really wanna go sleep but everytime i try my eyes just open aain lol


----------



## EmmyReece

lol :hugs:

right, I've got a choice, either I can get one box of frer tests, 2 boxes of answer tests or 2 boxes of superdrug tests lol ... which one should I got for? I'm thinking either the answer or superdrug brand because then I'd get something like 4 tests rather than just 2 frer tests :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol :hugs:
> 
> right, I've got a choice, either I can get one box of frer tests, 2 boxes of answer tests or 2 boxes of superdrug tests lol ... which one should I got for? I'm thinking either the answer or superdrug brand because then I'd get something like 4 tests rather than just 2 frer tests :blush:

superdrug tests i say no no to always gave me lines even when wasnt preg bugger for evaps


----------



## EmmyReece

okies, so the answer ones yeah?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> okies, so the answer ones yeah?

never used them myself lol


----------



## EmmyReece

:dohh: 

I'll have to have a nosey round the shop when I go


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhhh and defo no sign of af :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :dohh:
> 
> I'll have to have a nosey round the shop when I go

lol you could prb find online about whats the est to use :)


----------



## EmmyReece

lol ... I'm gonna dash out now, should be about half an hour or so


----------



## LindsayA

Morning ladies

I NEED you to both :test: i NEED to know :hugs:
sounds good for both of you!!!! Fxed :thumbup:


----------



## mumanddad

LindsayA said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> I NEED you to both :test: i NEED to know :hugs:
> sounds good for both of you!!!! Fxed :thumbup:

I agree we all need to know hehex x x


----------



## LindsayA

I am excited to find out feels like it me POS!!! Haha!
GL both of you xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i may test tomoz if no sign of af lol


----------



## LindsayA

I know we have never met but it does feel like we go through this alongside each other! We can talk to each other on here even if we have no one to tell in everyday life! Is fab this forum and i am lucky to have you ladies to chat too!!!! Thank you!!!!

We just need some BFP's now:flower::hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LindsayA said:


> I know we have never met but it does feel like we go through this alongside each other! We can talk to each other on here even if we have no one to tell in everyday life! Is fab this forum and i am lucky to have you ladies to chat too!!!! Thank you!!!!
> 
> We just need some BFP's now:flower::hugs:

i feel exatly the same my firendss that are preg or have kids dodnt try they just fell preg so when i mention anything about cm or temping i just get a strange look lol


----------



## LindsayA

tell me about it, my friend is trying for her second but she didn;t have to do much for her first just fell on month 2, she gives me strange looks when i have mentioned cm, cp etc lol


----------



## LindsayA

right off to do something not got out of bed yet!!!

Speak to you all later xx


----------



## EmmyReece

LindsayA said:


> I know we have never met but it does feel like we go through this alongside each other! We can talk to each other on here even if we have no one to tell in everyday life! Is fab this forum and i am lucky to have you ladies to chat too!!!! Thank you!!!!
> 
> We just need some BFP's now:flower::hugs:

:cry: I feel exactly the same :blush:

I've got 5 tests :blush: got a cheapie one from poundland and 2 boxes of answer tests to use tomorrow morning :thumbup:

I hope it's not long before we all have our bfps


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> LindsayA said:
> 
> 
> I know we have never met but it does feel like we go through this alongside each other! We can talk to each other on here even if we have no one to tell in everyday life! Is fab this forum and i am lucky to have you ladies to chat too!!!! Thank you!!!!
> 
> We just need some BFP's now:flower::hugs:
> 
> :cry: I feel exactly the same :blush:
> 
> I've got 5 tests :blush: got a cheapie one from poundland and 2 boxes of answer tests to use tomorrow morning :thumbup:
> 
> I hope it's not long before we all have our bfpsClick to expand...

that was fast!


----------



## EmmyReece

all I did was nip into co-op and supersavers for the hpts lol

I might do the cheapie this afternoon :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> all I did was nip into co-op and supersavers for the hpts lol
> 
> I might do the cheapie this afternoon :blush:

lol what are u like


----------



## EmmyReece

:blush: I won't be too fussed if it's negative because it's only a cheapie, so am not expecting too much


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :blush: I won't be too fussed if it's negative because it's only a cheapie, so am not expecting too much

i got one of my chems caught ona poundland cheepy:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

just waiting for Chris to come out the bathroom as I'm absolutely bursting :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> just waiting for Chris to come out the bathroom as I'm absolutely bursting :dohh:

lol okies x


----------



## EmmyReece

:bfn: I think

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0028-5.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0029-4.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0030-3.jpg


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :bfn: I think
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0028-5.jpg
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0029-4.jpg
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0030-3.jpg

:hugs: sorry hun maybe too weak urine?


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah it's not been held in for very long, and I wasn't expecting anything to show up anyway :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yeah it's not been held in for very long, and I wasn't expecting anything to show up anyway :hugs:

:hugs: im gonna get a quick nap hun will be back in a bit xx:):kiss:


----------



## EmmyReece

ok hun :hugs: have a nice nap


----------



## WhisperOfHope

bk mr benjamin of the bra woke me up:dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

:dohh:

I'm feeling really achey at the moment


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :dohh:
> 
> I'm feeling really achey at the moment

snap lol think mines down to constipation as goes away for a bit when i manage to go loo


----------



## EmmyReece

mine's all in my lower back, and a few itches in my boobs lol ... it's enough to drive you crazy :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> mine's all in my lower back, and a few itches in my boobs lol ... it's enough to drive you crazy :dohh:

are u defo u ovd?


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm not 100% sure hun ... but af is due tomorrow, unless I'm going to have a really long cycle :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'm not 100% sure hun ... but af is due tomorrow, unless I'm going to have a really long cycle :(

if she doesnt show do another test if its neg keep going as if ur gonna ov ul either catch the eggy of get af hun


----------



## EmmyReece

okies ...

it's so frustrating lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> okies ...
> 
> it's so frustrating lol

i know hun i hated my long cycles i really did:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

it'll be like I'm taking a step backwards if it goes to a really long cycle :( they've been getting shorter and shorter since July last year, I don't want to go back to this time last year wondering when my next af is gonna be :cry:


----------



## LindsayA

Hello ok so i did another opk today and it is the same as yesterday so fxed we caught the egg as we managed to dtd today before DH went to work! We can have another try on tuesday but think that will be too late! if i don;t get my bfp this time i WILL start temping, i am just really useless at taking the temp and i have very disturbed sleep anyway so i not sure that it would work? i hate all this we are trying to be a bit more chilled about the whole baby thing but that is hard to do too! :dohh: i am feeling sorry for myself so i am gonna stop doing that!!!!
:wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> it'll be like I'm taking a step backwards if it goes to a really long cycle :( they've been getting shorter and shorter since July last year, I don't want to go back to this time last year wondering when my next af is gonna be :cry:

if u have had them in the past theres always the chance a long one will sneak in again hun doesnt mean it will mess it up compleatly:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

LindsayA said:


> Hello ok so i did another opk today and it is the same as yesterday so fxed we caught the egg as we managed to dtd today before DH went to work! We can have another try on tuesday but think that will be too late! if i don;t get my bfp this time i WILL start temping, i am just really useless at taking the temp and i have very disturbed sleep anyway so i not sure that it would work? i hate all this we are trying to be a bit more chilled about the whole baby thing but that is hard to do too! :dohh: i am feeling sorry for myself so i am gonna stop doing that!!!!
> :wacko:

:hugs: fingers crossed for you hun, really hope you've caught that eggy


----------



## EmmyReece

lindseyanne said:


> if u have had them in the past theres always the chance a long one will sneak in again hun doesnt mean it will mess it up compleatly:hugs:

they just seemed to be going in the right direction and I don't want it to get worse :( I'm really scared :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LindsayA said:


> Hello ok so i did another opk today and it is the same as yesterday so fxed we caught the egg as we managed to dtd today before DH went to work! We can have another try on tuesday but think that will be too late! if i don;t get my bfp this time i WILL start temping, i am just really useless at taking the temp and i have very disturbed sleep anyway so i not sure that it would work? i hate all this we are trying to be a bit more chilled about the whole baby thing but that is hard to do too! :dohh: i am feeling sorry for myself so i am gonna stop doing that!!!!
> :wacko:

fingers crossed hun:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> if u have had them in the past theres always the chance a long one will sneak in again hun doesnt mean it will mess it up compleatly:hugs:
> 
> they just seemed to be going in the right direction and I don't want it to get worse :( I'm really scared :cry:Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0035-1.jpg

:blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0035-1.jpg
> 
> :blush:

cant see anything on it butttttt when i just played around with the curves there is sumin light


----------



## EmmyReece

it might just be where it's meant to turn pink, the antibody strip I think it's called


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> it might just be where it's meant to turn pink, the antibody strip I think it's called

yeh i think it is hun :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

ahhhhh well ... will test tomorrow morning and if nothing will leave it and keep temping


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ahhhhh well ... will test tomorrow morning and if nothing will leave it and keep temping

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## EmmyReece

I knew I'd go and get my hopes up and throw myself into it head first ... :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I knew I'd go and get my hopes up and throw myself into it head first ... :dohh:

:hugs: just keep a track of ur cm and what not if no af in say a week go to the doc and ask for bloods xx:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

it's back to white, creamy and slightly sticky :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> it's back to white, creamy and slightly sticky :wacko:

u never know u could even be getting ready to ov and its almost feb!


----------



## EmmyReece

I'll keep temping and see what happens, only going to do a test with fmu tomorrow morning too ... 

I've had a look on a pic, and weirdly, where I'm cramping on both sides is where my ovaries are :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'll keep temping and see what happens, only going to do a test with fmu tomorrow morning too ...
> 
> I've had a look on a pic, and weirdly, where I'm cramping on both sides is where my ovaries are :wacko:

tis very likey then hun i just fond a nother quote i like 

What seems to us as bitter trials are often blessings in disguise


----------



## EmmyReece

shouldn't I be cramping on just one side though?

love that quote, it's brill :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> shouldn't I be cramping on just one side though?
> 
> love that quote, it's brill :)

u can ov from both sides i think


----------



## EmmyReece

well you learn something new every day :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> well you learn something new every day :dohh:

keep dtd until af or bfp:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

will nab Chris tonight :winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> will nab Chris tonight :winkwink:

hehe


----------



## EmmyReece

roll on once this cycle is over and done with :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> roll on once this cycle is over and done with :rofl:

i still say this is ur feb cycle could be a early feb bfp:happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

fingers crossed hun :hugs: would be amazing if you're right :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> fingers crossed hun :hugs: would be amazing if you're right :happydance:

i dunno why just feel it is:happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs:

got to see what my temp does tomorrow lol, only got 2 temps on my chart at the moment :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs:
> 
> got to see what my temp does tomorrow lol, only got 2 temps on my chart at the moment :rofl:

lol two temps better then nuttin lol


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: this is mine at the moment
 



Attached Files:







Picture 2.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: this is mine at the moment

lmao that was mine one mth too haha


----------



## EmmyReece

:dohh:

I can't wait to get more temps on it


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :dohh:
> 
> I can't wait to get more temps on it

lol i think il be going beddy bies soon my head is banging and feel sick:(


----------



## EmmyReece

awwww bless ya hun, it could be a really good sign though :winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwww bless ya hun, it could be a really good sign though :winkwink:

i hope ur right but not feeling it myself lol


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: are you waiting until wednesday to test or will you crack before then?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

3 days late tested and bfn so im thru cant do it anymore i give up


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhhh hun :( :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ohhhh hun :( :hugs:

think ov was later then ff has said all signs point more to day 24 not 18


----------



## EmmyReece

:dohh:

if that's the case hun, you could still be in with a chance :hugs: just keep telling yourself af is on the way though, just in case


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :dohh:
> 
> if that's the case hun, you could still be in with a chance :hugs: just keep telling yourself af is on the way though, just in case

if was day 24 not a chnace in hell lol we stoped after ov was confirmed by ff lol


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah but sometimes spermies can hang around for a few days after can't they?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yeah but sometimes spermies can hang around for a few days after can't they?

yeh sometimes but that last day nothing really stayed in as i moved :shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: well I'll keep hoping that maybe a determined little one stayed through


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: well I'll keep hoping that maybe a determined little one stayed through

gonna get some opks use by cbfm and temo next cycle


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: wish I had better advice hun


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: wish I had better advice hun

just gota wait foe her to show now


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: well I hope she shows up sooner rather than later for you hun


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: well I hope she shows up sooner rather than later for you hun

me too i hate my body


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

still bfn here too hun :(

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...aw-something-now-im-not-so-sure-pls-look.html


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> still bfn here too hun :(
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...aw-something-now-im-not-so-sure-pls-look.html

cant see anything:nope:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: so we're both waiting for af


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: so we're both waiting for af

yup:nope:


----------



## EmmyReece

temp dropped from 36.16 to 36.07 this morning from yesterday lol ... it's weird seeing the graph coming together


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> temp dropped from 36.16 to 36.07 this morning from yesterday lol ... it's weird seeing the graph coming together

mine went up this morn lol


----------



## EmmyReece

I've got 2 tests left, but I think I might save them for next cycle


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I've got 2 tests left, but I think I might save them for next cycle

yeh thats the best at least now ur charting u can kinda see what ur bodys up to


----------



## EmmyReece

I've got a bad feeling I'm going to have a long cycle this time round :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I've got a bad feeling I'm going to have a long cycle this time round :(

hopefully not bt if u do then ur in r cycle u were predicted :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah very true ... 

sometimes I wish men could go through even part of the worry we do about our cycles, Chris reckons I'm being daft :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just went to the loo and had some pinky peachy stain on my liner and what looked like ewcm so had a fiddle and its drenched in creamy water cm:shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: maybe it's implant spotting? or it could be the beginning of af, really hope it's not af though


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: maybe it's implant spotting? or it could be the beginning of af, really hope it's not af though

more then likely af


----------



## Scamp

:wave: 
How are you all?
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi:

am good thanks hun how about you?


----------



## Scamp

Yeah I'm not bad :D 
I've agreed to do more over time at work :dohh: I even asked for it, not sure why. I'm doing a 10-7 on sunday so extra pay at least.
Been upto much?


----------



## EmmyReece

not alot ... went into town today to buy some books and then decided against it because I can get them cheaper on play.com lol

just waiting around for af to start


----------



## WhisperOfHope

blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh wasuppppppppp


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl:

I'm half contemplating having a nap ... either that or I'll be in bed very, very early


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I'm half contemplating having a nap ... either that or I'll be in bed very, very early

i been layin in bed all day bored of it now lol


----------



## Scamp

Hospital tomorrow. Nervous as! Excited though, can't wait to see what is going on 'up there' 
x


----------



## Scamp

I have cramps!! :happydance::happydance: Could be ovulation. Oh I really hope my lining is thick enough. We're going to have sex tonight when Mike gets back from work and just hope all goes well at the scan tomorrow


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> Hospital tomorrow. Nervous as! Excited though, can't wait to see what is going on 'up there'
> x

what are u at hosp for hun?


----------



## Scamp

Clomid scan. They are going to check that my follies are big enough, my lining is thick enough and then give me a shot to release the eggys 
x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> Clomid scan. They are going to check that my follies are big enough, my lining is thick enough and then give me a shot to release the eggys
> x

ooohh fingers crossed for you:hugs:


----------



## Scamp

Thanks hun :hugs:
Mike is on his way home (he finished early because I'm getting ovulation cramps, god I love him!) so I'm going to go get into something a little nicer than trackies :haha: Talk later :D
x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> Thanks hun :hugs:
> Mike is on his way home (he finished early because I'm getting ovulation cramps, god I love him!) so I'm going to go get into something a little nicer than trackies :haha: Talk later :D
> x

have fun:winkwink:


----------



## Scamp

lmao we did :winkwink:
I'm back now, lay with my bum up for 30mins!


----------



## EmmyReece

:cry: I officially hate answer brand tests, just tested and saw something at 1, 2 and 5 minutes like the box says to check, but now it looks so faint I think I was imagining it :cry:


----------



## Scamp

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :cry: I officially hate answer brand tests, just tested and saw something at 1, 2 and 5 minutes like the box says to check, but now it looks so faint I think I was imagining it :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

it went from this ...

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0045-4.jpg

to this ...

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0052-2.jpg

:cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

not sure i can see anything babe:hugs:


----------



## Scamp

Sorry hun, can't see anything on either :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: it's ok, the pics aren't brill to be honest


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im off to bed night night ladies xx


----------



## EmmyReece

night night hun :hugs:


----------



## Scamp

Night hun :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

morning everyone :hugs:

I had a temp dip this morning so I'm hoping af will make an appearance soon.

I've got weigh in at 12.30 at the dr's, hopefully will have lost some more weight

Me and Chris were talking last night and we've decided for defo, that if we get to December without a bfp or a baby then we're going to take a break for 6 months. It's just so that we can book our holiday to Turkey and not worry if they'll stop me from flying because of being pregnant ...

hope everyone is ok :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning my beauts ive just got in didnt think i had to goout today ntil ben woke me up at 7 saying we have to go into town for more papaerwork:growlmad:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: is that the last of the paperwork do you think hun?

I've lost 2lb since last week :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: is that the last of the paperwork do you think hun?
> 
> I've lost 2lb since last week :happydance:

nope lolgota go again thursday and prob again friday:dohh::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:well done you!


----------



## mumanddad

Im confused i havent ovulated yet, and i dont understand what my temps are doing :s


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mumanddad said:


> Im confused i havent ovulated yet, and i dont understand what my temps are doing :s

hmmm not a clue hun but hope ov comes sooon:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

once again i am drenched in wet creamy cm:shrug:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I would like to be added. I have been trying with my husband since october 09. 
We have lost a few babies. so we are trying again in 1 week and 6 days. and the first time we will test will be march 10th.


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi: 9babies

fingers crossed for your march :bfp: :hugs:

really hope ov hurries up for you mumanddad, I have no idea about temps, wish I had some better advice to give :hugs:

has af still not arrived then lindsey? no hint of it arriving or anything?

this may sound like I'm giving up but me and Chris are thinking of looking at adoption if in 3 years time nothing has happened. I want to be a mummy so bad, and if that's the way that I'll get to be one, then that's what I'll do. I'm still going to be going for it, losing my weight and trying for a baby of our own, but it's something that we're considering ... :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hi: 9babies
> 
> fingers crossed for your march :bfp: :hugs:
> 
> really hope ov hurries up for you mumanddad, I have no idea about temps, wish I had some better advice to give :hugs:
> 
> has af still not arrived then lindsey? no hint of it arriving or anything?
> 
> this may sound like I'm giving up but me and Chris are thinking of looking at adoption if in 3 years time nothing has happened. I want to be a mummy so bad, and if that's the way that I'll get to be one, then that's what I'll do. I'm still going to be going for it, losing my weight and trying for a baby of our own, but it's something that we're considering ... :hugs:

nope not a sign of her and i cant ever remember being the creamy :shrug: ul be mummy by then mrs!


----------



## Ben82

lindseyanne said:


> EmmyReece said:
> 
> 
> :hi: 9babies
> 
> fingers crossed for your march :bfp: :hugs:
> 
> really hope ov hurries up for you mumanddad, I have no idea about temps, wish I had some better advice to give :hugs:
> 
> has af still not arrived then lindsey? no hint of it arriving or anything?
> 
> this may sound like I'm giving up but me and Chris are thinking of looking at adoption if in 3 years time nothing has happened. I want to be a mummy so bad, and if that's the way that I'll get to be one, then that's what I'll do. I'm still going to be going for it, losing my weight and trying for a baby of our own, but it's something that we're considering ... :hugs:
> 
> nope not a sign of her and i cant ever remember being the creamy :shrug: ul be mummy by then mrs!Click to expand...

helloooooooooooooo


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Ben82 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmmyReece said:
> 
> 
> :hi: 9babies
> 
> fingers crossed for your march :bfp: :hugs:
> 
> really hope ov hurries up for you mumanddad, I have no idea about temps, wish I had some better advice to give :hugs:
> 
> has af still not arrived then lindsey? no hint of it arriving or anything?
> 
> this may sound like I'm giving up but me and Chris are thinking of looking at adoption if in 3 years time nothing has happened. I want to be a mummy so bad, and if that's the way that I'll get to be one, then that's what I'll do. I'm still going to be going for it, losing my weight and trying for a baby of our own, but it's something that we're considering ... :hugs:
> 
> nope not a sign of her and i cant ever remember being the creamy :shrug: ul be mummy by then mrs!Click to expand...
> 
> hellooooooooooooooClick to expand...

how did u get on here mr? lol ur ment to be at college thingy:haha:


----------



## Ben82

lindseyanne said:


> Ben82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmmyReece said:
> 
> 
> :hi: 9babies
> 
> fingers crossed for your march :bfp: :hugs:
> 
> really hope ov hurries up for you mumanddad, I have no idea about temps, wish I had some better advice to give :hugs:
> 
> has af still not arrived then lindsey? no hint of it arriving or anything?
> 
> this may sound like I'm giving up but me and Chris are thinking of looking at adoption if in 3 years time nothing has happened. I want to be a mummy so bad, and if that's the way that I'll get to be one, then that's what I'll do. I'm still going to be going for it, losing my weight and trying for a baby of our own, but it's something that we're considering ... :hugs:
> 
> nope not a sign of her and i cant ever remember being the creamy :shrug: ul be mummy by then mrs!Click to expand...
> 
> helloooooooooooooo Click to expand...
> 
> how did u get on here mr? lol ur ment to be at college thingy:haha:Click to expand...

lol I am and boreddddd


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Ben82 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmmyReece said:
> 
> 
> :hi: 9babies
> 
> fingers crossed for your march :bfp: :hugs:
> 
> really hope ov hurries up for you mumanddad, I have no idea about temps, wish I had some better advice to give :hugs:
> 
> has af still not arrived then lindsey? no hint of it arriving or anything?
> 
> this may sound like I'm giving up but me and Chris are thinking of looking at adoption if in 3 years time nothing has happened. I want to be a mummy so bad, and if that's the way that I'll get to be one, then that's what I'll do. I'm still going to be going for it, losing my weight and trying for a baby of our own, but it's something that we're considering ... :hugs:
> 
> nope not a sign of her and i cant ever remember being the creamy :shrug: ul be mummy by then mrs!Click to expand...
> 
> helloooooooooooooo Click to expand...
> 
> how did u get on here mr? lol ur ment to be at college thingy:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> lol I am and boredddddClick to expand...

lol awwww only about an hour till you can come home:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

lindseyanne said:


> nope not a sign of her and i cant ever remember being the creamy :shrug: ul be mummy by then mrs!

I'll certainly be giving it my best shot, it's just an option we're considering if it comes to it :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> nope not a sign of her and i cant ever remember being the creamy :shrug: ul be mummy by then mrs!
> 
> I'll certainly be giving it my best shot, it's just an option we're considering if it comes to it :hugs:Click to expand...

it wont come to it:winkwink:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks emmyreece!! I really want that bfp! I really want an healthy baby!! Hope all of you are getting closer to your :bfp


----------



## EmmyReece

lindseyanne said:


> it wont come to it:winkwink:

ohhhh I've just checked cm and I have a tiny spot of blood, very, very tiny ... now is it too late to be implant bleeding or do you think it could be the beginnings of af?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> it wont come to it:winkwink:
> 
> ohhhh I've just checked cm and I have a tiny spot of blood, very, very tiny ... now is it too late to be implant bleeding or do you think it could be the beginnings of af?Click to expand...

depends when you ovd:winkwink:


----------



## LindsayA

Hello ladies i had to tell you all that i went to see the nurse for something not very interesting but she asked how the TTC was going? And i said no sign of anything happening but fingers crossed but she said that as we been trying for about a year she sent me to have my 21 day bloods done!!!! Things are happening we might get some answers soon???

Baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm cooking bread and butter pudding at the moment :D

That sounds brill about things moving forwards LindsayA :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies well 20 dpo and temp has gone back up:shrug: have tons of creamy cm its like a tap dripping down there and my ibs has kicked in this morn bt at least imable to go loo with that lol boobs are seriously sore and i am really confsed as to what the hello kittyis going on!


----------



## EmmyReece

has af ever been this late hun?

still no sign of her arriving for me :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> has af ever been this late hun?
> 
> still no sign of her arriving for me :dohh:

not when ov hasbeen confimed nope:shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

really hope you just had a late implanter hun :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

ugh ... still no sign of af, cervix is still really high and soft ... no more spotting after yesterday but nothing showing on the opk this morning :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ugh ... still no sign of af, cervix is still really high and soft ... no more spotting after yesterday but nothing showing on the opk this morning :(

:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

we dtd last night just in case you're right about a late ov :winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im confused:wacko: my creamy cm has a ewcm look to it today


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i think i could be oving:shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhhh crikey ... maybe you're having a long cycle too? what are your temps like hun?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ohhhh crikey ... maybe you're having a long cycle too? what are your temps like hun?

my temps are still up have been since 6 dpo on my chart:shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

:wacko: not sure what it could be, hope something happens for you one way or another ... I hate the uncertainty sometimes :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :wacko: not sure what it could be, hope something happens one way or another ... I hate the uncertainty sometimes :(

if nothing by friday will be buying another test


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: fingers crossed for you hun ...

I'm gonna do another opk this afternoon, am bursting for the loo already but went about 2 hours ago and I need to hold it in :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: fingers crossed for you hun ...
> 
> I'm gonna do another opk this afternoon, am bursting for the loo already but went about 2 hours ago and I need to hold it in :dohh:

lol i hate thatu hold for ages and need to go but cant


----------



## EmmyReece

yep, it drives me mad 

I'm so excited for my feb cycle :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yep, it drives me mad
> 
> I'm so excited for my feb cycle :happydance:

i would be for me if i knew where i was in this cycle my tempsstill say ov day 18 :shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: I'm completely clueless when it comes to temps, wish I had some advice to give, mine just confuse me :rofl:

can't hold it in any longer, going to do my opk :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: I'm completely clueless when it comes to temps, wish I had some advice to give, mine just confuse me :rofl:
> 
> can't hold it in any longer, going to do my opk :blush:

lol okxx


----------



## EmmyReece

not showing anything at the moment lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> not showing anything at the moment lol

:dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: wish af would get a wriggle on, either that or I get my bfp, or my temps start making sense and I ov :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: wish af would get a wriggle on, either that or I get my bfp, or my temps start making sense and I ov :haha:

lol ur temps will be a bit confusing this cycle as u started temping late:dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm going to wait 4 hours now before doing my last opk for the day lol ... :rofl:

now it's had the full 10 minutes I can defo see something, but it's definitely not positive ... seems to be a bit darker than this morning, so fingers crossed :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'm going to wait 4 hours now before doing my last opk for the day lol ... :rofl:
> 
> now it's had the full 10 minutes I can defo see something, but it's definitely not positive ... seems to be a bit darker than this morning, so fingers crossed :thumbup:

will always be darker in afternoons hun ur not ment to do opks in the morn:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

I was doing them in the morning just in case I did ov around cd 27 or a bit later :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I was doing them in the morning just in case I did ov around cd 27 or a bit later :blush:

lol what you like!


----------



## EmmyReece

I got all excited then, thinking the line was quite dark for what I normally get on the green stick tests lol :blush:

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0048-3.jpg


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I got all excited then, thinking the line was quite dark for what I normally get on the green stick tests lol :blush:
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0048-3.jpg

i cant see anything lol:shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

lindseyanne said:


> i cant see anything lol:shrug:

:dohh:

the lighting isn't brill in here at the moment ... it's much more obvious now it's dried, just hope it keeps on going in the right direction :thumbup:

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0054-3.jpg


----------



## 9babiesgone

does anyone know a website that tells you what temperatures you will be at when you ovulate? like how much it rises and such?? I am having trouble finding one.


----------



## EmmyReece

I think everyone is different hun, I'm just trying to google it now see if anything comes up :thumbup:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks so much!! I must just suck at searching for things.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

9babiesgone said:


> does anyone know a website that tells you what temperatures you will be at when you ovulate? like how much it rises and such?? I am having trouble finding one.

the only way to know is to temp hun everyones body is differant you will see the rise when you have it


----------



## 9babiesgone

will it only be a few temps above what it is normally??


----------



## EmmyReece

this might help hun :hugs:

https://www.ovulation-calculator.com/basal-body-temperature.htm


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm not doing another opk today, I've just checked my cm, it's very watery and has a tint of pink to it, and my cervix has now come quite low 

:happydance:

I think af is on the way :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'm not doing another opk today, I've just checked my cm, it's very watery and has a tint of pink to it, and my cervix has now come quite low
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> I think af is on the way :happydance:

wooooop woooop come on :witch: just this once tho!


----------



## EmmyReece

is it pathetic that I'm really excited and quite looking forward to it? :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> is it pathetic that I'm really excited and quite looking forward to it? :blush:

Lol nope but u willbe not syaing that when shes here:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

nope, I think I will be to be honest :blush: I just want to get started on my february cycle so I can give it my all ready for my feb conception (fingers crossed lol)

ohhh and if she turns up tomorrow, you know with my cycles being a bit odd, do you think I should mark the next one down as being average of 42 days? or should I just keep my fertility friend ticker do you think?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> nope, I think I will be to be honest :blush: I just want to get started on my february cycle so I can give it my all ready for my feb conception (fingers crossed lol)
> 
> ohhh and if she turns up tomorrow, you know with my cycles being a bit odd, do you think I should mark the next one down as being average of 42 days? or should I just keep my fertility friend ticker do you think?

id keep the ff one hun once you have charted 3 mths it will goive u ur average cycle and ur lp


----------



## EmmyReece

ok :thumbup:

I'm kinda hoping that I won't be charting for 3 months though :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ok :thumbup:
> 
> I'm kinda hoping that I won't be charting for 3 months though :blush:

lol i dont think you will be neither:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: I think I understand now why I'm craving sweet things since this morning, I've gone and got myself some of those mikado choccy biccies yummmm :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :happydance: I think I understand now why I'm craving sweet things since this morning, I've gone and got myself some of those mikado choccy biccies yummmm :D

mmmmmmmmmm mikado yummyy

bens justtold me i need a hobby to stop myself checking my cm every few mins:haha: says he gonna buy me mittens to stop me:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl:

I was just about to get up and check mine :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I was just about to get up and check mine :blush:

:rofl:


----------



## EmmyReece

it's not pink anymore :( seem to be quite dry :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> it's not pink anymore :( seem to be quite dry :wacko:

yeh mine has gone dry too lol ben says cos we fiddling with it to much:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: it's never affected it before :p


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: it's never affected it before :p

lmao always does to me mind u i do have my fingers down there constantly when im home:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

I only check when I go loo :blush:

I hope the :witch: doesn't start playing nasty tricks on me :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I only check when I go loo :blush:
> 
> I hope the :witch: doesn't start playing nasty tricks on me :dohh:

i find when i get exited about her she plays tirckcs


----------



## EmmyReece

lol I couldn't help getting excited :dohh: I wanna move onto my feb cycle :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol I couldn't help getting excited :dohh: I wanna move onto my feb cycle :rofl:

lol:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

if it doesn't get a wriggle on I'll be too late for a feb conception :dohh


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> if it doesn't get a wriggle on I'll be too late for a feb conception :dohh

nahhh could mean froma feb cycle


----------



## EmmyReece

:blush: it's exciting and nerve wracking at the same time


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :blush: it's exciting and nerve wracking at the same time

loljust try not to rely too mucb on the readings hun :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm just using it as an extra incentive to really go for it :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'm just using it as an extra incentive to really go for it :blush:

 as long as r notpinning all hoppes on it i did with mine and hit the ground extreamly hard:hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

so my doctor put me on clomid and evening primrose oil, progesterone and baby aspirin for ttc . She thinks the clomid might make me eggs more fertile so I can carry an baby to term. has anyone heard of someone who can get pregnant getting on clomid, to help the egg quality?


----------



## EmmyReece

nah I'm not pinning everything on it ... this is me we're talking about, I'm expecting it *not* to happen more than I'm expecting it to actually happen ... it's not going to stop me from trying though :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

9babiesgone said:


> so my doctor put me on clomid and evening primrose oil, progesterone and baby aspirin for ttc . She thinks the clomid might make me eggs more fertile so I can carry an baby to term. has anyone heard of someone who can get pregnant getting on clomid, to help the egg quality?

yep my firend on here hedgewitch had her little girl in october after many misscarriages and a stillborn princess she was on clomid


----------



## 9babiesgone

OH that is good news!! Yeah I am not supposed to take it till I get my period though, cause I am supposed to take it on day one of my period. so I am just waiting on my period. and for the 1 week and 5 days till I can have sex again.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> nah I'm not pinning everything on it ... this is me we're talking about, I'm expecting it *not* to happen more than I'm expecting it to actually happen ... it's not going to stop me from trying though :thumbup:

:hugs: bless ya im gonna head to bed hunni willbe on in the morn before go job center xx


----------



## EmmyReece

lindseyanne said:


> :hugs: bless ya im gonna head to bed hunni willbe on in the morn before go job center xx

ok hun, night night :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well ff has now given me adotted crosshair isntead of the solid one all because my lpis so long my temps still up and im still driping like a tap dont feel preg tho and dont feel like af i coming any time soon:dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

:wacko:do you thing ov could have been where it says 6dpo? I'm just thinking because the temp shot down and then went back up quite quickly?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :wacko:do you thing ov could have been where it says 6dpo? I'm just thinking because the temp shot down and then went back up quite quickly?

i peronaly dont as my higest temp is still after the rise on 18 dpo:shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah true ... it's been a bit of an odd cycle hasn't it?

I've noticed my temps are really low compared to yours :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yeah true ... it's been a bit of an odd cycle hasn't it?
> 
> I've noticed my temps are really low compared to yours :wacko:

you may not of ovd yet:shrug: or u may just have lower temps then me full stop


----------



## EmmyReece

true ... I seem to be getting into the swing of things :thumbup: freaked out this morning because I thought my temp had dropped to 35.10, where in actual fact it was 35.70 :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

even if ov for me was cd 24 then shes due today and no sign what so ever:shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> true ... I seem to be getting into the swing of things :thumbup: freaked out this morning because I thought my temp had dropped to 35.10, where in actual fact it was 35.70 :dohh:

lol how did you work 35. 10 out? lol


----------



## EmmyReece

I mistook the 7 for a 1 :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I mistook the 7 for a 1 :blush:

loli do that all the time especialy when half asleep!


----------



## EmmyReece

yep ... I really didn't want to get up this morning I was so tired :dohh:

still no more pinky cm so far today, was really hoping :witch: would have arrived during the night


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yep ... I really didn't want to get up this morning I was so tired :dohh:
> 
> still no more pinky cm so far today, was really hoping :witch: would have arrived during the night

ive said it b4 and il say it again lol THIS cycle could be ur feb cycle


----------



## EmmyReece

lol I know ... 

I just can't help worrying though :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol I know ...
> 
> I just can't help worrying though :blush:

:hugs: i really should get dressed lol gota gget the tram at half 10:dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

:dohh: might be a good idea lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :dohh: might be a good idea lol

sorted woop with time to spare i think


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:rofl: at me and my mother in law trying to talk to each otther:haha: she just tried to tell me thereis still plenty of time and came out with "there is no time now":haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: just nabbed a shower :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

woooop me thinks i finaly ahve af cramp right on time if ov was day 24


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: yay we might actually end up being cycle buddies, my light pinky cm has come back too :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :happydance: yay we might actually end up being cycle buddies, my light pinky cm has come back too :thumbup:

it certainly feels af like cramps hope itis!


----------



## EmmyReece

fingers crossed hun, at least then you'll know :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> fingers crossed hun, at least then you'll know :hugs:

just been loo and all the creamy cm seemsto of turned egg white:wacko:


----------



## EmmyReece

:wacko: not sure ... but mine does sometimes change quite a bit during the day


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :wacko: not sure ... but mine does sometimes change quite a bit during the day

yeh same here lol was like milk when i came in from town and now its ewcm


----------



## EmmyReece

if it is af hun, I really hope it gets a wriggle on for you :hugs:

pinky cm has gone again ... I think I need to stop checking as it's driving me a bit crazy not knowing what's going on :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> if it is af hun, I really hope it gets a wriggle on for you :hugs:
> 
> pinky cm has gone again ... I think I need to stop checking as it's driving me a bit crazy not knowing what's going on :shrug:

loli dont need to check anymore i can feel it!


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: can't believe we're sat here chatting about our cm


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: can't believe we're sat here chatting about our cm

hehe im waiting for ben to get homeee


----------



## EmmyReece

lol we've just been to argos to pick up a carpet cleaner for my mum ...

I'm feeling really achey tonight :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol we've just been to argos to pick up a carpet cleaner for my mum ...
> 
> I'm feeling really achey tonight :(

bless ya hun ive just spent the last few hours crying all cos i wanted to cook ben dinner and he didnt want what i was having:cry:


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwww hun :hugs:

I'm getting really frustrated with everything, I don't feel like thing s are moving forwards fast enough :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwwwww hun :hugs:
> 
> I'm getting really frustrated with everything, I don't feel like thing s are moving forwards fast enough :(

same hun it sucks!


----------



## EmmyReece

it's driving me mad :shrug:

one minute I feel fab, really excited about getting rid of the weight, ttc, our holiday etc ... but then the next I'm freaking out about all the same stuff :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> it's driving me mad :shrug:
> 
> one minute I feel fab, really excited about getting rid of the weight, ttc, our holiday etc ... but then the next I'm freaking out about all the same stuff :(

im the same and really irritiating me i still have no sign of af :growlmad:


----------



## EmmyReece

same here, cd 44 tomorrow :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> same here, cd 44 tomorrow :(

22 dpo tomoz for melol gonna get another test if no sign of the witch


----------



## EmmyReece

I ordered some cheapies last night :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I ordered some cheapies last night :blush:

lol what are you like mrs!


----------



## EmmyReece

nothing seems to be happening either way, so I thought if I had some cheapies in they might work better than the opks :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> nothing seems to be happening either way, so I thought if I had some cheapies in they might work better than the opks :shrug:

just keep covering ur basis too:hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

only 1 week and 4 days till we can try!! and ironically it is on my ovulation day!!! PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE let me get an easter bfp this year!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

9babiesgone said:


> only 1 week and 4 days till we can try!! and ironically it is on my ovulation day!!! PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE let me get an easter bfp this year!!!

how come ur waiting if you dont mind me asking if ur due to ov then u should start soon as spermys hang around for a wee while


----------



## EmmyReece

we have been doing :winkwink: well only started again on tuesday night :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> we have been doing :winkwink: well only started again on tuesday night :blush:

the good thing is ur charting too so if it hasnt happend yet u will see it happen:hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

lindseyanne said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> only 1 week and 4 days till we can try!! and ironically it is on my ovulation day!!! PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE let me get an easter bfp this year!!!
> 
> how come ur waiting if you dont mind me asking if ur due to ov then u should start soon as spermys hang around for a wee whileClick to expand...

I have to wait 4 weeks from my last mc! and that will be 4 weeks from then.
and I think it is good timing, bc I am supposed to ovulate on that day.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

9babiesgone said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> only 1 week and 4 days till we can try!! and ironically it is on my ovulation day!!! PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE let me get an easter bfp this year!!!
> 
> how come ur waiting if you dont mind me asking if ur due to ov then u should start soon as spermys hang around for a wee whileClick to expand...
> 
> I have to wait 4 weeks from my last mc! and that will be 4 weeks from then.
> and I think it is good timing, bc I am supposed to ovulate on that day.Click to expand...

ohhh sorry im hun hopefully you will catch the eggy:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ok im off to bo bos not going out in the morn now but if no af will go on the tram to nearest shop lol night night xx


----------



## EmmyReece

lindseyanne said:


> the good thing is ur charting too so if it hasnt happend yet u will see it happen:hugs:

:hugs: my only problem is I have no patience at all :blush:


----------



## EmmyReece

night night hun :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

lindseyanne said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> only 1 week and 4 days till we can try!! and ironically it is on my ovulation day!!! PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE let me get an easter bfp this year!!!
> 
> how come ur waiting if you dont mind me asking if ur due to ov then u should start soon as spermys hang around for a wee whileClick to expand...
> 
> I have to wait 4 weeks from my last mc! and that will be 4 weeks from then.
> and I think it is good timing, bc I am supposed to ovulate on that day.Click to expand...
> 
> ohhh sorry im hun hopefully you will catch the eggy:hugs:Click to expand...

I hope I do!! I honestly am about done trying for our baby!! so I am giving it one more shot.


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo:

I'm really excited ... I've just figured out that to get to a bmi below 30 I need to lose 73 kg, which I know is a lot but it's 23 less than 96 kg, which works out as 3 stone 6lbs less to worry about :happydance: I have to say it all feels so much more achievable now yayyy


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well my temp has shot up even hight this morn cd 40:shrug: ben thinks ive ovd in the last few days and i am confused and fed up!


----------



## EmmyReece

:wacko: ben could be right hun


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :wacko: ben could be right hun

i dunno but ready to give up ive no sighn of ov no sigh of af just this flipping creamy cm


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: I know how frustrating it is hun, we just need to hang in there


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ok ive just played around with my chart took off the ewcm on day 18 and the watery from the two days before what chart would u say looks more plausable?
 



Attached Files:







Untitled-2.jpg
File size: 57.1 KB
Views: 1









Untitled-1.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## EmmyReece

I'd say the second one looks more plausible hun :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'd say the second one looks more plausible hun :hugs:

even with that im late af should of been here today but temps risen!:growlmad:


----------



## EmmyReece

it normally drops for af doesn't it?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> it normally drops for af doesn't it?

yep and ff says the only reason i havent got a full crosshair on 18 dpo anymore is as have such a long lp and no pos test shown:shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

:wacko: it all completely baffles me


----------



## WhisperOfHope

stuff it i give up ben seems to know my temps and body more then me so i quit ive apparently only ovd the past few days :growlmad: so no chance of being preg aint even gonna bother testing aint EVER gonna happen for me not with my stupid fd up body!


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: I know as much as anyone how annoying it is to have your body mess things up hun :growlmad: You *WILL* get there hun :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: I know as much as anyone how annoying it is to have your body mess things up hun :growlmad: You *WILL* get there hun :hugs:

ive just discareded both temps where it keeps giving me ov and taken off the ewcm and water and got this NO ov at all where as hes saying ive ovd the past few days
 



Attached Files:







Untitled-3.jpg
File size: 49.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## EmmyReece

have you had ewcm the last few days?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> have you had ewcm the last few days?

not proper stuff more creamy then anything


----------



## EmmyReece

see I don't think you've ovd the past few days ... I think 16 dpo seems more plausible than 22 dpo to be completely honest hun


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> see I don't think you've ovd the past few days ... I think 16 dpo seems more plausible than 22 dpo to be completely honest hun

see i still say cd 18 lol just going by the ewcm i had that day


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: either way I hope you get some answers soon, must be so confusing


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: either way I hope you get some answers soon, must be so confusing

my body does this all time time


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: well I hope af starts soon then so you can get started on the next cycle if you're sure you aren't pg


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: well I hope af starts soon then so you can get started on the next cycle if you're sure you aren't pg

 not sure im not lol havent my hair chin


----------



## EmmyReece

lol ... well I'm keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## WhisperOfHope

cant get a test today not got enougthmoney left. andno idea when insurance is going to be sortedso once again imstuckonyet another fdup cycle with no awnsers:cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

grrrr every frickin thing is making me cry lately!


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhh hun :( I wish I had some advice :hugs:


----------



## mumanddad

Hi ladies hope your all well x x

i wont be around much this weekend because its my angels 3rd angelversary:( 
So we are off to the sea side and do everything a 3 yr old would do


----------



## EmmyReece

mumanddad said:


> Hi ladies hope your all well x x
> 
> i wont be around much this weekend because its my angels 3rd angelversary:(
> So we are off to the sea side and do everything a 3 yr old would do

:hugs: what a lovely thing to do hun


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mumanddad said:


> Hi ladies hope your all well x x
> 
> i wont be around much this weekend because its my angels 3rd angelversary:(
> So we are off to the sea side and do everything a 3 yr old would do

:hugs: thats so lovely


----------



## mumanddad

Thank you i want to buid sand castles hehe


----------



## EmmyReece

awwww yeah, and get an ice cream too :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwww yeah, and get an ice cream too :hugs:

and collect some shells:)


----------



## mumanddad

Yep all of that then be naughty and have fish and chips..

We have the dog with us so we are going to give him a good run too x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mumanddad said:


> Yep all of that then be naughty and have fish and chips..
> 
> We have the dog with us so we are going to give him a good run too x x

ohh and chase the waves:cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

super de dooper tired today gonna go get another test tomoz if no af and temp still up


----------



## mumanddad

yeh i think you could be in for a good chance of a bfp, maybe you tested a little early..

My sister got a positive test once went for a scan to date her and there was nothing there so they made her an appointment for two weeks time and there was a baby.. 

our bodies work in weird ways!!

i have had a good day with matt and the dog and got some good pics :D once i have up loaded them ill put some here x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mumanddad said:


> yeh i think you could be in for a good chance of a bfp, maybe you tested a little early..
> 
> My sister got a positive test once went for a scan to date her and there was nothing there so they made her an appointment for two weeks time and there was a baby..
> 
> our bodies work in weird ways!!
> 
> i have had a good day with matt and the dog and got some good pics :D once i have up loaded them ill put some here x

i worry with not getting a pos yet no af as my sis had an eptopic last year and i worry every cyle about it lol


----------



## mumanddad

oh right yeh i can see why your worried and you are having alot of symptoms as well hopefully you will get a pos x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mumanddad said:


> oh right yeh i can see why your worried and you are having alot of symptoms as well hopefully you will get a pos x

yeh lol im a worry wort big time


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: either way we'll be there for you hun


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well temp still high has droped a tiny bit from yesterday but stillway higher then coverline, still constipated mega tired and woke this morn cause i had to be sickcouldnt keep it in any longer had tried to ignore it but couldnt:nope:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: hope you feel better later today hun


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: hope you feel better later today hun

i dont lol i like it gonna get another test todat and test in the morn if no af


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhh cool, everything crossed for you :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ohhh cool, everything crossed for you :thumbup:

just found out that the "ewcm" i thought i ket having is actualy ermm arousal fluid lmao all i did a second ago was rub past bens leg and drenched :blush:


----------



## EmmyReece

:dohh:

at least you know what it is now


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :dohh:
> 
> at least you know what it is now

yeh lol im heading out in a sec to go food shoppingand gona nip across to dm and grab a prego eggo test im expecting it to be neg but we never know hey lol especialy with the bubbles i felt last night


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: am really excited for you


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just got back in manage to find a test but its 25 miu the others were so expensive . ben took me into pro baby one of my fave shops and we have agreed on a bedroom set for bubba and says we can get it when we move in:happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: any pics??


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :happydance: any pics??

yeps not the best pic as was on my phone lol just gonna upload themm now


----------



## EmmyReece

okies :happydance:

I tested this morning, thought I could see something very faint, so I posted some pics and quite a few people can see

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/522727-me-again-my-tests-today-done-fmu.html


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hope these work lol
 



Attached Files:







20110129_5.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 2









20110129_4.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 2









20110129_3.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 1









20110129_2.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 1









20110129_1.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> okies :happydance:
> 
> I tested this morning, thought I could see something very faint, so I posted some pics and quite a few people can see
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/522727-me-again-my-tests-today-done-fmu.html

just had a wee look and cant tellif its my eyes or there is a line :shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwww that furniture set is adorable :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwwww that furniture set is adorable :)

even ben liked itlol hes norm very urgh no dont like that lol


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwww that's good that you both like it :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwwww that's good that you both like it :cloud9:

as soonas we get house sorted i can get it hehe really crampy belly atm making me wanna puke blah


----------



## EmmyReece

you gonna have a nap or something hun?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> you gonna have a nap or something hun?

gona try to yeh so tired lol


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs:

hope you feel a bit better afterwards hun


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs:
> 
> hope you feel a bit better afterwards hun

im awake lol 45 mins nap and woke to dinner that ben made:cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwwwww bless him :cloud9:

I've got mega achey boobs today, keeps switching between a dull throb and then sharp twinges :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwwwwwww bless him :cloud9:
> 
> I've got mega achey boobs today, keeps switching between a dull throb and then sharp twinges :dohh:

snap but with ma belly lol:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

I dont think Im preg though, nothing's showing up on the tests properly so don't think its anything to get excited about :dohh:

won't be getting my feb conception now :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I dont think Im preg though, nothing's showing up on the tests properly so don't think its anything to get excited about :dohh:
> 
> won't be getting my feb conception now :(

and why wont you be? its feb ina few days mrs :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

I've got no sign of af yet, ov would have prob been about day 30 if at all, so if it happens the same next cycle hun then ov won't even happen in feb :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I've got no sign of af yet, ov would have prob been about day 30 if at all, so if it happens the same next cycle hun then ov won't even happen in feb :(

or u may not of ovd yet and going into feb in this cycle what means ur not out


----------



## EmmyReece

it's not the end of the world if it doesn't happen in feb, kinda feels like it though :sad2:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> it's not the end of the world if it doesn't happen in feb, kinda feels like it though :sad2:

as no af and no defiante proof of ov yet tho hun ur defo not out either way


----------



## EmmyReece

I know, but it feels like it ... 

just shows how much hope I'd put in those readings lol :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I know, but it feels like it ...
> 
> just shows how much hope I'd put in those readings lol :dohh:

lol same with my i think they play on us wanting it so bad so tell us what we wanna hear


----------



## EmmyReece

if it had been 3 people telling me different things I don't think I'd have been bothered, but 3 separate readings saying conceiving a baby girl in feb, I couldn't help getting excited :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> if it had been 3 people telling me different things I don't think I'd have been bothered, but 3 separate readings saying conceiving a baby girl in feb, I couldn't help getting excited :blush:

ur still in with a chance of it too tho


----------



## EmmyReece

fingers, toes and everything possible crossed [-o&lt;


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> fingers, toes and everything possible crossed [-o&lt;

i can cross everything but my toes i keep getting cramp in them lol


----------



## EmmyReece

lol

I'm trying so hard not to get my hopes up, I can see it hitting me like a ton of bricks if it doesn't happen


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol
> 
> I'm trying so hard not to get my hopes up, I can see it hitting me like a ton of bricks if it doesn't happen

it did for me and more so was the psysic star one for a december conception:dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

I think I'd be ok if af turned up today or tomorrow, I just kinda need to believe that if she does arrive then I'll still have a chance at going for it


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I think I'd be ok if af turned up today or tomorrow, I just kinda need to believe that if she does arrive then I'll still have a chance at going for it

:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

my lowe back is killing me today:(


----------



## EmmyReece

:wacko: my cm has gone back to watery and stretchy rather than creamy and thick


----------



## EmmyReece

lindseyanne said:


> my lowe back is killing me today:(

get Ben to give you a massage :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :wacko: my cm has gone back to watery and stretchy rather than creamy and thick

see what i mean u could be coming into ov time:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

well that's Chris on a promise tonight :winkwink:

what does temp normally do for ov, is it go down and then back up?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> well that's Chris on a promise tonight :winkwink:
> 
> what does temp normally do for ov, is it go down and then back up?

yeh i think so hun :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

ok ... cos after mine going down, it has started to go back up again, but only slightly, so I'm not going to get too excited lol ...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ok ... cos after mine going down, it has started to go back up again, but only slightly, so I'm not going to get too excited lol ...

after 3 days of high temps u norm get a crosshair


----------



## EmmyReece

it's not the highest temp on there ... but it's higher than what it has been


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> it's not the highest temp on there ... but it's higher than what it has been

could very well be the start of the rise :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

fingers crossed :happydance:

I've told Chris he's on a promise tonight, so we'll be having an early night :winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> fingers crossed :happydance:
> 
> I've told Chris he's on a promise tonight, so we'll be having an early night :winkwink:

lmao :winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just spoken to my mummy and my baby clothes are being sent monday hehe shes already sent over the tv and it only took 2 days to arrive so could have my ikkle pma things by weds evening:happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwwww that's brill news hun :happydance:

I'm being indecisive over where to go on holiday next year :wacko:

Greece, Canary Islands, Turkey??


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwwwwww that's brill news hun :happydance:
> 
> I'm being indecisive over where to go on holiday next year :wacko:
> 
> Greece, Canary Islands, Turkey??

out of all i says canary i hated greece was so busy and smelly lol another lush place is malta i highly recomend there


----------



## EmmyReece

I just want somewhere warm and sunny, but want the nicest hotel we could afford lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I just want somewhere warm and sunny, but want the nicest hotel we could afford lol

https://www.visitmalta.com/main?l=1 love that place went on a fam hol and really wanna go back


----------



## EmmyReece

I don't know why but I've got Santorini stuck in my head :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I don't know why but I've got Santorini stuck in my head :dohh:

would u manage to get out and about there with a pram ?


----------



## EmmyReece

probably not lol ... :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> probably not lol ... :dohh:

lol just been looking on line and for the price of some hols to europe etc u can get all inclusive in bloomin florida:dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

woah that's brill :thumbup:

I'm so excited, just need to actually choose the destination lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> woah that's brill :thumbup:
> 
> I'm so excited, just need to actually choose the destination lol

lollook for the pros and cons if u do have a bubba with you like is it easy to get about with pram is there many steps etc etc


----------



## WhisperOfHope

yet another bfn this morn not as much as an evap so think that my temps are fd up this mth


----------



## 9babiesgone

I only have 9 days left till I can try. but I honeslty want to try earlier!!this waiting has been killing me!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

9babiesgone said:


> I only have 9 days left till I can try. but I honeslty want to try earlier!!this waiting has been killing me!

fingers crossed you can catch the eggy:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

awww hun :( sorry it was bfn :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awww hun :( sorry it was bfn :hugs:

I dont tink ive ovd and ben thinks that the soy has done more harm then good for me so next cycle no soy back to ac and macca


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: 

really hope next cycle is the one hun


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs:
> 
> really hope next cycle is the one hun

im gonna say the same to you too hun next cycle do not take soy. try agnus castus and macca soy has seiously messed up my body by the look of it even my temps are buggerd


----------



## EmmyReece

I don't think my next cycle is going to be here just yet :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I don't think my next cycle is going to be here just yet :(

no same for me


----------



## EmmyReece

:cry: temp has gone up this morning again, but no ewcm, no sign of a bfp either ...


----------



## EmmyReece

I've changed my siggy too, taken out the bit about my feb conception predictions ...

Wish I'd not gone for them now :sad2:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I've changed my siggy too, taken out the bit about my feb conception predictions ...
> 
> Wish I'd not gone for them now :sad2:

snap its a bloody joke they are quick enough to take miney when they first give but when ask for them to look again they say no


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: 

I think I might take a little break from ttc at the end of feb ... concentrate on my weight loss :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs:
> 
> I think I might take a little break from ttc at the end of feb ... concentrate on my weight loss :(

i would do that but im too driven to get my baba hopefully will get our insurance soon and can then get into the fs!


----------



## EmmyReece

the fs over here won't touch me with a barge pole until my weight is down ... 

at least I'll be looking loads better for our holiday next year :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> the fs over here won't touch me with a barge pole until my weight is down ...
> 
> at least I'll be looking loads better for our holiday next year :thumbup:

:hugs: we cant give up thats all i know we will get our babies for us its just taking a lil longer then others


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm not going to give up on it, just going to shift my focus for a while ... I'm too bloody minded to give up on my dream of being a mummy lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'm not going to give up on it, just going to shift my focus for a while ... I'm too bloody minded to give up on my dream of being a mummy lol

lol same im getting my nursery fiurniture when we move but only the wardrobe and changin gtable are bing put up for storage the cot will stay in box


----------



## EmmyReece

I need some brekkie ... be back in a bit :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I need some brekkie ... be back in a bit :hugs:

oki xx


----------



## EmmyReece

yum, that's my tummy full up for now :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yum, that's my tummy full up for now :thumbup:

lol what did ya have?


----------



## EmmyReece

cereal, yoghurt, a nectarine and a slice of toast ... hate having to have such a huge brekkie, but it stops me snacking later on in the day


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> cereal, yoghurt, a nectarine and a slice of toast ... hate having to have such a huge brekkie, but it stops me snacking later on in the day

i had two fried egg rolls lol fugured as im not preg im gonna get my yokey egg in lol


----------



## EmmyReece

yummmmm that's so tempting ...


----------



## LindsayA

Hey ladies hope you having a good weekend?
I am sorting out the clutter in our house as my mum and dad came yesterday and my mum was going on about how there would be no room for a baby if we had one... so i am getting rid of loads of clothes and may even move onto other stuf too but will see! My back is killing me i know it is because i moved the bed and everything that was under it yesterday but it really hurts:cry:
All this clearing out is keeping my mind off this TWW so it is going quite quick this time! Not getting my hopes up this time either just being really relaxed, think it may be because i am getting bloods done on Thursday and things are moving forwards!:happydance:

Well enjoy your sunday whatever you are up too :thumbup:
:flower: xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just found 2 chin hairs:happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: yay af might be on the way for you


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yummmmm that's so tempting ...

having pinaple chciken with rice for dinner


----------



## EmmyReece

no idea what I'm having lol ... will figure something out


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> no idea what I'm having lol ... will figure something out

ive gone for healthy today lol


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm thinking of doing myself a weekly meal plan and try to stick to it, am going to grab myself some scales and might buy a bike as well ... I *WILL* lose my weight so I can get my bfp


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'm thinking of doing myself a weekly meal plan and try to stick to it, am going to grab myself some scales and might buy a bike as well ... I *WILL* lose my weight so I can get my bfp

we gonna get the kinect soon for xbox so im gonna be on that to get my body in shape!


----------



## EmmyReece

ooohhhh the kinect is fabby :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

heheh im getting a kitten when we move:D


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwwwwwww


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwwwwwwwww

i want a dog but cant really with a first flat so going for a kitty cat:cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm trying to make a shopping list for tomorrow ... I'm going to plan out all my meals for next week and see how that goes :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'm trying to make a shopping list for tomorrow ... I'm going to plan out all my meals for next week and see how that goes :thumbup:

have u tried that new weight watchers pro points thing? my mum and dad are on it and its working amazingly and they are big dad especialy


----------



## EmmyReece

I haven't come across it yet, all the points etc just completely confuses me :blush:

I've just found my pma booster for the day :happydance:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDSK91mUNLU


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I haven't come across it yet, all the points etc just completely confuses me :blush:
> 
> I've just found my pma booster for the day :happydance:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDSK91mUNLU

thats the song my bro in law sings to my sis:cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

absolutely love it ... :cloud9:

and I'm defo not taking a break, I can do both at the same time :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> absolutely love it ... :cloud9:
> 
> and I'm defo not taking a break, I can do both at the same time :happydance:

yes you can:happydance: i really think ou should try find a groupo to join so u get the extra support it worked winders for my mummy


----------



## EmmyReece

I did it before and absolutely hated it :( I felt singled out and really awkward :(

think I might start dragging Chris to the swimming pool a couple of times a week though :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I did it before and absolutely hated it :( I felt singled out and really awkward :(
> 
> think I might start dragging Chris to the swimming pool a couple of times a week though :thumbup:

i cant swim lol so no good for me:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

:dohh:

I'm just trying to make myself a new siggy, but can't find the right font that I want :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :dohh:
> 
> I'm just trying to make myself a new siggy, but can't find the right font that I want :dohh:

i hate that go thru so many fonts and cant find what i wnat


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah, I'm the same lol ... can never find the one I want :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yeah, I'm the same lol ... can never find the one I want :dohh:

ive got so many dif fnts on my comp hate going thru them lol


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: I found the one I wanted in the end ...

what do you think of these scales??

https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Prod...archtext>SCALES.htm#pdpFullProductInformation

or these ones??

https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Prod...archtext>SCALES.htm#pdpFullProductInformation

which would you go for?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :happydance: I found the one I wanted in the end ...
> 
> what do you think of these scales??
> 
> https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Prod...archtext>SCALES.htm#pdpFullProductInformation
> 
> or these ones??
> 
> https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Prod...archtext>SCALES.htm#pdpFullProductInformation
> 
> which would you go for?

id say the second ones lol puely cos its like the ones we have in the bathroom lol


----------



## EmmyReece

:thumbup: and they're £4 cheaper

I'm really getting myself motivated :happydance: just need to sort out my meal plan now :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :thumbup: and they're £4 cheaper
> 
> I'm really getting myself motivated :happydance: just need to sort out my meal plan now :thumbup:

good on ya babe:happydance::hugs: *WE WILL be mummys by end of this year/begining of next*


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm so sorry for being on a downer earlier ... it's amazing what a walk can do for your state of mind :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'm so sorry for being on a downer earlier ... it's amazing what a walk can do for your state of mind :thumbup:

thats ok hun we all have downer days im feeling rather down myself today but not gonna let it win my mums sending my pma tomoz:happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

gonna get me a hypno birthing book me thinks


----------



## EmmyReece

oooohhhhh I've got one of them hun :thumbup: not read it yet though


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> oooohhhhh I've got one of them hun :thumbup: not read it yet though

theres so many not sure what ones best tto go for


----------



## EmmyReece

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Hypnobirth...7711/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1296410900&sr=8-1

this is the one I've got :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Hypnobirth...7711/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1296410900&sr=8-1
> 
> this is the one I've got :thumbup:

just been looking at this one but may get a few dif and maybe even a breastfeeding one lol just to prepare me
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Ina-Mays-Guide-Childbirth-Gaskin/dp/0091924154/ref=pd_bxgy_b_img_b


----------



## EmmyReece

ooohhh I might have to nab a copy :thumbup:

I'll probably buy more books like this when we've got a house sorted so my mum doesn't spot them and get too excited :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ooohhh I might have to nab a copy :thumbup:
> 
> I'll probably buy more books like this when we've got a house sorted so my mum doesn't spot them and get too excited :happydance:

lol my mum knows about everything lol shes gotto go in our boxes to get the baby clothes out and will be greeted by erm some toys:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: your poor mum

mum knows we're ttc, but she sees it that we shouldn't buy things as it'll tempt fate :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: your poor mum
> 
> mum knows we're ttc, but she sees it that we shouldn't buy things as it'll tempt fate :dohh:

mums very spiritual and beleivves in manifesting etc etc lol so shes cool with it for us she did the same when she first met dad too:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

awwww bless her, mum's really superstitious :dohh: I think it's a lot to do with she's worried about me getting my hopes up too much and doesn't want to see me hurt ...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwww bless her, mum's really superstitious :dohh: I think it's a lot to do with she's worried about me getting my hopes up too much and doesn't want to see me hurt ...

was talking to mumthe other night on the phone about us ttc etc and she just started singing that ce sera sera lol:haha: mum lost 3 children before having my sister and me and then lost my twin too all at birth and she had i think 3 or 4 miscarriages too id have 4 older bros and sisters if emily martin and steven had survived but as mum says "wasnt mentto be when we are ready we will have our babies"


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: your mum sounds like a very wise lady


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: your mum sounds like a very wise lady

she can be when she wants to be lol since we have grown up shes got more n more into angels and spiritual stuff


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwww bless her 

have you and ben got any plans for tonight hun?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwwww bless her
> 
> have you and ben got any plans for tonight hun?

nah nothing planned same as every night lay in bed watch tv asleep by half 9 ish lol what about you? xx


----------



## EmmyReece

lol sort out my meal plan for next week and maybe an early night I think


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol sort out my meal plan for next week and maybe an early night I think

lol i have an early night every night latley:dohh: really irritating thing is i can not sleep past 7.30 in the morn anymore thats an hour earlyer in the uk so makes no sence:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

:dohh: have you been going to bed earlier than normal?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :dohh: have you been going to bed earlier than normal?

not really used to go bed around 9 in the uk b4 ben moved over it was 3 am lol


----------



## EmmyReece

lol, so can't even say your sleeping pattern has changed :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol, so can't even say your sleeping pattern has changed :dohh:

nope lol im watching big mommas house 2:happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

lol 

I might watch a film tonight, though not too sure what it'll be ... think we might go for PS I Love You


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol
> 
> I might watch a film tonight, though not too sure what it'll be ... think we might go for PS I Love You

i havent seen that b4 :shrug: nearly my bedtime anyways lol


----------



## EmmyReece

it's a very sad film, but it's one of my favourites :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> it's a very sad film, but it's one of my favourites :)

will have to rent it when we get some pennys hehe. i think im gonna head to bed early tonight my eyes are hurting tonite night night xx


----------



## EmmyReece

night night hun :hugs: hope you have a good night's sleep


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning loveys:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

morning :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> morning :thumbup:

hows u this morn?


----------



## EmmyReece

am ok, not testing again this cycle was bfn again, just wish something would happen with af now :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> am ok, not testing again this cycle was bfn again, just wish something would happen with af now :dohh:

snap hun BUT aslong as no af then we aint out as havent ovd:thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

just wish it would get a wriggle on :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> just wish it would get a wriggle on :rofl:

sameim really crampy thismorn but temps still bloody wellup


----------



## EmmyReece

mine dropped slightly :dohh:

nipping out this afternoon to get my scales and to get some epo in and maybe a couple of bits from poundland like weight watchers snacks


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> mine dropped slightly :dohh:
> 
> nipping out this afternoon to get my scales and to get some epo in and maybe a couple of bits from poundland like weight watchers snacks

epo? whats that


----------



## EmmyReece

evening primrose oil :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> evening primrose oil :thumbup:

what does that do?


----------



## EmmyReece

it apparently helps with ewcm, so I'm getting a tub in for next cycle :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> it apparently helps with ewcm, so I'm getting a tub in for next cycle :thumbup:

ohh sumone said grapefruit does that too i think


----------



## EmmyReece

grapefruit makes me gag :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> grapefruit makes me gag :blush:

lmao glad im not the only one:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: Chris said he will buy my epo from morrissons with all the food


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :happydance: Chris said he will buy my epo from morrissons with all the food

yayyyyy:happydance:my boobys aremega sore today feellike ripping themoff lol


----------



## mumanddad

EmmyReece said:


> :happydance: Chris said he will buy my epo from morrissons with all the food

I picked some up from tescos it is buy 2 get the 3rd free so got that zinc and folic acid x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

heheh got a nother parcel being sent today 
6 yorki pudmixes
3 packs skittles
bisto
bbq sauce
marmite
febreeze 
cheerios
2pressys for ben
baby clothes
:happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: you've been wanting skittles for yonks


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :happydance: you've been wanting skittles for yonks

yeps hehe mum went searching this morn for them eheh


----------



## EmmyReece

awwww your mum is brill


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwww your mum is brill

lol yeh she is:cloud9: love herloads


----------



## WhisperOfHope

be prepared for ovelorad of bubba clothes soon lol


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance:

I'm still waiting for Chris to take me shopping :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :happydance:
> 
> I'm still waiting for Chris to take me shopping :dohh:

lol men so slow!


----------



## EmmyReece

I know, I just wanna get out and get my scales and do my food shop too lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I know, I just wanna get out and get my scales and do my food shop too lol

lol whats he doing now?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

any one about?


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi:

I've got my scales and am mortified to say since last time I was weighed I've somehow put on about 3.7 kg :(

Plus the scales are playing me up, sometimes when they're registering my weight they switch off, but then other times they'll actually weigh me :wacko: I'm half considering taking them back and getting a refund :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hi:
> 
> I've got my scales and am mortified to say since last time I was weighed I've somehow put on about 3.7 kg :(
> 
> Plus the scales are playing me up, sometimes when they're registering my weight they switch off, but then other times they'll actually weigh me :wacko: I'm half considering taking them back and getting a refund :(

sound like they are faulty hun id take them back:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

bloody waste of £20 :(

Chris is going mad, I just feel like cack ...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> bloody waste of £20 :(
> 
> Chris is going mad, I just feel like cack ...

feeling v cack myself tonight:( maybe take them back and look on amazon or sumwhere as they have reviews


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah ... they didn't have any reviews because they were new in the catalogue ... 

I might get Chris to take them back for me, get a refund and then get the other ones that have lots of positive reviews


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yeah ... they didn't have any reviews because they were new in the catalogue ...
> 
> I might get Chris to take them back for me, get a refund and then get the other ones that have lots of positive reviews

:hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am so annoyed, now my husband doesnt want to try again for a few years . I might miss out on ovulation bc of this. and taking clomid for no damn reason. and I am so upset. I can not try again in a few years, and he knows it!! so unless I can talk him back into it, by next week. and I dont feel comfortable talking him back into it. I just hate when I know what I want, and he changes his mind , at first it was wait a couple months, then it was ok, we can try again after the 4 weeks, and now it is a few years. I am in tears.


----------



## EmmyReece

9babiesgone said:


> I am so annoyed, now my husband doesnt want to try again for a few years . I might miss out on ovulation bc of this. and taking clomid for no damn reason. and I am so upset. I can not try again in a few years, and he knows it!! so unless I can talk him back into it, by next week. and I dont feel comfortable talking him back into it. I just hate when I know what I want, and he changes his mind , at first it was wait a couple months, then it was ok, we can try again after the 4 weeks, and now it is a few years. I am in tears.

ohhhh hun :(

the only thing I can recommend is to tell him how much it means to you and that there isn't any point in taking Clomid if it's not going to be put to use


----------



## 9babiesgone

the sad fact, was my doctor already put me on it! I was on it for 5 days! and I was supposed to ovulate anywhere from feb 2nd, to february 7th! but now that whole 5 days of having headaches, and being irritable was for nothing. 

so of course I am a little peeved. not to mention I can not try again in a few years. uggh


----------



## WhisperOfHope

9babiesgone said:


> I am so annoyed, now my husband doesnt want to try again for a few years . I might miss out on ovulation bc of this. and taking clomid for no damn reason. and I am so upset. I can not try again in a few years, and he knows it!! so unless I can talk him back into it, by next week. and I dont feel comfortable talking him back into it. I just hate when I know what I want, and he changes his mind , at first it was wait a couple months, then it was ok, we can try again after the 4 weeks, and now it is a few years. I am in tears.

:hugs:maybe he is afraid of another loss? men dont often show feelings but when they do its usualy by preventing something


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yeah I am too though!! I hate how men can not just say how they feel. instead they ahve to say lets not try for years. instead of saying I am scared of having another loss, and could we wait. just say a possibility that i can not even do. wow. you know??!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

9babiesgone said:


> Yeah I am too though!! I hate how men can not just say how they feel. instead they ahve to say lets not try for years. instead of saying I am scared of having another loss, and could we wait. just say a possibility that i can not even do. wow. you know??!!!

men are odd creatures .maybe sit down and talk to him find out why he wants to wait etc?


----------



## 9babiesgone

tried that so far, he just told me couldnt handle another child right now. which I know is a lie, bc when we were pregnant almost a month ago, he was ready!!! now suddenly he isnt. I know he is just afraid. but it is honestly really hard for me to wait for years. and my doctors dont recommend me getting pregnant after 27! so it is not really possible to wait that many years.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

9babiesgone said:


> tried that so far, he just told me couldnt handle another child right now. which I know is a lie, bc when we were pregnant almost a month ago, he was ready!!! now suddenly he isnt. I know he is just afraid. but it is honestly really hard for me to wait for years. and my doctors dont recommend me getting pregnant after 27! so it is not really possible to wait that many years.

maybe a month is too soon for him?


----------



## 9babiesgone

yeah I think so. which is a bummer, I took clomid for nothing. Guess I might not be joining you ladies for awhile. I am going to talk to him tonight, and let you know what else he tells me!! Hopefully we can find a compromise to the years thing, maybe 3 or 4 months or 6 months or something.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

9babiesgone said:


> yeah I think so. which is a bummer, I took clomid for nothing. Guess I might not be joining you ladies for awhile. I am going to talk to him tonight, and let you know what else he tells me!! Hopefully we can find a compromise to the years thing, maybe 3 or 4 months or 6 months or something.

the way thinsg are going for me you will probably be pregnant before me hun :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I doubt that!! what is wrong??


----------



## WhisperOfHope

9babiesgone said:


> I doubt that!! what is wrong??

i have really screwy cycles my longest so far has been 133 days this ne is 45 so far with no ov yet


----------



## 9babiesgone

omgosh. i am so sorry. and here I am complaining about trying again! I am so sorry. that sucks. can they give you anything to have shorter cycles? *big hugs*


----------



## WhisperOfHope

9babiesgone said:


> omgosh. i am so sorry. and here I am complaining about trying again! I am so sorry. that sucks. can they give you anything to have shorter cycles? *big hugs*

im waiting for my health insurance to come in the post then will be going to the fs to get it sorted ive also got a bicornuate uturus and i have had pregnancy but all they have been are chemichals so can't wait for the day i see a proper line ona pregnan cy test


----------



## 9babiesgone

omgosh I hope you get that insurance fast!! bc it sounds like you really really need to see a doctor asap!! I am so sorry you had chemical pregnancies! I dont know what that is like! *big hugs* you seem to have a very hard time there, and i really hope you get that bfp soon!! or at least ovulate soon!! That has to be really hard!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

9babiesgone said:


> omgosh I hope you get that insurance fast!! bc it sounds like you really really need to see a doctor asap!! I am so sorry you had chemical pregnancies! I dont know what that is like! *big hugs* you seem to have a very hard time there, and i really hope you get that bfp soon!! or at least ovulate soon!! That has to be really hard!!

im getting used to stupidly long cycles just gota hpe the fs can sort me out. same goes for emmy she has had crazy cycles herself


----------



## mumanddad

lindseyanne said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> omgosh. i am so sorry. and here I am complaining about trying again! I am so sorry. that sucks. can they give you anything to have shorter cycles? *big hugs*
> 
> im waiting for my health insurance to come in the post then will be going to the fs to get it sorted ive also got a bicornuate uturus and i have had pregnancy but all they have been are chemichals so can't wait for the day i see a proper line ona pregnan cy testClick to expand...

Are you taking folic acid?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mumanddad said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> omgosh. i am so sorry. and here I am complaining about trying again! I am so sorry. that sucks. can they give you anything to have shorter cycles? *big hugs*
> 
> im waiting for my health insurance to come in the post then will be going to the fs to get it sorted ive also got a bicornuate uturus and i have had pregnancy but all they have been are chemichals so can't wait for the day i see a proper line ona pregnan cy testClick to expand...
> 
> Are you taking folic acid?Click to expand...

yep alough some days i forget to take it have to keep them by my pillow or i forget lol


----------



## 9babiesgone

lindseyanne said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> omgosh I hope you get that insurance fast!! bc it sounds like you really really need to see a doctor asap!! I am so sorry you had chemical pregnancies! I dont know what that is like! *big hugs* you seem to have a very hard time there, and i really hope you get that bfp soon!! or at least ovulate soon!! That has to be really hard!!
> 
> im getting used to stupidly long cycles just gota hpe the fs can sort me out. same goes for emmy she has had crazy cycles herselfClick to expand...

I am sorry you had to even get used to that. sounds dreadful!!! :hug


----------



## EmmyReece

lindseyanne said:


> im getting used to stupidly long cycles just gota hpe the fs can sort me out. same goes for emmy she has had crazy cycles herself

yep crazy cycles here too :( I went 7 months without a single visit from af, just hoping it's not going to happen again


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> im getting used to stupidly long cycles just gota hpe the fs can sort me out. same goes for emmy she has had crazy cycles herself
> 
> yep crazy cycles here too :( I went 7 months without a single visit from af, just hoping it's not going to happen againClick to expand...

we are both gonna get thru it together if we are in for a long one:hugs:


----------



## mumanddad

lindseyanne said:


> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> omgosh. i am so sorry. and here I am complaining about trying again! I am so sorry. that sucks. can they give you anything to have shorter cycles? *big hugs*
> 
> im waiting for my health insurance to come in the post then will be going to the fs to get it sorted ive also got a bicornuate uturus and i have had pregnancy but all they have been are chemichals so can't wait for the day i see a proper line ona pregnan cy testClick to expand...
> 
> Are you taking folic acid?Click to expand...
> 
> yep alough some days i forget to take it have to keep them by my pillow or i forget lolClick to expand...

I have found takic folic acid has made my cycles a bit unpedictable, then when i had a month off them my cycle went back to normal x


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah we're only a few days apart


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mumanddad said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> omgosh. i am so sorry. and here I am complaining about trying again! I am so sorry. that sucks. can they give you anything to have shorter cycles? *big hugs*
> 
> im waiting for my health insurance to come in the post then will be going to the fs to get it sorted ive also got a bicornuate uturus and i have had pregnancy but all they have been are chemichals so can't wait for the day i see a proper line ona pregnan cy testClick to expand...
> 
> Are you taking folic acid?Click to expand...
> 
> yep alough some days i forget to take it have to keep them by my pillow or i forget lolClick to expand...
> 
> I have found takic folic acid has made my cycles a bit unpedictable, then when i had a month off them my cycle went back to normal xClick to expand...

never heard of that happening before:wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yeah we're only a few days apart

we will get there hun:hugs:


----------



## mumanddad

lindseyanne said:


> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> omgosh. i am so sorry. and here I am complaining about trying again! I am so sorry. that sucks. can they give you anything to have shorter cycles? *big hugs*
> 
> im waiting for my health insurance to come in the post then will be going to the fs to get it sorted ive also got a bicornuate uturus and i have had pregnancy but all they have been are chemichals so can't wait for the day i see a proper line ona pregnan cy testClick to expand...
> 
> Are you taking folic acid?Click to expand...
> 
> yep alough some days i forget to take it have to keep them by my pillow or i forget lolClick to expand...
> 
> I have found takic folic acid has made my cycles a bit unpedictable, then when i had a month off them my cycle went back to normal xClick to expand...
> 
> never heard of that happening before:wacko:Click to expand...

Well i have only been taking it 3 n half months. And my cycles have been messed up i had one cycle at 26 days which they are normally around 34 and then i had to long ones.. But when i was pregnant i got bad headaches when taking it as soon as i stopped it my headaches went x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mumanddad said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> omgosh. i am so sorry. and here I am complaining about trying again! I am so sorry. that sucks. can they give you anything to have shorter cycles? *big hugs*
> 
> im waiting for my health insurance to come in the post then will be going to the fs to get it sorted ive also got a bicornuate uturus and i have had pregnancy but all they have been are chemichals so can't wait for the day i see a proper line ona pregnan cy testClick to expand...
> 
> Are you taking folic acid?Click to expand...
> 
> yep alough some days i forget to take it have to keep them by my pillow or i forget lolClick to expand...
> 
> I have found takic folic acid has made my cycles a bit unpedictable, then when i had a month off them my cycle went back to normal xClick to expand...
> 
> never heard of that happening before:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Well i have only been taking it 3 n half months. And my cycles have been messed up i had one cycle at 26 days which they are normally around 34 and then i had to long ones.. But when i was pregnant i got bad headaches when taking it as soon as i stopped it my headaches went xClick to expand...

maybe you are alergic to it?:shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies x


----------



## EmmyReece

morning :hi:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

how arfe you today hun? x


----------



## EmmyReece

am ok thanks hun, temp has dropped today so I'm keeping everything crossed it might be af ... how about you?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> am ok thanks hun, temp has dropped today so I'm keeping everything crossed it might be af ... how about you?

same temp dropped. just found out that jib center cant help me they can help ben but not me so :shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

:wacko: what will happen money wise?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :wacko: what will happen money wise?

he will get it i wont


----------



## EmmyReece

:( ohhhhh hun

does it affect your insurance?

sorry for all the stupid questions ... :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :( ohhhhh hun
> 
> does it affect your insurance?
> 
> sorry for all the stupid questions ... :hugs:

god knows. so sick of this so much papaer work for f all


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: hopefully it won't


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: hopefully it won't

i will be insured thru ben as a family


----------



## EmmyReece

awwww good :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwww good :hugs:

hes on the phone to another place now tryna find out if we can appeal against it etc i think its so bad that they made me go to all them interviews for jack all if they knew i wont get it


----------



## EmmyReece

exactly ... I don't understand why they'd do that :( :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> exactly ... I don't understand why they'd do that :( :hugs:

they also want me to do that german course but if they aint helping me money wise they can job on i dont have a sppare 60 euor a month for travel fairs


----------



## EmmyReece

no, they can sod off ... :grr:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

eerytime i think things are working out it fs up same as my stupid cycles:nope:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: 

my mum turned around yesterday and said to relax and it'll come, but how can we relax??


----------



## WhisperOfHope

meh gonna go back to bed :cry:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: ok hun


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: I'm being a bit of a domestic goddess (yeah right :dohh:) this afternoon

I'm baking, have got a load of plain scones in the oven at the moment and then going to do some plain ones when Chris gets back from town with the sultanas etc :D

Ohhhhh and we've chosen a hotel for next year :happydance: 

https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel...aris_Mugla_Province_Turkish_Aegean_Coast.html

It's a bit more expensive than last time we went, but it's right down on the sea front, not far from the shopping centre, ahhhhh I wish the 2012 prices would come out now so I can get booked :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :happydance: I'm being a bit of a domestic goddess (yeah right :dohh:) this afternoon
> 
> I'm baking, have got a load of plain scones in the oven at the moment and then going to do some plain ones when Chris gets back from town with the sultanas etc :D
> 
> Ohhhhh and we've chosen a hotel for next year :happydance:
> 
> https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel...aris_Mugla_Province_Turkish_Aegean_Coast.html
> 
> It's a bit more expensive than last time we went, but it's right down on the sea front, not far from the shopping centre, ahhhhh I wish the 2012 prices would come out now so I can get booked :thumbup:

that looks nice hun


----------



## EmmyReece

big :hug:

are you changing your siggy hun?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> big :hug:
> 
> are you changing your siggy hun?

nopes :nope:


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhhh hun :(


----------



## EmmyReece

don't give up hun, we'll get there ... it's just taking us longer :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> don't give up hun, we'll get there ... it's just taking us longer :hugs:

im done hun cant do it anymore. too much stress and tears


----------



## WhisperOfHope

gota go get ready gota go shopping bbl x


----------



## EmmyReece

ok hun :hug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well im ready hes not:dohh: i need a major dose of pma


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: your pma will be with you soon hun


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: your pma will be with you soon hun

hope so cos atm i have zilch feel so down and depressed today we keep arguing cos im so down


----------



## EmmyReece

Ben should be giving you lots of cuddles :hugs:

When did your mum post everything hun?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> Ben should be giving you lots of cuddles :hugs:
> 
> When did your mum post everything hun?

all went yesterday via dhl been tracking it and it is in germany now so should come tomoz hopefully not that i have anywhere to store it even when we get our own place as we can only go for 2.5 rooms what is one bedroom we can change once i get to say 6 mths preg to a bigger but not before


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: hope it's with you tomorrow


----------



## WhisperOfHope

back and have the hicups! just ate my first german donner kebaband wasnt v impressed lol


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwww :hugs: are you having anything else?

I've got my new scales :happydance: they work loads better, the only time these ones switch off is when I'm wobbling all over the place and they can't get a proper reading ... and I've not put on as much weight as I thought :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwwww :hugs: are you having anything else?
> 
> I've got my new scales :happydance: they work loads better, the only time these ones switch off is when I'm wobbling all over the place and they can't get a proper reading ... and I've not put on as much weight as I thought :happydance:

see told u was the scales!:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: I'm really pleased

Chris has decided he doesn't want to go for that hotel next year now :dohh: he'd prefer somewhere cheaper lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :happydance: I'm really pleased
> 
> Chris has decided he doesn't want to go for that hotel next year now :dohh: he'd prefer somewhere cheaper lol

lol men:dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

he's a right dopey sod ...

we're going to look at going away for his birthday next year :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> he's a right dopey sod ...
> 
> we're going to look at going away for his birthday next year :thumbup:

whens that


----------



## EmmyReece

the 8th of June :thumbup: so it'll be nice and warm but won't be during school holidays so will be a bit quieter :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> the 8th of June :thumbup: so it'll be nice and warm but won't be during school holidays so will be a bit quieter :happydance:

bet u cant wait


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm so unbelievably excited ... I've been wanting to go back since we got back in the uk last time we went lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'm so unbelievably excited ... I've been wanting to go back since we got back in the uk last time we went lol

lol i need a hol big time


----------



## EmmyReece

you still looking into Florida for next year?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> you still looking into Florida for next year?

decided not to look any further then next weekwhen it comes to money etc lol


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: I hope you get to go hun


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: I hope you get to go hun

me too but doubt it will happen


----------



## EmmyReece

you never know hun, your luck has to change at some point


----------



## 9babiesgone

well He might be willing to try again! he said he will make his decision by tonight!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

9babiesgone said:


> well He might be willing to try again! he said he will make his decision by tonight!

good luck


----------



## EmmyReece

9babiesgone said:


> well He might be willing to try again! he said he will make his decision by tonight!

:hug: hope it works out


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:witch: better hurry her arse up


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks girls! I really hope so. We had a long talk last night and he decided he would think over it today and tell me tonight. so nervous but yet it could be good!


----------



## EmmyReece

lindseyanne said:


> :witch: better hurry her arse up

:hugs: I certainly know what you mean hun


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> :witch: better hurry her arse up
> 
> :hugs: I certainly know what you mean hunClick to expand...

the thing for me is im afraid to dts to much as keepn getting infections or i could try and catch the eggy if it hadnt been let go yet


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies x


----------



## EmmyReece

morning hun :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> morning hun :hugs:

morning babe how are you today?


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm ok, still no sign of af :dohh: nothing on my hpt :dohh: and my temp seems to be on its way back up :wacko:

how about you??


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'm ok, still no sign of af :dohh: nothing on my hpt :dohh: and my temp seems to be on its way back up :wacko:
> 
> how about you??

temp droped aging this morn so just a waiting game just been reading ur thread on psycic star and i still believe in her not sure why just really do


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: 

I'm not 100% sure, I'm not saying I don't believe her ... but I just don't get why she'd pretend to be a satisfied customer and then when it was obvious she'd been noticed she didn't post to explain ... 

I want to believe her so much, and I'm keeping everything crossed that she's right ... I'm just scared


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs:
> 
> I'm not 100% sure, I'm not saying I don't believe her ... but I just don't get why she'd pretend to be a satisfied customer and then when it was obvious she'd been noticed she didn't post to explain ...
> 
> I want to believe her so much, and I'm keeping everything crossed that she's right ... I'm just scared

i said that to ben this morn and he said with all the negative comments he understands why she would do it if u werebeing badmouthed u would want to stick up for urself too wouldnt you?


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah I would, but I wouldn't pretend to be someone else lol ...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yeah I would, but I wouldn't pretend to be someone else lol ...

i have done it b4 lol when got bitched about i still believe in her too much she told me that i havent said on here


----------



## WhisperOfHope

oooooooh dooor belll myparcel my parcel:happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: I'm not saying don't believe ... I want to 100% believe in mine too, but I'm just scared of getting my hopes up ... not to say it won't stop me from trying ... just don't want to be on a mega high and then come crashing to earth with a bump


----------



## EmmyReece

lindseyanne said:


> oooooooh dooor belll myparcel my parcel:happydance:

:happydance: yay


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hehe i got my pma:happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo:

yay for lindsey's mummy


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :wohoo:
> 
> yay for lindsey's mummy

heheh got my pma all 4 bags of it:happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwww that's brill


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just attempting to take piccys now lol then gota find the upload thingy mabob cable


----------



## mumanddad

Ooo i am so nervous we are on our way to the hospital for the first fs appointment :D


----------



## EmmyReece

good luck at the fs hun :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mumanddad said:


> Ooo i am so nervous we are on our way to the hospital for the first fs appointment :D

good luck hun hope they manage to help you:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

looky looky at my pma:happydance:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157625834770013/with/5409833607/


----------



## EmmyReece

the link didn't work hun :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> the link didn't work hun :wacko:

https://flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/0Zh2d7 hopefully that one will work lol


----------



## EmmyReece

omgggg it's so cute ... :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> omgggg it's so cute ... :cloud9:

wasnt as much as we thought lol


----------



## EmmyReece

lol I love the disney stuff :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol I love the disney stuff :happydance:

most of it is from sainsburys lol lilbits we pciked up that were in sale etc


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm being good and not buying anything else until I get my bfp, though it's veryyyy tempting


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'm being good and not buying anything else until I get my bfp, though it's veryyyy tempting

lol im gonna try not to now too but doubt il manage it!


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I'm gonna have a look on asda :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: I'm gonna have a look on asda :blush:

lmao and accidently add to cart:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

nope, not got any money until monday now lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> nope, not got any money until monday now lol

lol im so hungry gonna make myself some homade egg fried rice me thinks


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhhhh yum :D

we're nipping to pets at home in a bit :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ohhhhh yum :D
> 
> we're nipping to pets at home in a bit :)

im doing same as everyday lol


----------



## mumanddad

The out come wasnt good :( if i dont fall pregnant in the nxt 3 cycles then my only option is ivf! They wont even entertain clomid. 

I am now under a dietician and have to lose 4 stone other wise i have to pay £4000 for ivf


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mumanddad said:


> The out come wasnt good :( if i dont fall pregnant in the nxt 3 cycles then my only option is ivf! They wont even entertain clomid.
> 
> I am now under a dietician and have to lose 4 stone other wise i have to pay £4000 for ivf

im sorry hunni:hugs:


----------



## mumanddad

lindseyanne said:


> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> The out come wasnt good :( if i dont fall pregnant in the nxt 3 cycles then my only option is ivf! They wont even entertain clomid.
> 
> I am now under a dietician and have to lose 4 stone other wise i have to pay £4000 for ivf
> 
> im sorry hunni:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks im seriously thinking about giving up. I cant lose 4 stone i havr been trying to lose weight for ages and have had no hope :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mumanddad said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> The out come wasnt good :( if i dont fall pregnant in the nxt 3 cycles then my only option is ivf! They wont even entertain clomid.
> 
> I am now under a dietician and have to lose 4 stone other wise i have to pay £4000 for ivf
> 
> im sorry hunni:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks im seriously thinking about giving up. I cant lose 4 stone i havr been trying to lose weight for ages and have had no hope :(Click to expand...

don't give up hunni 3 cycles is a long time and u could fall before they are up dont give up on ur dream:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

mumanddad said:


> Thanks im seriously thinking about giving up. I cant lose 4 stone i havr been trying to lose weight for ages and have had no hope :(

:hugs: don't give up hunni ... I'm keeping everything crossed for you ... is there anything else the normal dr can do for you?


----------



## mumanddad

NOPE our doctor lied he said my bmi was under 30 and matts was 35..

he also said that clomid would be the first option.... which it isn't!

all i remember the fs say was " if you have not conceived with in 36 cycles then you will never conceive"

my mum and matt are going to help me as much as possible to lose the weight but untill i lose it i have no chance with the ivf...

and she said it will take 8 to 9 months for me to loose that sort of weight :(


----------



## EmmyReece

that was really harsh of the fs to say that :grr:

when do you have to see the dietician?


----------



## mumanddad

i am waiting for her to send me the paper work, they are gonna send me a food diary to fill out and then i will have an appointment after that x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mumanddad said:


> i am waiting for her to send me the paper work, they are gonna send me a food diary to fill out and then i will have an appointment after that x

 that wasnt fairof themto say that howold areyou? ivfu can get freeifunder a certain age


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just updated my sig for a wee bit ofpma


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am a little better today, as we have decided to try again in a couple of days!!! and we got the rv we wanted. so h opefully things continue to look up and we get an :bfp: at the end of the month!


----------



## mumanddad

lindseyanne said:


> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> i am waiting for her to send me the paper work, they are gonna send me a food diary to fill out and then i will have an appointment after that x
> 
> that wasnt fairof themto say that howold areyou? ivfu can get freeifunder a certain ageClick to expand...

I am23 so just at the age i can get it free i just need to loosr weight x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mumanddad said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> i am waiting for her to send me the paper work, they are gonna send me a food diary to fill out and then i will have an appointment after that x
> 
> that wasnt fairof themto say that howold areyou? ivfu can get freeifunder a certain ageClick to expand...
> 
> I am23 so just at the age i can get it free i just need to loosr weight xClick to expand...

u can do it hun i know u can:hugs:


----------



## mumanddad

lindseyanne said:


> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> i am waiting for her to send me the paper work, they are gonna send me a food diary to fill out and then i will have an appointment after that x
> 
> that wasnt fairof themto say that howold areyou? ivfu can get freeifunder a certain ageClick to expand...
> 
> I am23 so just at the age i can get it free i just need to loosr weight xClick to expand...
> 
> u can do it hun i know u can:hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you i am starting tomorrow... So anyone who has any tips or advice then i am listening lol x


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: you can do it hun


----------



## EmmyReece

get some lemons in hun, kick start the day with a glass of water and lemon juice, that kick starts your metabolism ...

ever heard of the saying "breakfast like a king, lunch like a prince, dinner like a pauper"? well try and stick to that, have a big breakfast (fruit, yoghurt, cereal / toast), lunch like a salad or soup and then the evening meal fish or meat with salad / veggies / rice ... drink lots of water too and have fruit healthy snacks at hand for during the day if you get hungry :thumbup:


----------



## mumanddad

EmmyReece said:


> get some lemons in hun, kick start the day with a glass of water and lemon juice, that kick starts your metabolism ...
> 
> ever heard of the saying "breakfast like a king, lunch like a prince, dinner like a pauper"? well try and stick to that, have a big breakfast (fruit, yoghurt, cereal / toast), lunch like a salad or soup and then the evening meal fish or meat with salad / veggies / rice ... drink lots of water too and have fruit healthy snacks at hand for during the day if you get hungry :thumbup:

Oooo thanks i am off shopping hehe i will havr to get up at 5 to have breakfast :s ill see if i can eat at work at 8 ish maybe x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i think my husband is tryna put meoff having kids! making me watch the children!


----------



## EmmyReece

the children?? what's that?

mumanddad if you make sure you have healthy snacks, dried fruit, apple, carrot sticks :thumbup: but try and get as much water down you as possible :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> the children?? what's that?
> 
> mumanddad if you make sure you have healthy snacks, dried fruit, apple, carrot sticks :thumbup: but try and get as much water down you as possible :thumbup:

its a weird film where the chilren goe weird and start killing there parents i no likey


----------



## EmmyReece

:wacko: I couldn't watch something like that


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :wacko: I couldn't watch something like that

ive just watched the whole bloomin thing and no likeylol


----------



## EmmyReece

lol I'm a proper wuss when it comes to films :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol I'm a proper wuss when it comes to films :blush:

same but he made me watch it as heswanted to watch it for weeks:dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

:dohh: 

you should earn proper brownie points for watching it :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :dohh:
> 
> you should earn proper brownie points for watching it :thumbup:

lol no cos he said i should just stay on my laptop lol but kinda hard when tv is so loud and big and i have a mirror at the side of me thatreflects it:dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

whats everyone up to tonight?


----------



## LindsayA

Hello ladies

Well i went to have my bloods done today so we will see what they say!

I am feeling a little like af is on her way but she not due till monday so just hoping she stays away!

I got loads of work to do tonight but will do it sat in bed and watching waterloo road :thumbup:

You all ok?

Congrats to the BFP's!!!!!

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I've just made another batch of scones for mum :thumbup:

Am feeling really achey tonight, right down on my right ovary side :wacko: ohhh I've just taken my first dose of evening primrose oil :thumbup:

Fingers crossed af stays away LindsayA and you get a fabby :bfp:


----------



## mumanddad

I feel loads better after seeing my MIL she has offered to pay for the ivf if the doctors dont sort there act out... I actually love her... She has been so supportive considering she has only know since christmas about us ttc.

Also my mum, matt,SIL and MIL are all doing thia diet with me :) x

hope your all having a good evening x


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhhh hun :hugs: your mil sounds brill, that is such an amazing gesture for her to make :thumbup:

any advice or tips you want just give me a shout, I'll bug my nurse for you next time I'm there


----------



## mumanddad

Thank you x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning x


----------



## EmmyReece

morning :hi:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im in so juch pain this morn have really hurt my back:cry:


----------



## EmmyReece

ouch :( what have you done to it hun?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ouch :( what have you done to it hun?

imnot sure it started hurting yesterday when i was sorting outthe baby clothes i had to keep layying down after a few mins andwoken up this morn and its stiff as hell and can barly move


----------



## EmmyReece

maybe you slept in a weird position tuesday night / wednesday morning?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> maybe you slept in a weird position tuesday night / wednesday morning?

thats what my mum said too :shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

wouldn't surprise me ... :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> wouldn't surprise me ... :hugs:

alli know is it bloody hurts lol


----------



## EmmyReece

get Ben to rub your back ... that should help to loosen it up a bit


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> get Ben to rub your back ... that should help to loosen it up a bit

ust sat for 10 mins with the heat lamp on my back and has helped a tiny bit can feel how tight it is when i try move


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhh yeah, heat will work too :thumbup:

just going to grab some brekkie am starving lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ohhh yeah, heat will work too :thumbup:
> 
> just going to grab some brekkie am starving lol

i just had toast and marmite:D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

anyone about? im boreeeeeed


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am waiting on my mom to come over!!! so I can show her our new rv. and I am so nervous!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

9babiesgone said:


> I am waiting on my mom to come over!!! so I can show her our new rv. and I am so nervous!

whats an rv?


----------



## 9babiesgone

rv is an motorhome! Like an house on wheels kind ofthing, though ours is kinda small.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

9babiesgone said:


> rv is an motorhome! Like an house on wheels kind ofthing, though ours is kinda small.

ohhh a caravan type thing?


----------



## 9babiesgone

umm. a caravan? idk here is a link to the one we bought:
https://normsrv.rvusa.com/1996-fleetwood-storm-29v-CA-i251004

i have yet to take pictures myself. been busy getting it ready for camping this weekend.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

9babiesgone said:


> umm. a caravan? idk here is a link to the one we bought:
> https://normsrv.rvusa.com/1996-fleetwood-storm-29v-CA-i251004
> 
> i have yet to take pictures myself. been busy getting it ready for camping this weekend.

yyeh its alot like a caravn lol looks nice


----------



## 9babiesgone

Ok i didnt know that term. LOL

Yeah it is awesome. looks brand new inside for an 96 model. I Love it! I can not wait to go camping in it. and dtd, in it! lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

9babiesgone said:


> Ok i didnt know that term. LOL
> 
> Yeah it is awesome. looks brand new inside for an 96 model. I Love it! I can not wait to go camping in it. and dtd, in it! lol

lol ive never dt in a caravan


----------



## 9babiesgone

me neither. it would be my first time!! HEHe


----------



## 9babiesgone

it is perfect timing too! bc I had sex last night, and this saturday will be a very good fertile day for me. I am crossing my fingers the "caravan" will make it good luck and we will make an baby this time!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

good morning beautiful ladies how are we all today?


----------



## EmmyReece

morning hun :)

I've had a temp rise :happydance:

still a bit dopey atm though as I've just woken up 

how about you?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> morning hun :)
> 
> I've had a temp rise :happydance:
> 
> still a bit dopey atm though as I've just woken up
> 
> how about you?

still sore this morn lol and a bit low on pma


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwww hun :hugs: get one of your favourite outfits out and take a look


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwwww hun :hugs: get one of your favourite outfits out and take a look

i would but they are in the suitcase on top the wardrobe and i cant reach lol


----------



## EmmyReece

:dohh: where's ben lol? get him to reach it down :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :dohh: where's ben lol? get him to reach it down :thumbup:

in the front room lol


----------



## EmmyReece

lol ... hope he comes back to your room asap so you can get an outfit down and give it a little cuddle :hugs:


----------



## LindsayA

Evening ladies

Well i think i am out this time! 11 dpo and started with pink cm so that is AF on her way i think!

GL to anyone still in this month xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: hope it isn't af hun


----------



## mumanddad

Im so annoyed this morning af is here again but early this time :(


----------



## EmmyReece

mumanddad said:


> Im so annoyed this morning af is here again but early this time :(

:hugs: how early hun?


----------



## mumanddad

By a week :( o well 2 more cycles then i have to go for an xray


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: keeping everything crossed for you for this cycle


----------



## mumanddad

thank you, i am really not holding my hopes up any more.... i am struggling with this diet because the people around me that are meant to be helping me arnt

i am never going to lose 4 stone :(


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: you will lose it hun ... it might take a bit longer than a few months, but you will get there I promise


----------



## LindsayA

Well AF is in full flow now so well fed up at the min i actually cried when i realised it was full flow AF i really feel like giving up, i know we have not been trying for as long as you ladies but i just don't think i can do this! Anyway i may not be around for a while as i think i need to distance myself from everything to do with TTC!

Take care all of you and baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhhh hun, am so sorry it's turned into full flow :hugs:

hope you'll be back with us soon with your bfp


----------



## 9babiesgone

so my oh and I couldnt dtd last night bc of his stomach ache. I might miss all my fertile days if he keeps making excuses. last night he was too tired, he sounds like a woman. LOL

I had one fertile day so far to dtd, the 3rd, but I really hope at least the 6th or 7th, he will want to do it, bc those are my last fertile days. UGGGH


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mumanddad said:


> thank you, i am really not holding my hopes up any more.... i am struggling with this diet because the people around me that are meant to be helping me arnt
> 
> i am never going to lose 4 stone :(

hey mrs you can loose it just may be a tiny bit longer then they have said they cant deny you ivf or anythign like that when you loose it you will get you baby i know you will chin up:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LindsayA said:


> Well AF is in full flow now so well fed up at the min i actually cried when i realised it was full flow AF i really feel like giving up, i know we have not been trying for as long as you ladies but i just don't think i can do this! Anyway i may not be around for a while as i think i need to distance myself from everything to do with TTC!
> 
> Take care all of you and baby dust to you all xxx

sorry af has landed hun but do not give up you will get your baby as will all of us just emans when ours finaly arrive they will be oh so more loved as they were fought for so hard :hugs:


----------



## mumanddad

WhisperOfHope said:


> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> thank you, i am really not holding my hopes up any more.... i am struggling with this diet because the people around me that are meant to be helping me arnt
> 
> i am never going to lose 4 stone :(
> 
> hey mrs you can loose it just may be a tiny bit longer then they have said they cant deny you ivf or anythign like that when you loose it you will get you baby i know you will chin up:hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you hun xx


How did you change your screen name i want to change mine x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mumanddad said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> thank you, i am really not holding my hopes up any more.... i am struggling with this diet because the people around me that are meant to be helping me arnt
> 
> i am never going to lose 4 stone :(
> 
> hey mrs you can loose it just may be a tiny bit longer then they have said they cant deny you ivf or anythign like that when you loose it you will get you baby i know you will chin up:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you hun xx
> 
> 
> How did you change your screen name i want to change mine xClick to expand...

i had to ask admin hun stir crazey did it for me:hugs:


----------



## Shey

I'd like to join! Starting this month


----------



## WhisperOfHope

https://i546.photobucket.com/albums/hh407/shellz26z/Avatar/img.gif


----------



## EmmyReece

Shey said:


> I'd like to join! Starting this month

Hi Shey :D

Good luck for your bfp hun :thumbup:

Someone stop me symptom spotting plssssssssssssssssss ... I'm only 4 dpo today :dohh:


----------



## Shey

Hi Emmy hope you get ur bfp too


----------



## LindsayA

Hey ladies i just wanted to tell you that i went to the Dr and i am NOT ovulating! My hopes of an easter BFP are falling away rapidly!
I am off again now as i just can't cope with this so again i am wishing you all baby dust and luck and hope you all get you BFP's very soon!

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

LindsayA said:


> Hey ladies i just wanted to tell you that i went to the Dr and i am NOT ovulating! My hopes of an easter BFP are falling away rapidly!
> I am off again now as i just can't cope with this so again i am wishing you all baby dust and luck and hope you all get you BFP's very soon!
> 
> xxx

ohhhhh hun :( I'm sorry ... what's the next step?

thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## LindsayA

Hey got to have another 21 day blood test and DH has to try to get a sperm test done at his dr, then onto feirtility specialist just so down now lost all hope.
Take care x


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhhh hun, please don't lose hope :hugs: 

keep us up to date, we're here if you need a chat or anything?


----------



## magicbubble

i think the fact that now you are able to get specialist help should give you hope. dont loose it. your chances of concieving have now upped considerabley for the simple fact that now the professionals can get involved and help you.

i really hope it works! xxx


----------



## Scamp

I've not been online for ages! 
Do we have any positives? Or anyone who wants to join? 
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

not got any positives yet ... 6 dpo here today :thumbup:

how's things hun?


----------



## 9babiesgone

2 dpo just waiting. and highly annoyed with waiting lol.


----------



## Scamp

Yeah not to bad, waiting for af now. Then I start a new medication. Don't have a clue what it is, mum is picking it up for me and bringing it round. 
How are you hun? Thank you for emailing me :hugs:
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: hope af arrives for you soon

things are ok here, trying very hard not to symptom spot, but the twingey boobs, achey belly and pressure in tummy seem to be making that hard :dohh:

:hugs: no need to thank me hun, you know where I am if you ever need a rant or chat :)

hope the new medication goes well hun :hugs:


----------



## Scamp

FX for you hun. 
I'll let you know what it is when I get it. She admitted it wasn't as good as clomid but it's better than nothing I guess. 
x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i havent ovd:( but oh well i can cheer on those of you who have and my turn will come


----------



## EmmyReece

ok Scamp hun, well as long as it does the job, keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

WhisperOfHope said:


> i havent ovd:( but oh well i can cheer on those of you who have and my turn will come

:hugs:

I love how supportive everyone is here, cheering everyone on and there for each other when they need someone :hugs:

your time will defo come hun and we'll all be cheering you on :happydance:


----------



## Scamp

WhisperOfHope said:


> i havent ovd:( but oh well i can cheer on those of you who have and my turn will come

Took me a while to work out who you were lol. How come you've changed your name hun?
x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> i havent ovd:( but oh well i can cheer on those of you who have and my turn will come
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I love how supportive everyone is here, cheering everyone on and there for each other when they need someone :hugs:
> 
> your time will defo come hun and we'll all be cheering you on :happydance:Click to expand...

ive given up on this cycle i have flipping thrush yet again


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> i havent ovd:( but oh well i can cheer on those of you who have and my turn will come
> 
> Took me a while to work out who you were lol. How come you've changed your name hun?
> xClick to expand...

just wanted a chnage and was so easy to be folund with the name i had


----------



## Scamp

Tablets are here and I've been put on Tamoxifen. Might not be the best idea but I'm off to google it!
x


----------



## Sparklegirl

Morning ladies,
how are u all doing?? i havent been on for a while now but Im going :wacko:
can u plse have a look @ these i really need some eyes

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/534076-bfp-its-way-update-pg-2-a.html

thank u sooo much for looking :flower:


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: I think I see something hun

:dust:


----------



## Sparklegirl

EmmyReece said:


> :happydance: I think I see something hun
> 
> :dust:

thanks for looking emmy :flower:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

not to sure hun but havent got my lenses in so cant see much :haha:


----------



## Sparklegirl

WhisperOfHope said:


> not to sure hun but havent got my lenses in so cant see much :haha:

:hissy: go put in your lenses :dohh: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Sparklegirl said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> not to sure hun but havent got my lenses in so cant see much :haha:
> 
> :hissy: go put in your lenses :dohh: :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...

lol im running out so have to deal with me specs i THINK i see a faint line after staringfor ages at it lol


----------



## Sparklegirl

oh ok, now i have a 3D line :haha:


----------



## mumanddad

I can see a line clear as day in the first set of pics but cant see anything in your new pics x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

nite all. gonna go drown ma sorrows in bed and have a cry so sick of my body and myself at times:nope:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i am so fed up if nmy body reaaly am ive had 2 crosshairs put on by ff this mth and both been taken off again, no ov yet keep spotting brown blood when i wipe yet no real af im so sick of it think im broken well n truely now never gonna get my chane am i? i hate feeling jelouse when pregnancys are announced and i hate crying and nobody understanding and i cant see anyone to get awnsers as health insurance are being dicks saying the3y wont insure ben until he proves he was insured in the uk so in the meantime non of us are isnured as its meant to be a fam insurance!


----------



## mumanddad

WhisperOfHope said:


> i am so fed up if nmy body reaaly am ive had 2 crosshairs put on by ff this mth and both been taken off again, no ov yet keep spotting brown blood when i wipe yet no real af im so sick of it think im broken well n truely now never gonna get my chane am i? i hate feeling jelouse when pregnancys are announced and i hate crying and nobody understanding and i cant see anyone to get awnsers as health insurance are being dicks saying the3y wont insure ben until he proves he was insured in the uk so in the meantime non of us are isnured as its meant to be a fam insurance!

Im sorry you are feeling like this hun i promise you will be a mummy and a great one too..
Everytime i see a bfp i cry to or get angry there is loads of ppl i know pregnant and i critize them to matt all the time

big big hugs x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mumanddad said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> i am so fed up if nmy body reaaly am ive had 2 crosshairs put on by ff this mth and both been taken off again, no ov yet keep spotting brown blood when i wipe yet no real af im so sick of it think im broken well n truely now never gonna get my chane am i? i hate feeling jelouse when pregnancys are announced and i hate crying and nobody understanding and i cant see anyone to get awnsers as health insurance are being dicks saying the3y wont insure ben until he proves he was insured in the uk so in the meantime non of us are isnured as its meant to be a fam insurance!
> 
> Im sorry you are feeling like this hun i promise you will be a mummy and a great one too..
> Everytime i see a bfp i cry to or get angry there is loads of ppl i know pregnant and i critize them to matt all the time
> 
> big big hugs x x xClick to expand...

that is exactly how i am too if i see a preg woman i whisper bitch under my breath if anyone tells u they are preg my eyes fill up and i go down in the dumps i hate feeling like this why is the most natural thing to most ppl so hard and near imppossoble for us!


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi: how's everyone doing?


----------



## Shey

The :witch: got me yesterday :(


----------



## EmmyReece

so sorry hun :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

wish mine would come!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

v quiet in here lately


----------



## Scamp

:wave: How is everyone?
xx


----------



## Sparklegirl

Still waiting on AF:wacko:


----------



## EmmyReece

me too :(

how's things other than that hun?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

feel like doody today my body is aching all over :dohh: how are all you ladies?:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

angry with my computer ... been trying to get back on messenger all day and it won't let me :grr:


----------



## Scamp

Could it be a problem with messenger hun?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> angry with my computer ... been trying to get back on messenger all day and it won't let me :grr:

lol maybe try unintalling and reinstallin i had that prob a while back


----------



## EmmyReece

I've got a feeling it's my stupid computer needing a software update, going to try that and see what happens :)


----------



## EmmyReece

it just needed a software update lol :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies


----------



## Sparklegirl

morning everybody, so still no AF but yesterday when i wiped therer was a very little pink
but for the rest nothing.... so just waiting


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Sparklegirl said:


> morning everybody, so still no AF but yesterday when i wiped therer was a very little pink
> but for the rest nothing.... so just waiting

how many dpoare you?


----------



## mumanddad

Morning ladies hope your all well x


----------



## Sparklegirl

WhisperOfHope said:


> Sparklegirl said:
> 
> 
> morning everybody, so still no AF but yesterday when i wiped therer was a very little pink
> but for the rest nothing.... so just waiting
> 
> how many dpoare you?Click to expand...

i have no idea :shrug:


----------



## Scamp

Morning :wave:
x


----------



## EmmyReece

morning :hi:

I'm on a mega high today, I've noticed that my body shape is changing and rather than the normal rolls of flab I've had :sick: I'm actually starting to get my natural hourglass shape :happydance:

how's everyone else?


----------



## Shey

hey ladies! just wanted to see how ya'll are doing

asfm me not feeling well due to stress caused from babydaddy


----------



## EmmyReece

:( sorry to hear you're getting hassle Shey


----------



## EmmyReece

ok it's 1.30 in the morning and I'm just about to settle down to sleep (if I can)

this isn't ttc related, but omg we have the deposit for our holiday :happydance:

I play on an online bingo site and there's a multiplayer game that I go on, well I only went and won the jackpot of £200 ................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So I've banked the lot and when it goes into my account, I'm going to withdraw the lot and get Chris to put it somewhere safe so that I don't spend it on anything else. Omggggg I'm so freaking excited

:wohoo:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies:)


----------



## EmmyReece

morning :hi:


----------



## Sparklegirl

morning everybody how r u all?


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm ok thanks hun, how about you?


----------



## Sparklegirl

im ok, just waiting on AF :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies how are u all? ive had a brill day did tons of excersise and went and saw some flats one of what we have got:D


----------



## EmmyReece

sorry af is being a pain in the backside sparkle :hugs:

lindsey sounds like you've had a very productive day hun :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies x


----------



## mumanddad

Morning hope your well x


----------



## Sparklegirl

*Morning all, how u ladies doing??? well  arrived finally. an 40day cycle  thats with taking soy *


----------



## Scamp

:wave: 
How is everyone? Emmy reminded me of this group, I'd completely forgotten about it!


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi: 

cd 16 here today, lots of stretchy / stick cm with spotting mixed in, but still no positive opk lol ...

how's everyone else?


----------



## mumanddad

Hay ladies hope your all well..

Well i have my second fs appointment tomorrow x


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: good luck for tomorrow hun, let us know how it goes


----------



## Scamp

GL hun, do you know what they're doing?


----------



## mumanddad

Haven't a clue lol x


----------



## Scamp

Let us know then hun :kiss:


----------



## mumanddad

How are you all doing x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mumanddad said:


> How are you all doing x x

hiya hun not too bad waiting for ov to happen so i can have my day 3 bloods! how are you doing? x


----------



## mumanddad

Yeh im ok, found out oh has no sperm :( so he has to have loads of tests done now x


----------

